# [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 17.02.12]



## jensi251 (13. September 2011)

Hallo, 
ich dachte es ist mal an der Zeit einen Sammelthread zu ME3 zu erstellen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Releasedate: 8.März 2012 (Ja, leider so spät )

Altersfreigabe: Derzeit noch nicht geprüft.

Website: http://masseffect.bioware.com/me3/game/

(derzeitiger) Kaufpreis: 49,99€ PC, PS3 64,99€ und Xbox 360 63,99€ (Alle Preise berufen sich auf Amazon.de)
Mass Effect 3: Pc: Amazon.de: Games

Es wird auch eine N7 Collectors Edition geben. Kostenpunkt für den PC 74,99€:

*Inhalte der N7 Collector’s Edition:  *Die N7 Collector's Edition enthält das Spiel Mass Effect 3 in einem edlen Steelbook und folgende Zusatzinhalte:
*Digitale Extras:* 
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/P/B0054K68O8.01.PT01._SCLZZZZZZZ_SX285_.jpg      Zum Vergrößern bitte Bild anklicken.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




N7-Arsenal Pack bestehend aus Sniper Rifle, Schrotflinte, Pistole, SMG
Squad-Mate Alternate Appearance Pack
Normandy “Robotic Dog”-Begleiter
Commander Shepard Casual Outfit (N7-Hoodie)
Soundtrack mit exklusiven Musikstücken
Zugang zu einer Zusatzmission und -charakter
Xbox Live Normandy-Avatar (enthalten in Xbox 360 Version)
Exklusive Forum-/Social-Avatare sowie Abzeichen u. Perks
 *Physische Extras:* 

Exklusiver N7-Aufnäher (Patch)
70-seitiges, gebundenes Art-Book mit exklusiven Einblicken
Limitiertes Mass Effect Dark Horse Comic mit einzigartigem Cover Art
Exklusiver Lithograph (Größe ca. 10 x 15 cm)
*Screenshots*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Produktbeschreibung*

      Gehe deinen eigenen Weg, um in einem kompromisslosen Krieg   die Erde  zurückzuerobern.  Erlebe den epischen Nachfolger des Spiels des Jahres  2010   von den gefeierten Schöpfern der Dragon Age- und Mass    Effect-Reihe sowie Star Wars The Old Republic.  Nicht jeder wird  überleben. Eine alte Alien-Zivilisation,   bekannt als die Reaper, hat  mit einer groß angelegten   Invasion begonnen, welche nichts als eine  Schneise der   Verwüstung hinterlässt. Die Erde wurde eingenommen, die    Galaxie steht am Rande der kompletten Vernichtung, und du   bist der  Einzige der die Angreifer stoppen kann. Der Preis   einer Niederlage ist  die völlige Auslöschung.  Du bist Commander Shepard, ein Charakter den  du nach   deinen eigenen Vorstellungen anpassen und formen kannst.   Du  bestimmst wie sich die Ereignisse entwickeln werden,   welche Planeten  du erforschst, mit wem du Bündnisse   schließt, während du eine  Streitmacht mobil machst, um die   Reaper ein für alle Mal zu  eliminieren. Wie du in diesem   Krieg vorgehst, bleibt ganz dir  überlassen: Feuere aus   allen Rohren oder plane aus der Deckung heraus  ein   taktisches Vorgehen. Setze dein Team bestmöglich ein oder   ziehe  als Einzelkämpfer los. Kämpfe aus der Distanz oder   stelle dich dem  Feind mit vernichtenden Nahkampangriffen   entgegen. Mass Effect 3  reagiert auf jede deiner   Entscheidungen und wird so zu einem  einzigartigen   Spielerlebnis.  FEATURES:  - Umfangreiche Story: Erlebe  ein Science-Fiction-Epos mit   mehreren Enden, abhängig von deinen  Entscheidungen und Handlungen während des Spiels.  - Enormer Umfang:  Bereise zahlreiche Welten überall in der   Galaxie, während du die  ultimative Streitmacht aufstellst,   um die Erde zurückzuerobern bevor  es zu spät ist.  - Intelligente Gegner: Bekämpfe gewaltige Gegner und  einen   intelligentere Art von Feind, welcher jederzeit deine   besten  Kampftaktiken fordert.  - Modifizierbares Arsenal: Modifiziere und  verbessere jede   deine      
*
Wichtiges
*-Multiplayer Modus ist bestätigt worden: Mass Effect 3: Multiplayer-Modus bestätigt - Horde- oder Deathmatch-Variante noch nicht sicher - bioware, mass effect 3
- Origin Zwang ebenfalls , wird mich aber nicht vom Kauf abhalten.
* 

Videos*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cFL3UHMQBLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=K9mpDkk39cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Der Thread wird noch geupdatet. Ich bin noch nicht komplett fertig. Jetzt ist er fertig


----------



## tripod (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3*

gute idee mit dem thread! 

hier gibt es auch info's zu me3:
BioWare | Mass Effect 3
konfliktgebiete, feinde, waffendetails und auch interaktive spiele

n7 schon vorbestellt.
wobei um origin, welches dann pflicht wird eine grosse debatte im biowareforum entbrannt ist.
bezüglich eula, datenübermittlung usw


----------



## Soße (18. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3*

gute idee und professionell gestartet

bin auch schon gespannt auf das game, obwohl ich ja eingentlich noch das 2er spielen muss


----------



## jensi251 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3*

Kann mir jemand sagen warum die Bilder nur als Link angezeigt werden? Danke im Voraus

Sonst danke für euer Feedback.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3*

Du müsstest die Bilder im Forum hochladen!
Externe Bilder werden nicht angeziegt!

Ich freu mich riesig auf das Game, hoffen wir, dass es, obwohl sehr unwahrscheinlich, nicht mit Origin Zwang ist!
Auf der GC hab ich es mal angezockt!
Vom Gameplay her ist se ME2 ganz ähnlich, nur das Skillsystem wurde erweitert.  (Mein Eindruck)


----------



## jensi251 (19. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3*

Danke. Ich werde es dann wohl mal im Forum hochladen wenn ich Zeit habe.


----------



## mds51 (21. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 19.9.11]*

Hoffentlich versaut BioWare die Story nicht :S

N7 schon seit dem ersten Tag bei Amazon vorbestellt 

PS: Mass Effect ist ein der genialsten Spieleserien


----------



## Wild Thing (25. September 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 19.9.11]*



mds51 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich versaut BioWare die Story nicht :S
> 
> N7 schon seit dem ersten Tag bei Amazon vorbestellt
> 
> PS: Mass Effect ist ein der genialsten Spieleserien



Kann ich mich nur anschließen Mass Effect war und ist ein super Spiel und hat großen spaß gemacht...


----------



## jensi251 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 19.9.11]*

Neuigkeiten:
Mass Effect 3: Multiplayer-Modus bestätigt - Horde- oder Deathmatch-Variante noch nicht sicher - bioware, mass effect 3


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 10.10.11]*

Our Camping Trip on Vimeo

Die ersten 13 Minuten des Spiels sind schon geleakt.
Noch ganz klar Pre-Alpha-Status, es fehlen noch Texturen und stellenweise Sound.

Und Ashley sieht weitaus besser aus, als in Teil 2 xD


----------



## Kaid (7. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 19.9.11]*

oh man, 

ich wünsche mir so gern ein PvP Multiplayer Modus für ME3.
das wäre toll 




jensi251 schrieb:


> Neuigkeiten:
> Mass Effect 3: Multiplayer-Modus bestätigt - Horde- oder Deathmatch-Variante noch nicht sicher - bioware, mass effect 3


----------



## jensi251 (3. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 10.10.11]*

Mass Effect 3: Neuer Trailer zeigt heftige Nahkampfattacken, neue Spezialangriffe und eine verbesserte KI - bioware, mass effect 3

Es gibt wieder was neues dazu auf der Main.


----------



## jensi251 (5. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 3.12.11]*

Update:
Mass Effect 3: Entwickler schließt Fortsetzung nicht aus - bioware, rollenspiel, mass effect 3


----------



## The_Rock (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 5.12.11]*

Neuer Trailer: Mass Effect 3 Video Game, VGA 2011: Exclusive Gameplay Trailer HD | Video Clip | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com

Wird so richtig schön düster


----------



## jensi251 (11. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 5.12.11]*

Danke für das Video.


----------



## Sturmtank (12. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 5.12.11]*

Geniales Video, ob der Trashold Maw da gewinnen kann wag ich aber zu bezweifeln.


----------



## tripod (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 5.12.11]*

der beisst dem reaper einfach den kopf ab


----------



## Sturmtank (14. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 5.12.11]*

na die Zähne will ich sehen ^^


----------



## jensi251 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 5.12.11]*



Sturmtank schrieb:


> Geniales Video, ob der Trashold Maw da gewinnen kann wag ich aber zu bezweifeln.


 Ist das dieses Riesending?


----------



## The_Rock (15. Dezember 2011)

Der Riesenwurm. Jopp


----------



## LaRone94 (16. Dezember 2011)

Also erster Teil war genial. Das beste Game ever, aber zweiter Teil war um Längen schlechter (zu wenig Rollenspiel-Feeling dafür zu stark auf Action getrimmt) trotzdem war es ein Hammer Game. Ich hoffe das im dritten Teil mal wieder mehr auf klassische Rollenspiel-Werte eingegangen wird. Im zweiten Teil hatte ich am Gameplay und Story nichts auszusetzen aber mir waren einfach zu wenig Individualisierungsmöglichkeiten vorhanden. Zu wenig Waffen, zu wenig Panzerungen, zu wenig items, zu wenig motivierende Quest's und so weiter. Was mir auch nicht gefallen hat war das langweilige suchen nach Rohstoffen auf den Planeten mit dem Scanner, da hat mir das rumdüsen auf planten im ersten Teil besser gefallen. Aber was mich am meisten gestört hat ist das Cerberus-Network. Mein Code der collector's Edition hat nicht funktioniert und ea hat es nicht fertig gebracht mein Problem zu bereinigen und mein Konto für die Bonus Inhalte fit zu bekommen also die teure collector's Edition umsonst gekauft. Außerdem finde ich es eine Frechheit ein so klasse Game zu beschneiden und dann ständig mit teuren Dlc's zu kommen, die mal wenigstens ein paar Waffen ins Spiel bringen oder einen relativ kurzen neuen Story-Abschnitt. Das war im ersten Teil inklusive. 

Naja hoffe einfach das es mehr Rollenspiel wird und nicht mehr so stark mit Dlc's gearbeitet wird.


----------



## jensi251 (18. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 5.12.11]*

Ja, die DLCs können die gerne weglassen oder komplett kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## tripod (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 5.12.11]*

galaxiekarte mass effect 3

Mass Effect 3: Galaxie Karte des Galaxy at War Systems


----------



## jensi251 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 5.12.11]*

Mass Effect 3: EA stellt Vorbestellerboni vor - bioware, ea electronic arts, mass effect 3

Vorbestellerboni


----------



## Argead (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Weiß jemand obs die N7 Collectors auch in UK gibt? Weil bei amazon.co.uk finde ich die nicht -.-


----------



## jensi251 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Dann wird es das wohl nicht dort geben.


----------



## Uziflator (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Die CE hab ich grad bei Amazon vorbestellt


----------



## jensi251 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Mass Effect 3: Screenshots stellen neue Gegnerart und Waffen vor - screenshot, bioware, ea electronic arts, mass effect 3


Neue Bilder zu ME3


----------



## Sturmtank (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Blöde Frage, aber basiert ME3 nicht auf der neuen UE3-Engine und wird es somit nicht auch über DX11 Features verfügen?
Mir kommt vor von der UE3-DX11-Demo, sieht der Mech einem kleinen Reaper sehr ähnlich.

Die neuen Screenshots sehen sehr schick aus  
bald ists soweit, bis dahin braucht nur TOR noch interessant bleiben


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



Sturmtank schrieb:


> Blöde Frage, aber basiert ME3 nicht auf der neuen UE3-Engine und wird es somit nicht auch über DX11 Features verfügen?


 So habe ich das auch verstanden.

@LaRone94: Im dritten Teil kann man wohl auswählen in welcher Spielart(oder Gewichtung) das Spiel sein soll. Mehr Action/Taktik oder mehr RPG. Oder beides.


----------



## jensi251 (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



Headcrash schrieb:


> @LaRone94: Im dritten Teil kann man wohl auswählen in welcher Spielart(oder Gewichtung) das Spiel sein soll. Mehr Action/Taktik oder mehr RPG. Oder beides.


 Wo steht das denn??


----------



## RyzA (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hier Mass Effect 3 to Have Three Different Singleplayer Modes « Save and Quit


----------



## The_Rock (5. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Na ja, nicht ganz.
Der RPG-Modus is der normale Modus.
Der Storymodus is das ganze auf nem niedrigerem Schwierigkeitsgrad (sowas kann man in fast jedem Spiel auch manuell einstellen ).
Der Action Modus is das Spiel mit "gedrückter Leertaste" (alle Dialoge überspringen und so ).

Sie haben die beiden Sachen einfach nur vereinfacht. Am Spielsystem selbst ändert sich garnix. Action/RPG Anteil wird also in allen Modi gleich sein.


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Achso. Dachte die machen wieder mehr RPG Elemente wie im ersten Teil.


----------



## The_Rock (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Machen sie auch 
ME3 soll sich an ME1 orientieren. Den zweiten Teil hat ja ein anderes Team parallel entwickelt. Den dritten Teil macht wieder das ursprüngliche Team (soweit ichs verstanden hab).

Wer die RPG-Elemente ausm ersten Teil also nicht gemocht hat, hat diesmal Pech gehabt. Mich freuts aber


----------



## RyzA (6. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



The_Rock schrieb:


> Wer die RPG-Elemente ausm ersten Teil also nicht gemocht hat, hat diesmal Pech gehabt. Mich freuts aber


 Mich auch. Wobei Teil 2 auch ok war. Spaß hat er gemacht.


----------



## DeltaUnit (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Habe da auch mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Wenn am Ende von Mass Effect 2 Crewmitglieder gefallen sind, hat man die dann in ME3 nicht mehr, oder bekommt man ein ganz anderes Team ?

2. Kann man das Ende von ME2 auch gewinnen ohne das man ein Crewmitglied verliert ?

3. Den Charakter von ME2 kann man doch auch wieder importieren für ME3 ?


----------



## The_Rock (7. Januar 2012)

1.Man bekommt ein neues Team. Allerdings kriegt man auch den ein oder anderen Bekannten (glaub ich zumindest). Auf jeden Fall soll man einigen alten Crewmitgliedern über den Weg laufen, sofern sie natürlich überlebt haben.

2. und 3.  Ja!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Wird vermutlich genauso laufen wie von ME1 zu ME2.
Wenn man den einen Kroganer bspw. killen muss, ist in ME2 ein völlig anderer Stammesführer vorhanden.
Wird jetzt genauso ablaufen, wer tot ist, wird halt durch jemanden ersetzt, der die stelle einnimmt und halt nur nicht direkt loyal zu Shepard sein wird.


----------



## Sturmtank (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Mich würds auch freuen, wenn man wieder Waffen und Rüstungen wie in ME1 modifizieren und erweitern kann.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Aber dann bitte diesmal übersichtlich.
Das war zum Ende des Spielverlaufen kaum noch durchschaubar.


----------



## jensi251 (19. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Die Demo kommt am 14.2 
Link von der Konkurrenz Demo von


----------



## Oromus (20. Januar 2012)

Also ich habe den ersten und den zweiten Teil verschlungen. 

Aber durch Origin werde ich es boykottieren genau wie die Spiele von UbiSoft.....

Schade eigentlich....


----------



## Alistair (22. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hallo,

ich freue mich sehr auf Mass Effect 3, das dürfte mein persönliches Spiel des Jahres werden. Den ersten und den zweiten Teil habe ich unglaublich gerne gespielt, für mich ist die Mass-Effect-Reihe einfach nur super und ich kann es jedem Action- und Rollenspiel-Fan empfehlen. 

Ich hätte einige Fragen, und ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir helfen... Ich würde die ersten beiden Teile gerne wieder durchspielen. Wie läuft der erste Teil auf Windows 7? Soviel ich weiß, müsste es funktionieren, gibt es aber etwas besonders zu beachten? Ich besitze die Ladenversion von 2008 und würde sie gerne installieren. Gibt es evtl. Probleme mit der aktuellen Hardware, wie Sandy-Bridge-CPUs oder der GTX-500-Reihe von Nvidia?

Braucht man eigentlich für Mass Effect und Mass Effect 2 auch bereits Origin?

Viele Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. Januar 2012)

Also, ME und ME2 liefen bei mir problemlos (win7 und GTX580) und Nein, du brauchst da noch kein Origin.


----------



## jensi251 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Mass Effect 3 soll Einstieg erleichtern und uncut ab 16 sein - bioware, ea electronic arts, mass effect 3

Uncut ab 16 wie immer


----------



## Oberst Klink (28. Januar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hoffentlich bekommt Mass Effect wieder ein Inventar! Diese Kacke bei ME2 ist ja unerträglich! Da hat man den Entwicklern bei Bioware echt ins Hirn gekackt!


----------



## Dexter1980 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Ich bin sonst nicht so Hype Geil, aber darauf freue ich mich riesig und der Valentinstag gehört zuerst der Demo  Dann irgendeiner Frau - die ich noch finden muss. Etwas mehr Komplexität für die Charentwicklung und das Inventar wäre mir auch lieb.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Ohja freu mich auch aufs Spiel   Collectors Box ist vorbestellt


----------



## jensi251 (2. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



Dexter1980 schrieb:


> Ich bin sonst nicht so Hype Geil, aber darauf freue ich mich riesig und der Valentinstag gehört zuerst der Demo  Dann irgendeiner Frau - die ich noch finden muss. Etwas mehr Komplexität für die Charentwicklung und das Inventar wäre mir auch lieb.


 Also bei mir wird am Valentinstag mein Geburtstag gefeiert 
Die Demo muss dann noch einen Tag warten.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

PC Games Hardware konnte übrigens einen Hands-on-Test von Mass Effect 3 durchführen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Kleine Frage: Hat sich seit diesem Test sich etwas gravierend am Gameplay im Vergleich zur Gamescom-Demo geändert? (Falls ihr noch Eindrücke davon im Kopf habt)


----------



## Klein_Babe (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Morgen kommt die Demo von Mass Effect 3 ich freu mich schon drauf^^


----------



## CrashStyle (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Ein Paar Bilder aus dem Multiplayer der Mass Effect 3 Demo 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Wie läuft der MP denn so ab?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hi!

Mal ne frage... hoffe die kann ich hier stellen...

Also das ME3 bald zu kaufen gibt, wollte ich euch fragen wo man es am besten kauft,
da ja jenachdem wo gekauft, extras (waffen o. co) bei geben soll...
Und auch was den preis angeht...

Kann mir da wer tipps geben?


----------



## Klein_Babe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Ich würde es ganz normal bei Amazon bestellen wir haben da selber auch einen Shop aber verkaufen Schuhe und Anziehsachen, ich habe letztens eine G700 zurückgeschickt und habe innerhalb von kurzer Zeit mein Geld wiederbekommen, gut so ein Spiel kannst du wenn es geöffnet ist natürlich nicht zurückgeben.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hi!

Also ich habe die (zu kurze) Demo gezockt... und kann nur eines zu sagen... Sorry, aber... wie geil... 
Ich finde die Grafik echt mal um längen besser wie zu ME2.

Was wird das Game denn so bei Amazone kosten?
Ggf. im Laden?

Vermute mal selber so was mit 60 Euronen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. Februar 2012)

Die normale wird nicht über 50 Kosten, solange du sie nicht für xbox oder PS3 willst.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hi...

Neee nix Konsolen Game... 

Sowas zock ich persönlich NUR auf PC...
Die ersten beiden teile hab ich ja, und das was ich in der Demo gesehen habe... einfach top...
Auch wenns nur über origin gehen soll... naja...wo haste denn mal keine minus punkte...?

Also, dürfte es bei 50 Euro liegen... klingt annehmbar...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

ICH WILL MEINE COLLECTORS EDITION! JETZT!!  

Das Game wird einfach Hammer


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hi!

@ FreaksLikeMe....

Lad dir mal die Demo , ich kann nur sagen wer die ersten beiden teile gut fand... wird mit dem dritten echt zufrieden sein...
Das spiel is echt der Hammer...
Hätte ich echt nicht gedacht, das die noch ne schüppe drauflegen und das es so gut wird...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hab die ersten beiden sowieso durchgesuchtet  Der dritte ist schon seit Monaten vorbestellt.
Demo spiele ich nicht  Wenn erst das ganze Game


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hi!

Naja, die ersten beiden ME teile kann ich mit verbundenen Augen und beiden Händen auf dem rücken zocken... 
Die Demo is für Ihre 1,3GB echt recht kurz... bringt aber immerhin einblick obs sich lohnt für nen PC Game 50 Euro auszugeben...
Kaufe nicht gerne die Katze im sack...

Sage da nur... FEAR 3. der titel sollte ja auch die ersten beiden teile toppen... ähm... floppen... 
Der hatte ja nix mehr mit den anderen an Horror zu tun... 

Sonst halte ich von Demo Games nicht viel...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Selbst wenn ME3 "schlecht" wäre bräuchte ich das Game, alleine um zu wissen wies ausgeht


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hi!

Also schlecht? Neee... 
Frage mich nur wenn die Reaper alle 50.000 jahre auftauchen, dann hat das Game ja nie nen ein ende (freu)...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

 Und bis dahin wird Shepard min 1.000.000 mal wieder belebt, oder geklont, weil er an alterschwäche stirbt


----------



## Bambusbar (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Mahlzeit,

kurze Frage:

Weiß einer, ob es irgendwelche Probleme geben sollte, wenn ich mit die DDE-Version im US-Origin-Store zulege?
Theoretisch sollte ich doch dann auch schon am 6.3 zocken, oder?
Multiplayer etc. wäre dann aber nicht regionsbeschränkt, o.ä. oder?


----------



## Daniel_M (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Kleine Frage: Hat sich seit diesem Test sich etwas gravierend am Gameplay im Vergleich zur Gamescom-Demo geändert? (Falls ihr noch Eindrücke davon im Kopf habt)


 

Am Gameplay gab es keine gravierenden Änderungen. Man konnte auch schon bei der Gamescom-Version aus der Deckung hechten, Granaten werfen oder Leitern hochklättern - alles Dinge, die es bei den Vorgängern nicht gab.

Unsere Technik-Eindrücke zur Demo findest du übrigens hier:
Mass Effect 3 Demo Maxed Out: Grafikvergleich zu Mass Effect 1 und 2 sowie 50 Downsampling-Screenshots - Jetzt mit FXAA-Techvideo - bioware, rollenspiel, mass effect 3


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hi!

Sooo, gerade vorbestellt... ME3... ... freue mir voll ne frikadelle ans bein... 
Hat wer ne Zeitmaschine?  immer dieses warten...

Ach ja... weis wer ob mann wie bei ME1 zu ME2, seinen charakter Impoten kann zu ME3?
Und bin ich nun doof?
Aber wie kanns sein das Wrex (Kroganer) der im ersten teil erschossen wurde (bei mir),
im zweiten teil NICHT da is... aber wieder im 3 teil lebt?
Bin ich da wo zu doof? 
Wenn man hin is man hin, und kommt nicht im 3 teil wieder...


----------



## Robonator (15. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hab mir eben mal die Demo gesaugt. Habs nach 5 Minuten wieder ausgemacht -> Schlechter Sound, Grafik teils eine einzige Matschepampe, teils schlechte Animationen und Bewegungen, das Charaktermodell vom weiblichen Shepard ist ebenfalls irgendwie... merkwürdig.
Dazu hab ich meine zweifel ob Entscheidungen in Dialogen jetzt noch wirklich allzu große Auswirkungen auf das Spiel haben, da man diese Dialogoptionen ja jetzt sogar deaktivieren kann... 
Es kam bei mir einfach keine Stimmung auf. Die Atmosphäre von Mass Effect ist einfach nicht mehr da. 
Schade eigentlich wollte ich es mir auch vorbestellen aber die Demo hat mir nun jegliche Freude genommen.  Shame on you Bioware & EA


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



> Grafik teils eine einzige Matschepampe


War doch vorher auch nicht besser? Oder hab ich ME2 nur in so schlechter Erinnerung was die Texturen anging?

Btw. würde ich nicht im voraus behaupten, dass die Dialoge nichts mehr bewirken.
Bei dem "Action-Modus" wird halt schlicht und einfach der "gute Pfad" durchgehend benutzt. So erhält man dann natürlich auch nur ein Ende.

Ich hab mir bisher einfach nur das komplette Gameplay der Beta angeguckt und das sah eigentlich alles recht ok aus. Klar, grafisch war ME nie ein Highlight, aber was ich an den Teilen so geliebt habe war u.a. einfach die Atmosphäre und vorallem der Soundtrack von ME2 (Jack Wall :3)

Ich traue Bioware da ehrlich gesagt zu, den letzten Teil der Serie nicht zu verhunzen. Und wenn doch gibts ab dem Zeitpunkt halt keine Biowarespiele für mich, Bethesda gibts ja auch noch :]


----------



## Bambusbar (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Ach ja... weis wer ob mann wie bei ME1 zu ME2, seinen charakter Impoten kann zu ME3?
> Und bin ich nun doof?
> Aber wie kanns sein das Wrex (Kroganer) der im ersten teil erschossen wurde (bei mir),
> im zweiten teil NICHT da is... aber wieder im 3 teil lebt?
> ...


 
Ja, man kann seinen Me3 Char importieren.
Wenn Wrex im ersten Teil gestorben ist, taucht er auch im dritten Teil nimmer auf, so einfach is das 
Die Demo geht halt davon aus, das er noch lebt.
Warum sollte man einen der coolsten Chars auch umnieten?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Februar 2012)

Es soll ja wohl auch relevant werden, ob man die Rachnii-Königin im ersten Teil gekillt hat. Das wäre so fies, wenn man dann am Ende immer verlieren würde xD


----------



## matthias2304 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hi

ich habe ne Frage zur Installation:
Ich hab mir die Demo bei nem Kumpel über Origin gezogen, da bei mir aktuelle nur DSL-lite steht  (Telekom stöpselt mal wieder als Vorbereitung für VDSL). Wenn ich den Ordner nun in mein Origin packe, will er die Demo trotzdem zeihen und erkennt nicht, dass die Demo schon da ist. Gibt es einen Weg, wie ich die Demo installieren kann. irgendwie den Installationspfad ändern oder so?

Vielen Dank im voraus für die Hilfe.


----------



## iago (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



Robonator schrieb:


> Hab mir eben mal die Demo gesaugt. Habs nach 5 Minuten wieder ausgemacht -> Schlechter Sound, Grafik teils eine einzige Matschepampe, teils schlechte Animationen und Bewegungen, das Charaktermodell vom weiblichen Shepard ist ebenfalls irgendwie... merkwürdig.
> Dazu hab ich meine zweifel ob Entscheidungen in Dialogen jetzt noch wirklich allzu große Auswirkungen auf das Spiel haben, da man diese Dialogoptionen ja jetzt sogar deaktivieren kann...
> Es kam bei mir einfach keine Stimmung auf. Die Atmosphäre von Mass Effect ist einfach nicht mehr da.
> Schade eigentlich wollte ich es mir auch vorbestellen aber die Demo hat mir nun jegliche Freude genommen.  Shame on you Bioware & EA


 

Schlechter Sound? Die Musik ist genial, macht richtig Laune und baut emotional Spannung auf, die Waffensounds sind so tausendmal besser als in Teil 2, wos teilweise nur ein piu-piu war macht es jetzt richtig bumm, an dem Sound der Avenger kann ich mich gar nicht satthören und die Stimmen sind ja wohl ohnehin über jeden Zweifel erhaben, sind immerhin die gleichen wie in den Vorgängern. Texturmatsch - dann darfst Du die Vorgänger auch nicht spielen, denn da wars auch nicht besser, eher im Gegenteil

Und das mit den Dialogen ist mir ein Rätsel wie man das daraus ableiten kann. Nur weil man *optional* einstellen kann, dass die Entscheidungen vom PC gefällt werden nach einem bestimmten Muster heißt das doch noch lange nicht, dass sie keine Auswirkungen haben. Sie fallen ja nicht weg. Was ich so über Twitter von die Bioware-Leuten gehört habe sind die Entscheidungen die man treffen muss wohl mit die heftigsten in der ganzen Reihe, vermutlich gibts gerade deswegen die Option, dass man sie nicht selbst treffen muss und so sozusagen aus der Verantwortung genommen wird. Nur vom Vorhandensein eines Optionspunktes die Qualität der Story abzuleiten ist ziemlich


----------



## Olstyle (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Triplewide geht auch(ging bei Teil 1 und 2 noch nicht), zumindest mit ein bisschen Arbeit:


> Unter "C:\Users\Benutzername\Documents\BioWare\Mass Effect 3 Demo\BIOGame\Config\GamerSettings.ini" kannst du die Auflösung eingeben(bei ResX und ResY). Nimmt man dann noch die neueste Version des Widescreenfixers dazu gegen die kaputten Menüs funktioniert es sogar mit meiner SofTH Lösung prima.
> Im Zweifelsfall sollte der Fix aber immer aus sein wenn man ihn gerade nicht braucht da er das ganze Spiel etwas instabiler macht.


Bei meinen SoftTH Screenshots(und nur da, im Spiel ist das nicht so) gibt es leider ein Problem mit der Transparenz des Fadenkreuzes:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matthias2304 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



matthias2304 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> ich habe ne Frage zur Installation:
> Ich hab mir die Demo bei nem Kumpel über Origin gezogen, da bei mir aktuelle nur DSL-lite steht  (Telekom stöpselt mal wieder als Vorbereitung für VDSL). Wenn ich den Ordner nun in mein Origin packe, will er die Demo trotzdem zeihen und erkennt nicht, dass die Demo schon da ist. Gibt es einen Weg, wie ich die Demo installieren kann. irgendwie den Installationspfad ändern oder so?
> ...


 
SORRY das ich nervt, aber hat keiner nen Vorschlag. Will es jetzt auch endlich zoggn


----------



## jensi251 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Der zieht doch dann nicht alles oder? Der guckt nur ob alles da ist oder so.


----------



## matthias2304 (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Ne er will komplett alles ziehen...das is ja grad das prob.


----------



## Robonator (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hab die Demo nun doch durchgezockt. Irgendwie läuft jede Dialogoption in der Demo auf das selbe hinaus oder?

Muss zugeben das die Waffen sich nun besser anhören, aber irgendwie finde ich einfach nicht raus wie man Granaten wirft 
Hab auch ehrlich gesagt das Gefühl das die Texturen bei Teil 1 teilweise besser waren.. War damals extrem erstaunt wie detailliert alles war.


----------



## iago (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Man spielt ja auch nicht lange genug, um die Auswirkungen zu Gesicht zu bekommen... Zumal es manchmal auch einfach "Charakter"-Optionen sind, also wie man Shepard spielt, eben Renegade oder Paragon, mit entsprechendem Einfluss auf spätere Handlungsmöglichkeiten, das war ja in Teil 2 genauso - hat man nen zu niedrigen Paragon-Score wird einem z.B. manchmal die Paragon-Dialogoption gar nicht angeboten (ist dann ausgegraut) und umgekehrt.

Das einzig schade in der Demo (und wohl dann auch im finalen Spiel) finde ich, dass sie den Sprecher von Mordin ausgetauscht haben. Auch wenn er sich ähnlich anhört, ist es nicht mehr derselbe


----------



## DeltaUnit (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

*Habe da mal ein paar Fragen:*

Die Demo entspricht ja der Vollversion (nehme ich mal an), sind auf der Galaxie Karte schon alle Planeten vorhanden, die es dan auch in der Vollversion geben wird ?

Es gibt ja 3 verschiedene Story´s: Action-Modus, Story-Modus und den RPG-Modus, was ist da der Unterschied ?

Es gibt ja mehrere Enden, gibt es den auch ein finales richtiges Ende (das alle Gegner ausgeschaltet und vernichtet wurden, wie in den Filmen halt) und kann man das Ende mehrmals spielen aber mit unterschiedlichem Ausgang oder muss man dann das komplette Spiel nochmal neu durchspielen von Anfang an ?

Die wo mit ihrem *z.B:* ME2 /ME1  Charakter in ME3 weiterspielen, bekommen die dan auch ein anderes Ende der Story, falls ja,  dan bekommen die jenigen wo ohne ME2 Charakter spielen ein ganz anderes Ende zu sehen oder wie ?

Gibt es auch ein Elite Schwierigkeitsgrad oder nur die normalen, sprich (Leicht, Mittel und Schwer) ?

Die normale Demo kann man ja bei Origin laden, geanu, wie ist es mit der Multiplayer-Demo ?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Februar 2012)

Es gibt nur EINE Story 
Das "richtige" Ende wird wohl das sein, was durch den Action-Modus kommt.

Der ME1/2 Speicherstand bestimmt halt nur wer gestorben ist, ob man die Collectorenbasis zerstört hat, ob die Rachniikönigin noch lebt etc.

Soweit ich weiß ist das ein und die selbe Demo, du kannst dann im Hauptmenü zwischen Story und MP wählen.


----------



## iago (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



DeltaUnit schrieb:


> *Habe da mal ein paar Fragen:*
> 
> Die Demo entspricht ja der Vollversion (nehme ich mal an), sind auf der Galaxie Karte schon alle Planeten vorhanden, die es dan auch in der Vollversion geben wird ?



Hä? Die Demo entspricht natürlich *nicht* der Vollversion. Man spielt die Eröffnungssequenz und wird dann auf eine Mission die etwas weiter im Spielverlauf stattfindet transportiert, ohne dass man groß auf die Übersichtskarte kommt. 



> Es gibt ja 3 verschiedene Story´s: Action-Modus, Story-Modus und den RPG-Modus, was ist da der Unterschied ?


Na RPG-Modus ist das was man von ME kennt, freie Entscheidungen und anpassbarer Schwierigkeitsgrad. Story-Modus ist freie Entscheidungen und Kämpfe die keine Herausforderung sind und Action-Modus ist ohne freie Entscheidungen dafür aber mit frei wählbarer Schwierigkeit.




> Es gibt ja mehrere Enden, gibt es den auch ein finales richtiges Ende (das alle Gegner ausgeschaltet und vernichtet wurden, wie in den Filmen halt) und kann man das Ende mehrmals spielen aber mit unterschiedlichem Ausgang oder muss man dann das komplette Spiel nochmal neu durchspielen von Anfang an ?
> Die wo mit ihrem *z.B:* ME2 /ME1  Charakter in ME3 weiterspielen, bekommen die dan auch ein anderes Ende der Story, falls ja,  dan bekommen die jenigen wo ohne ME2 Charakter spielen ein ganz anderes Ende zu sehen oder wie ?


Denk doch mal eine Sekunde drüber nach - wie soll man das wissen  Das Spiel ist noch nicht *erschienen*



> Gibt es auch ein Elite Schwierigkeitsgrad oder nur die normalen, sprich (Leicht, Mittel und Schwer) ?


Es gibt wie in allen Teilen auch einen Insanity Modus - kennst Du Mass Effect überhaupt  Der Insanity Modus dürfte in ME3 auch wesentlich anspruchsvoller sein, habe die Demo auf Hardcore, dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gezockt und auch da durfte man sich nicht viele Fehler erlauben und wird ansonsten gnadenlos niedergeballert.



> Die normale Demo kann man ja bei Origin laden, geanu, wie ist es mit der Multiplayer-Demo ?


Sagmal, muss man Dir alles erklären?? Die Demo enthält beides! Wer allerdings kein BF3 auf seinem Origin-Account hat, kann den Multiplayer Part der Demo erst ab morgen zocken (es sei denn man macht bei einer Recruitment-App auf Facebook mit und wirbt andere Spieler).


----------



## DeltaUnit (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



iago schrieb:


> Hä? Die Demo entspricht natürlich *nicht* der Vollversion. Man spielt die Eröffnungssequenz und wird dann auf eine Mission die etwas weiter im Spielverlauf stattfindet transportiert, ohne dass man groß auf die Übersichtskarte kommt.
> 
> Na RPG-Modus ist das was man von ME kennt, freie Entscheidungen und anpassbarer Schwierigkeitsgrad. Story-Modus ist freie Entscheidungen und Kämpfe die keine Herausforderung sind und Action-Modus ist ohne freie Entscheidungen dafür aber mit frei wählbarer Schwierigkeit.
> 
> ...




Dachte vll.  das es schon darüber Informationen gibt.




iago schrieb:


> Es gibt wie in allen Teilen auch einen Insanity Modus - kennst Du Mass Effect überhaupt  Der Insanity Modus dürfte in ME3 auch wesentlich anspruchsvoller sein, habe die Demo auf Hardcore, dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gezockt und auch da durfte man sich nicht viele Fehler erlauben und wird ansonsten gnadenlos niedergeballert.
> 
> Sagmal, muss man Dir alles erklären?? Die Demo enthält beides! Wer allerdings kein BF3 auf seinem Origin-Account hat, kann den Multiplayer Part der Demo erst ab morgen zocken (es sei denn man macht bei einer Recruitment-App auf Facebook mit und wirbt andere Spieler).



ähm, nö, ist aber Nett von dir.


----------



## Bambusbar (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



Robonator schrieb:


> Muss zugeben das die Waffen sich nun besser anhören, aber irgendwie finde ich einfach nicht raus wie man Granaten wirft
> .


 

Granaten hat afaik nicht jeder.
Der Soldier und der Sentinel auf jedenfalls, die hab ich nämlich au gespielt ^^
Der Engineer z.b. hatte keine Granaten.
Die wirft man genau wie man seine anderen Skills benutzt, also man die auch in der Leiste unten/oben dann 


Hardcore war schon richtig schön knackig, jo.
Ich freu mich auf Insanity


----------



## Deon (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Hey,
haben ein Problem mit dem Multiplayer...
Freund B kann bei mir joinen aber Freund C ist nicht in der Lage bei irgendjemandem zu joinen...
Firewall und Antivir schon aus und trotzdem geht es net..
hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## Z3R0B4NG (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*

Weiß man schon ob die Deutsche oder PEGI version Multilanguage ist?

Bei Origin und Amazon lese ich überall nur "Deutsch", habe dann mal gleich den Origin Support Chat belästigt und der Support Mensch hat gemeint das es nur Deutsch wäre und ich es wo anders kaufen müsste wenn ich Englisch will, ich bin jetzt nicht sicher ob er das kappiert hat das es mir nur um die Sprache geht oder ob er an Region Code gedacht hat.

Ich bin jetzt so weit das ich auf Play Asia die US version bestellen will, die ist da aber noch nicht lieferbar und ich seh auch wieder nix von Pre Order DLC.
Amazon.uk nimmt PayPal nicht, das ist also keine Option für mich.



...KOTZEN EY
früher biste innen Laden gegangen hastn fuffi aufn tisch geballert und bist mit nem kompletten Spiel in ner Box heim gegangen,
heute musste ne US version aus Japan importieren und pre order DLC von ebay kaufen damit de die volle "Vollversion" zum doppelten Preis bekommst.



Sag mir bitte einer dass der Support Mensch 'en Trottel war und ME3 Multilanguage ist und natürlich Englisch ist wenn ichs einstelle. ???




//edit:


hmmm...

http://social.bioware.com/%3C/span%3Ehttp:/social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/323/index/9069189/1

OK scheint Multilanguage zu sein.


----------



## iago (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



Z3R0B4NG schrieb:


> Sag mir bitte einer dass der Support Mensch 'en Trottel war und ME3 Multilanguage ist und natürlich Englisch ist wenn ichs einstelle. ???



Also zumindest laut Gameswelt hat die deutsche Version auch die englische Sprache dabei: Klick. War bei Teil 2 ja auch so am PC, dass man die Sprache umstellen konnte. Amazon sagt bei der PC und PS3 Version auch im Beschreibungstext: "*Sprachausgabe:* Multilingual, das Spiel kann sowohl komplett in Deutsch als auch in Englisch gespielt werden (Audio und Text)." Allerdings steht das nicht bei xBox, das war bei Teil 2 glaube auch schon so, dass es auf der Box nur Deutsch gab. KA ob Amazon da allerdings recht mit hat. Englisch ist für mich auch Pflicht. Schade, dass sie auf Englisch den Sprecher von Mordin ausgetauscht haben, auch wenn sich der neue ähnlich anhört merkt man es schon.


----------



## iago (17. Februar 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 4.01.12]*



Deon schrieb:


> Hey,
> haben ein Problem mit dem Multiplayer...
> Freund B kann bei mir joinen aber Freund C ist nicht in der Lage bei irgendjemandem zu joinen...
> Firewall und Antivir schon aus und trotzdem geht es net..
> hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?



Geht mir genauso, leider habe ich noch nirgends gefunden, ob und wenn ja welche Ports man weiterleiten muss. Bei einem Kumpel gehts, so dass wir immer bei ihm joinen, ist aber trotzdem etwas nervig.


----------



## DeltaUnit (25. Februar 2012)

Ein paar Fragen an euch eher so eine art Umfrage .

Bei ME1 ist es ja so das 1 Charakter nicht überlebt,einer stirbt immer Ahsley oder Kaidan.

1. Habt ihr einen Männlichen oder Weiblichen Shepard gespielt ?
2. Welche Klasse habt ihr gespielt in ME1 / ME2 ?
3. Wen habt ihr am leben gelassen Ahsley oder Kaidan ?
4. Habt ihr in ME2 den Savegame importiert aus ME1 ?
5. Haben bei euch alle Mitglieder am ende von ME2 überlebt ?
6. Habt ihr in ME1 und ME2 alle DLC´s gespielt ?
7. Waren eure Team Mitglieder in ME1 /2  alle Loyal ?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. Februar 2012)

1. Habt ihr einen Männlichen oder Weiblichen Shepard gespielt ?
-Sowohl als auch, männl. als Badass und weibl. als weiße Ritterin x]

2. Welche Klasse habt ihr gespielt in ME1 / ME2 ?
-Soldat

3. Wen habt ihr am leben gelassen Ahsley oder Kaidan ?
-Ashlay, ich mochte Kaidan nicht 

4. Habt ihr in ME2 den Savegame importiert aus ME1 ?
Jup

5. Haben bei euch alle Mitglieder am ende von ME2 überlebt ?
Nie geschafft, aber ich versuchs nochmal

6. Habt ihr in ME1 und ME2 alle DLC´s gespielt ?
neeeeeeee nur Shadow Browker

7. Waren eure Team Mitglieder in ME1 /2  alle Loyal ?
jap


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Februar 2012)

1. Sowohl als auch!
Leider konnte ich mich nie zu den "bösen" Entscheidungen hinreißen.
2. Infiltrator und Wächter...
3. Ash hab ich nur leben gelassen, als ich sie, sonst musste sie immer dran glauben.
4. Hab ich gemacht
5. Ich Probiers immer so lange bis es klappt.
6. Ich hab kein einziges DLC gespielt.
7. Jup.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2012)

DeltaUnit schrieb:


> Ein paar Fragen an euch eher so eine art Umfrage .
> 
> Bei ME1 ist es ja so das 1 Charakter nicht überlebt,einer stirbt immer Ahsley oder Kaidan.
> 
> ...


 
1. Beides.
2. Hauptsächlich Vanguard. Soldat hat mich angeödet.
3. Abwechselnd.
4. Hallo? Wozu hab ich sonst meinen Shepard auf über Lvl 50 gebracht? 
5. Ja.
6. Nö, nur die kostenlosen... 
7. Ja. In ME2 besteht das Spiel ja aus fast nichts anderem - wenn man das weglässt kann man das Spiel auch lassen


----------



## DeltaUnit (25. Februar 2012)

Weiß eigentlich jemand wie man die Waffen modifizieren kann, muss man da zuerst auf die Normandy zurück oder kann man das auch während man unterwegs ist machen, habe da noch nichts gefunden 

Mfg.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2012)

DeltaUnit schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich jemand wie man die Waffen modifizieren kann, muss man da zuerst auf die Normandy zurück oder kann man das auch während man unterwegs ist machen, habe da noch nichts gefunden
> 
> Mfg.


 
In ME1 oder ME2?


----------



## Bambusbar (25. Februar 2012)

In ME2 kann man sie nicht modifizieren. 

Da es in der Demo von ME3 kein passenden Punkt im Interface7Menp gab, nehme ich mal an, dass man das auf dem Schiff machen muss.
Im MP konnte man sie modifizieren, aber auch "nur" während den Gefechten und nicht mittendrin.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2012)

In ME2 gibt es nur die Möglichkeit Upgrades zu erforschen oder verschiedene Munitionstypen als Fertigkeiten zu erlernen.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. Februar 2012)

Jo, was aber, wie gesagt, keine Mods sind ;p


----------



## DeltaUnit (26. Februar 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In ME1 oder ME2?


 
Meinte in ME3.

Es wurde mal gesagt, das man Waffen modifizieren kann während man unterwegs ist ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Februar 2012)

DeltaUnit schrieb:


> Meinte in ME3.
> 
> Es wurde mal gesagt, das man Waffen modifizieren kann während man unterwegs ist ?


 
Wenn dann war das in der Demo noch nicht enthalten. Ich hab auch nur die verschiedenen Munitionsfähigkeiten gesehen.


----------



## Spone (26. Februar 2012)

ist schon bekannt ob es beim 3. teil auch so etwas wie das interaktive comic beim 2. teil gibt das man vorher nochmal seine entscheidungen treffen kann?


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Februar 2012)

Spone schrieb:


> ist schon bekannt ob es beim 3. teil auch so etwas wie das interaktive comic beim 2. teil gibt das man vorher nochmal seine entscheidungen treffen kann?


 
Jo es soll wohl in irgendeiner Art möglich sein, so gut wie alle wichtigen Entscheidungen nachzuholen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (28. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier jetzte richtig mit meiner frage bin zu ME 3...

Aber es wurde ja überall angekündigt, das jenachdem wo man sich ME 3 holt, unterschiedliche update (Waffen) und co sein sollen...
Hat da wer ne anhung wo was bei welchem bei ist?
Nen Kumpel will sich das beim Saturn ziehen... am 08.03.2012... und fragte mich ob ich das wüsste...

Ne, wissen nicht aber fragen kann ich mal...
Bei meiner I-Net Bestellung ME 3 lasse ich mich Überraschen...


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Februar 2012)

so, nach langer Suche hab ichs gefunden:

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Da steht drin, wo wie wer was bekommt.
Wichtig is vor allem Post Nr2.



> *Pre-order bonuses*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mit meiner DDE also ganz zufrieden ^_^


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (28. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Thx... öhm... peil diese liste gerade mal garnicht...
Was hieße das für den Kumpel von mir?

Saturn= ?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Februar 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Thx... öhm... peil diese liste gerade mal garnicht...
> Was hieße das für den Kumpel von mir?
> ...


 


> Pre-order from any retailer and get the *Argus Rifle*.



Vermute ich zumindest


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (28. Februar 2012)

Hi!

He he he... ok... 
Naja, Ihn juckts nicht sooo dermaßen wegen der Updates...
Er wollte das halt mal wissen...

Och man ey, jetzte weis ich was ich für Updates wohl haben werde (Amazone) ...


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Februar 2012)

Saturn = nix 

Man bekommt eigentlich nur was, wenn man Pre-Orderd (so wie du).
Und dann is es wichtig,  ob  Gamestop, Origin-Store direkt oder irgendein anderer Retailer.

*Pre-Order bei irgendeinem Retailer:* Argus Rifle
*Pre Order bei Gamestop:* Argus + Valkyrie + Defender
*Pre Order bei Origin:* Argus + Raider
*DDE Pre Order bei Origin:* Alles

Yap, richtig.
Amazon  Pre-Orderer kriegen quasi "nur" das Argus Rifle.
Kannst abern och die Kingdoms of Amalur Demo zocken, gibt nochmal 2 Items


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Februar 2012)

Items sind mir eigentlich völlig egal. DLC interessieren mich da schon mehr. Da ja sowieso welche kommen, hoffe ich mal das die gut sind  Dann werden sie auch gekauft


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (28. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Ach ich mache mir persönlich nichts aus diesen Updates... Da war mir der Preis wichtiger... 
Hauptsache das Game ROCKT ...


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Februar 2012)

Och, ich fands ganz nett die ganzen Gimmicks.
Vor allem der Robohund 

Von daher einfach DDE ausm Store und gut ist.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (28. Februar 2012)

Hi!

Nen Robo wuff? 
Wo das denn?
In der Demo? Bin wohl dran vorbeigeschossen ...

Oder is der in der DDE nur bei?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (28. Februar 2012)

Und wie siehts bei der Collectors Edition aus? Sind da auch alle Itmens bei?


----------



## Bambusbar (28. Februar 2012)

Bei der Collectors Edition denk ich mal nicht (also auf die PreOrder Items bezogen) - da halt nur der Pre-Order Bonus und evtl. Retailer Bonus (Gamestop z.b.)

Der Robo-Hund is in der DDE/CE drin :>

Mass Effect - das Science-Fiction Rollenspiel von Bioware - Inhalt der Mass Effect 3 N7 Collector's Edition

In der DDE is der ganze physische Kram dann natürlich nicht drin, bzw. digital  drin.
Also da hat man schon n Nachteil der CE gegenüber, dafür bekommt man alle PreOrder Items ^^


----------



## Sturmtank (28. Februar 2012)

Ich muss sagen der Protheaner als Teammitglied wär schon interessant.


----------



## bibakilla (29. Februar 2012)

Derjenige der die Space-Edition gefunden hat, ist nicht zufällig hier angemeldet?^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2012)

Mal ne Frage. Ich habe leider vergessen warum die Reaper alles intelligente Leben in der Galaxis auslöschen wollen. Warum?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. März 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne Frage. Ich habe leider vergessen warum die Reaper alles intelligente Leben in der Galaxis auslöschen wollen. Warum?



Weil Baum. Weil sie das immer machen. Ne wirkliche Begründung gab es bisher nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2012)

Ich dachte, weil Grün?! ^^ Na ja, vielleicht gibts ja noch eine in Teil 3.


----------



## Bambusbar (1. März 2012)

Hat den Grund nicht mal Sovereign in Teil1 bei dem Gespräch mit Shepard erwähnt?
Oder nur angedeutet?
Ach, ich weiß nimmer ...

Jedenfalls - Warum tun sie es? Weil sie es können


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. März 2012)

Naja sie farmen wohl Technik und Ressourcen, wobei das nicht mit der totalen technologischen Überlegenheit zusammenpasst.

Aber ME3 wird da hoffentlich eine gute Erklärung geben


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (1. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Naja sie farmen wohl Technik und Ressourcen, wobei das nicht mit der totalen technologischen Überlegenheit zusammenpasst.
> 
> Aber ME3 wird da hoffentlich eine gute Erklärung geben


 
Nö, die Reaper sind doch technologisch sowieso ultra. Dann rotten sie eine Zivilisation vollkommen aus und geben den ihre Techniken und lassen sie soweit kommen wie sie das möchten. War glaube ich im 1 Teil. Die Reaper bestimmen, wie weit sich eine Zivilisation entwickelt.


----------



## Bambusbar (1. März 2012)

Jau, das wurd in dem Gespräch auf Virmire zw. Shepard und Sovereign erwähnt, stümmt.
Die Frage ist ja - warum machen sie das? ^^

Meine Antwort immer noch - weil sie es können


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. März 2012)

Weil sie es können wäre durchaus eine Möglichkeit.

Ich hatte zuerst gedacht, weil sie keine "Konkurrenzspezies" haben wollen. Allerdings spricht die Frequenz und die Art dagegen. Sinnvoller wäre es da nämlich die Milchstraße permanent zu kontrollieren.
Ich tippe mal auf Fortpflanzung. In ME2 wollen die Kollektoren einen Menschen-Reaper erschaffen. Daraus könnte man ableiten, dass die Reaper eine organische Basis brauchen. Also ist es denkbar, dass die Reaper alle paar Jahrtausende schauen, ob sich eine kompartible Spezies entwickelt hat. Wenn nicht, dann werden die dominanten Spezies plattgemacht ("Unkraut entfernt") und wieder gehofft, dass sich was neues entwickelt.
Das ist allerdings nur eine wage Vermutung.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. März 2012)

Allerdings brauchten sie dazu ja nicht eine ganze Armada, sondern lediglich ein Kollektoren-Schiff.
Zumal das ja eher der Ausgleich für den Verlust von Souvereign war.

Aber prinzipiell ist der Fortpflanzungsgedanke ja nicht falsch, gerade wenn man die in ME2 angesprochene Ähnlichkeit zwischen kollektor/menschen-DNA berücksichtigt. Aber selbst dann wäre es doch sinnvoller, entsprechende Lebensformen zu züchten und nicht jedes mal zu vernichten.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. März 2012)

Jupp, da hast du recht!
Allerdings wissen wir nicht, was im Orkus Nebel passiert (bzgl. Zucht).
Ja nach der Denkfähigkeit und Kreativität der Reaper ist es möglich, dass sie nicht selbst forschen oder sich verbessern können. (Mutationen werden bei Maschinen eher selten bis gar nicht vorkommen) Daher könnte es sein, dass sie die organischen Spezies für eine Weiterentwicklung einbinden müssen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Jau, das wurd in dem Gespräch auf Virmire zw. Shepard und Sovereign erwähnt, stümmt.
> Die Frage ist ja - warum machen sie das? ^^
> 
> Meine Antwort immer noch - weil sie es können



Ich kann mir auch ein Loch ins Knie bohren. Ein Grund dafür fehlt mir dennoch. Sollte ME 3 storymäßig vernünftig abgeschlossen sein, so werden wir es sicher erfahren.


----------



## Bambusbar (1. März 2012)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch ein Loch ins Knie bohren.



Dann viel Spaß dabei


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. März 2012)

Also schon allein der Name "Reaper" unterstellt ja, dass sie die galaktischen Zivilisationen als eine Art Nahrungs- oder sonstige Energiequelle _ernten_, wie maschinelle, überdimensionale, tödliche Heuschrecken


----------



## Sturmtank (1. März 2012)

Mich würde ja interessieren wo die reaper herkommen, bzw wie sie entstanden sind. 
meine theorie ist ja dass sie ihre biologischen schöpfer ausradiert haben. sowie sie es jetzt alle 50k Jahre machen


----------



## Robonator (1. März 2012)

Bin ich hier im Forum eigentlich der Einzige der grade nochmal Mass Effect 2 im Speedmodus durchsuchtet?  
Naja okay eigentlich sollte es der Speedmodus werden bin aber schon wieder bei ca 25h angelangt


----------



## Sperrfeuer (1. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Bin ich hier im Forum eigentlich der Einzige der grade nochmal Mass Effect 2 im Speedmodus durchsuchtet?
> Naja okay eigentlich sollte es der Speedmodus werden bin aber schon wieder bei ca 25h angelangt



Keine Zeit, muss Klausuren schreiben, übernächste Woche ist die Vorabi-Klausur zu Mathe dran >__<

Wenn ich da fertig bin steht die CE bereits hier, dann ist ME-Marathon angesagt


----------



## The_Rock (2. März 2012)

*Launch Trailer:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG2mdZ23eP8

Nur nochn paar Tage. Kanns kaum noch erwarten den Reapern in den Arsch zu treten


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

Jo ich auch.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. März 2012)

Endlich mal wieder ein ordentlicher Trailer!


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

Das ist ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Robonator (2. März 2012)

Gleich einkaufen gehen beim MM oder so.  Find das nur mit den ganzen DLC´s sehr behindert.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (2. März 2012)

Zu MM gehen?
Ich hab die CE bereits vorbestellt und lasse sie mir bequem nach Hause liefern...


----------



## RyzA (2. März 2012)

Ich bestelle das Spiel wenn es da ist. Bei Amazon.de oder Bücher.de. Die normale Version.


----------



## Bambusbar (2. März 2012)

PreLoad verfügbar - yay 
Direkt mal saugen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. März 2012)

Hab ich das jetzt eigentlich richtig verstanden?
Bei der Collector Edition ist der Protheaner schon dabei, richtig?


----------



## Bambusbar (4. März 2012)

Bei der Collector und der DDE - ja 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## batmaan (4. März 2012)

Meint ihr me3 würde sich auch lohnen ohne die ersten beide gespielt zu haben? dEnn bis zum Sommer kommt kein gutes Sp Spiel und iwas will ich mal wieder zocken.
Das Spiel soll ja laut ersten vortests nicht so toll sein. die demo war gameplay technisch auch kein Hit. Deswegen bin ich etwas stutzig.


----------



## The_Rock (4. März 2012)

Ich würd auf jeden Fall erstmal die Vorgänger spielen. Ohne die grandiose Story wird das Spiel nur halb so viel Spaß machen 
Zudem haben gefällte Entscheidungen in den Vorgängern ja nen Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf in Teil 3.

Ansonsten hörten sich die Vortests doch garnicht so schlecht an!? Der größte Kritikpunkt war bisher: Keine Innovationen! Aber will man auch von nem Trilogie-Abschluss erwarten? Wird sich ähnlich wie die Vorgänger spielen, soll es in meinen Augen auch (ich erinner mich grad an C&C4... "toller" Abschluss der Tiberium-Saga  ).
Die Demo war übrigens kastriert. Man hatte kaum Handlungsfreiraum.


----------



## batmaan (4. März 2012)

aber das Gameplay wird sich sicherlich nicht verändern, oder? Das mit der Handlungsfreiheit ist mir egal. Tendenz geht imo zu nicht kaufen


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. März 2012)

batmaan schrieb:
			
		

> aber das Gameplay wird sich sicherlich nicht verändern, oder? Das mit der Handlungsfreiheit ist mir egal. Tendenz geht imo zu nicht kaufen



Vermutlich eher nicht.
Aber ich würde dir da eh empfehlen, erst die andern beiden zu zocken. Mehr Spaß an der Story und dir geht vorallem die Grafik vom ersten Teil dann nich so auf die nerven


----------



## DarthLAX (5. März 2012)

was ist bitte an der teil 1 grafik so schlecht? (sorry, aber ich finde die immer noch gut - sicher, ist nicht ganz auf der höhe der jetzigen zeit, aber es ist ja auch schon nen paar jahre alt...*kopfschüttel*)

ach ja, mein größter kritikpunkt:

sie haben die enden versaut, wenn die spoiler (und das große leak, das sie mal hatten) stimmt und auch an der story haben sie rum gedoktored (z.B. erklären sie jetzt warum die reaper machen was sie machen, was dem ganzen IMHO nen faden beigeschmack gibt...) und ne deus ex machina scheinen sie auch zu haben....und ich dachte das wird wie bei DA:O d.h. rekrutieren und verbündete anwerben (ok das macht man immer noch, nur hat es IMHO wenig sinn, wenn sie dann ne DEM haben...*kopfschüttel*) und dann den reapern in ner epischen schlacht auf die fresse hauen (ok die schlacht scheint es immer noch zu geben, aber mehr als - SPOILER - lord of the rings like ablenkungsmanöver oder so (zumindest kommt es so rüber wegen DEM und so))

ausserdem fehlen ein paar kleine dinge IMHO:

1. waffe wegstecken im kampfgebiet (damit die kammera frei ist...dumme konsolen haben dafür ja angeblich zu wenig speicher...*kopfschüttel*....4 MB!!!...mein PC hat mehrere GB frei....

2. HP-Regeneration ist raus (und eine störende health bar verkleistert mir das HUD)

3. Thermo-Clips (wie schon bei ME2...hätte man die nicht wieder abschaffen können...scheiß zeug, vor allem da sie diese jetzt schon als "munition" bezeichnen (also die sprecher)...sorry, aber da ist die lore doch ne andere!)

....(gibt noch mehr, aber ich höre hier mal auf)

mfg LAX
ps: BSN wird explodieren wenn sich leaks etc. bewahrheiten...sagt mal, warum werden eigentlich meistens die 3ten teile von triologien verhaut (beispiele finden sich genug, ich sage nur: Hunger Games, The Matrix, Cataclysm (um auch ein spiel zu nennen...ist schließlich WOW-Erweiterung nummer 3))?
ich meine es geht ja doch auch anders (siehe star wars - alte und neue triologie, wo die 3ten Teile doch sehr gut geworden sind!)....*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. März 2012)

@Lax

Die vom ersten Teil ist nicht schlecht, stimmt, aber sie kam mir, nachdem ich den 2. gezockt hatte, ne Ecke schlechter vor.

Was deine Befürchtungen angeht: ich hoffe ja immer noch, das sie zumindest für meinen Geschmack ein gutes Ende abliefern. 
Aber wenn sich das bewahrheitet, hat EA ein weiteres, einst verdammt gutes Studio, zerstört.

€dit: bei Star Wars war ja eh nur ein Teil schlecht, der neue Erste.


----------



## Rizzard (5. März 2012)

The_Rock schrieb:


> Ich würd auf jeden Fall erstmal die Vorgänger spielen. Ohne die grandiose Story wird das Spiel nur halb so viel Spaß machen
> Zudem haben gefällte Entscheidungen in den Vorgängern ja nen Einfluss auf den Spielverlauf in Teil 3.


 
Zur Not könnte man sich zwar auch die Story im Netz durchlesen, aber wenn man sie live erlebt hat ist es immer noch am besten. Und bei Mass Effect ist die Story eben das wichtigste.

Freu mich auch schon auf Donnerstag.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. März 2012)

Es ist viel geiler die Spiele selbst zu spielen und den einen oder anderen dann im nächsten Teil wieder zu treffen  

Das tolle ist:
Ich steh kurz vor einer Sehnscheidenentzündung... D.h.nichts mit zocken


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist viel geiler die Spiele selbst zu spielen und den einen oder anderen dann im nächsten Teil wieder zu treffen
> 
> Das tolle ist:
> Ich steh kurz vor einer Sehnscheidenentzündung... D.h.nichts mit zocken



Ja, gerade weil man jetzt auch alle Entscheidungen quasi direkt zu spüren bekommt, vorausgesetzt msn zockt alle Teile hintereinander.

Das kenne ich zu gut, die CE ist vor bestellt, aber bis zum 26.3 muss die 5. PK fertig sein. Und die LK-Klausuren stehen auch an >_<


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. März 2012)

^^

Weiß einer ob man Me3 auch mit einen X-box Controller zocken kann? In 1&2 gings jedenfalls nicht. Und eig. ist es grausam, aber bevor ih gar nicht zocken kann  Verdammt.. den 2ten muss ich ja auch spielen ... nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooein  Das geht nur mit so enen shlechten Tool


----------



## Legacyy (5. März 2012)

Noch ne neue Info bekommen:
Man kann wohl ab heute ab 16.01 CET (00:01 KST, 6.03) mit koreanischem/Hong Kong Proxy spielen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (5. März 2012)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Mass Effect 3 [Update 10.10.11]*

Wird Liara eigentlich wieder dabei sein? <3 (Also als Lovestory?  )


----------



## Bambusbar (5. März 2012)

Natürlich wird sie das 

Die hatte man ja au in der Demo (k a ob du die gezockt hast).
Liara ist wieder dabei, ebenso Wrex und Ashley/Kaidan (also von den ME1ern gesprochen).

Und ich  bin voll unentschlossen, wen ich mitnehme .. immer diese Entscheidungen *sfz*


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. März 2012)

Dann kann ich ja die Liarabeziehung weiter führen :3

Mir fällt gerade auf, das alle ME Spielstände weg sind >__<


----------



## Bambusbar (5. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dann kann ich ja die Liarabeziehung weiter führen :3



Mit meinem Paragon-Shep Save ist das bei mir auch möglich


----------



## Legacyy (5. März 2012)

Also Liebesscenen gibt es ja auch wieder... mal gespannt, wie zensert das diesmal wieder ist 

Ich muss schnellstens mal meinen ME2 Spielstand suchen.... hoffentlich ist der nicht auf der ausgebauten Festplatte


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. März 2012)

Och, gegen zensert hab ich nicht so viel...
Ich kenn nichtmal das Gesicht meiner "Liebsten"!


----------



## jensi251 (5. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Weiß einer ob man Me3 auch mit einen X-box Controller zocken kann? In 1&2 gings jedenfalls nicht. Und eig. ist es grausam, aber bevor ih gar nicht zocken kann  Verdammt.. den 2ten muss ich ja auch spielen ... nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooein  Das geht nur mit so enen shlechten Tool


 In der Demo war das nicht möglich.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. März 2012)

Ok, der Soundtrack ist richtig, richtig fett.
Das verursacht wieder Gänsehaut-Stimmung ... brrrrrrr.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. März 2012)

hm...

1. ja, bei star wars war nur episode 1 etwas mies (podrace z.B.) aber doch auch stellenweise recht gut (das fliegen durch die blockade, der kampf am ende, das lichtschwert-duell mit darth maul - wobei ich es immer noch mies fand, das 2 jedi (ok, obi-wan ist nur schüler da, aber kurz vor der prüfung zum jedi-knight) sich von maul so hinters licht führen ließen, vor allem da seine waffe ihn eigentlich mehr einschränkt als sie gut für ihn ist...wie sagte schwertmeister kasim im ersten buch über darth bane: wenn du weißt wo eine der klingen beim doppel-lichtschwert ist, dann weißt du auch wo die andere ist, d.h. versuche nicht die klingen als getrennt zu sehen)

2. es gibt ne nette seite für mass effect savegames  - hab mir da auch eines geholt, vor allem weil ich nicht nochmal durch teil 1 durch wollte  (nicht das ich teil 1 schlecht finde, nur hatte ich die zeit nicht, weshalb ich mir nen savegame vom 2ten gesucht habe, das genau meinem letzten entsprach (ausser name des charakters und das aussehen, das man aber am anfang anpassen kann und für den namen gibt es nen editor 

3. hoffe auch immer noch auf nen gutes ende...und drauf, das endlich neue konsolen kommen, finde es schlimm das wir mit dem PC deren limitierung als unsere eigene sehen müssen!

4. ich rege mich gerade auf, weil um in den genuss aller pre-order boni zu kommen, muss man die dumme digital-deluxe edition kaufen...vor allem weil gamestop einen die CE nicht vorbestellen lässt (idioten...IMHO)...und ich habe schon ne "normale" CE bei amazon gelocked, will halt was zum in schrank stellen haben (bin immer noch am überlegen, doch ne normale edition zu kaufen und mir ne DDE runter zu laden und dann die pre-order codes die ich dann doppelt habe zu vertickern (bei ebay oder so...

5. zensiert? - habe ich voll was dagegen, bin gegen sowas zu 100% (d.h. wenn sie sowas schon bringen, dann mindestens so wie bei The Witcher 2...das ich im übrigen noch fertig spielen muss  ^^)

6. ja, liara ...hatte für sie auch nen paar saves, die aber nun platt sind (gibt aber immer noch die nette seite mit den saves 

mfg LAX


----------



## DarthLAX (5. März 2012)

so...ich nochmal 

habe jetzt die CE storniert, ne normale PEGI-Version auf vorbestellung gesetzt und mir schon mal bei origin (wie ich des ding hasse...komme aber wohl nicht drum rum) ne DDE gekauft...(d.h. ich hab bald nen paar pre-order codes ab zu geben...d.h. wer will kann mir gerne ein angebot unterbreiten  )

mfg LAX
ps: warum die gamestop alles nach tragen würde ich mal gerne wissen (d.h. was ist an dem "Laden" so toll (also aus sicht von EA/Bioware)?)
pps: ist die "normale" usk-version eigentlich zensiert (d.h. gewalt-darstellung...nicht das ich gewalt so liebe, aber wenn ich auf wen schieße, dann hat IMHO auch da blut zu sein etc.)?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (5. März 2012)

Denke mal, das is wie in den Vorgängern, also Uncut


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2012)

Hab grad mal n bischen weiter angezockt das Game.... Mich stört jetzt schon das es viel zu viele Dialoge gibt bei denen du selbst nix auswählen kannst, sondern der Char einfach von alleine spricht  Fehlt nur noch das Shepard von alleine geht und schiesst 

Aber ja bessere Grafik (Zumindest wenn man ganze Zeit auf der PS3 ME2 gezockt hat ) und besonders dunkle Gegenden wo man mit der Taschenlampe rumläuft gefallen mir. Sounds sind so lala, ich mag low quality Bass einfach nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab grad mal n bischen weiter angezockt das Game.... Mich stört jetzt schon das es viel zu viele Dialoge gibt bei denen du selbst nix auswählen kannst, sondern der Char einfach von alleine spricht  Fehlt nur noch das Shepard von alleine geht und schiesst


 
Und das obwohl du im Rollenspielmodus bist?


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Und das obwohl du im Rollenspielmodus bist?


 
Jap hatte mich deswegen ja schon gewundert.  Ist jetzt irgendwie meiner Meinung nach so geworden das man hin und wieder mal die Wahl bekommt. Ansonsten brabbelt Shepard fast immer von sich aus. Es gibt auch irgendwie weniger Antwortmöglichkeiten bzw keine der Antwortmöglichkeiten entspricht auch nur entfernt dem was ich dort jetzt antworten würde. Das gefiel mir bei den Vorgängern schon besser. 

Aber wo ist Garrus? Wo ist Kasumi, Mordin, Jack etc? Hab den zweiten noch nicht ganz durch aber eigentlich sollte doch zumindest Garrus bei dir bleiben oder nicht? 



Spoiler



Auf der Totenliste in der Normandy sind die namen nicht zu finden. Nur von Thane und Wrex und je nachdem Ashley oder Kaidan.


Ohne die alten macht das Game nur halb soviel Spaß :/


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. März 2012)

WAS Garrus ist nicht dabei?! Google sagt da was anderes


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> WAS Garrus ist nicht dabei?! Google sagt da was anderes


 
Wenn ich den Mistkerl nicht bald finde....  
Hab ihn wie gesagt bis jetzt nicht gefunden, und es wurden noch nichtmal Andeutungen gemacht ob ich später weitere Leute für mein Team bekomme. 


Oh grad gefunden (Achtung Spoiler Alarm!)
Mass Effect 3: Charaktere

._____. so viele fehlen...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. März 2012)

Guut. Garrus ist mit einer der wichtigsten Charactere in ME  Und Liaraaaaaaaa 

Was ist aber mit Tali, die darf eig. auch nicht fehlen  Man muss doch ihr wahres Gesicht sehen

Und Mordin und Grunt dürfen auch nicht fehlen -.- Und Miranda.. Alter da fehlen ja alle -.-


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2012)

Garrus ist auch für mich der wichtigste. Liara kümmert mich eher wenig. Tali und halt noch einige aus ME2 sind mir schon wichtiger...  Ich frag mich was Liara mit dem Schiff des Shadow Broker gemacht hat  

Achso, ich denke man darf annehmen das Jack wieder in Teil 3 da sein wird. Irgendwo in den USA in einem Gamestop war doch diese große Veröffentlichung von ME3 wo auch die ganzen Synchronsprecher etc waren oder nicht?
Auf Facebook wurd jedenfalls grade das hier mit einem Bild gepostet -> 





> Signing at the LA #MELaunch event with the voices of Jack, Liara, and FemShep.



Hier der Link
Pinnwand-Fotos | Facebook


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. März 2012)

Jack... Dieses Wrack  Ich muss den 2ten nochmal Spielen, da lass ich sie sterben. ^^ Genauso wie Zaeed


----------



## Robonator (6. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Jack... Dieses Wrack  Ich muss den 2ten nochmal Spielen, da lass ich sie sterben. ^^ Genauso wie Zaeed


 
Hatte das Addon nie. ;D    
Schade das nu nix mehr ist mit Rohstoffe farmen etc. Das hatte mir mehr spaß gemacht als jetzt alles stumpf im Laden zu kaufen. Die Läden muss man übrigens nicht mehr suchen, ist alles aufm Schiff erhältlich. 

Und WAS ZUR HÖLLE haben sie mit dem Innenleben der Normandy angestellt????


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. März 2012)

Gott das Farmen ging nach einiger Zeit so derbe aufn Sack... Gut dass das weeg ist


----------



## Bambusbar (6. März 2012)

Die Normandy wurde von der Allianz beschlagnahmt und ein wenig umgestaltet :>
Daher siehts da drin jetzt ein wenig anders aus.

Das Farmen war die Hölle.
Beim ersten  durchzocken noch alle Planeten abgegrast, beim zweiten Mal Bock mehr gehabt und einfach die .ini Datei bzw das Savegame angepasst.

Bzgl. der Squadmember - ahjoa, mal gucken.
Solange Wrex, Garrus, Liara und Ashley da ist, ist mir alles egal. (Und Joker natürlich ^^)
Also quasi die ME1 Crew, mehr brauch ich nich, alles andere sind Spielereien ;p


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Die Normandy wurde von der Allianz beschlagnahmt und ein wenig umgestaltet :>
> Daher siehts da drin jetzt ein wenig anders aus.
> 
> Das Farmen war die Hölle.
> Beim ersten  durchzocken noch alle Planeten abgegrast, beim zweiten Mal Bock mehr gehabt und einfach die .ini Datei bzw das Savegame angepasst.



Sag mal wie das geht mit der ini  Also das man "unendlich" viele Resourcen hat.



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Squadmember - ahjoa, mal gucken.
> Solange Wrex, Garrus, Liara und Ashley da ist, ist mir alles egal. (Und Joker natürlich ^^)
> Also quasi die ME1 Crew, mehr brauch ich nich, alles andere sind Spielereien ;p



Sehe ich auch so  Ausser Ashley die fand ich im 2 Teil so *******... ^^  
Wrex hatte ich ganz vergessen.. Der alte Hund


----------



## Bambusbar (6. März 2012)

Am besten nutzt du einfach "*Gibbed Savegame Edito*r"
Game laden, Resourcenwerte ändern, gut ist.
Das mit der ini is bissle kompliziert zu erklären ^^



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wrex hatte ich ganz vergessen.. Der alte Hund


 
Wie kann man den vergessen? 
Das is Wrex man, die coolste Socke überhaupt 


Die Gesichter aus ME2 wird man wohl auch sehen,  kommt halt drauf an, ob sie die Suicide-Mission überlebt haben.
Wann man die sieht, das is die natürlich die Frage.
Kasumi fand ich nämlich auch noch gut, ist mir eben entfallen :>

Der Protheaner sieht ja lustig aus, bin mal gespannt, was der kann.


----------



## DarthLAX (6. März 2012)

indeed - möchte meinen "apprentice" auch wieder haben (garrus ist ja irgendwie nen "schüler" von Sheppard...zumindest ist sheppard halt der Mentor von Garrus)

und wie du hast es angezockt?...bei mir geht nur die demo...kannst du mir ne PM-Schicken wie des geht?

umgestaltet?

der aufzug sieht mies aus, das coating ausseh (farbe der hülle) ist auch net so doll und ich weiß noch nicht mal, ob die bar und die quartiere noch vernünftig sind (IMHO hätte die allianz die finger von MEINEM schiff lassen sollen, denn ich habe es ja cerberus gestohlen bzw. einfach einbehalten als severance-pay  und damit gehört das schiff ja eigentlich MIR und nicht der doofen allianz (die meinen sheppard noch nicht mal zu würdigen weiß (ich sage nur udina und das council in teil 1...beschlagnahmung der normandy SR-1, dann die unterschlagung von allem was auf die reaper hindeutet, dann das nicht vorbereiten, obwohl einige der admiräle (hacket und anderson) dafür sind und noch das militärgericht, das sheppard anklagen möchte...sorry, aber die allianz könnte zur hölle fahren, wenn es nach mir ginge (aber das geht scheinbar nicht...zumindest fällt mir kein ende ein, in dem ich die allianz "for the greater good" opfern kann, genau wie das council, auf das ich mitlerweile auch sauer bin...nicht das ich zurück will zu teil 1 um sie verrecken zu lassen (dazu ist der SPECTRE-Status zu wichtig IMHO)...

mfg LAX
ps: auto-labern stört mich mich auch (das sieht man schon in der demo, als man mit major kirrahe spricht...
pps: der prothy ist soweit ich weiß nen biotik-charakter...zumindest habe ich das mal im BSN-Forum gelesen


----------



## alcapwn (6. März 2012)

komisch PEGI 18 und USK ab 16
wurde ME3 in Deutschland irgendwie zensiert, weiß da jemand etwas?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

Nein, PEGI 18 kommt daher, das es mal wieder Sex gibt. War doch schon bei ME2 so.

Ich könnte sowas von kotzen, alle Speicherstände weg, egal ob ME1 oder ME2 -.-


----------



## Bambusbar (6. März 2012)

Das mit den Speicherständen is schlecht :x
Ich weiß schon, warum ich bei meinen n Online-Backup gemacht habe 

Aber, für alle die ähnliche Probleme haben:

Home - Masseffectsaves.com
Mass Effect 2 - Masseffect2saves.com


----------



## Sperrfeuer (6. März 2012)

Danke 
Und sogar einen gefunden, der fast genauso wie mein Alter war, und ich dachte schon, ich darf jetzt erstmal wieder ME1/2 zocken -.-


----------



## Bambusbar (6. März 2012)

Falls du noch was an den SaveGames ändern willst -  lad dir "*Gibbed SaveGame Editor*".
Da kann man noch ein paar Dinge ändern - Entscheidungen, Sachen aus ME1, Klasse, etc pp.
Ziemlich praktisch ^^


----------



## DarthLAX (6. März 2012)

die frage ist immer noch, wo kriegt man die "vollversion" von dem editor her (ich habe nur eine aufgetrieben bisher wo vieles als "noch nicht implementiert" geflagged ist, was tierisch nervt, wenn man nen paar - kleine - dinge ändern möchte (ohne dafür dann das comic von bioware benutzen zu müssen, das ausserdem auch nur die wirklich wichtigen dinge ändern lässt ....z.B. kann man die conrad verner sache net ändern 

mfg LAX


----------



## DrSin (7. März 2012)

Wer will ein free M-90 Sniper-Rifle? 

Mass Effect 3 M-90 Indra Sniper Rifle Giveaway


----------



## alcapwn (7. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Das mit den Speicherständen is schlecht :x
> Ich weiß schon, warum ich bei meinen n Online-Backup gemacht habe
> 
> Aber, für alle die ähnliche Probleme haben:
> ...



Was genau funktioniert den mit den Savegames nicht?
Kann man die ME2-Saves nicht einfach improtieren?

Bin gerade noch dabei den 2ten Teil durchzuspielen ^^


----------



## DarthLAX (7. März 2012)

indeed 

auch wenn ich wohl bei meinem N7-Sniper-Rifle bleiben werde  (das ding macht mehr schaden und da ich auf headshot und tot gehe ist der schaden wichtig (das teil steckt sogar das einzelschuss sniperrifle aus ME2 in die tasche und das heißt was)...wobei ich vll auf missionen gegen die reaper wechseln werde (deren minions (und sie selbst nat.) sterben meist net an headshots und deshalb ist gleichmäßiger schaden wichtig IMHO) deshalb, danke 

ach ja, wer sich eine version über - scheiss - origin geholt hat, kann das teil zum datums-verifizieren austricksen indem er kurz bevor das teil seine zeitpunktsprüfung macht das ganze internet über einen US-Proxy laufen lässt  (d.h. origin "normal" starten, dann die prüfung starten und bevor man ok drückt das I-Net auf proxy umschalten und schon kann man schon "vor" zocken ...hab heute nacht schon ein bischen gespielt (nervig nur: ich kriege noch nicht alle pre-order-waffen und auch die rüstung (defender-panzer) hab ich noch nicht...naja ich wollte eh nur mal rein gucken - werde mein zeug dann heute nacht ab 0 uhr hoffentlich kriegen, sodass ich dann nochmal von vorn beginnen kann, was ich eh möchte (hab möchte nämlich vor jeder mission speichern, was ich vergessen habe und ich will vll doch die andere doktorin auf die normandy mitnehmen (bin am überlegen, auch wenn Chakwas IMHO irgendwie dazu gehört, wie Joker, Garus, Tali und Liara 

mfg LAX
ps: ich brauch nen kaffee (werde zu alt um durch die nacht zu zocken ^^ )
pps: mir ist noch was eingefallen was mich ärgert:

die haben gesagt das man seine waffen komplett frei wählen kann und nur die zahl der slots - und das was man mitnehmen möchte - entscheidet was man denn nun trägt, nur leider ist dem nicht so, vor allem, da ich nicht 2x verschiedene waffen der gleichen gattung nehmen kann (z.B. eben 2x sniperrifle oder so) vor allem, weil ich z.B. die MPs überhaupt net mag und auch die schweren pistolen gar net so meins sind (waren mal meine lieblingswaffen in ME....komisch, jetzt sind es sniper-rifles


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. März 2012)

alcapwn schrieb:


> Was genau funktioniert den mit den Savegames nicht?
> Kann man die ME2-Saves nicht einfach improtieren?
> 
> Bin gerade noch dabei den 2ten Teil durchzuspielen ^^


 Ging darum, das ich gar keine Speicherstände mehr hatte, weder ME1 noch ME2. 

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ne Absendebestätigung von Amazon bekommen? Oder schicken die das ernsthaft erst morgen los?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2012)

So Leute für alle die ME3 etwas hübscher haben wollen habe ich einen Tipp.

Man kann im Spiel das so genannte Ambient Occlusion Kurz AO nutzen. Macht das ganze wie ich finde ein Stück hübscher.
Alles was ihr braucht ist das Tool Inspector und eine Nvidia Karte.

Und so wird AO an geschalten:

1- Tool Laden (Download)
2- Starten
3- Auf die das Symbol neben den Treiber Klicken ( Die zwei Zahnräder)
4- Bei Profils nach Mass Effect 3 suche
5- Bei Ambient Occlusion compatibiliy "0x00000020" eintragen (Ohne " ") oder in der Liste nach Mass Effect suchen.
6- Ambient Occlusion setting die Stufe aus suchen (Tipp: Quality reicht aus) und bei Ambient Occlusion usage auf Enabled gehen
7- Das ganze einfach dann per Apply changes Speichern(oben Rechts).
(wie das ganze aus zu sehen hab könnt ihr im Bild 3 sehen )

So und so schaut das ganze dann am ende aus. Auf Bild ist es es ohne AO auf Bild mit und kann einen Deutlichen unterschied sehen.


----------



## DarthLAX (7. März 2012)

...hm finde es ohne (falls ich recht habe und das das erste bild ist) schöner (mit dem ganzen verschwimmen die klaren linien...und ich mag schon filmkörnung und diese "verschwimm" effekte wenn man sich bewegt, die bei manchen konsolen-ports standart sind nicht d.h. ich nehme es ohne 

aber: das sich wer gedanken dazu macht, finde ich toll 

mfg LAX
ps: vll gefällt es ja wem 
pps: hat jetzt schon jemand "ge-proxied"?


----------



## Legacyy (7. März 2012)

Das erste Bild ist MIT Ambient Occlusion, das zweite OHNE. Das sind ja "nur" Schatteneffekte und nichts anderes was dort verbessert wird.
Proxy haben schon viele benutzt, wie sollen denn sonst diese Bilder entstehen  sind ja nicht aus der demo...


----------



## Primer (7. März 2012)

Was sagt die Performance zum AO?

Ich weiß noch nicht so recht ob ichs mir jetzt schon holen soll, vor allem das offenbar fehlende Texturpack schmeckt mir da recht wenig. Da warte ich lieber noch etwas und hoffe das noch eines raus gehauen wird.


----------



## Legacyy (7. März 2012)

AO auf Max. Qualität frisst über 20fps bei mir. Bei Quality vlt. noch 6-7.


----------



## Primer (7. März 2012)

Als kostet es die normalen paar Frames, bei nicht zu allzu übertrieben Settings, thx for Info.


----------



## Bambusbar (7. März 2012)

Mal gucken morgen, ob Me3 auch mit dem FXAA Injector funzt, bzw. umgekehrt und ob man da noch was rausholen kann :>
Aber jau, thx für die Info


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (7. März 2012)

primerp12 schrieb:


> Was sagt die Performance zum AO?
> 
> Ich weiß noch nicht so recht ob ichs mir jetzt schon holen soll, vor allem das offenbar fehlende Texturpack schmeckt mir da recht wenig. Da warte ich lieber noch etwas und hoffe das noch eines raus gehauen wird.


 
Ich spiele ME3 auf 2100x1314@1680x1050 | 1xAA+FXAA/16xHQ-AF | AO-Quality | Rest Max und muss sagen habe noch 40 bis 50 Bilder Pro Sek.


----------



## blaidd (7. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand ne Absendebestätigung von Amazon bekommen? Oder schicken die das ernsthaft erst morgen los?


 
Bei mir steht: versandt. Lieferung vorr. 8. März.

Will ich auch hoffen!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. März 2012)

blaidd schrieb:


> Will ich auch hoffen!


 
Ich auch...
Nur ich finde es kritisch, dass die es erst heute losschicken!


----------



## zuppi (8. März 2012)

sgssaa + dudeFXAA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## A3000T (8. März 2012)

Juhu, nach nur 7 Stunden Krampf mit Origin und Mozilla und der schlussendlichen Erlösung in Forma des Internet Explorers installiert das Mistviech nun endlich. Man kann einem aber auch wirklich den Spaß an der Sache versauen...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. März 2012)

SGSSAA will bei mir nicht nur bei 720p anders nicht daher muss ich DS nutzen -.-"


----------



## Rizzard (8. März 2012)

Sollte man am Anfang nicht gefragt werden, ob man Rollenspiel, Action oder Story haben will?


----------



## LtBill (8. März 2012)

Doch, wird gleich bei der Erstellung des Charakters gefragt!


----------



## Rizzard (8. März 2012)

LtBill schrieb:


> Doch, wird gleich bei der Erstellung des Charakters gefragt!


 
Wird das auch gefragt, wenn man den Charakter importiert?
Wenn ja, werd ich heut Abend eben nochmal von Anfang testen, da ich es nirgends eingestellt hab.


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2012)

Wenn nicht dann kann mans im Optionsmenü auch umstellen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. März 2012)

oooh mannnnnn ich muss arbeiten  Und meine Collectors Edition kommt heute -.-


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> oooh mannnnnn ich muss arbeiten  Und meine Collectors Edition kommt heute -.-


 
Hättest sie an mich senden können ich bin zuhause


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. März 2012)

Niemals   Das dumme ist ich muss ME2 vorher noch durchzocken  aber das sollte ich übers We schaffen, so lange kann ich die collectors edition bestauenen ^^


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Niemals   Das dumme ist ich muss ME2 vorher noch durchzocken  aber das sollte ich übers We schaffen, so lange kann ich die collectors edition bestauenen ^^


 
Wenn du ordentlich suchtest ja. Ich hab ME2 noch immer nicht durch und bin grad bei 29 Stunden


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn du ordentlich suchtest ja. Ich hab ME2 noch immer nicht durch und bin grad bei 29 Stunden



Aber dann mit DLCs oder?


----------



## zuppi (8. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wird das auch gefragt, wenn man den Charakter importiert?
> Wenn ja, werd ich heut Abend eben nochmal von Anfang testen, da ich es nirgends eingestellt hab.


 
 wird alles importiert, auch dein eingestelltes "Gesicht" aus Teil 2 und die stats, bin da schon mit Level 30 eingestiegen..wird auch alles angeben was man und wie erledigt hat und mit wem man alles in der Kiste war  ...die haben wohl klammheimlich ein update nachgeschoben. mal bissel größer  inGame AA muß aus sein sonst blurt das. Bild: unbenanntgfvu8.jpg - abload.de http://www.abload.de/img/screenshot2149hovuy.png


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. März 2012)

Ja die meisten Gespräche kenne ich eh auswendig, die überspringe ich dann  Also durch rushen", aber einige momente genieße ich dennoch  Jetzt muss ich alles so schaukeln das Jack und Zaeed sterben 

Wenn sie nicht loyal sind sterben sie am ende so oder so, oder?


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Aber dann mit DLCs oder?


 
Wat für DLC´s?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. März 2012)

Die DLC´s hat man innerhalb von paar Stunden durch. Der einzig richtig geile ist Shadow Broker. Kasumi Goto ist auch nicht allzu schlecht aber naja ^^


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Die DLC´s hat man innerhalb von paar Stunden durch. Der einzig richtig geile ist Shadow Broker. Kasumi Goto ist auch nicht allzu schlecht aber naja ^^


 
Hmm die muss es wohl auf der PS3 gratis dazu gegeben haben. Nur Zaeed hab ich nicht und halt die ganzen Rüssis die man kaufen kann.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hmm die muss es wohl auf der PS3 gratis dazu gegeben haben. Nur Zaeed hab ich nicht und halt die ganzen Rüssis die man kaufen kann.


 
Shadow Broker und Kasumi gratis auf der PS3?!?!?! Glaub ich nicht


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Shadow Broker und Kasumi gratis auf der PS3?!?!?! Glaub ich nicht


 
Nix gekauft, kein Code eingelöst oder sonstiges. Hab das Game ja nur ausgeliehen bekommen. Den Code hatte der Besitzer schon eingelöst und er hat dafür den Söldner bekommen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. März 2012)

Ja der Söldner (Zaeed) ist ja auch ein gratis DLC. Aber Shadow Broker und Kasumi sind kostenpflichtig


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ja der Söldner (Zaeed) ist ja auch ein gratis DLC. Aber Shadow Broker und Kasumi sind kostenpflichtig


 
Naja wenn man das Game nicht neu Kauft oder zu lange wartet (Der Code lief Anfang des Jahres ab ) Dann muss man für den Söldner zahlen :/

Hab nie auch nur einen Cent in ME2 investiert. Hab aber beides. Entweder müssen di DLC´s auf der PS3 gratis sein oder ich hab einfach nur Glück oO


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. März 2012)

Würden die Figuren von ME3, welche man kaufen kann, nicht so verdammt schlecht aussehen (Bis auf Legion, wo man auch nicht viel verkehrt machen kann und Grunt), würde ich sogar 1-2 ddavon kaufen


----------



## erlandsen (8. März 2012)

Wisst ihr ob Downsampling funktioniert. Gibts eigentlich schon ein Profil beim Nvidia Inspector und funktioniert es darüber AA oder SGSAA zu erzwingen?
Bin grad an meinem Laptop und komme erst nächste Woche nach Hause an meine Kiste


----------



## RyzA (8. März 2012)

Ich warte noch aufs Spiel. Hatte nicht vorbestellt. Vielleicht isses Samstag da.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. März 2012)

Robonator schrieb:
			
		

> Wat für DLC´s?



Shadow Broker, Overlord, Firewalker etc. Sonst kann ich mir deine lange Spielzeit nicht erklären.
Selbst mit Nebenmissionen war ich nach Ca 28 Stunden durch.


----------



## Bambusbar (8. März 2012)

Naja, je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad  ist man halt schneller durch .. oder nicht.
Insanity is scho nich so einfach


----------



## Robonator (8. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Shadow Broker, Overlord, Firewalker etc. Sonst kann ich mir deine lange Spielzeit nicht erklären.
> Selbst mit Nebenmissionen war ich nach Ca 28 Stunden durch.


 
Mache beinahe sämtliche Nebenmissionen. Hab halt wie auch immer Shadow Broker & Kasumi obwohl ich nix gezahlt habe.   Will das am Ende alle überleben ^^


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:


> Wisst ihr ob Downsampling funktioniert. Gibts eigentlich schon ein Profil beim Nvidia Inspector und funktioniert es darüber AA oder SGSAA zu erzwingen?
> Bin grad an meinem Laptop und komme erst nächste Woche nach Hause an meine Kiste


 SGSSAA funktioniert noch nicht, egal welche Bits man setzt. DS über den Treiber funktioniert tadellos.

Tante Edith:
Der FXAA injector läuft auch mit ME3 -> http://www.abload.de/img/output1zc7a.png (leider zu groß fürs einbinden)
Ernsthaft ausm HWLUXX bastelt da grad was zusammen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2012)

Jetzt liegt die CE vor mir und ich bin relativ enttäuscht...
Das Steelbook fühlt sich nach Plastik an (Nur an den Innenkanten kann man das Metall erkennen), und die Extras wie das Artbook und der Comic sind im Postkartenformat.
Wenn man bedenkt, was CD-Project Red bei der "Normalen" Version von TW2 vor fast einem Jahr dazu getan hat, ist das lächerlich. (Gut das war auch außergewöhnlich, aber sowas legt die Latte halt hoch)
Da ich keine Lust habe das zurückzuschicken werd ich es trotzdem behalten!
Naja, das war meine erste und letzte CE von EA.


----------



## Rizzard (8. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Shadow Broker, Overlord, Firewalker etc. Sonst kann ich mir deine lange Spielzeit nicht erklären.
> Selbst mit Nebenmissionen war ich nach Ca 28 Stunden durch.


 
Also ich hab ME2 damals ohne DLCs gezockt (dafür aber mit allen Nebenmissionen), und habe wenn mich nicht alles täuscht etwa 35h +- gebraucht. 
Die Rohstoff-Suche verballert ja auch ordentlich Zeit.


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2012)

Benutzt ME3 jetzt eigentlich DX9 oder DX10? DX9 wäre blöd, dann kann ich kein FXAA über den Inspector nutzen 

von EA hatte ich auch mal ne CE geordert... ging sofort wieder zurück


----------



## Rizzard (8. März 2012)

Wird sicherlich DX9 sein.


----------



## Bonham (8. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe zwar meine Kopie des Spiels noch nicht ein mal erhalten, aber es gibt schon das erste Problem, und zwar mit der Amazon Vorbestellpreisgarantie. 
ich habe das Spiel (N7 Collectors Edition) anfang Juli 2011 vorbestellt. Zwischenzeitlich war der Preis auf rund 63€ gefallen.
Jetzt schau ich heute auf mein Konto, da haben mir die Typen den vollen Preis abgezogen.
Darauf hin hab ich erstmal dort angerufen, aber es kam nur eine Mail zurück, in der es hieß, dass es nur ein kurzfristig fehlerhafter Preis ist, und daher mir der volle Preis berechnet wurde.

Hat irgend wer von euch das gleiche Problem, denn ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es ein Einzelfall ist?!

Ansonsten freu ich mich auf das Spiel wie ein frisch paniertes Schnitzel! 
Ich sag nur: Game of the fu..ing Century!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2012)

Ist deine Kopie denn schon unterwegs?


----------



## Bonham (8. März 2012)

jap, und laut Packetverfolgung von DHL auch schon angekommen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (8. März 2012)

Das nächste Problem bei mir:
ME3 funktioniert nicht!
Wie kann man bitte so unfähig sein, das Spiel von der Demo zum Release hin schlechter zu machen?


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2012)

Wie funktionier nicht?
Probier man den Fix hier: Alexander Blade : Various : Mass Effect 3 crash fix


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. März 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> SGSSAA funktioniert noch nicht, egal welche Bits man setzt. DS über den Treiber funktioniert tadellos.
> 
> Tante Edith:
> Der FXAA injector läuft auch mit ME3 -> http://www.abload.de/img/output1zc7a.png (leider zu groß fürs einbinden)
> Ernsthaft ausm HWLUXX bastelt da grad was zusammen


 
SGSSAA geht schon teste mal 720p !

Und diese FXAA mod finde ich net so geil !

Schaut das spiele aus als würde Dx10 oder 11 nutzen xD


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2012)

Ich will aber mit 1920x1200 SGSSAA nutzen und nicht "nur 720p :p

Hmm auf dem Bildschirm auf der Arbeit hat das irgendwie besser ausgesehen  hier zuhause find ich das viel zu übersättigt....

Nein tut es auf keinen fall xDD


----------



## Betschi (8. März 2012)

Wie kann man eig Savegames aus ME2 importieren? Müssen die in einen speziellen Ordner?


----------



## DeltaUnit (8. März 2012)

Das Gesicht das man in ME1 hatte wird ja in ME3 nicht übernommen, und das Gesicht aus ME2 auch nicht oder ?


----------



## Bambusbar (8. März 2012)

CrimsoN kannst du mir mal sagen, warum meine Inspector-Einstellungsmöglichkeiten so von deinen unterscheiden?
Hab die selbe Version und die selben Treiben druff :x


----------



## batmaan (8. März 2012)

wtf, metacritic bewertungen von usern liegt bei 3.2


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2012)

Bei Metacritics läuft ne Hetzaktion von 4chan gegen ME3/EA allgemein. Les dir doch mal ein paar durch, machen alle sehr viel sinn


----------



## seventyseven (8. März 2012)

Kann mir einer mal sagen wie man Waffen wegstecken kann bei ME2 ging das ja immerhin


----------



## erlandsen (8. März 2012)

Danke für die Antwort. Mit Downsampling sind die ärgsten Kantenprobleme bei ME behoben oder?
Kann es grad nicht ausprobieren 
Ambient occlusion kann ich mit dem inspector "erzwingen" oder? hast du es schon ausprobiert legacy?




Legacyy schrieb:


> SGSSAA funktioniert noch nicht, egal welche Bits man setzt. DS über den Treiber funktioniert tadellos.
> 
> Tante Edith:
> Der FXAA injector läuft auch mit ME3 -> http://www.abload.de/img/output1zc7a.png (leider zu groß fürs einbinden)
> Ernsthaft ausm HWLUXX bastelt da grad was zusammen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. März 2012)

[Frust-Post der niemand sonst interessieren wird]

Meine N7  Edition wurde von Amazon heute leider nicht geliefert, was wohl an den  Vollspaten von Hermes liegen dürfte (Ich hasse diesen Laden -.-), was  mir jetzt ziemlich effektiv den Abend ruiniert ... ich wünsche allen die  es schon haben viel Spass mit dem Spiel, bei mir wirds frühestens  morgen was ..... mann, 8 Monate im Vorraus bestellt, und dann keine  pünktliche Lieferung, es ist fast schon wieder komisch ... :-/

[/Frust-Post der niemand sonst interessieren wird]


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. März 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal sagen wie man Waffen wegstecken kann bei ME2 ging das ja immerhin


 
Tja jetzt kann man es nicht mehr. Frag jemanden bei Bioware was sie da geritten hat ^^



batmaan schrieb:


> wtf, metacritic bewertungen von usern liegt bei 3.2



Na da sind sie ja schon besser geworden, gestern warens noch 2,6 

Und wie man sieht, sind auch sehr viele Bewertungen von enttäuschten Fans von ME1 dabei, für die (wie für mich) Teil 2 schon ein Rückschritt war. Man kann also nicht generell behaupten, dass hier sinnlos gebasht wird um EA zu schaden. Hier ein Beispiel:


> I stood by and okay-ed Mass Effect 2 for a while, despite how pointless the story was to the big picture. I also stood by as Bioware repeatedly showed their incompetence in the gaming industry as they ruined Dragon Age and SW:TOR. After all, Mass Effect had not truly been ruined. Well the day has come where Mass Effect has officially died. There are many reasons Mass Effect 3 has insulted those who love video games and anyone with a shred of dignity. One of them is the Day-1 DLC of the Prothean. Who in their right mind would think adding this was a good idea? I'll overlook the fact the Protheans are supposed to be a mythical race that had been extinct for 50,000 years and the rest died out.. What is completely terrible is that they say it is for the hardcore fans and yet they force them to pay more for it. It is terrible business. Protheans are an extremely important bit of Mass Effect lore and Bioware has the nerve to charge $10 for it. It is not about the money, it is about the fact that this content was completed BEFORE release and yet the fans are expected to pay extra. Another reason Mass Effect 3 was ruined was to try to appeal to casual audiences. Anyone who implies that the best time to jump into a series is the THIRD installment is a complete and utter moron. This game is a slap in the face to those who have been there since day 1. The multiplayer aspect was also unnecessary for such a game that most definitely wasted precious development time for something far more useful. Overall writing took a huge blow and overall weighed down the game. I've never seen anything so shoehorned as the romances in this game. In a pitiful attempt to be "politcally correct" or "progressive," Bioware decided to include homosexual romances. Homosexuality is all fine and dandy, but not when 2 games are suddenly thrown out the window just so a niche of fans can feel like special snowflakes. This is another example of wasted development time. Mass Effect is first and foremost a Third Person shooter/RPG, not a dating simulator. Overall, Mass Effect 3 is the unfortunate death of a universe that was full of potential. Mass Effect 2 was the beginning and though Bioware had the chance to save themselves, they decided not to. Personally, I will never purchase another Bioware game because I would like to keep what dignity I have left from ever having trusted them after Mass Effect 2


----------



## erlandsen (8. März 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Kann mir einer mal sagen wie man Waffen wegstecken kann bei ME2 ging das ja immerhin


 
Gibts bei ME3 glaube ich nicht


----------



## Legacyy (8. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Mit Downsampling sind die ärgsten Kantenprobleme bei ME behoben oder?
> Kann es grad nicht ausprobieren
> Ambient occlusion kann ich mit dem inspector "erzwingen" oder? hast du es schon ausprobiert legacy?


 Naja, die Kanten sind nicht wirklich weg, sondern nur weniger sichtbar... keine Ahnung warum das so schlecht umgesetzt wird. 
Das AO kann man erzwingen und sieht echt gut aus. Bei Quality zieht es kaum performance und ich seh keinen unterschied zu high quality.

@seventyseven
die Waffe kann man nicht gehtstecken, hab grad alle tasten durchprobiert


----------



## erlandsen (8. März 2012)

hmm...ok.geht normales aa wenigstens?


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (8. März 2012)

@*M4xw0lf*: Joa, hab mir auch schon einige der negativen Berichte durchgelesen auf Metacritic, und irgendwie bestätigt sich das, was ich schon seit einiger Zeit befürchte: EA macht Bioware kaputt. Es hat sich bereits beim übereilt entwickelten Dragon Age 2 gezeigt, und ich befürchte, es setzt sich in Mass Effect 3 nunmehr auch fort: Casualisierung, Fokus auf Action, "keine Quest darf länger als eine Stunde dauern" .... und von dem, was ich so gelesen habe gibts etliche Logiklücken in Teil 3. Ausserdem dürfte sich der extrem leicht zu durchschauenede Spielaufbau sowie das schwache Writing aus Teil 2 fortsetzen (abseits vom Background der Charaktere ist das nämlich arg schwach). Oh, Bioware .... :-/



Wäre nur schön, wenn ich mir mal selber ein Bild machen könnte (mein Spiel kommt wohl erst morgen -.-), aber wenn die Vollversion in die selbe Richtung geht wie die Demo es angedeutet hat, wirds so enttäuschend wie befürchtet.



Ich hab aber auch keine Idee, warum das Spiel von der "Fach"Presse so hohe Bewertungen bekommen kann, wenn es so viel am Spiel zu kritisieren gibt ....


----------



## Bambusbar (8. März 2012)

Warum kommt es mir so  vor, als ob die in dem Game Cel-Shading benutzt haben? Oo


----------



## Olstyle (8. März 2012)

Schief gelaufenes AntiAliasing?


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. März 2012)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> @*M4xw0lf*: Joa, hab mir auch schon einige der negativen Berichte durchgelesen auf Metacritic, und irgendwie bestätigt sich das, was ich schon seit einiger Zeit befürchte: EA macht Bioware kaputt. Es hat sich bereits beim übereilt entwickelten Dragon Age 2 gezeigt, und ich befürchte, es setzt sich in Mass Effect 3 nunmehr auch fort: Casualisierung, Fokus auf Action, "keine Quest darf länger als eine Stunde dauern" .... und von dem, was ich so gelesen habe gibts etliche Logiklücken in Teil 3. Ausserdem dürfte sich der extrem leicht zu durchschauenede Spielaufbau sowie das schwache Writing aus Teil 2 fortsetzen (abseits vom Background der Charaktere ist das nämlich arg schwach). Oh, Bioware .... :-/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ja, es klingt wirklich so als hätten sie alles was mich an Teil zwei geärgert hat noch gewaltig ausgebaut. Deswegen bringe ich es nicht über mich, den Vollpreis für ein Spiel zu zahlen das mich höchstwahrscheinlich unglaublich ärgern und frustrieren wird... Wenns reduziert wird muss ich es mir halt doch antun.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort. Mit Downsampling sind die ärgsten Kantenprobleme bei ME behoben oder?
> Kann es grad nicht ausprobieren
> Ambient occlusion kann ich mit dem inspector "erzwingen" oder? hast du es schon ausprobiert legacy?


 

Also Ja DS ist bis (bei _*mir*_) das beste was ich gefunden habe! 
Und ja man kann AO erzwingen! Habe ein paar seite weiter vorne einen Test geschrieben.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ffect-3-update-17-02-12-a-20.html#post4022706



Bambusbar schrieb:


> CrimsoN kannst du mir mal sagen, warum meine  Inspector-Einstellungsmöglichkeiten so von deinen unterscheiden?
> Hab die selbe Version und die selben Treiben druff :x


 
Lade mal ein Bild bitte hoch.


----------



## BartholomO (8. März 2012)

Und was sagt ihr bisher zu dem Game? Will Meinung hören, weil ich mir selber noch unschlüssig bin es mir zu holen oder nicht.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (8. März 2012)

Es ist eine ME wie es leibt und Lebt...und stellen weiße auch Leidet besonders was die Technik an geht. Aber wenn dir ein Bild machen willst 4players.de mach immer einen VideoFazit
http://www.4players.de/4players.php...le/20943/86572/Mass_Effect_3/Video-Fazit.html


----------



## Schnupfer1 (8. März 2012)

Habs heute nun bekommen und wollte Es in über TriDef 3D Zocken.
Ging natürlich nicht. Kam immer (Ungültige Lizenz Grund 0x0006)
Die Demo Ging ohne Probleme!!
Nach 3 Stunden hatte ich die Schnauze Voll und hab mir nen Crack runter geladen.
Jetzt kann ich mein gekauftes Spiel endlich in 3D und ohne Origin Zocken!
Schande über Euch EA und Origin. Zum Glück gibts noch ein paar Pfiffige Cracker da Draußen.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (8. März 2012)

BartholomO schrieb:
			
		

> Und was sagt ihr bisher zu dem Game? Will Meinung hören, weil ich mir selber noch unschlüssig bin es mir zu holen oder nicht.



Bin noch nicht durch. Bisher finde ich es verdammt geil, alleine die Gespräche mit dem Protheaner sind verdammt cool. Allerdings bin ich auch noch nicht so weit, die enttäuschung kommt evtl noch.


----------



## Bambusbar (9. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Lade mal ein Bild bitte hoch.



As you wish .... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Olstyle:
K a ..es sieht nur manchmal echt komisch aus .. eben wie Cel-Shading .. hmpf ..mal bissle mit Inspector/Injector rumspielen oder so


*€dith sagt:*
Ha, beste Änderung überhaupt - Shepard kann tanzen!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. März 2012)

WTF 

Klick mal unten Rechts auf die Blaue Schrift und führe das mal aus.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. März 2012)

Shepard konnte doch auch schon im 2ten Teil "tanzen"  Wenn man es so nennen kann


----------



## Robonator (9. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Es ist eine ME wie es leibt und Lebt...und stellen weiße auch Leidet besonders was die Technik an geht. Aber wenn dir ein Bild machen willst 4players.de mach immer einen VideoFazit
> Mass Effect 3 Video: "Video-Fazit" | Aktuelle Videos und Trailer bei 4players.de: Demos, Patches, Videos und Trailer für PC, Playstation 2, XBox, Gamecube, Sony PSP, Nintendo DS und Nokia NGage


 
So in etwa kann ich dem Fazit zustimmen. Besonders das das Game leider mit jeden weiteren Teil schlechter wurde :/ 


> Nach 3 Stunden hatte ich die Schnauze Voll und hab mir nen Crack runter geladen.
> Jetzt kann ich mein gekauftes Spiel endlich in 3D und ohne Origin Zocken!
> Schande über Euch EA und Origin. Zum Glück gibts noch ein paar Pfiffige Cracker da Draußen.






> Und was sagt ihr bisher zu dem Game? Will Meinung hören, weil ich mir selber noch unschlüssig bin es mir zu holen oder nicht.


Es ist okay. Das wars aber auch. Die Vorgänger waren um Längen besser.  Ich werd mich nun trotzdem dazu zwingen es durchzuspielen da ich das Ende der Story wissen will :/


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (9. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOXR_0wO6GA

Wäre mal geil wenn der Moshen könnte xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Bin noch nicht durch. Bisher finde ich es verdammt geil, alleine die Gespräche mit dem Protheaner sind verdammt cool. Allerdings bin ich auch noch nicht so weit, die enttäuschung kommt evtl noch.


 
Muahaha. Die Käufer der Standard 50€-Version kommen leider nicht in den Genuss der coolen Gespräche mit dem Protheaner. Dieser Launch-DLC... ich kann mich echt nicht genug drüber aufregen


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2012)

Schnupfer1 schrieb:


> Habs heute nun bekommen und wollte Es in über TriDef 3D Zocken.
> Ging natürlich nicht. Kam immer (Ungültige Lizenz Grund 0x0006)
> Die Demo Ging ohne Probleme!!
> Nach 3 Stunden hatte ich die Schnauze Voll und hab mir nen Crack runter geladen.
> ...


 
3D geht doch ganz einfach über AMD/Nvidia, warum dann TriDef?
Origin brauch man nicht um es zu zocken, hab es längst wieder deinstalliert. Und nen Crack brauch man nur wenns illegal beschafft wurde 

Der tanzende Shepard ist ja mal geil


----------



## Bambusbar (9. März 2012)

@CrimsoN: Funzt nu, danke.
Musst einfach mal neu entpacken ^^

@Legaccy:
Hast du ne FXAA Injector Konfig die mal nicht kacke aussieht?
Die ballern da irgendwie alle viel zu viel zu viel Farbsättigung rein .. bäh :x

Wo find ich die von Ernsthaft? ^^


----------



## JC88 (9. März 2012)

Also ich muss auch sagen das mich ME3 ziemlich enttäuscht.

Im ersten Moment war ich ziemlich geschockt was den Sound angeht. Man rennt durch die Welt, z.B. als erstes auf der Erde und es gibt kaum Nebengeräusche...hab mich gefühlt wie in ner Gummizelle.

Dachte zuerst das liegt an irgendwelchen Optionen, aber da gibts ja so gut wie nix zum Einstellen...An meiner Soundkarte oder den Lautsprechern kann es auch nicht liegen, alles andere geht wunderbar.

Danach sind mir leider auch einige Story"Schwächeleien" aufgefallen...der Charakter von Shepard ist doch arg unterschiedlich zu ME2. Egal welche Antworten man auswählt, er ist doch insgesamt ziemlich verweichlicht

Leider kein so schönes flair mehr wie bei ME2


----------



## Legacyy (9. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> @Legaccy:
> Hast du ne FXAA Injector Konfig die mal nicht kacke aussieht?
> Die ballern da irgendwie alle viel zu viel zu viel Farbsättigung rein .. bäh :x
> 
> Wo find ich die von Ernsthaft? ^^


 Die von Ersthaft ist noch in bearbeitung. Hab mir mal den originalen FXAA Injector mit GUI hier runtergeladen. Da probier ich grad n bissi mit rum.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. März 2012)

Ach Gott, das Spiel mag zwar schlechter sein, aber die Entscheidungen und Verluste...


Spoiler



Tali, Mordin, die gesamte Quarianische Flotte, Legion


----------



## 23tom23 (9. März 2012)

Würdet ihr sagen, dass man mit ME3 problemlos einsteigen kann, ohne die ersten beiden Teile gespielt zu haben?


----------



## ChaoZ (9. März 2012)

Tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und spiele die beiden vorherigen. Man blickt eventuell auch ohne Vorkenntnisse irgendwie durch, aber man versteht nicht wie es zu der Situation, den Verlusten und den Entscheidungen im Vorgänger kam.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. März 2012)

23tom23 schrieb:
			
		

> Würdet ihr sagen, dass man mit ME3 problemlos einsteigen kann, ohne die ersten beiden Teile gespielt zu haben?



Wäre das so ziemlich dümmste was man machen kann...wo ist da auch der Sinn ne Trilogie vom letzten Teil anzufangen?
Is wie, wenn man bei Star Wars direkt mit Episode 6 einsteigt.


----------



## 23tom23 (9. März 2012)

Ok, aber hätte ja sein können, ich mein bei TES oder so kann man ja auch einfach so einsteigen... 
Dann werd ich wohl bei Teil 1 anfangen


----------



## erlandsen (9. März 2012)

Hat jemand Mass effect 2 grad installiert?
Ich hab's momentan grad nicht, sondern nur meine savegames, aber das scheiß Gesicht von "meinem" Shepard wird in ME III nicht erkannt...
Ich würd der Person dann das Savegame schicken bzw. habs auf rs hochgeladen , damit er/sie es für mich bitte auslesen kann 
Den Code im ME II bräuchte ich bitte  (Der auf dem Bild im gamestar-Artikel)
Also sprich ihr importiert mein ME I Shepard in ME II und schreibt euch den Code auf.
Mehr als meinen Dank kann ich leider nicht anbieten, aber danke schonmal für die Mühe, falls mir jemand helfen will^^
=> https://rapidshare.com/files/461552831/Mass_Effect_2.rar


Spiele-Special: Mass Effect 3: Savegame-FAQ - So funktioniert der Spielstand-Import bei GameStar.de


----------



## perforierer (9. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Wäre das so ziemlich dümmste was man machen kann...wo ist da auch der Sinn ne Trilogie vom letzten Teil anzufangen?
> Is wie, wenn man bei Star Wars direkt mit Episode 6 einsteigt.



Naja, die Älteren von uns sind ja auch mit Episode 4 eingestiegen. Vergleich hinkt insofern auf zwei Füßen...^^
Dass es naturgemäß besser ist, wenn man Teil 1 und 2 vorher gespielt hat, trifft aber dennoch zu.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (9. März 2012)

perforierer schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, die Älteren von uns sind ja auch mit Episode 4 eingestiegen. Vergleich hinkt insofern auf zwei Füßen...^^
> Dass es naturgemäß besser ist, wenn man Teil 1 und 2 vorher gespielt hat, trifft aber dennoch zu.



Naja, ich hab auch mit dem richtigem () 1, also dem heutigem 4. angefangen 
Den Prolog brauchst du ja zum Verständnis nicht, aber bei ME...ich würde mich glaube ich ziemlich verloren fühlen, wenn ich Teil 1/2 nicht gespielt hätte.

Bin jetzt vermutlich beim letzten Kampf und bisher bin ich eigentlich kaum enttäuscht. Lediglich die geringe anzahl an Nebenmissionen ist unschön.

Hat es eig schon jemand hier durch und kann sagen, ob man danach noch weiter spielen kann, oder ob das so ein Fallout Ende wird?


----------



## perforierer (9. März 2012)

Ich reds mir nur schön, weil ich 1 und 2 nicht gespielt habe, aber heute mit dem 3er anfangen werde. Story der ersten beiden Teile kenne ich aus Vids...soweit man das dort nachvollziehen kann. Nicht ideal, aber ich hab nicht die zeit, alle durchzuspielen. Man muss Prios setzen...


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2012)

Dann kann ich dir nach allem was man so liest(ich kenne den 3ten bis jetzt nur aus der Demo) nur empfehlen Teil 1 zu spielen und den Rest auf zu schieben.
Oder um es mit 4Players.de zu sagen:


> Unterhaltsam, actionreich, ernüchternd - das ist der konsequente Abschluss einer Saga, deren Qualität mit jedem Teil sank


----------



## perforierer (9. März 2012)

Auf 4Players gebe ich gar nix, ich halte das für ne typische "meine persönliche Erwartung wurde nicht erfüllt" Kritik dort, verbunden mit ner zwanghaften "wir schwimmen gegen den Strom" Einstellung.

Ich hab damals Videos zum ersten Teil gesehen und Tests gelesen, dachte: Story gut, gameplay wohl nicht meins. Die zum 2. Teil haben mir schon besser gefallen und die zum dritten gefallen mir nun am besten. Die Demo fand ich auch schön. Ich sehe das Spiel nicht als Rollenspiel, sondern als Shooter plus, also als Shooter mit guter Story und zusätzlichen Elementen. Bin kein waschechter Rollenspieler, deshalb suche ich das gar nicht.

Sicher ist die Spieltiefe noch höher, wenn man die ersten beiden Teile gespielt hat, aber das Risiko gehe ich ein...


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. März 2012)

perforierer schrieb:


> Auf 4Players gebe ich gar nix, ich halte das für ne typische "meine persönliche Erwartung wurde nicht verfüllt" Kritik dort, verbunden mit ner zwanghaften "wir schwimmen gegen den Strom" Einstellung.
> 
> Ich hab damals Videos zum ersten Teil gesehen und Tests gelesen, dachte: Story gut, gameplay wohl nicht meins. Die zum 2. Teil haben mir schon besser gefallen und die zum dritten gefallen mir nun am besten. Die Demo fand ich auch schön. Ich sehe das Spiel nicht als Rollenspiel, sondern als Shooter plus, also als Shooter mit guter Story und zusätzlichen Elementen. *Bin kein waschechter Rollenspieler, deshalb suche ich das gar nicht.*
> 
> Sicher ist die Spieltiefe noch höher, wenn man die ersten beiden Teile gespielt hat, aber das Risiko gehe ich ein...



Tja siehste, und Bioware als DAS Studio für ROLLENSPIELE hat damit einfach seine treusten Anhänger in die empfindlichen Teile getreten. Deswegen ist eine "meine Erwartungen wurden nicht erfüllt"-Kritik auch nicht sehr verwunderlich, wenn man nicht Leute fragt die sonst CoD und andere "hochwertige" Erzeugnisse daddeln.


----------



## perforierer (9. März 2012)

ME1 ist aber auch nach Auskunft nahezu aller Leute die ich kenne kein reinrassiges Rollenspiel. Und die ME Reihe will das ja wohl auch nicht sein.

Ich verstehe total, dass man enttäuscht ist, wenn ne Spielereihe sich anders entwickelt als man es gerne hätte. Aber man kann ein Spiel m.E. nur danach bewerten, wie es das präsentiert, was es auch präsentieren will. Du kannst ja auch Diablo 3 nicht vorwerfen, dass es kein klassisches Rollenspiel ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. März 2012)

perforierer schrieb:


> ME1 ist aber auch nach Auskunft nahezu aller Leute die ich kenne kein reinrassiges Rollenspiel. Und die ME Reihe will das ja wohl auch nicht sein.
> 
> Ich verstehe total, dass man enttäuscht ist, wenn ne Spielereihe sich anders entwickelt als man es gerne hätte. Aber man kann ein Spiel m.E. nur danach bewerten, wie es das präsentiert, was es auch präsentieren will. Du kannst ja auch Diablo 3 nicht vorwerfen, dass es kein klassisches Rollenspiel ist.


 
Nee ich hab ja auch ME1 geliebt und als das genommen was es war, ein Rollenspiel-Shooter-Mix - aber dann gehen sie ab Teil 2 her und machen das Gameplay kaputt.


----------



## Olstyle (9. März 2012)

Mass Effect 1 ist ein Rollenspiel mit Schusswaffen. Wie z.B. Vampire: TM: Bloodlines oder Fallout 3 auch. Was war denn daran kein RPG?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (9. März 2012)

Mittlerweile hab ich mir ein Black Widow leisten können!
Schon cool jede Cerberus-Einheit mit einem Kopfschuss erledigen zu können.


----------



## tripod (9. März 2012)

wer lust und laune auf das "indra sniper rifle" hat... 

das ganze funktioniert gratis: auf der alienware-seite registrieren, key anfordern, key im origin eingeben, fertig

Mass Effect - das Science-Fiction Rollenspiel von Bioware - *Update* Alienware-Givaway: Mass Effect 3 M-90 Indra Sniper Rifle

gestern abend waren noch über 9400 key's verfügbar, gerade eben sind es noch 8278.
je bekannter der link wird werden es dementsprechend schnell weniger.


----------



## Jens23 (9. März 2012)

Mass effect 3 ende läst weiter (achtung Spoiler) Legenden von Commander Schepper Offen??!!


----------



## DrSin (9. März 2012)

tripod schrieb:


> wer lust und laune auf das "indra sniper rifle" hat...
> 
> das ganze funktioniert gratis: auf der alienware-seite registrieren, key anfordern, key im origin eingeben, fertig
> 
> ...


 
*Hust*.....

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...pdate-17-02-12-a-post4021550.html#post4021550


----------



## erlandsen (9. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:


> Hat jemand Mass effect 2 grad installiert?
> Ich hab's momentan grad nicht, sondern nur meine savegames, aber das scheiß Gesicht von "meinem" Shepard wird in ME III nicht erkannt...
> Ich würd der Person dann das Savegame schicken bzw. habs auf rs hochgeladen , damit er/sie es für mich bitte auslesen kann
> Den Code im ME II bräuchte ich bitte  (Der auf dem Bild im gamestar-Artikel)
> ...



Kann mir jemand bitte helfen?


----------



## Equilibrium (9. März 2012)

Ich hab auch Probleme mit der Gesichtserkennung von den Savegames. Wie kann man dem nur Herr werden?


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte helfen?


 
Wenn sich noch niemand gefunden hat kann ichs morgen erledigen ^^


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand bitte helfen?


Mh, ich habs grad versucht (kurz ME2 via Steam neu gezogen, habs gestern erst gekickt ^^), aber irgendwie zeigt er mir da keinen Code an, ich kann nur das importierte Aussehen übernehmen (ohne Anzeige eines Codes) oder ein neues anlegen. :-/


EDIT: Mh, Brain Fail, ich probiers mal wie beschrieben. xD Mom ...

EDIT2: So, das hier müsste er sein, zumindest wirds im Charakterbildschirm angezeigt:


541.DJD.LTF.A3G.AAV.JBD.MDJ.6PG.G72.AG1.645.4


----------



## tripod (10. März 2012)

DrSin schrieb:


> *Hust*.....
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...pdate-17-02-12-a-post4021550.html#post4021550



oh, sorry!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (10. März 2012)

Ein leicht spoilernder Aufreger:

MEINEN DIE DAS ERNST?! -.-
Was sind das denn bitte für 2 vollkommen beschissene Enden?
Spannungsaufbau und massig schwere entscheidungen unterwegs und dann sowas?
Ja, egal was du gemacht hast, du hast die Wahl zwischen 2 Möglichkeiten und DU stribst  
KOTZEN.
Dabei wollte ich doch noch viele blaue Babys machen


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2012)

Ich zocke das Game seit Donnersstag in der Variante "Rollenspiel". Richtig packen tut es mich bis jetzt nicht. Bin gerade bei den Turianern auf den Planeten. Irgendwas fehlt hier und ist anders als in den anderen Teilen, kann nur noch nicht genau sagen was.

Mal gucken wie das noch so weitergeht...


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ein leicht spoilernder Aufreger:
> 
> MEINEN DIE DAS ERNST?! -.-
> Was sind das denn bitte für 2 vollkommen beschissene Enden?
> ...


 
Du hast wenn du über 5000 war assets drei varianten und bei der letzten könnte shepard noch leben aber hat krasse konsequenzen. Mann muss aber sagen, dass es opfer geben muss und da ist der tod vom shep irgendwie logisch halt wie ein selbstloser held.


----------



## thommy96 (10. März 2012)

Ich hoffe es ist gut, will das mit mein Kumpel heute Abend schön zocken. Die frage ist, warum kann man aussuchen ob man Action oder Rollenspiel spielen will?
Das finde ich schon merkwürdig.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2012)

Könnt ihr das nicht Spoiler setzen? Mit den Enden?



> Die frage ist, warum kann man aussuchen ob man Action oder Rollenspiel spielen will?
> Das finde ich schon merkwürdig.


Damit da für jeden Geschmack was bei ist. Aber ich denke die haben sich damit keinen Gefallen getan.


----------



## Bambusbar (10. März 2012)

Tjoa, das Problem mit Teil 3 is das selbe wie mit Teil 2 - es kommt einfach nicht an Teil1 ran.
Warum?
Weil Teil1 einfach so geflasht hat ... ich hab sowas wie Mass Effect 1 noch nie vorher gespielt und war wie gebannt.
Das kann man nicht toppen.

Ist wie bei Filmen und deren Fortsetzungen


----------



## tt7crocodiles (10. März 2012)

Equilibrium schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Probleme mit der Gesichtserkennung von den Savegames. Wie kann man dem nur Herr werden?


 Ich fürchte, hier kann man nur warten. Hab es auch mit keinem Mittel und keiner Anleitung hingekriegt. Das angebotene importierte Gesicht schaut wie ein Arsch im Gebüsch aus... Das vom Tool wiederhergestellte ist den aus ME und ME2 meilenweit entfernt.


----------



## Stricherstrich (10. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Tjoa, das Problem mit Teil 3 is das selbe wie mit Teil 2 - es kommt einfach nicht an Teil1 ran.
> Warum?
> Weil Teil1 einfach so geflasht hat ... ich hab sowas wie Mass Effect 1 noch nie vorher gespielt und war wie gebannt.
> Das kann man nicht toppen.
> ...



Fande Teil 1 Gameplaytechnisch ja nicht so überragend.


----------



## erlandsen (10. März 2012)

Danke 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, ich habs grad versucht (kurz ME2 via Steam neu gezogen, habs gestern erst gekickt ^^), aber irgendwie zeigt er mir da keinen Code an, ich kann nur das importierte Aussehen übernehmen (ohne Anzeige eines Codes) oder ein neues anlegen. :-/
> 
> 
> EDIT: Mh, Brain Fail, ich probiers mal wie beschrieben. xD Mom ...
> ...


----------



## Traxx Amiga Ep (10. März 2012)

Ich zock noch nicht richtig. Bin immer noch dabei das gesicht von meinem  FemShep (Me1,ME2) mit Gibbed Save Editor für ME2 und ME3 nachzubilden.  Ich verstehe das von den Entwicklern nicht. Es soll ein Trilogie werden  mit einem Commander den man sich ab den ersten teil selber  erstellen/individualisieren kann und dann wird hier und da was  abgeändert so das die Conv. in ME3 nicht mehr funktioniert. Kein wunder  das diese info schon mal knapp vor release kam sonst hätten es viele gar  nicht vorbestellt. Dass ist doch eins der Aushängeschilde für Mass  Effect das man seinen selbst erstellten mit allen entscheideungen die  man getroffen hat, von einem Teil in den nächsten mit nehmen kann. Wenn  das mit den enden stimmt bin ich jetzt schon entäuscht (oder wird es  mehrere enden noch als kostenpflichtigen DLC geben?). Und wo sind die  Highres Texturen. Hatte ME2 mit Texmod und den texturen aus dem Bioware  Social net gespielt, sah verdammt gut aus , wiso können die entwickler  das nicht für den dritten teil machen. ...und was oll der FXAA  quark..... wo ist dass echte AA???  und kommt mir nicht damit an es liegt an der Engine. Andere Modifzierte Unreal Engines kriegen das auch hin (oder ??? bei der Mitarbeiter Rotation hat EA wahrscheinlich den Entwickler entlassen der dafür zuständig wahr) ...Bioware schaut doch immer in sein Forum. Was soll der Käse?

Ich verlang ein 6Gb patch mit einem ordentlichen Face Converter. Kohle  habt ihr gemacht nun könnt ihr mal den Patch support ankurbeln statt die  Marke zu melken.

PS:A: ich bin gespannt, habe die Rachni Königin im ersten Teil  freigelassen, im 2 Teil erschien eine Asari in der Die Rachni Königin  mir eine Message hinterlies, im dritten teil müsste ich sie ja  treffen,die mir ja dann gegen die Reaper zur seite stehen. Aus der  Galaxie ist sie ja nicht verschwunden hat sich nur versteckt.

PS:B: Die Normandy sieht echt sch/*** von innnen aus. Typisch Allianz.  Cerberus hatte da wenigstens noch Stil,Licht und Design reingebracht...

PS:C: Die Box von der Collectors Edition ist schon ein bissel zu klein geraten oder?

Ich sehe es schon kommen, in ein paar monaten kommt dann wahrscheinlich eine 'entschuldigung'...so von wegen hey das sollte so nicht passieren und irgenwie dann doch aber wir ...konnten und überhaupt ...


----------



## ChaoZ (10. März 2012)

Ich hab gerade ein paar Screenshots auf dem Mond von den Turianern gemacht, und dabei gleich ein neues Wallpaper gefunden. 
Ich finde die Grafik des Spiels echt super, viele Teile sind einfach ein Augenschmaus und geben mir Gänsehaut.

Photo Album - Imgur Hier der Link zum Album.
Und nein, ich habe keine 5280x1080 Auflösung und nein, keine hochauflösenden Texturen... mir geht's um die schöne Seite eines Spiels auch abgesehen von ach so krasser Technik. Die wird hier leider zu oft vernachlässigt.


----------



## RyzA (10. März 2012)

So schlecht finde ich die GRafik auch nicht wie einige meinen. Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Brzeczek (10. März 2012)

Keine XBox 360 Pad Unterstützung 

Aber die Maus Tastatur Steuerung ist wirklich gut


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. März 2012)

Also als ich mein savegame vom zweiten importiert hatte sah mein shep fast wieder so aus. Nur das gesichtshaar und die augenform wurde nicht richtig erkannt. Da war ich froh, denn so hat es nur 5 min gedauert. Ansonsten finde ich das spiel bis jetzt ganz gut. Mir persönlich fehlen die minigames aber ich kann auch ohne leben.

Schade auch, das die neutralen antworten fehlen und somit 1/3 weniger eingesprochen werden musste. Hat da etwa die zeit nicht gereicht? Da hätte ich auch durchaus noch bis weihnachten warten können.

Der from ashes dlc ist nett gemacht und vertieft die prothean geschichte aber wirkt irgendwie kurz. Naja aber bis jetzt ist me3 nicht besser aber auch nicht schlechter wie me2.

Ich bereue einen kauf bis jetzt nicht. 

Sorry wegen dem leichten spoiler vorhin.


----------



## Brzeczek (10. März 2012)

Beim dem Preis für die Sammler Edition hätten die es auf BluRay raus bringen können. Frechheit


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (10. März 2012)

SO hab heute die ersten 2 Stunden gespielt. Also der Anfang ist recht gut, allerdings stört mich es, das man am Anfang keine Bewegungsfreiheit hat, nichts darüber erfährt, warum man 2 jahre kein Commander mehr war etc. 
Zudem, warum zum Teufel ist die Citadel "komplett" anders. Das regt mich tierisch auf. Auch das die Normandy um-designed wurde, geht mir aufn Sack. Auch das Waffen/Rüstungs/Skill Design ist kake  EInfach unübersichtlich und dumme skills.
Naja ansonsten Top, aber ich habe befürchtungen was das ende angeht, hab viel gelesen das das ende schlecht sein soll

Und hieß es nicht das man versch. Modi (Story, Action und RPG) wählen kann? Davon hab ich auch noch nichts gesehen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (10. März 2012)

Die verbreitung von bd laufwerken ist aber vllt noch nicht flächendeckend.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und hieß es nicht das man versch. Modi (Story, Action und RPG) wählen kann? Davon hab ich auch noch nichts gesehen.


 
Das musstest du wohl ganz am Anfang wählen


----------



## JC88 (11. März 2012)

Die verschiedenen Modis kann man wohl nicht wählen wenn man einen Char importiert, was bei mir übrigens vorgestern einwandfrei funktioniert hat und shepard genauso aussieht wie in me2. Ich bin voll zufrieden.

Hab das Ende gerade genossen, hatte zwei Möglichkeiten, vlt mache ich morgen mal die andere. 
Ich denke die wird genauso episch sein! Spitze inszeniert, klasse gemacht. Auch wenn einen die Grafik nicht wirklich vom Hocker haut

Bis auf den Sound, wie vorher schon mal angesprochen, bin ich voll zufrieden mit me3!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. März 2012)

Na immerhin einem gefällt das Ende...vllt hab ich ja auch zu viel erwartet, aber ich war bei beiden Enden masslos enttäuscht.


----------



## DarthLAX (11. März 2012)

eben die enden (gibt soweit ich das gesehen habe 3 stück) sind mies...sorry, aber das ist weder episch noch sonst was (vor allem da du so gut wie immer drauf gehst und deine crew strandet....)

auch finde ich, das man vom konflikt sehr wenig mit bekommt - ich fühle mich durch die einzelmissionen ein wenig aussen vor...(hätte es gerne gehabt, das man selbst das kommando über die flotte die man aufstellt hat (!) und auch dinge wie hit and run angriffe etc. befehlen kann  und so weiter....um so nerviger finde ich, das wenn die mission es verlang (ich sage nur: die mission um den primarch der turianer zu retten) das stealth system der normandy funktioniert - auch gegen die reaper - aber sonst, wenn man "frei" unterwegs ist (scannen sag ich nur) man von den reapern sofort gesehen wird 

mfg LAX
ps: ausserdem finde ich die umbauten an meinem schiff mies - genau wie das, das meine ganzen rüstungen gestohlen wurden (man sollte doch annehmen, das sheppard diese auf die schiff lies und auch als U-Häftling (er ist noch nicht verurteilt!) hat man das recht auf besitz (d.h. das schiff und alles was drin ist - ausser die leute, denn er hat es ja cerberus gestohlen, was ok ist, da diese ja terroristen sind)), ebenso wie meine waffen, meine fische, mein hammster und meine schiffsmodelle ...sorry aber:

warum repariert man dinge die nicht kaputt sind?...vor allem dieser sinnlose war-room regt mich mega auf (als wenn der alte comm-room diese funktion nicht zusätzlich hätte erhalten können...oder das die armory jetzt unten in der "garage" ist...find ich käse, ich selbst gehe doch auch net in die garage, wenn ich nur kurz - um es mit RL zu vergleichen - den akku am handy wechseln möchte...vor allem weil ME-Waffen ja im normalfall nicht mal explosiv sind d.h. du kannst diese umbasteln, ohne das da was dran gefährlich währe!


----------



## Traxx Amiga Ep (11. März 2012)

Ich frage mich wiso man unbedingt die normandy kaputt designen muss. Alles was ich im game dazu gehört habe ist echt unfug. Auf einer art und weise lobt die allianz cerberus das sie schiffe bauen können und dann wird in ihr hier und da was improvisiert und umgebaut. Im letzten teil hatte man die doch sowas von upgegraded da musste man doch nichts mehr ändern. 
Wurden eigentlich die upgrades von me2 auf me3 berücksichtigt?

Ich dachte wenn man von einem reaper erwischt wird kann man ala wing commander mit boardgeschützen versuchen sich zu verteidigen - flucht ergreifen und oder man muss das schiff von innen verteidigen.?.

Irgenwie fühl ich mich auf der normandy nicht "zuhause"..

Edit: Wo kann man den nun die Erfahrungspunkte sehen die noch fehlen bis man die stufe erreicht hat? ich sehe die stufe und im gefecht oder sonstwo auch die 'XP' aber wo stehen die?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (11. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> SO hab heute die ersten 2 Stunden gespielt. Also der Anfang ist recht gut, allerdings stört mich es, das man am Anfang keine Bewegungsfreiheit hat, nichts darüber erfährt, warum man 2 jahre kein Commander mehr war etc.


 Das wird im The Arrivel DLC beschrieben, denn da hat Shepard ein Mass Relay inkl. Sonnensystem zerstört um die Reaper zu hindern über dieses in die Galaxie vorzudringen. Beweise dafür konnte er ja kaum dafür sammeln.


FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Zudem, warum zum Teufel ist die Citadel "komplett" anders. Das regt mich tierisch auf. Auch das die Normandy um-designed wurde, geht mir aufn Sack.


Weil vieles zerstört wurde im ersten Teil und im zweiten der zugang zu dieser ebene gar nicht gegeben war, denn jetzt ist Shep ja wieder offiziel unter der Alliance unterwegs. Diese hat sich die Normandy unter dem nagel gerissen und diese nach ihren bedürfnissen angepasst bzw. war da gerade dabei.



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Auch das Waffen/Rüstungs/Skill Design ist kake  EInfach unübersichtlich und dumme skills.


Hä, das sind die selben Skills wie im zweiten Teil. Die rüstung kannst du jetzt sogar noch weiter individualisieren. Das Waffensystem ist auch recht intelligent. So kann man sich zwar mit jeder sorte waffen vollstopfen aber büst dadurch energie aufladezeit ein. Ich gehe meisten nur mit eine Pistol und eine Assault Rifle mit, da ich so ein plus an 100% bei der powerregen habe. Ist als Biotic wichtig.



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Naja ansonsten Top, aber ich habe befürchtungen was das ende angeht, hab viel gelesen das das ende schlecht sein soll


Es soll auf jeden fall nicht friede freude eierkuchen sein, soviel steht fest.



FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und hieß es nicht das man versch. Modi (Story, Action und RPG) wählen kann? Davon hab ich auch noch nichts gesehen.


 Wenn du ein Spiel Importierst ist es denke ich Automatisch RPG, da ich auch nix auswählen musste.




@Traxx Amiga Ep
Wenn du unter auf esc drückst unter deinem squad. dort sollte rechts ganz oben eigentlich abgebildet sein wie weit es noch ist bis zum nächsten lvl.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. März 2012)

Hey leute SGSSAA für ME3 geht !!!

Ihr müsste die Exe per Hand im Inspector einfügen und die 0x080100C5 oder 0x000000C1 AA-Bits noch auswählen.
AA einstellen und das LOD noch an passen und die Richtige Auflösungen aus wählen die wären:


1360x768
1600x1000
1600x1024
1920x1200
2520x1576
Also mit Auflösungen geht SGSSAA auf jeden fall !

Tipp: Das InGame FXAA aus schalten das nur Blury wird !


----------



## JC88 (11. März 2012)

Ich find das Ende was ich jetzt gesehen habe gut gemacht. Wenn man wollte, dass alle überleben (in Bezug auf die Situation im Spiel) hätte Disney die Produktion übernehmen sollen 
Einzig der Punkt mit der Crew und der Normandy kann ich nicht so recht nach vollziehen wie es dazu gekommen ist, aber ich möchte niemandem hier etwas vorweg nehmen.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2012)

Bin jetzt bei den Turianern die Kroganer Frau zu befreien. Vorher hatte ich noch ein paar Nebenmissionen auf der Citadel probiert. Langsam macht das Spiel mehr Spaß. Am Anfang fand ich das etwas verwirrend das man so schnell von der Erde wie weg ist usw. Dachte das man mehr von der Invasion sieht. Auch kam mir alles sehr vorgegeben und eingeschränkt vor. Mitlerweile hat man wieder mehr Handlungsspielraum. 

Ich habe den Eindruck als wenn sich die K.I. meiner Begleiter teilweise echt dumm verhält. Einen von beiden verliere ich grundsätzlich immer  aus den Augen und die Kräfte werde auch nicht optimal eingesetzt. Habe keine Lust immer bei jeden Kampf alles manuell zuzuweisen. Das sollen die automatisch richtig machen.

Das man die Waffen nicht jederzeit modifizieren kann war ja in Teil2 schon so. Da hätten die sich mal ruhig an Teil 1 orientieren sollen. So das man es jederzeit machen kann.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. März 2012)

@Headcrash: du meinst Salarianer 

Iwie gab es gefühlt in ME2 mehr Nebenmissionen, das "Planet scannen und zur Citadel fliegen" zähl ich nicht als Nebenmission.


----------



## RyzA (11. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> @Headcrash: du meinst Salarianer


Stimmt. Vertan.



> Iwie gab es gefühlt in ME2 mehr Nebenmissionen, das "Planet scannen und zur Citadel fliegen" zähl ich nicht als Nebenmission.


Bringt das Planeten scannen hier überhaupt was? In Teil 2 konnte man ja sein Raumschiff aufrüsten usw. Davon habe ich bis jetzt nichts gesehen.


----------



## chregubr85 (11. März 2012)

An die Jungs welche das Game mit DS spielen:

Wenn ich im Spiel die Auflösung auf 2880x1620 stelle (anstelle von 1920x1080) sieht zwar alles sehr schön aus, aber das HUD ist viel zu klein! 

Hat da wer ne Ahnung zu?


----------



## Fass (11. März 2012)

Ich habe grad ein rießen Problem:
nachdem ich im hauptmenü ganz normal auf fortfahren geklickt hab um die kampagne weiter zu spielen, war auf einmal meine ganze rüstung, meine ganzen credits, und mein personalisiertes aussehen von sheppard auf einmal zurückgesetzt. außerdem bin ich nur noch auf level eins und meine kräfte sind dementsprechend be**********...
´s war grad zu anfang der befreiuung der zitadel. weiß da jemand rat was da schiefgelaufen ist? Oo


----------



## Legacyy (11. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hey leute SGSSAA für ME3 geht !!! Ihr müsste die Exe per Hand im Inspector einfügen und die 0x080100C5 oder 0x000000C1 AA-Bits noch auswählen. AA einstellen und das LOD noch an passen und die Richtige Auflösungen aus wählen die wären:
> 
> *1920x1200*
> Tipp: Das InGame FXAA aus schalten das nur Blury wird !


 :banana: Danke für die Info. Wird gleich mal ausprobiert


----------



## Fexzz (11. März 2012)

Ich bin einfach nur fassunglos. Maßlos enttäuscht. Das kann einfach nicht alles gewesen sein.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (11. März 2012)

Rennt ihr nur durch ? 
Oder warum sind schon alle durch ?



Legacyy schrieb:


> :banana: Danke für die Info. Wird gleich mal ausprobiert


 
Wenn ich wie du eine GTX580 hätte....würde das Game nur mit SGSSAA spielen aber nein eine GTX460 plus Ds reicht einfach nicht.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Stimmt. Vertan.
> 
> 
> Bringt das Planeten scannen hier überhaupt was? In Teil 2 konnte man ja sein Raumschiff aufrüsten usw. Davon habe ich bis jetzt nichts gesehen.


 
Naja, du kannst ja nur noch einzelne Planeten scannen und da findest du auch immer nur ein Ding. Das brauchste dann für irgendeine "Nebenquest" und musst das ijemandem auf der Citadel bringen.



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Rennt ihr nur durch ?
> Oder warum sind schon alle durch ?


 Weil das Spiel gefühlt verdammt wenig Inhalt hat. War nach ca 18 Stunden durch.




Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach nur fassunglos. Maßlos enttäuscht. Das kann einfach nicht alles gewesen sein.


 Genau DAS Gefühl hatte ich nach dem Ende auch.


----------



## Fexzz (11. März 2012)

Versteht mich nicht falsch, bis auf die letzen 5 Minuten war das Game definitiv das beste der Reihe in meinen Augen. Alle 3 Teile haben mich teilweise echt berührt und alles, aber bei 3 hab ich an einer Stelle, als ich mich verklickt hab, geheult wie ein kleines Mädchen, das war einfach unfassbar. Wenn mir jemand zeigt, obs hier 'ne Spoiler Funktion gibt, kann ich euch sagen, wo.

Also für mich war das Spiel ansonsten in allen Belangen besser als 2 + 3. Nunja...wenn man das Ende ignoriert.
Das Ende war einfach...wie beschreib ichs. Wie ein riesiger Mittelfinger seitens Bioware. Die Enden sind gleich, die Enden sind sinnlos, voller Plotholes und einfach stumpf.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. März 2012)

Genauso ging es mir auch Fexzz. Bis auf einige Kritikpunkte halt.
Und ja es gibt eine 



Spoiler



und halt einmal mit /spoiler 

In diesem Sinne: 



Spoiler



Als ich mich für Geth entschieden habe und Tali sich dann von der Klippe schmeißt...das war mal ein verdammter Schock..
Genauso der Tod von Mordin, neben Tali, Garrus und Liara DER Lieblingscharakter schlechthin.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. März 2012)

Ich könnte mich nie gegen Tali entscheiden...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. März 2012)

Das war eine der härtesten Entscheidungen. vllt hätte ich die Nebenmission nur etwas später machen könne, die Renegade/Paragon-Möglichkeiten waren da iwie ausgegraut.


Spoiler



Ich hatte auch nicht erwartet, das sie sich einfach von der Klippe schmeißt.
Aber die Geth taten mir einfach leid. Und eigentlich wollte ich auch nur den Vernichtungsversuch der Quarianer aufhalten.
Das Resultat schmerzte richtig.

Und als ich Miranda dann keine Truppen gegeben hatte, ist sie auch gestorben )=


----------



## Fexzz (11. März 2012)

Hm.



Spoiler



Wieso ist Tali bei dir gestorben?! Mit der Paragon-Option gehts doch immer glatt. Aber genau die Stelle meinte ich. Ich habs natürlich auf die gute Weise gespielt, weil Tali auch meine Romanze ist, aber hab das später in 'nem Video gesehen und da hats mich dann einfach erwischt. Der Mix aus Talis Selbstmord und die Tatsache, das Legion seine gewonnene "Persönlichkeit" direkt aufgibt, um sein "Volk" zu retten, das war zuviel für mein kleines Herz  Die Stelle, als Shepard Mordin erschießt hat mich auch übel mitgenommen. 

Genauso wie das Ende, als Anderson letztlich stirbt... 

Und das Ende..ja. Ich bin der Überzeugung, wie viele im Forum, dass ales nach dem Treffer durch den Laser vom Vorboten Halluzination ist, als Folge der Indoktrination. Ich glaube, das wirkliche Ende hat noch garnicht stattgefunden. Es ist ziemlich logisch. http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/355/index/9727423/1 Könnt euhc da ja mal "einlesen", die Argumente sind schlüssig.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. März 2012)

Spoiler



Naja, ich hab meistens nach Gefühl gespielt, also nahezu immer "böse".
Tali fällt ja dann und obwohl ich da die Schnelle Reaktion auf gut da gemacht habe, fiel sie trotzdem runter. kA ob das so sollte oder nicht.
Du hast also die Salarianer unterstützt? Ich habs den Groganern verraten, iwie mochte ich Wrex zu sehr. Aber auch da fand ich es verdammt traurig wie er sich dann opfert um die Kroganer zu heilen.

Anderson war mit persönlich ja total wayne x]
Wobei ich die Verzweiflung des Unbekannten verdammt geil fand, als Shepard ihn auffordert die Reaperzu kontrollieren.



Gibt es eig schon einen Termin für die nächsten DLCs?


----------



## Fexzz (11. März 2012)

Spoiler



Nein, ich hab die Szene auch nur später angeschaut. Ich hab den Kroganern selbstverständlich eine zweite, auch verdiente Chance gegeben. Kroganer sind eh bessere Krieger als Salarianer :p. Ja, die Szene mit Mordins Opfer war überwältigend. Und wegen solcher Szenen versteh ich nicht, wie sie das Ende so runinieren konnten. Sie können es doch. Warum verballern sie das so :|



Daten weiß ich nicht, aber angeblich wurde vor 4 Stunden in einem sehr bekannten, sehr umstrittenen Imageboard von einem Bioware Mitarbeiter folgendes gepostet:

1st DLC: Omega DLC (Rückeroberung von Omega mit Aria)
2nd DLC: Appearance Pack
3rd DLC: Weapon Pack
4th DLC: Romance Pack (ein DLC, mit dem du nur mit deiner Romanze rumhängst oder so, kP)

Das letzte hab ich nun vergessen. Obs stimmt, ist abzuwarten, aber zumindest OMEGA ist ja schon bestätigt. Das Romanzen Ding würde auch Sinn machen, in meinen Augen. Ich warte weiterhin aufs Statement seitens Bioware. 
Die Fans sind wütend, es werden zehntausende Posts gemacht, und die Leute diskutieren über das Spiel. Vielleicht ist es das, was Bioware wollte um dann zu sagen : BÄNG. Das war geplant, hier ist euer kostenloses, richiges Ende.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. März 2012)

Jetzt mal abseits der Story: Zockt hier wer Multiplayer?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (11. März 2012)

Ich habs versucht, aber nach 5 Minuten "suche Spiel" hatte ich dann keine Lust mehr.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. März 2012)

So lange?
Ich krieg immer nach ca. 30Sekunden ein Spiel!
Naja, so häufig hab ich zwar nicht gespielt (Singleplayer hatte Vorrang) aber nett ist der schon!
Allerdings find ich die mangelnde Chat-Funktion eher schlecht...
Da ist man alleine an einer Front, während die drei anderen an der anderen Picknick machen!


----------



## timetoremember (11. März 2012)

So ungefähr hab ich mich nach der Endsequenz gefühlt: Hitler finds out about Mass Effect 3's Ending - YouTube

Ich kanns echt nicht begreifen wie die es geschafft haben meine über 200  Mass Effect Spielstunden mit viel Zeit die ich in die "perfekten"  Entscheidungen inverstiert habe um letztlich DAS Mass Effect Spiel  beendet zu haben innerhalb von lächerlichen 5-10 Minuten kaputt zu  machen. Ich komm mir bei aller Liebe zu ME und Bioware irgendwie  verarscht vor


----------



## Fexzz (11. März 2012)

Spoiler



Ich versteh dich. So gut. Ich kann mich nichtmal dazu aufraffen, ME1 oder 2 oder gar 3 wieder zu spielen, wenn man weiß, dass am Ende doch alles für die Katz ist. Mich stört ja nichtmal unbedingt, das Shep stirbt, damit hab ich seit ME1 gerechnet. Aber es kann nicht sein, das alles was man getan hat unbedeutend ist, dass es nichtaml die möglichkeit gibt, ein ordentliches Ende hinzubekommen. Mal abgesehen von den unfassbar vielen Storyfehlern in den letzen 2 Minuten...

Ich geb meine Hoffnung noch nicht auf. Solange Bioware nicht offiziell stellung bezieht und sagt, dass das das absolute, finale Ende ist, hoffe ich auf ein Wunder.


----------



## JC88 (11. März 2012)

Ich versteh euch nicht.



Spoiler



Was hab ihr denn für ein Ende erwartet? Die Galaxie wird vor den Reapern gerettet, oder halt nicht, je nachdem wie viel ihr vorher dafür getan habt. Entscheidungen aus den ersten beiden Teilen werden bei importierten Charakteren immer mal wieder aufgegriffen und in die Dialoge eingebunden. Allein diese Tatsache find ich schon genial umgesetzt und lässt einen eine etwas "Persönlichere" Story erleben.
Und da die Normandycrew, warum auch immer, auf nem anderen Planeten gestrandet ist lässt auch auf ein weiteres Kapitel in der Hinsicht hoffen.


----------



## timetoremember (11. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich geb meine Hoffnung noch nicht auf. Solange Bioware nicht offiziell stellung bezieht und sagt, dass das das absolute, finale Ende ist, hoffe ich auf ein Wunder.



Geht mir auch so! Ich hab mir übrigens mal den Link in deinem früheren Post angeschaut und muss sagen, dass mir die Überlegungen wirklich gefallen haben und vor allem auch Sinn ergeben. Ich hoffe mal da kommt noch was von seiten Bioware ...>lasst es nicht so enden<


----------



## Fexzz (11. März 2012)

Spoiler



Ja eben nicht. Es strotzt vor Fehlern. Selbst wenn du mehr als 5000 Aktivposten hast und die Zerstörung wählst, liegt Shepard plötzlich unter einem Trümmerhaufen, die Reaper sind zwar vernichtet und die Erde gerettet, aber dann wird immernoch der Strahl zum Mass Relay gefeuert, der eine unaufhaltsame Kettenreaktion auslöst. Und wer Mass Effect 2: Arrival gespielt hat, weiß was so eine Explosion eines Mass Relays auslöst -> Die Vernichtung des gesamten Solar Systems. Außerdem. Wie zum Teufel kommt Anderson auf die Citadel, wenn Shepards Weg der einzige Weg war!? Wieso hört man überall Funksprüche, nachdem Shepard vom Laser getroffen wurde, dass die gesamte Truppe vernichtet wurde?! Wo sind meine beiden Begleiter? Wieder auf der Normandy?! Wie?! Wieso fliegt der Reaper, der Shepard beschossen hat (das ist übrigens der Vorbote, der erste Reaper) einfach weg?! Wer ist der Stargazer?!  Die Indoktrination ist für mich die einzig sinvolle Erklärung. Wie sonst könnte Shepard am Ende noch auf der Erde liegen und Atmen?! Ich vermute, der Schutthaufen ist in London und Shepard liegt dort, nachdem er vom Laser getroffen wurde. Alles danach ist nur Halluzination. Das ist für mich nun das Ende solange Bioware nichts anderes behauptet. Ich finds sowieso 'ne Frechheit. Es wurde versprochen, eben KEIN Lost Ende mit so vielen offenen Fragen zu lassen und dann?! Genau das machen sie.


----------



## JC88 (12. März 2012)

Spoiler



Anderson kann einfach früher in den Strahl gegangen sein als Shepard, der war ja nach dem Lasertreffer bewusstlos.
Funksprüche können auch mehr als nur 10m überwinden und sonst woher kommen. In der Perspektive von Shepard direkt nach dem Treffer vom Laser ist das einzige Ziel von ihm in diesen Strahl zu kommen. Die Begleiter könnten später zu sich gekommen sein und über die Normandy versucht haben ebenfalls zur Citadel zu gelangen und zu helfen.
Ich denke nicht das Bioware da noch was raus rückt. Es ist egal was man macht, wenn ein paar Tausend Menschen über die gleiche Sache nachdenken findet immer irgendwer ein paar offene Fragen. Trotzdem ist alles was wir hier tuen nur Spekulation. Fakt ist, das Spiel ist so zu ende gegangen wie es jetzt eben ist.


----------



## timetoremember (12. März 2012)

Noch etwas merkwürdiges:


Spoiler



Warum meldet sich Hacket dann über Funk mit "Shepard, the Crucible isn't working" wenn doch keiner weiß das er auf der Citadel ist?



Und mir ist da noch was entscheidendes aufgefallen...


Spoiler



Es wird ja gesagt dass die Menschen durch den Strahl auf die Citadel gebracht werden um dort "verarbeitet zu werden" aber von wem? Indoktrinerte hab ich dort nämlich nicht gesehen nur ein paar Keeper die sich um die Station gekümmert haben.....macht doch irgendwie wenig Sinn oder?! Ich hab nämlich schwer damit gerechnet noch auf der Citadel kämpfen zu müssen....


----------



## Fexzz (12. März 2012)

Spoiler



Naja, das mit Hackett erkläre ich mir folgendermaßen, da sich ja die Arme der Citadel geöffnet haben um den Crucible anzudocken, musste ja irgendwer da oben sein und da wird er wohl direkt an good ol shep gedacht haben. Naja...


----------



## timetoremember (12. März 2012)

Spoiler



Vielleicht spielt man in ME4 einen Helden bei dem man in Rückblicken oder Gesprächen erfährt wie er "damals", nachdem Shepard in London gefallen war, auf die Citadel ist um den Tiegel abzufeuern und die Galaxie zu retten oder so ähnlich Würde mir besser gefallen als jetzt einfach nichts mehr zu bringen Meine Phantasie ist ja schon ziemlich groß und mir gefallen normalerweise offene Enden oder das der Held am Ende stirbt.....aber mich letztlich mit noch mehr Fragen zu überschütten statt die sich angesammelten zu beantworten ist halt ziemlich...naja...nennen wir es mal "blöde"


----------



## Bambusbar (12. März 2012)

@Hans:
Multiplayer hab ich schon bissle gezockt jo,
Soldier auf Lvl 17 und Krogan Sentinel auf Lvl 20.
Will aber erstmal Singleplayer durchzocken, dann wird da wohl weitergezockt, denke ich. 

Is ganz funny, eigentlich


----------



## seventyseven (12. März 2012)

falscher post


----------



## JC88 (12. März 2012)

Spoiler



Da es Maschinen sind, oder zumindest teilweise, gehe ich auch davon aus, dass die Überreste der Menschen maschinell verarbeitet werden. Reicht ja wenn dort irgendwo ne klappe auf geht und gut ists. Da muss kein Reaper-Radlader hin und her fahren 
Aber es ist schon richtig das relativ viele Fragen offen bleiben, aber ehrlich gesagt, ich glaube nicht das das beabsichtigt war und geplant ist per DLC oder ähnliches ein weiteres Ende hinzuzufügen. Zumindest nicht vor dieser Welle der Missachtung der Fans


----------



## Legacyy (12. März 2012)

Voraussetzungen für die jeweiligen Enden gefunden:


Spoiler



EMS= effektive militärische Stärke

Mögliche Enden (Kollektoren-Basis in Mass Effect 2 nicht zerstört)

    * Bei einer EMS von weniger als 1.750 wird die Erde zerstört, egal ob ihr nun die Reaper zerstört oder sie kontrolliert.
    * Ab einer EMS von 1.750 wird die Erde bei Zerstörung der Reaper ebenfalls zerstört.
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.050 wird die Erde gerettet, wenn ihr die Reaper kontrolliert.
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.350 wird die Erde verwüstet, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört.
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.650 wird die Erde gerettet, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört.
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.800 könnt ihr eine Synergie zwischen organischem und synthetischem Leben eingehen, wobei die Erde und die Galaxie gerettet werden.
    * Ab einer EMS von 4.000 überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört und Anderson "rettet".
    * Ab einer EMS von 5.000 überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört, Anderson aber nicht "rettet".

Mögliche Enden (Kollektoren-Basis in Mass Effect 2 zerstört)

    * Bei einer EMS von weniger als 1.750 wird die Erde zerstört, egal ob ihr nun die Reaper zerstört oder sie kontrolliert.
    * Ab einer EMS von 1.750 wird die Erde bei Kontrolle der Reaper zerstört.
    * Ab einer EMS von 1.900 wird die Erde verwüstet, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört.
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.350 wird die Erde gerettet, wenn ihr die Reaper kontrolliert.
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.650 wird die Erde gerettet, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört.
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.800 könnt ihr eine Synergie zwischen organischem und synthetischem Leben eingehen, wobei die Erde und die Galaxie gerettet werden.
    * Ab einer EMS von 4.000 überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört und Anderson "rettet".
    * Ab einer EMS von 5.000 überlebt Shepard, wenn ihr die Reaper zerstört, Anderson aber nicht "rettet".


----------



## erlandsen (12. März 2012)

Danke für die Tipps.
Hab aber ne etwas "noobige" Frage. Ich hab nen 1680x1050 Monitor.
Welche Auflösung soll ich dann wählen?
Wie passe ich die Lod an, bzw. ich weiß wie man die anpasst, aber welchen Wert soll es haben?






CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Hey leute SGSSAA für ME3 geht !!!
> 
> Ihr müsste die Exe per Hand im Inspector einfügen und die 0x080100C5 oder 0x000000C1 AA-Bits noch auswählen.
> AA einstellen und das LOD noch an passen und die Richtige Auflösungen aus wählen die wären:
> ...


----------



## ChaoZ (12. März 2012)

@Fexzz
Na danke für den schönen Spoiler! Mein Gott ist es echt so schwer für einen storywendenden Endtwist der so ziemlich die ganze Reihe ausmacht Spoiler Tags zu nutzen? Sorry, aber das ist echt unter aller Sau! Man könnte ja meinen, dieser Thread wäre dank Spoiler-Tags spoilerfrei zu lesen, aber dank dir ist nun so ziemlich das ganze Spiel versaut... 
Sorry falls das böse rüberkommt, aber wer kommt denn auf die Idee sowas ohne Spoilertags zu posten!?


----------



## Legacyy (12. März 2012)

@erlandsen
1680x1050 sollte auch gehen, habs aber noch net probiert. Das ganze wird ja über der Nvidia Inspector gemacht, das LOD auf einen negativen Wert setzen, damit das Bild scharf bleibt (-0,5 oder -1 je nach Stärke des SGSSAA).

@ChaoZ
kann ich auch net verstehen. Manche sind halt einfach zu dumm um BB Code zu verwenden.
Aber irgendne info kann ich da trotzdem net draus entnehmen... muss man wohl erst die Stelle gespielt haben.


----------



## Fexzz (12. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> @Fexzz
> Na danke für den schönen Spoiler! Mein Gott ist es echt so schwer für einen storywendenden Endtwist der so ziemlich die ganze Reihe ausmacht Spoiler Tags zu nutzen? Sorry, aber das ist echt unter aller Sau! Man könnte ja meinen, dieser Thread wäre dank Spoiler-Tags spoilerfrei zu lesen, aber dank dir ist nun so ziemlich das ganze Spiel versaut...
> Sorry falls das böse rüberkommt, aber wer kommt denn auf die Idee sowas ohne Spoilertags zu posten!?


 
Also das musst du mir nun erklären, wo genau hab ich was gespoilert? Ich hab extra aufgepasst, alle super sensiblen Informationen in Spoiler zu verpacken, die irgend einen Ausgang aufs Ende verraten oô. Ich hab lediglich meine Impressionen vom Ende geschrieben, dass es mir und einem großteil der Community nicht gefällt. Falls du auf das mit Hacket anspielst, ich empfand das nicht als Spoiler, aber wenn ich dadurch irgendwie deine Spielerfahrung beeinflusst oder gar zerstört habe, tut mir das aufrichtig und von Herzen leid.

Und an den Witzbold über mir: Grow up. Erstens wiedersprichst du dir selbst und zweitens "zu dumm um den BB Code zu benutzen." Ist ja nicht so, dass ich irgendwie direkt am Anfang nachgefragt hab, ob und wie die Spoiler FUnktion hier funktioniert und sie dann in sogut wie allen Posts benutzt habe, um wirklich entscheidene Dinger zu verstecken.


----------



## PakiXT (12. März 2012)

Kann mir mal jemand sagen wieso im Spiel die FPS immer sinken ?? ich fange mit 60 FPS an und am ende sinds wieder um die 20 Fps. Echt komisch so machts ja kein Spaß wenn es ruckelt.


----------



## ChaoZ (12. März 2012)

Der Beitrag von gestern kurz nach 23 Uhr. Ich schreibe dir noch mal per PN was da gespoilert ist.


----------



## Fexzz (12. März 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Der Beitrag von gestern kurz nach 23 Uhr. Ich schreibe dir noch mal per PN was da gespoilert ist.


 
Okay, jo, ich hab da von meinem Ende gesprochen, aber nicht bedaht, dass es jemand evtl. als richtiges einziges Ende versteht. Es ist defintiv nicht so. Ich habs dennoch naträglich in einen Spoiler gepackt. Sorry nochmal.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2012)

Hier habe einige über das Ende geschrieben ohne Spoilertags. Finde ich einfach rücksichtlos.

Edit: Ok, jetzt habt ihr scheinbar eure Posts editiert und Spoiler gesetzt.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2012)

erlandsen schrieb:


> Danke für die Tipps.
> Hab aber ne etwas "noobige" Frage. Ich hab nen 1680x1050 Monitor.
> Welche Auflösung soll ich dann wählen?
> Wie passe ich die Lod an, bzw. ich weiß wie man die anpasst, aber welchen Wert soll es haben?


 
Also 1920x1200 1620x1000 ist auch eine!
Und Ja LOD anpassung ist sehr wichtig. Bei 2x = -0.375 bei 4x -0.875 und bei 8xSGSSAA -1.375 nehmen.

Habe auch eine 1680x1050 und nein Da geht kein SGSSAA !


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Also 1920x1200 1620x1000 ist auch eine!
> Und Ja LOD anpassung ist sehr wichtig. Bei 2x = -0.375 bei 4x -0.875 und bei 8xSGSSAA -1.375 nehmen.
> 
> Habe auch eine 1680x1050 und nein Da geht kein SGSSAA !


 
Wie meinst du, geht nicht? Die Leistung deiner 460 reicht nicht? Technisch sollte es ja schon gehen.


----------



## RyzA (12. März 2012)

Mitlerweile macht mir das SPiel mehr SPaß als am Anfang.

Nur eine Frage: was bringt einen noch das Planeten scannen? 

Und bei manchen Nebenmissionen ist nicht ganz klar wo man hin muß. Finde ich.


----------



## Fexzz (12. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Mitlerweile macht mir das SPiel mehr SPaß als am Anfang.
> 
> Nur eine Frage: was bringt einen noch das Planeten scannen?
> 
> Und bei manchen Nebenmissionen ist nicht ganz klar wo man hin muß. Finde ich.


 
Hey 



Spoiler



Durchs Planetenscannen kannst du Relikte finden, die du auf die Citadel zu bestimmten leuten bringen kannst um Geld und zusätzliche Kriegsaktivposten zu erhaltne. Außerdem ist es möglich, vereinzelte Fregatten oder Kreuzen verschiedenster Flotten zu finden und zu vereinen.



Grüße


----------



## Legacyy (12. März 2012)

So hab 16xCSAA + 8xSGSSAA angeschmissen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht echt extrem gut aus. Nur das LOD muss ich noch n bissi erhöhen^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. März 2012)

Das mieseste was Bioware/EA jetzt machen könnte, wäre ein DLC was eigentlich nur mehrere bessere Enden einfügt, genau das was die Mehrheit ja gerade fordert.
Alle würden sich aufregen, aber auch so viele dann trotzdem kaufen.


----------



## Fexzz (12. März 2012)

Hier mal ein Tweet, der mich unfassbar verwirrt.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wtf?! Its not revealed YET?! Ich habs selbst ausprobiert. Mit zu wenig Kreigsaktivposten sterben die 2 Begleiter auf der Mission, was muss man daran erst noch "revealen"?! Irgendwas ist da doch im Busch...
Bioware verhält sich sehr merkwürdig. Anstatt einfach 'nen Schlussstrich zu ziehen und den Diskussioen ein für alle Mal den gar aus zu machen, weichen die ständig aus und flüchten sich in Aussagen, auf die man
sie definitiv nicht festnageln kann.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie meinst du, geht nicht? Die Leistung deiner 460 reicht nicht? Technisch sollte es ja schon gehen.


 
1680x1050 ist es nicht möglich SGSSAA zu nutzen warum auch immer. In 1600x1024 geht es auch auf 720P geht SGSSAA aber halt net auf 1680x1050 da will es einfach nicht greifen.
Nutze daher 1920x1200(Also DS) und das zusammen mit 4xSGSSAA(8xCSAA+4xSGSSAA) bei einen LOD von -0.8750.

*Legacyy* 

Das LOD muss nicht höher das bringt nix. Und für 8xSGSSAA musst du wenn du schon CSAA nutzt auch 32xCSAA nehmen da 16/16Q-CSAA nicht dafür geeignet sind.
Hast du noch SMAA oder FXAA an ? Wenn mach das aus ! Weil SMAA verträgt sich mit andre AA-Modi nicht besonder und FXAA macht das ganze nur unschärfer und ist allgemein bei SGSSAA nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. März 2012)

Wo kann man sich den die Medallien angucken? Also welche es gibt und was man dafür machen muss (Singelplayer)


----------



## JC88 (12. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> 1680x1050 ist es nicht möglich SGSSAA zu nutzen warum auch immer. In 1600x1024 geht es auch auf 720P geht SGSSAA aber halt net auf 1680x1050 da will es einfach nicht greifen.
> Nutze daher 1920x1200(Also DS) und das zusammen mit 4xSGSSAA(8xCSAA+4xSGSSAA) bei einen LOD von -0.8750.
> 
> *Legacyy*
> ...


 
Kann mal jemand nen Vorher-/Nachher Vergleichsbild von diesem ganzen Abkürzungsquatsch hochladen? Ich seh noch nicht was das wirklich bringen soll, außer Kopfschmerzen


EDIT:
@FreaksLikeMe:

Im Hauptmenü, bevor du die Kampagne weiter machst.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2012)

Nur mal so neben bei

1920x1200@1680x1050 + 4xSGSSAA = 37FPS ca

1600x1024 +4xSGSSAA = 52FPS 

Und damit man mir das auch einer glaubt mal einen Vergleich von 1680x1050 vs 1600x1024 das bei ersten einfach keine SGSSAA greift.

Bild 1 1680x1050 = 500MB Vram
Bild 2 1600x1024 = 700MB Vram
Bild 3 So müssen die Einstellungen aus um es nutzen zu können.



JC88 schrieb:


> Kann mal jemand nen Vorher-/Nachher Vergleichsbild  von diesem ganzen Abkürzungsquatsch hochladen? Ich seh noch nicht was  das wirklich bringen soll, außer Kopfschmerzen
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...


 
Was denn so schwer ? 

Einfache Formel :
SGSSAA = Jungs heißes Ding
OGSSAA = Jungs Ging aber net ganz so heiß
MSAA/CSAA = Der Durchschnitt halt
FXAA/MLAA = Zu viel Make Up
Kein AA = Alt und Faltig.

*Und je höher du eine AA-Modi hast ist es wie bei Frauen des so hübscher des so Teuer wird es *


----------



## Legacyy (12. März 2012)

@crimson 
SMAA/FXAA ist draußen, hab das iwie net so toll gefunden. Das 32x hab ich kurz nach meinem letzten Post reingemacht, und LOD ist auf -1 
Mein Inspector Settings:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehe gerade ich hab andere Bits drin... die C1 versuch ich auch noch mal, sollen ja besser sein^^


----------



## emowar (12. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand das Ende von Mass Effect 3 erleuter ich habe es nicht ganz verstanden


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2012)

Das LOD muss auf 1.375 bei 8xSGSSAA.
Also ich nutzte nur die C1 aber auch keine Unterschied gesehen zwischen denn ME2 AA-Bits und denn C1.

Wäre mal cool wenn einen Vergleich machen kannst mit VRam an zeige und FPS werten.


Edit: Die zwei sachen über der LOD Einstellung kannst aus machen brauch keine sau !


----------



## Fexzz (12. März 2012)

emowar schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand das Ende von Mass Effect 3 erleuter ich habe es nicht ganz verstanden


 
Was genau verstehst du nicht?

Schrieb es bitte in [spoiler ] Deine Frage [/spoiler ] (entferne die Leerzeichen in den Eckigen Klammern.


----------



## Legacyy (12. März 2012)

Vergleich kommt morgen nachmittag. muss morgen wieder um 5 auf der arbeit sein  deswegen gn8 von mir^^


----------



## Fexzz (12. März 2012)

Gut Nacht ;9


----------



## Brzeczek (12. März 2012)

Ich muss sagen die Maus Tastatur Steuerung ist sehr gut.


----------



## Tiz92 (12. März 2012)

Hab mal ne Frage:

Ich habe eine 5870 und SGSSAA geht nicht, auch sonst keine Treibereinstellungen und das nur in ME3, sonst gehts bei jedem Game. 

Hat jemand eine Radeon und zockt mit SGSSAA oder MLAA oder so? Greifen die Treibereinstellungen? Wenn ja wie habt ihr das gemacht?

Hab schon viel probiert.

Rest PC ist in der Sign.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2012)

Teste mal das Tool was dir schon gesagt habe und Update mal denn Treiber auf 12.2 oder höher.


----------



## Tiz92 (12. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Teste mal das Tool was dir schon gesagt habe und Update mal denn Treiber auf 12.2 oder höher.


 
Ja ja mach ich morgen gleich 

Dachte nur dass vielleicht ein anderer auch das Problem hat. 

Bin jetzt nur noch am Lappi im Wohnzimmer, wenn ich jetzt noch in den Zockraum gehe komme ich nicht mehr raus heute Nacht, also morgen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (12. März 2012)

So habe mal eine Anleitung für SGSSAA und AO (AO kommt morgen) geschrieben alle die es mal Lesen wollen einfach auf dem Link Klicken.
Die Rechtschreibung ist noch nicht die beste wird alles noch kommen aber das Grundgerüst steht auf jeden fall schon mal.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-mass-effect-3-frei-schlaten.html#post4037305


----------



## Schiassomat (13. März 2012)

Hallo Leute

Hab ein Problem mit ME3, und zwar ist es bei mir so dass das Spiel so ca. alle 1 bis 2 Stunden Hängen bleibt und ich das Game dann nur durch den Task Manager beenden kann.
Wenn ich das Game dann wieder starte funzt es wie gesagt 1 bis 2 Stunden ohne Probleme.

Hab jetzt schön langsam das Gefühl das meine SSD schuld ist.

Hat irgend jemand von euch auch das Problem, möglicherweise liegt es ja auch nur daran dass das Spiel noch ziemlich neu und Verbugt ist.

MFG


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Hat jemand das Spiels chon durch? Kann mir jemand im Spoiler oder via pn sagen ob Shepard stirbt oder nicht?

Wenn er stirbt hasse ich das Spiel...


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

Hier hatte ich die Verschiedenen Enden+Voraussetzungen mal aufgelistet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...ffect-3-update-17-02-12-a-36.html#post4035054


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2012)

Man kann auf der Normandy doch nachsehen, wieviele Streitkräfte man bislang zusammen hat. Bei mir ist die Motivation(oder wie heißt das?) immer bei 50%. Wie bekommt man die eigentlich höher?


----------



## Schiassomat (13. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man kann auf der Normandy doch nachsehen, wieviele Streitkräfte man bislang zusammen hat. Bei mir ist die Motivation(oder wie heißt das?) immer bei 50%. Wie bekommt man die eigentlich höher?


 
Versuch mal den Multiplayer.

MFG


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2012)

Schiassomat schrieb:


> Versuch mal den Multiplayer.
> 
> MFG


 
Der MP-Part reizt mich bei ME ja eigentlich garnicht. Hat dieser Wert denn wirklich Auswirkungen auf das Ende des Spiels?


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Der MP-Part reizt mich bei ME ja eigentlich garnicht. Hat dieser Wert denn wirklich Auswirkungen auf das Ende des Spiels?


 Die effektive militärische Stärke (die "Motivation") ist DAS wichtigste für die verschiedenen Enden. Guck mal oben in meinen Spoiler rein wie viel man da braucht. Mit MP soll man das angeblich einfacher zu erreichen sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

D.h. der MP hat auswirkungen auf den SP?! Will mir deine enden nich durchlesen 
Wenn das so ist, muss man also einfach ordentlich MP zocken um den SP zu meistern? Egal welchen Modus etc?

Also ich finde das Game einfach HAMMER!


----------



## Bambusbar (13. März 2012)

Naja, je mehr Mulitplayer du  zockst, umso höher ist deine Motivation, ergo steigt deine effektive militärische Stärke.
Ich bin imo irgendwo bei 93% ..das sollte also passen ^^
Wenns dir nur darum geht - einfach QuickMatch und gut ist.
Wobei - Bronze-Schwierigkeit  fest einstellen, alles andere wäre Wahnsinn wenn man noch nicht lvl 20 ist ^^


Aber mal ne Frage.
Ich hab mich nun schon ein wenig selbst gespoilert 
Geht um die verschiedenen Enden und  .. anklicken auf eigene Gefahr ^^



Spoiler



Mal angenommen, ich hab nen EMS von über 5000 (was ich bis zum Ende noch hinbekomme) - und ich zitiere mal (hab die collector Basis nicht zerstörtert ..tülülü .. (genau wie Maelons Daten zerstört ..hätte man das mal gewusst damals ^^)



> If your Readiness Rating is at 5,000 you can choose to destroy the reapers. If you did not interrupt The Illusive Man to "save" Anderson Shepard still lives.


Heißt das, das ich mich zwischen Anderson und Shepard entscheiden muss? OO
Die Reaper will ich so oder so platt machen  ^^

Ach, und nochwas ...



> With a Readiness Rating of 5,000  you can choose to destroy the Reapers OR control the Reapers OR  synthesis, and if you don't interrupt The Illusive Man to "save"  Anderson, Shepard will still live unless you choose Synthesis or Control  (which kills Shepard).


d.h. ich hab, wenn ich Basis in Teil2 zerstört habe, in Teil3 die volle Auswahl, was ich machen will?
Aber nicht wenn ich sie nicht zerstört habe? 
WTF? Sinn?




Ach ja, abgesehen davon - beste Eastereggs für mich bis jetzt :



Spoiler



Jack zu Shepard - "Everbody knows  you can't dance" (in der Bar)
Normandy mit StealthDrive active "the only way they'll notice us is if everyone starts singing the Russian national anthem."

Und - die "keine Fenster im Geth-Schiff Diskussion" herrlich


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Bin lvl 49 oder so.. hab schon bei 30 oder sowas angefangen :O Warscheilich wegen dem ME2 Char


----------



## Bambusbar (13. März 2012)

Nene, im Multiplayer fängt man bei Lvl 1 ein mir einem Char 
Solange du nicht Lvl 20 bist im MP solltest du die Finger von was anderem als Bronze lassen.

Importiert man sein Savegame aus Teil2 übernimmt man das Level daraus, ja


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Achsoo, na dann muss ich mit meinem Kollegen mal den MP unsicher machen


----------



## Bambusbar (13. März 2012)

Mach das 
Is eigentlich ganz funny.

Hm .. ich glaub meine Sherpardine wird in diesem Playthrough wohl ganz alleine bleiben -_-
Ich hab irgendwie alle Kerle vergrault, bei den Frauen scheinbar die falsche Option gewählt und meine alten Romanze will wohl doch nix mehr von mir wissen ..tsä.
Schade, dabei fand ich Ashley immer so knuffig.


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

-.- Ich seh schon, ich komm um den MP nicht herum 
Mein Shepard freundet sich so langsam mit Liara an... mal sehn was draus wird^^

@Freaks
bei der EMS gibts folgende Stufen (ohne inhaltliche Spoiler), aber im Spoiler wegen der Länge 


Spoiler



Mögliche Enden (Kollektoren-Basis in Mass Effect 2 nicht zerstört)

    * Bei einer EMS von weniger als 1.750
    * Ab einer EMS von 1.750 
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.050 
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.350 
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.650 
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.800
    * Ab einer EMS von 4.000 
    * Ab einer EMS von 5.000 

Mögliche Enden (Kollektoren-Basis in Mass Effect 2 zerstört)

    * Bei einer EMS von weniger als 1.750
    * Ab einer EMS von 1.750 
    * Ab einer EMS von 1.900 
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.350 
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.650 
    * Ab einer EMS von 2.800  
* Ab einer EMS von 4.000
    * Ab einer EMS von 5.000


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. März 2012)

So bin fertig mit allen.
Also schaut einfach mal rein leute und Like es mal 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-mass-effect-3-frei-schlaten.html#post4037305


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> -.- Ich seh schon, ich komm um den MP nicht herum


 
Ach das muss auch ohne den MP klappen. Dann mach ich die Reaper eben mit meinen 50% platt. Der MP reizt mich Null.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:
			
		

> Ach das muss auch ohne den MP klappen. Dann mach ich die Reaper eben mit meinen 50% platt. Der MP reizt mich Null.



Dann bekommst du das eine Ende nur, wenn du alles gemacht hast, dh. Planeten scannen, Nebenquests etc.


----------



## Rizzard (13. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dann bekommst du das eine Ende nur, wenn du alles gemacht hast, dh. Planeten scannen, Nebenquests etc.


 
Werd ich versuchen. Aber das Planeten scannen geht mir dank der Reaper schon jetzt auf den Sack. Da mach ich im Schnitt 2-3 Scanns und schon kleben mir die Viecher am After.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. März 2012)

How it should have ended ....
*** Effect 3 Alternate Endings. SPOILERS by *Arkis on deviantART[/url]

Das wäre das doch ein geiles Ende gewesen .. *sfz*


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Ach das muss auch ohne den MP klappen. Dann  mach ich die Reaper eben mit meinen 50% platt. Der MP reizt mich  Null.


 Naja, MP ist ja Teil vom Spiel. Ich werd am Wochenende mal reingucken.


Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Dann bekommst du das eine Ende nur, wenn du  alles gemacht hast, dh. Planeten scannen, Nebenquests etc.


Die Nebenquests muss man aber zügig machen, da manche nach bestimmten Missionen nicht mehr zu schaffen sind. 


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Werd ich versuchen. Aber das Planeten scannen  geht mir dank der Reaper schon jetzt auf den Sack. Da mach ich im  Schnitt 2-3 Scanns und schon kleben mir die Viecher am After.


 Mir auch, die Dinger kann man ja kaum abschütteln. Mich hat bisher immer der Sprung durchs Massenportal gerettet.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Wieso beschweren sich alle über das Ende?



Spoiler



In Legacyy´s Beitrag steht doch das Shepard überleb/t (/en kann). Und alle beschweren sich das am Ende Shepard stirbt. Was denn nun?!


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

Weil die meisten nicht das "beste" Ende erreicht haben. Und nur die "schlechten" kennen.
Und den Spoiler haste anscheinend doch gelesen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Ja konnte es nicht ab  Wenn Shepard sterben würde, wäre das Spiel ruiniert, dann hätte ich keine Lust mehr zu Spielen


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. März 2012)

Na wenn das der Grund für die ganze Aufregung wäre... Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn Shepard am Schluss stirbt, bei der Erfüllung seiner großen Mission zur Rettung von allem - seine Trilogie endet hier ja sowieso.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Na wenn das der Grund für die ganze Aufregung wäre... Ich hätte nichts dagegen wenn Shepard am Schluss stirbt, bei der Erfüllung seiner großen Mission zur Rettung von allem - seine Trilogie endet hier ja sowieso.


 
Ne geht gar nicht... Immerhin ist er (bei mir) mit Liara zusammen und will sein Leben mit ihr verbringen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ne geht gar nicht... Immerhin ist er (bei mir) mit Liara zusammen und will sein Leben mit ihr verbringen


 
Liara?
Tali!


----------



## JC88 (13. März 2012)

Das Leben ist halt gemein


----------



## Bambusbar (13. März 2012)

Bzgl. dem Ende...



Spoiler



Das Problem ist nicht, das Shepard stirbt - Selbstaufopferung ist bestimmt bei manchen nicht verkehrt.
Das Problem ist eher, dass man keine richtige Wahl hat am Ende.

Egal welche Ende man nimmt - fucked up sind sowieso alle.
Dazu noch die Sache während dem Gespräch mit dem Illusive Man .. püh.

Ich mein, man hatte in MassEffect immer die Wahl.
Paragon, Renegade, neutral .. das ist es, was das Spiel zu dem gemacht hat, was es ist.

Und diese Möglichkeit zu wählen, fehlt dir einfach.

Reaper zerstören und alle MassEffect Relays in die Luft jagen?
Ja, kein Ding. Hab ja schon mal eins in die Luft gejagt und nur Millionnen von Leute sind deswegen draufgegangen.
Kein Ding.
Na, niemals.
Die anderen beiden Versionen sind auch kacke.

Dann lieber Versiob 4:
Ok, Crucible vergessen und den Reaper auf gutem, altem Wege die Fresse polieren.
Wozu hat man denn Krogans, Turianer, Asari, Salarians, Geth, Quarianer und wenn weiß ich noch alles vereinigt, wenn man nicht am Ende Kämpfen kann? Sondern nur die Frage beantworten muss " welches Tor hätten sie denn gerne?"

Ich will sehen, wie Wrex und Garrus zusammen, Rücken an Rücken als Brothers in Arms, sich durch eine Horde Husks metzeln, wie Grunt sich mit irgendwas anlegt was dreimal so groß ist wie er und dabei brüllt "I am KROGAN!", wie Tali und ihre neuen Geth-Freunde eine Feuerwand legen und alles das da reinkommt einfach platz gewalzt wird, wie Joker mit der Normandy die vereinigte Flotte von zig tausenden Schiffen aus zig verschiedenen Rassen anführt ...

Einfach eine epische Schlacht für eine epische Spiele-Reihe.
Einfach den Reapern zeigen, wo der verdammte Hammer hängt.


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2012)

Spoiler



Ob Shepard überhaupt stirbt weiß keiner. Die aktuellen Enden sind eh nicht echt, ich weiß, einige wollen das nicht hören, aber das Ende ist definitv eine Halluzination. Es gibt so viele Beweise dafür, selbst die Twitter Beiträge der Bioware Mitarbeiter sind so offensichtlich, dass da noch was kommt.

Shepard ist indoktriniert durch die Reaper. Das Kind, dass den Catalyst darstellt, ist das Kind ganz vom Anfang des Spieles, das im Lüftungsschacht sitzt. Und dieses Kind existiert garnicht. Wieso sonst 
hilft zum Beispiel keiner dem Kind, wenn es in das Shuttle anfangs steigt?! Im 3ten Mass Effect Buch wird beschrieben, dass die Reaper bei einem fehlgeschlagenen Indoktrinationsversuch laut "brüllen". Dieses 
Brüllen ist zum Beispiel zu hören, wenn das Kind im Schacht mit Shepard redet und Anderson Shepard durch den Ruf "Shepard" kurz ablenkt. Dann hört man dieses Brüllen. Und das Kind ist danach Verschwunden.

Auch was das Kind sagt. "Du kannst uns nicht retten." Welches Kind würde sowas sagen, mal ehrlich. Ich bin zu 1000% überzeugt, dass das Ende garkeins ist, sondern dass Shepard immernoch in London liegt.
Der Grund dafür, dass man nur in der "Zerstören" Option noch einen Atemzug von Shepard hören kann ist, dass dies das einzige Ende ist, in dem er sich gegen die Indoktrination wehrt UND durch die Hohen Kriegsaktivposten schnell genug gefunden wird oder soetwas. Da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Es gibt über diese ganze Theorie schon über 300 Seiten im Forum und es macht Sinn. Ich bin seit Seite 1 dabei und habe bisher 
jede Seite gelesen und stehe 100% dahinter. Es muss so sein, Bioware fährt nicht einfach ihr bestes Spiel gegen die Wand. No fucking way."

Außerdem, die Indoktrination ist quasi die größte Waffe, die sie haben. Selbst die Protheaner erwähnen auf Ilos in ME1, dass sie selbst die Indoktrination nie genau verstanden haben und meist nur erkannt haben, dass jemand indoktriniert war, wenn es bereits zuspät war. Und KEINER hat so oft mit Reapern und deren Artefakten zu tun gehabt, wie Shepard.

Zusätzlich war Shep schonmal indoktriniert (Mass Effect 2, The Arrival DLC). Dort berichtet Shepard Admiral Hackett von schlimmen Albträumen und Stimmen, die er gehört hat, sich aber wieder gelegt hätten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wieso beschweren sich alle über das Ende?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Also:


Spoiler



Das eigentliche Problem ist ja nicht, das Shepard stirbt, damit kann ich ja noch leben.
Womit Ich (und viele andere) wirklich ein Problem haben ist, dass all die getroffenen Entscheidungen in keinster weise relevant sind.
Lasse ich Geth oder Quarianer sterben, Kroganer heilen oder nicht... alle diese Entscheidungen wirken sich nicht aufs Ende aus, es fehlt einfach die Langzeitwirkung.
Eine wirkliche Konsequenz unseres Handelns trifft nicht ein.
Es ist einfach vollkommen egal was wir in den Vorherigen Teilen gemacht haben, am Ende läuft es auf diese 3 Enden hinaus.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. März 2012)

@Fexzz, kannst du mal den Link zu dem entsprechendem Thread posten? Oder halt per PM?


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

@Fexzz


Spoiler



Das mit dem DLC für n besseres Ende konnte man sich ja fast denken, nachdem man dieses Debakel gesehen hat. Und das mit dem fehlgeschlagenen Indoktrinationsversuch klingt auch logisch. Das war doch auf der einigen Missionen so, dass Shepard wieder Visionen der Reaper hatte, bei der jeder andere nix mitbekommen hat. Und das mit dem Kind find ich eh n bissi abgedreht^^


----------



## Russel Grow (13. März 2012)

*Meine Meinung zu ME3: 
Was mich am meisten  stört: Du hast verdammt so wenig  Entscheidungsmöglichkeit. Obwohl damit werbung  gemacht wurde. Ab und zu  haste mal ne Auswahl in den Gesprächen, die sind aber  allesamt  unbedeutend.

**Naja,  an und für sich OK  (nicht mehr, nicht weniger) was ich extremst geil  fande: Das neue Kampfsystem. Endlich Biotik-angriffe die perfekt  kombinierbar sind (Sturmangriff mit Nova zB.) Diese Kombi geht total ab.  Aber wie gesagt, was mir böse aufstößt ist das fehlen  von  Unterhaltungsoptionen. Da fande ich den 2. Teil deutlich besser!

Und die Mugge im Purgatory auf der Citadel, ich liebe es.... *.*



Mal ne kleine Frage: 



Spoiler



Ich finde am Ende nur 2 Möglichkeiten.... Kontrollieren oder zerstören, was ist das dritte und wie erreicht man das?



*


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. März 2012)

Ne gewisse Anzahl an Kriegsaktivposten. Glaube 5000 oder so.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Ne gewisse Anzahl an Kriegsaktivposten. Glaube 5000 oder so.


 
Afaik braucht man da eine effektive Militärische Särke von 5000 oder mehr...
Die setzt sich aus Militärische Stärke* Bereitschaft zusammen!


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

guck mal ein paar seiten zurück, hab das in nem spoiler gepostet.
hMass Effect 3 Soundtrack - Purgatory Club


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2012)

Für das "Mittlere" Ende brauch man keine 5000 Punkte...ich hab 3000 Effektiv gehabt ohne Multiplayer und konnte das trotzdem wählen.

Der Thread ist hier zu finden: Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2012)

Mal zwei Fragen: wieviel Speicherplatz nimmt ME3 bei euch auf der SSD/HDD ein?

Auf der Verpackung steht 15Gb. Gehe ich aber auf den Ordner "Mass Effect 3" unter Origin Games steht da 11,3Gb.
Nicht das mir das fehlt...und ich nicht weiterspielen kann.

Und noch ne Frage: Wo kann ich die EMS Punkte sehen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. März 2012)

In der Kommandozentrale 
Der große runde Tisch beim "Telefon".


----------



## Legacyy (13. März 2012)

Mein Mass Effect ist 13GB groß.. hab allerdings auch noch die englische Sprache installiert.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2012)

Hmm. Das Kampfinformationszentrum meinst du aber nicht ne?

Und wie ist das mit den Speicherplatz den Mass Effect 3 bei mir einnimmt. Ist das mit den 11,3GB richtig?


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2012)

Wenn du vor der Sternenkarte stehst, gehst du nach rechts, dort ist eine Tür. Dort kommst du durch diese "Sicherheitsschleuse", am Konferenzraum vorbei und dann in die neue "Zentrale" Dort ist am Tisch ein kleines Terminal, wo du deine Kriegsaktivposten einsehen kannst :>


----------



## JC88 (13. März 2012)

Diese drecks Sicherheitsschleuse hätte ich als erstes zertrümmert wenn ich gekonnt hätte

@Headcrash:
Ich denke die restlichen GB liegen irgendwo in einem Benutzerverzeichnis. Windows teilt das ja ganz gerne mal auf.


----------



## RyzA (13. März 2012)

Ok, werde ich beim nächsten mal nachgucken.


> @Headcrash:
> Ich denke die restlichen GB liegen irgendwo in einem Benutzerverzeichnis. Windows teilt das ja ganz gerne mal auf.


Habe das auch fast vermutet. Dann ist ja soweit alles ok denke ich.


----------



## Henninges (13. März 2012)

HILFE !



Spoiler



bin auf rannoch und schaffe es einfach nicht diesen verdammten reaper zu markieren...nach dem ersten beschuss durch die normandy, erwischt mich das vieh, obwohl ich die dollsten dinge anstelle um nicht getroffen zu werden...gibt's da ne möglichkeit den anvisiervorgang zu beschleunigen ?



danke !


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. März 2012)

Spoiler



Anvisieren, so weit es geht und wenn er losschießt, durch ein paar Seitwärtsrollen ausweichen und mit dem Visieren weitermachen!


----------



## Bambusbar (13. März 2012)

Zu Henninges "Problem" 



Spoiler



Ja, ich hing an dem Ding auch lange ^^


Markieren wenn möglich und wenn der Strahl schon auf dich los geht, erst dann bewegen, wenn du dich vorher bewegst, folgt der Strahl dir.
Du  machst beim anvisieren da weiter, wo du vorher aufgehört hast, also lieber 2sec z früh zur Seite als 2sec zu spät-


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. März 2012)

Man sollte in ME3 fürs laufen in der Citadel XP gekommen.

Denn ich suche da einen wo ich die Quest ab geben kann. Denn ich habe was gefunden was Jemand geben muss nur finde ich denn nicht. Der name der Quest Laute: "Steuerungspläne für Automatische  Geschütze von Cerberrus"

Ich lauf da noch Amko...

Edit:
http://www.eurogamer.de/articles/20...sionen-prioritaeten-romanzen-trophaeen?page=4

Habe hier zwar die Lösung nur leider will die nicht oder sonst was hat jemand eine Lösung ?


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2012)

Der müsste im Präsidimsunterhaus stehen. Ausm Fahrstuhl raus und rechts den langen Gang soweit runter wie es geht. Dann beim Ausgang müsste der irgendwo am Geländer stehen. Soweit ich mich erinnere. Kann mich jedoch auch irren.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Geth vs. Quarianer


Spoiler



Ich kann mich nicht zwischen GEth und QUarianer entscheiden. Es ist einfach beides falsch. Die Geth haben es nicht verdient zu sterben nur weil die Quarianer so blöd waren und gleich nach dem frieden sie angrefien. ALlerdings haben die gesamten Quarianer auch nicht den tod verdient :S Was meint ihr?


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Geth vs. Quarianer
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Nimm den Mittelweg. Lass beide überleben. Über die Paragon antwort funkt Shepard die Quarianische Flotte an und bittet um Rückzug. Den Ausgang kannst du dann selbst genießen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Bei mir gibts kein Mittelweg?


p.s.

Am kriegsterminal sieht man ja die Flottenstärke, wo sieht man dann diese "Bereitschaft/Mitivation"?


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2012)

Oh, wenn es bei dir keinen MIttelweg gibt, hast du ein Problem, da fehlen dir wohl einfach einige Paragon-Punkte.



Spoiler



Ganz ehrlich, ich könnte mich dort  nicht entscheiden. Der Krieg war ein gigantisches Missverständnis. Die Geth wollten sich selbst schützen, die Quarianer ebenfalls. Ich könnte mich nicht gegen die Geth entscheiden (wegen Legion) und auch nicht gegen die Quarianer (wegen Tali, da sie auch meine Romanze ist.)

An deiner Stelle würd ich vielleicht 'nen anderen Spielstand laden und meine Paragon PUnkte pushen.

Ansonsten: Entscheide dich für die Quarianer. Ich finde, das Ende in dem die Quarianer untergehen zehntausendmal emotionaler ( als ich mir das mal angesehen hatte, hab ich geweint wie ein kleiner Bub ) als der Untergang der Geth.

Denk aber dran: Wenn du nicht beide rettest verlierst du eine gesamte Flotte.


Bereitschaft/Motivation ist die % Zahl. Diese erhöht sich durch die gewonnen Multiplayer-Partien afaik.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. März 2012)

@Freak:
Die Motivation sieht man auch da :>
Ist die einzige Prozentangabe die da vorhanden ist.



Spoiler



Beim ersten Mal musst du sagen "Upload the Data" und danach solltest du die Möglichkeit haben zu sagen "Warn the Fleet"
Da kommt es auf ME2 an - je nachdem ob Tali/Legion überlebt haben, Loyal sind und du den Streit geschlichtet hast  und aus Teil3 ob du den anderen Quarianer Admiral gerettet hast.



@Citadel-Quest:
Manche sind verbuggt (Hanar Diplomat, z.b.) andere sind, nachdem bestimtme Mainquest-Abschnitte erreicht sind, nicht mehr machbar.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ne das wird nicht mal angezeigt? Ich mein wenn man nich genug Paragon häätte, wärs ja so grau oder nicht? Hab mir sogar das VIdeo dazu angezeigt, ich mach es genau so, aber es wird weder eine Paragon noch Renegade möglichkeit angezeigt


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2012)

Eventuell hast du dann eine Entscheidung vorher vergeigt? Keine Ahnung obs relevant ist, Bambusbar erwähnte ja, dass eventuell sogar Entscheidungen aus ME2 darauf einfluss haben. Oder die Entscheidung, den Admiral oder seine Crew zu retten. Keine Ahnung, vielleicht ist dein allgemeiner Ruf auch zu niedrig? Ich kann mir sonst nix erklären :[


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

In ME2 hab ich den streit zwischen beiden geklärt, sodass beide Loyal waren etc...  Ich lade ein frührer und mach noch mehr Paragon.. ICh hab aber schon ca . 3/4... Und ich kanns mir nich erklären warume s gar nicht angezeigt wird.

Edit:

Der Streit zwischen denen ist doch vor der selbstmordmission oder war danach noch was? Nach der Mission hab ich gespeichert und nix mehr gemacht.


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2012)

Spoiler



Sehr, sehr seltsam. Ich konnte das beim ersten Mal wählen. Hast du den Quarianischen Admiral gerettet?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Jop mit der paragon auswahl


----------



## Bambusbar (13. März 2012)

Also das hat nix mit Paragon zu tun :>
Eher mit Renegade? *grübel*

Ich bin jedenfalls fast full Renegade und konnte das Ding retten.
Aber wie gesagt, hat auf jedenfalls was mit Me2 zu tun.

Hast du bei beiden Malen keine Möglichkeit irgendwas zu tun?
Also quasi nur beide mal die rechts Seite als Auswahl?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (13. März 2012)

Spoiler



Das Problem hatte ich auch, da haben wohl 1-2 Renegade Punkte gefehlt. Hab mich dann schweren Herzens für die Geth entschieden. Die können ja nichts dafür, dass man sie dauernd vernichten wollte (siehe die Reise in dem Geth-Knoten). Und dann hat sich Tali von der Klippe geschmissen ;__;

Was ich verdammt schade finde is, das man immer noch nicht weiß wie die Quarianer aussehen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (13. März 2012)

Ja, ich kann sagen Daten hochladen oder geth töten, danach appeliert je nachdem der noch mal an den verstand aber dann kann ich wieder nur sagen geth oder flotte..

wieso wiwso renegade? Wenn ich beide rette is das doch paragon oder was meinst du?
Welche Entscheidung denn aus me2?!  nervt mich gerade tierisch. Wie gesagt Streit geschlichtet, geth nich zerstört.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. März 2012)

@ Freak:


Vlt. hilft dir das Priority: Rannoch - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more 

Ich sehs grad.
Ist weniger eine Frage von Loyal oder nicht aus Me2, sondern ob man die Geth-Heretics zerstört hat und ob Tali ins Exil gegangen ist oder nicht.


----------



## Fexzz (13. März 2012)

Ouh..das erklärt einiges. Das könnte tatsächlich stimmen. dafuq, hätte nie gedacht, dass sich das alles doch noch so krass auswirkt. Die wirklich großen Entscheidungen, ja, aber...wow. Im impressed.


----------



## seventyseven (13. März 2012)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der "Real Life Indoktrination" von der im Bioware Forum geredet wird ? Für die, die es nicht wissen 
Extreme Spoiler !


Spoiler



Das Shepard nachdem er von dem Reaper Strahl getroffen worden ist alles nur Träumt da er von Harbinger Indoktriniert worden ist immerhin hört man in wenn man dem Kind folgt Stimmen das es niemand zum Strahl geschafft hat und das Anderson erst nach Shepard den Strahl betritt aber trotzdem zuerst bei der Konsole ist obwohl kein weiterer weg vorhanden ist gleiches gilt für den Illusive Man der aus dem nichts auftaucht. Kurz vor dem Ende das Kind als Katalysator erscheint obwohl niemand anderes das Kind gesehen hat.

Für mich eindeutige Indize das Shepard Indoktriniert worden ist um die Reaper zu kontrollieren was eine Lüge ist und ihn Vernichtet aber in Blau (Paragon,Gut) dargestellt wird oder Synthetisches und Organisches Leben zu vereinen und wer sich an Saren aus ME1 erinnert war das der gleiche Plan den er verfolgte seltsamerweise reagiert das Kind ziemlich Positiv darauf weil das auch der Plan der Reaper ist den sie auch Ernten nennen (Siehe Husks, Banshees etc.)

Oder eine andere Möglichkeit und zwar die Reaper zu vernichten was in Rot (Renegade,Böse) dargestellt wird
(Was dafür steht das die Indoktrination von Harbinger gebrochen ist) immerhin wacht Shepard kurz darauf auch wieder (je nach War Assets) in den Trümmern von London auf und nicht auf den Trümmern der Citadel.

Meine Prognose : DLC oder ein weitere Teil wenn auch nicht als Shepard


----------



## Gamer090 (13. März 2012)

Habe jetzt nicht alle 45 Seiten dieses Threads gelesen, habe einen Trailer auf hwclips.com gefunden der zeigt mit wem der Mänliche Shepard seine Romanzen hat. Nichts spektakuläres dabei aber wer es mal sehen will bitte sehr KLICK


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> @ Freak:
> 
> 
> Vlt. hilft dir das Priority: Rannoch - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more
> ...



Was für eine kake -.- Ich werde das so nicht entscheiden ^^ ALso wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, muss ich die Heratics nicht überschreiben sondern töten/zerstören? Hab sie im 2ten nämlich überschrieben (STreit zwischen den beiden aber geschlichtet, Talis exil verhindert.). Das wiederum heißt ich hab folgende möglichkeiten:

1. Entscheidung entweder geth oder quarianer treffen --> NEIN! 
2. Mass Effect 2 nochmal durchspielen und diesmal die Heratics zerstören. --> Aufwendig, aber würde ich wohl oder übel machen.
3. Mit Glück einen älteren ME2 Speicherstand finden / Wiederherstellen der relativ kurz davor ist. --> Wär natürlich das beste

4. Speicherstand von masseffectsaves.com runterladen --> Möglich, aber dann sind alle Entscheidungen aus Teil 1 von mir auch futsch. Das ist doof.

5. Kann es sein das ich "Completing Rannoch: Geth Fighter Squadrons. " nicht gemacht habe, aber ich erinnere mich nicht mehr.


Ich werde wohl erstmal Punkt 5. Kontrollieren, dann hab ich zwar ca. 1 Stunde Spielverlust, aber das ist besser als ganz ME2 nochmal. Ich hoffe das die Geratics Überschreibung oder Zerstören mission nciths damit zu tun hat.
Auf dem Planeten waren doch insgesamt 3 Missionen oder? Die Admiral-Gruppe, die Geth-Drohnen und die Reaper-Basis oder?
Dh. erst den Admiral, dann die Geth und dann den Reaper. 
Ich glaube, bin mir aber nicht sicher, das ich die Drohnen nicht gemacht habe. Könnte mir einer kurz sagen was da passiert/ was man da machen muss, vllt erinnere ich mich dann


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich von der "Real Life Indoktrination" von der im Bioware Forum geredet wird ? Für die, die es nicht wissen
> Extreme Spoiler !
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hab das schon paar Seiten vorher angesprochen, die Theorie ist die einzige sinnvolle und 1000 Mal logischer, als das reale Ende. btw hab ich heute folgendes entdeckt: The Final Hours of Mass Effect 3 Da wirds denk ich bald einige interessante Sachen zu sehen geben.

@ FreaksLikeMe: Ich selbst hab die Heretics im zweiten Teil auch überschrieben und konnte trotztdem die Paragon Option wählen. Daran kanns nicht liegen.

Ich hab auf Rannoch in der Reihenfolge gerabeitet: Erst die Geth-Jäger, dann den Admiral, dann die Station.



Spoiler



Bei den Drohnen gehts in der Mission darum, eine Staffel Geth-Jäger auszuschalten, indem man sie direkt aus dem "Server" entfernt. Dazu betritt man den sogenannten "Geth-Konsens" und dort erfährt man auch einiges darüber, wie der Krieg zwischen Geth und Quarianern begonnen hat.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Jau, wenn man die Geth-Fighter-Squadrons gemacht hat, erinnert man sich dran, ziemlich cool da rumzulaufen, fand ich.

Mach am besten das mal vorher, dann sollte es eigentlich möglich sein, Geth und Quarianer zu bekommen 
Viel Glück.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (14. März 2012)

Vllt haben sich manche schonmal gefragt warum das Waffen Holstern nicht mehr in ME3 gibt (Taste H).
Ich habe diese Funktion eigtl. oft genutzt. Man konnte dann auch imo schneller rennen und sah nicht ganz so Banane  aus, wenn man nicht die ganze Zeit mit der Knispel im Anschlag durch den  Level gehüpft ist und gerade keine Gegner da waren.

Die Begründung ist ganz einfach



> _Can't holster in combat zones. Was taken out because of RAM limitations on consoles._
> 
> Brenon Holmes - Bioware


Sry, einfach nur vor allem Bitter für die PCler. Ist jetzt zwar kein großen Ding mit dem Feature aber ich vermisses einfach.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Lol, geile Nummer. 

Mussten sie auch für die Konsoleros dieses verkackte Ende einbauen, weil n richtiges Ende zu aufwendig gewesen wäre?


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2012)

Naja, fands anfangs blöd aber nach 'ner Zeit hats mich kaum gestört. Außerdem, ich glaube, wenn ich auf einem Planeten rumlaufen würde, der von Reapern angegriffen wird, würd ich meine Waffe auch keine Sekunde weglegen 

Edit: für alle, die schon durch sind, hier ein kleiner Motivations-Thread mit einigen lustigen Bildchen  Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Geiler Thread ... und bestes Bild überhaupt:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (14. März 2012)

Wenigstens haben Sie uns die Quickslots gelassen, wir sollten dafür eigtl. dankbar sein.
 Davon dürfen nur die Konsoleros nicht Wind bekommen, sonst wird das bei uns auch nachträglich wieder rausgepatcht, soll ja keiner bevorzugt werden


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Ach, wo du es grad sagst:

Man ist auf 50 Saveslots pro Char beschränkt .. fand ich auch super knorke  -_-


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Geiler Thread ... und bestes Bild überhaupt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist wirklich so hammer geil  Find das Bild mit dem Dog und "Playing dead" auch sehr gut. Allgemein hat der Thread mir echt sehr viel Freude bereitet


----------



## JC88 (14. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ach, wo du es grad sagst:
> 
> Man ist auf 50 Saveslots pro Char beschränkt .. fand ich auch super knorke  -_-


 
Speicherst du nach jedem Dialog separat ab oder wie kriegt man 50 Slots voll???


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Och, das geht schneller als man denkt :>
Vor allem bei Mass Effect.

Kleine Erklärung:


Spoiler



Spätestens nachdem Cerberus die Citadelle übernimmt hat und ich danach nicht mehr zur Brissom Acadamy konnte und da alle tot waren, ich neu laden musst aber der nächste Save vorher von VOR Tuchanka war,  hab ich dann doch lieber öfters als zu selten gespeichert :>



Man kann aber die schon vorhandenen Savegames einfach  wegkopieren, dann kann man mit Save 51 einfach weitermachen ^^


----------



## JC88 (14. März 2012)

Einfach die Richtigen Entscheidungen zur Richtigen Zeit treffen, dann braucht man sowas auch nicht

Das Spiel sollten sie eigentlich für die Offz-Ausbildung der Bundeswehr nutzen


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Naja, woher soll man denn wissen, das die Leute von der Akademie nach der Cerberus-Citadelle tot sind? ^^


----------



## JC88 (14. März 2012)

Warum sollte man damit warten sie zu retten? Die haben doch durchaus großes Potential beim großen Kampf am Ende


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Naja, woher soll man denn wissen, das die Leute von der Akademie nach der Cerberus-Citadelle tot sind? ^^


 
Die sind nicht alle tot 



Spoiler



Wenn du die Akademie nicht rettest, wird Jack in der Cerberus Basis indoktriniert und wird dann zu Phantom Jack und du musst gegen sie kämpfen. Das selbe mit Legion, wenn du ihn in ME2 Cerberus übergibst.

Was überaus interessant ist, würde zugerne die Geth/Quarianer Mission spielen und sehen, was passiert, wenn Legion nicht da ist um sich zu opfern. Dann kann man den Krieg ja praktisch nicht vermeiden ;o


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (14. März 2012)

Irgendwie habe ich auch das Gefühl, dass man mit den "Renegade" Optionen im 3er bessere Karten hat. Aber ich finde das nicht mal so schlecht. Dieses Unkalkulierbare macht das ganze doch auch etwas interessanter und nicht immer sind die rational/weisen Entscheidungen, die mit dem besten Benefit am Ende. Ich finds gut und vor allem autentisch


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Steht ja nicht ohne Grund dan den Missionen dran "Priority" von daher 

@Fexzz:
Jau, weiß ich ^^



Spoiler



Und Morinth kommt dir in London als Banshee entgegen, wenn du sie anstatt Samara gewählt hast ^^



Es gibt da schon ein paar sehr interessante "Was wäre wenn Szenarien" muss ich ja zugeben 
Aber wie schon ma gesagt - das Spiel selber ist geil, keine Frage.
Und dann kommt das Ende ...


----------



## JC88 (14. März 2012)

Das ist ja das schöne an dem Spiel, je nachdem welche Entscheidungen man trifft entwickelt sich der Charakter in eine persönlichere Richtung. Wobei ich am Anfang schon gedacht hatte man hätte ihn in der Zwischenzeit mit den Glücksbärchies in einen dunklen Raum gesteckt...ist nur mir das so ergangen oder sind alle Antworten die man relativ früh im Spiel trifft ziemlich "weich gewaschen"?


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Ja, das Gefühl hatte ich am Anfang auch.
Immer (meißtens ^^) die Renegade-Antwort gewählt und dachte scho "So, jetzt knallt sie dir einen vor den Latz" .. und dann doch nur "Puff".

Da hät ich grad im dritten Teil irgendwie mehr Pepp erwartet.
Wobei, gegen Ende wurde das gefühlt auch besser


----------



## JC88 (14. März 2012)

Ja, gegen Ende wirds wirklich besser. Aber ich hätte da insgesamt n bisschen mehr erwartet. Wobei die Deutsche Synchronisation insgesamt echt gut gemacht ist


----------



## DarthLAX (14. März 2012)

hm...bin nen paragade 



Spoiler



bei gesprächen bin ich 99% paragon, aber die interrupts vom renegade nehme ich oft (z.B. den quarianer Admiral eine zu verpassen - ich gebe zu, das mich das gefreut hat und das mindeste war, das er erwarten konnte, nachdem er mich auf dem geth-dreadnought fast umgebracht hätte und auch daran schuld ist (zum großen teil - mit talis vater und admiral raan (die so blaß ist und sich net durchsetzen kann IMHO), oder James Vega beim sparring eine zu verpassen ^^....aber am besten war die "so und jetzt knall ich Udina ab"-option, vor allem da man gesehen hat, das der ne schraube locker hat - d.h. ich empfinde diese option (den bewaffneten aufständischen abzuknallen) nicht mal als "renegade" sondern sogar als sehr rational vgl. der finale rettungsschuss bei der polizeit IMHO)



mfg LAX
ps: so mal nach dem ofen gucken (bin am lappi von meinem dad, weil ich gerade hier einheize...danach gehts zurück nach oben und evtl. zurück an meinen eigenen lappi...wobei zocken auch was hätte und damit ich wieder am desktop-rechner sitzen würde 
pps: zu "ich hätte mehr erwartet" empfehle ich euch dieses thema aus dem BW-Forum (ist von mir ^^) WARNUNG:

SPOILER!!!!!

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network
anmerkung: komischer text der da für meinen link kommt, aber bei mir geht es d.h. ich hoffe ihr kommt da hin wo ich euch hin führen will


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

@Lax, pack das mal in nen Spoiler, damit die Leute die noch nicht so weit sind, nicht überrascht sind 

Aber ja, ich glaub fast  jeder nimmt das Udina-Interrupt 
Ich spiel  imo, bzw. hab eh Reneage gespielt, da war das nicht schwer, hab aber die Paragon-Interrupts eigentlich alle ausgelassen,  zumindest fast alle.
Ob ich mich zu nem Durchgang mit meinem Paragon-Infiltrator bewegen kann .. gute Frage.

@JC
Ich hab komplett auf englisch gezockt, von daher - k a.
Aber die Stimme von Jennifer Hale ist auch wie immer einfach nur geil


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2012)

Mass Effect ist in meinen Augen tatsächlich eins der Spiele, wo die deutschen Sprecher um längen besser sind als die Englischen  ME1 hab ich noch auf Englisch gespielt, aber als ich dann ME2 auf Deutsch gespielt hatte fand ich es soviel besser, dass ich dort geblieben bin ;p


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (14. März 2012)

Ok, da muss ich vehement widersprechen. Die dt. Synchro geht mal gar nicht. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache aber gerade die englische FemShep Synchro von JH ist einfach ungeschlagen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. März 2012)

danke für eure hilfe  Ich glaube ich habe wirklich die Geth mission nicht gemacht  puuuh ^^ Hooffentlich ist es auch so


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Viel Glück

Ich war auch zuerst schockiert, als ich den Spoiler im BSN gelesen habe und hab mich dann direkt mal informiert, wie die Mission wirklich abläuft und war dann erleichtert, als es diesen Ausweg gab.
Noch erleichterter war ich dann, als es auch wirklich geklappt hat


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Ok, da muss ich vehement widersprechen. Die dt. Synchro geht mal gar nicht. Ist natürlich Geschmackssache aber gerade die englische FemShep Synchro von JH ist einfach ungeschlagen


 
Die bringt mir auch nix, wenn ich 'nen Male Shepard spiele  Aber das ist wirklich geschmackssache, ich bin sonst defintiv der Typ, der alle original Synchros besser findet, sowohl von Spielen, als auch von Serien (TBBT/2 1/2 Men / Scrubs) aber Mass Effect find ich auf deutsch einfach klasse. :>


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. März 2012)

SO tatsächlich  Hab die Geth Flotten Mission icht gemacht


----------



## RyzA (14. März 2012)

Ich finde es ja ganz gut wenn man im Spiel der Schwierigskeitgrad verändern kann. Bei 1-2 Kämpfen hatte ich von "normal" auf "leicht" geändert weil ich da mehrmals abgekratzt bin. Nur das leicht dann schon wieder zu leicht ist. Da kann man ohne Deckung reingehen und ganze Magazine leeren im Nahkampf. 

Irgendwie hätte es da noch eine Zwischenstufe oder andere bessere Gewichtung geben müssen.

Naja, stelle danach dann auch wieder auf "normal" um.

Spiel in RPG.


----------



## seventyseven (14. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja ganz gut wenn man im Spiel der Schwierigskeitgrad verändern kann. Bei 1-2 Kämpfen hatte ich von "normal" auf "leicht" geändert weil ich da mehrmals abgekratzt bin. Nur das leicht dann schon wieder zu leicht ist. Da kann man ohne Deckung reingehen und ganze Magazine leeren im Nahkampf.
> 
> Irgendwie hätte es da noch eine Zwischenstufe oder andere bessere Gewichtung geben müssen.
> 
> ...



Spiels mal auf Extrem ich musste mich echt beherrschen um die Schwierigkeit in der Grissom Akademie nicht zu verändern weil die Große Halle abartig Schwer ist


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2012)

Ich mach auch grad neu auf Extrem...als Frontkämpfer :>


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Extrem = Insanity? ^^

Geht alles, man muss nur manchmal geduldig sein 
Und immer n Auge auf die Muni werfen :>


----------



## dragonlort (14. März 2012)

Hallo
Ich habe auch mal eine frage, wen ich mass effect 3 für die ps3 hole aber gebraucht und der online code schon verwendet wurde kann ich den dan nochmal verwenden odet mus ich den dan neu kaufen in psn!


----------



## seventyseven (14. März 2012)

Neu Kaufen sonst könnte ja jeder seinen einfach Weitergeben 



Bambusbar schrieb:


> Extrem = Insanity? ^^
> 
> Geht alles, man muss nur manchmal geduldig sein
> Und immer n Auge auf die Muni werfen :>


 Nicht lesen falls du es noch nicht hast  


Spoiler



Da erinnere ich mich an den Fight mit Kai Leng in der Cronos Basis von TIM/Cerberus da habe ich glaube 1h auf Extrem gebraucht bis ich ihn erledigt hatte da mich jedesmal ne Granate von den Cerberus Leuten in der Deckung traf ich weg musste un dann Niedergeballert wurde.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Bin scho druch :>



Spoiler



Erinner mich nicht daran .. dieser Kampf war zum kotzen -_-
Vor allem das der nach der Cutscene auf dich zu gestürmt kommt und ich erstmal kein Plan hatte, was ich da machen sollte ^^

Das lustige daran war - ich war irgendwie mehr damit beschäftigt mir die Phantome vom Leib zu halten, die auf Insanity auch echt fies sind und ZACK - Cutscene, Kai Leng am Boden .. ich so "Hä, wasn nu kaputt?" ^^


----------



## seventyseven (14. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Bin scho druch :>
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Bin ja eher ein Paragon Spieler aber habe da ohne zu zögern den Renegade Interupt benutzt seine klinge mit der Faust zerstört und ihm mein Omni Blade in den Magen gerammt
Wüsste aber nur zu gerne wie es ohne den Interupt ausgeht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. März 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ohne Interrupt haut er die Klinge ins Steuerpult, weil Shepard ausweicht und dann wird er mit dem Omniblade erstochen. Also kein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Jo, richtig.
Das ist der einzige Unterschied ..also eher n bisschen "lol" .. naja ^_^
Hab zwar nicht verstanden, was daran Renegade sein soll ..aber nun gut. 

Wobei .. andere Leuts Sachen kaputtmachen is schon fies


----------



## Gamer090 (14. März 2012)

Wer die 3 Möglichen Enden sehen will, hier gibt es die aber wundert euch nicht, ist nichts dabei das Positiv ist am Schluss für Shepard. Die Entwickler wollten wohl nur mit allen 3 Enden sagen das es kein viertes Spiel geben wird und das Ende bei ME2 hat mir deutlich besser gefallen.


----------



## Bambusbar (14. März 2012)

Das Ende von ME2 besser zu machen is ja auch ich schwer bei so ner Vorlage 
Imho ists einfach so, dass man sich bei dem Ende nickt denkt "Woah, krasser Shit" und noch ein paar Fragen hat, die vlt. extra offenbleiben sollen, sonder man denkt sich einfach WTF und ist enttäuscht. 

Hab noch keinen gefunden, den ich kenne, der das Ende gut fand ^^
Das spricht schon irgendwie für sich .. leider *sfz*

Naja, mal sehen was da noch kommt.

Wobei - das aller aller aller aller aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaler schlimmste an Me3 ist eigentlich, dass man KEINEN Krogan als Squad-Member hat 
Das hat mich wirklich traurig gemacht


----------



## Fexzz (14. März 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wer die 3 Möglichen Enden sehen will, hier gibt es die aber wundert euch nicht, ist nichts dabei das Positiv ist am Schluss für Shepard. Die Entwickler wollten wohl nur mit allen 3 Enden sagen das es kein viertes Spiel geben wird und das Ende bei ME2 hat mir deutlich besser gefallen.


 
Es gibt ein viertes Mass Effect. Defintiv sogar. Der Handlungsstrang von Shepard sollte nur im dritten Teil aufhörne, da seine Story von Anfang an als Trilogie konzipiert war.



Spoiler



Und Shepard kann "überleben". Wenn du 5000 EMS hast und das zerstören Ende wählst, bekommst du am Ende eine Szene, in der Shepard (vermutlich in London) unter einem Schutthaufen begraben ist und noch einen Atemzug macht.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Es gibt ein viertes Mass Effect. Defintiv sogar.  Der Handlungsstrang von Shepard sollte nur im dritten Teil aufhörne, da  seine Story von Anfang an als Trilogie konzipiert war.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Habe einen Trailer dazu gefunden KLICK da überlebt er aber mich wundert es schon wie er das geschafft haben soll, auf einem Planeten kann er gar nicht sein wie soll er den Eintritt in die Atmosphäre überlebt haben?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Es gibt ein viertes Mass Effect. Defintiv sogar. Der Handlungsstrang von Shepard sollte nur im dritten Teil aufhörne, da seine Story von Anfang an als Trilogie konzipiert war.


Dann aber bitte Erstkontaktkrieg 


Spoiler



Danach kann es ja schlecht spielen wenn die Enden so bleiben, da ja dann alle Massenportale im Arsch sind.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. März 2012)

Spoiler



Dass die Massenportale am A.... sind, ist doch kein Hindernis...
Die Protheaner haben sogar mit der Röhre bewiesen, dass man die nachbauen kann.
Afaik hatte soagr in ME2 eine Asari-Matriarchin auf Ilos in der Bar behauptet, dass die Asari auch mal an eine Massenportalprogramm gedacht haben...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2012)

Also muss sagen mir ist das alles Zu einfach...alle Rasen haben sich auf ein mal lieb...und alle deine früheren Begleiter Sterbe dir einfach nur noch weg. Das Waffen Moden is langweilig..
Die Stroy naja is oki aber sonst die Zwei entfande ich besser.


----------



## seventyseven (15. März 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Habe einen Trailer dazu gefunden KLICK da überlebt er aber mich wundert es schon wie er das geschafft haben soll, auf einem Planeten kann er gar nicht sein wie soll er den Eintritt in die Atmosphäre überlebt haben?



Spoiler Warnung


Spoiler



Weil er die Erde möglicherweise nie verlassen hat ? Alles nur ein Traum war weil er von Harbinger der sich als das Kind manifestiert Indoktriniert worden ist um Shepard zu beseitigen 

Siehe die 3 Enden 
1. Kontrolle der Reaper Indok. klappt Shepard stirbt (Wird Übrigens als Blau angezeigt was ja Gut bedeutet)

2. Synthesis Verschmelzung von Organischem un Synthetischem Leben was die Reaper von Anfang an verfolgen

3. Shepard zerstört die Reaper was heißt das er die Indoktrination bricht (Wird als Rot für Böse dargestelllt und auch von dem Kind bzw Harbinger so bezeichnet weil Synthetisches Leben stirbt was wiederum eine Lüge ist da Shepard teils Synthetisch ist und je nach War Assets in London aufwacht)
.
Du solltest dich in die Indoktrinations Theory im Bioware forum einlesen


----------



## DarthLAX (15. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> @Lax, pack das mal in nen Spoiler, damit die Leute die noch nicht so weit sind, nicht überrascht sind
> 
> Aber ja, ich glaub fast  jeder nimmt das Udina-Interrupt
> Ich spiel  imo, bzw. hab eh Reneage gespielt, da war das nicht schwer, hab aber die Paragon-Interrupts eigentlich alle ausgelassen,  zumindest fast alle.
> ...



ok, done  - hab net dran gedacht das noch wer net durch sein könnte...*shame on me*...vor allem halt, weil ich mir zeit gelassen habe...fehlende motivation wegen den enden kommt noch dazu!

mfg LAX


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. März 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Spoiler Warnung
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
D.h. für das "gute" ende muss man die renegade antwort/entscheidung nehmen?

hab gestern mal den mp ausprobiert, ist ganz nett  Denke aber das er schnell ausgelutscht sein wird.


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Spiels mal auf Extrem ich musste mich echt beherrschen um die Schwierigkeit in der Grissom Akademie nicht zu verändern weil die Große Halle abartig Schwer ist


 Ja bei der Halle hatte ich auch schon Probleme. Da hatte ich da erste mal auf "leicht" geändert gehabt.

Und was höre ich hier so: man kann keinen Kroganer mit in den Squad nehmen? Schade.
Hatte mich schon bemüht da den Streit zwischen Kroganer und Turianern zu schlichten immer mit den Hintergedanken das ich auch eine Kroganer später im Team bekomme.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Nope, gibt keine Kroganer :/
Man hat nur 7 Squadmitglieder zur Auswahl. Das is bissle Schade ^^

@Freak:
Du wirst sehen was wir alles  meinen mit den Farben 
Das ist am Ende keine Entscheidung per Dialogoption, sondern wird anders gemacht.

Ich hab mir gestern das Ende nochmal gegeben.
Irgendwie echt deprimierend.
Und diese N7-Szene ist mehr als verwirrend und ergibt eigentlich überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Von daher MUSS da eigentlich mehr dahinterstecken.

Naja .. mal abwarten ob da noch was kommt.


----------



## JC88 (15. März 2012)

Ich denke immer noch nicht das von Anfang an so ein Ende mit einem weiteren DLC oder einem weiteren ME4 geplant war...wenn dann ist denen die Idee erst jetzt nach dem Druck durch die Fans gekommen, wenn überhaupt
Im Moment fühlt man sich in diesem Thread hier, wie auch im Biowareforum ein wenig wie bei den Verschwörungstheoretikern zu Area51 oder dem Weltuntergang 2012
Da werden die letzten kleinen Details des Spiels auf links gedreht, damit es der eigenen Fantasie etwas ähnelt und man sich ein Fünkchen Hoffnung machen kann.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Wundert es dich?
Das Ende ist halt einfach nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend, leider :/
Da versucht man alles, um die Hoffnung am Leben zu halten.

Und falls nicht ist halt die MassEffect-Reihe leider für viele wohl gestorben.


----------



## JC88 (15. März 2012)

Mich wundert es das so viele das Ende nicht verstehen.

Das ganze Spiel über, in allen 3 Teilen wählt man bei Entscheidungen zwischen gut und böse, schwarz und weiß. Und jetzt am Ende wundert man sich darüber das es keine grauen Möglichkeiten gibt? Für mich passt das Ende zur Story, ist gut inszeniert (wenn man wie im "normalen" Fall nur ein Ende zu sehen bekommt) und lässt ein paar Fragen offen. Was ja auch durchaus gewollt sein kann um die Story nicht komplett zu Ende gehen zu lassen.
Ich kann das geschimpfe nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## Schiassomat (15. März 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht was ich anders mache aber bei mir ist jeder auf meiner Seite, hab Kroganer, Turianer, Geth und Quarianer auf meiner Seite, anscheinend helfen mir sogar die Salarianer beim bau des Tiegels und Tali lebt auch noch.
Weiter weis ich noch nicht wie sich das noch entwickelt da ich gerade erst die Quarianer Mission abgeschlossen habe.

Ach ja, für die die es nicht wissen sollten, wenn Tali überlebt und in ME2 die Romaze war dann könnt ihr nach der Mission sehen wie Tali ohne Anzug ausschaut.

Wenn das Ende wirklich so Bescheiden ist wie ihr alle sagt, dann ist jetzt schon irgendwie die Luft raus.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Naja, das Ende ist nicht unverständlich, das finde ich nicht.
Und es liegt auch nicht daran, das es keine "graue" Möglichkeit gibt .. sondern eher daran, dass ALLE Antworten grau sind ..

Und, es ist nen Unterschied, ob man Fragen offen läßt, weil bestimmt Dinge nicht erklärt werden  oder - und das ist viel schlimmer und hier der Fall - bestimmte Dinge keinen Sinn machen!


----------



## Schiassomat (15. März 2012)

> Und, es ist nen Unterschied, ob man Fragen offen läßt, weil bestimmt Dinge nicht erklärt werden oder - und das ist viel schlimmer und hier der Fall - bestimmte Dinge keinen Sinn machen!


 
Möglicherweise gibt`s ja noch so "Sinn mach" DLC`s, bei EA wäre das ja Standard.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Ja, und viel schlimmer ist, das sehr viele Fans dafür auch noch Geld ausgeben würden ^^
Ich zitiere da mal NerfNow.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JC88 (15. März 2012)

Genau das meine ich. Obs geplant war oder nicht, ist mittlerweile völlig Wurst.

Die Typen bei Bioware reiben sich doch seit dieser riesen Umfrage schon die Hände...selbst schuld würd ich sagen


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Joa, das kann schon sein ^^
Ich bin auch kein DLC-Hasser wie viele andere.
Ich würde auch den DLC "The Real Ending" kaufen :>


----------



## Schiassomat (15. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Joa, das kann schon sein ^^
> Ich bin auch kein DLC-Hasser wie viele andere.
> Ich würde auch den DLC "The Real Ending" kaufen :>



Kommt bei mir ganz drauf an wie umfassend das DLC ist.

Aber warscheinlich würd ich`s mir auch kaufen wenn nur 15min Spielzeit drauf ist nur damit das Ende logisch ist.


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

Das geilste war immernoch das Statement von einem der Entwickler. "Ja, das Ende wird kein tpyisches Ende sein, bei dem man die Wahl zwischen A, B oder C hat. Wirklich alles und jedes kleinste Detail wird sich aufs Ende auswirken, welche Zivilisationen untergagengen sind etc." Stimmt, nun ist es eine Entscheidung zwischen RBG. Oder für Farbenblinde: Grau, Grau und Grau.



Spoiler



Mass Effect baut darauf, dass man Entscheidungen trifft und sich sein eigenes Schicksal und die Zukunft schmiedet. Das Ende von ME3 setzt darauf einen riesigen Haufen.
Es hat nichts damit zu tun, dass das Ende "doof" ist, Shepard stirbt oder kein Happy Ending mit rosaroten Ponys und Einhörnern ist. Das Ende ist einfach unlogisch.
Es gibt _0_ Sinn.

Und das zerstören der Relays ist schon ein "Problem." Wer das "Arrival" DLC gesehen hat, weiß, was für Auswirkungen eine Zerstörung eines Mass Relays hat. Das ganze Solarsystem wird zerstört.

Das ist auch so ein Ding, was einfach ******* ist. Im Kodex steht, dass die Milchstraße erst zu ungefähr 3-5% erforscht ist. Das heißt, es könnten noch tausende andere Rassen geben, die einfach noch nicht weit genug entwickelt sind. Wenn Shepard nun die ganzen Relays hochgehen lassen würde, würde er vermutlich mehr Leben auslöschen als er retten würde.

Das Ende macht einfach keinen Sinn. Zu viele Story-Löcher.


----------



## Legacyy (15. März 2012)

Gerade das hier gefunden:


> Ein User fragte, ob es in Zukunft  wirklich keinen weiteren Auftritt mehr von Commander Shepard geben wird.  Bioware antwortete: _"Das können wir nicht saaaaagen" (We can't saaaaay!)."_ Eine weitere Nachricht vom Producer Michael Gamble sagt aus: _"Härtester  Tag aller Zeiten. Ernsthaft, wenn ihr Leute wüsstet, was wir alles  planen... ihr würdet eure Version von Mass Effect 3 für immer behalten  wollen."_


Also wirds noch einige DLC's (mit Shepard) geben.
http://www.tentonhammer.com/me3/news/twitter-posts-hint-at-more-possible-surprises-for-mass-effect-3


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

Ich find die DLCs aber im Moment absolut unsinnig. Mal im Ernst, wer kauft sich denn DLCs, die ja beim aktuellen Ende praktisch in der Mitte des Spiels spielen müssen, obwohl er weiß, was am Ende auf wartet?!

Das kanns doch irgendwie nicht sein...Irgendwas muss da noch im Busch sein.

Und dass die DLCs mit Shepard sein werden, war doch abzusehen. Erst mit Abschluss des dritten Spieles soll der Handlungsstrang "Shepard" beendet werden. Bisdahin quetschen die noch alles raus ;P


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Tja, genau das ist es, was mich auch stört.
Muss man ja  entweder nochmal neu anfangen oder das alte Game von der Mitte weiter/neu spielen .. und trotzdem weiß man, was am Ende auf einen wartet ... mäh. :/

Aber, eins muss man BW lassen - über das Spiel wird zumindest heißt diskutiert ^^


Noch was gefunden - herrlich:

http://v.cdn.cad-comic.com/comics/cad-20120314-954af.png


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. März 2012)

Spoiler



Naja, wenn man die Reaper besiegt hat, dann kann man mit der Karriere ab dem Punkt vorm Angriff auf die Cerberus-Basis "weiterspielen"


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

@Hans:
Jau, weiß ich.
Macht aber so gar kein Sinn  Oo
Die Motivation fehlt halt trotzdem, irgendwie .. .

Mal gucken, was denn da noch so unfassbar tolles kommt.


----------



## JC88 (15. März 2012)

Wenn was kommt würde ich eher vermuten das es am Ende ansetzt, nicht irgendwo mitten drin. Höchstens irgendwo zwischen den Dialogszenen des letzten Teils.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. März 2012)

Das wäre jetzt natürlich der Schachzug von Bioware schlechthin. Mit dem DLC ein anderes Ende 



Spoiler



also keine auslöschung der reaper oder zumindest nicht komplett


  und dann so eine Art rückeroberungsfeldzug xD


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt natürlich der Schachzug von Bioware schlechthin. Mit dem DLC ein anderes Ende
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wobei ich mir das fast nicht vorstellen kann. Bioware ist gut, aber so gut?! Außerdem wäre das ein gigantisches Risiko...Was machen die Leute, die kein Internet für ihre Konsolen/Pcs haben? Sind wohl nicht viele..aber geben tut es die Leute auch noch ;p

Wäre natürlich möglich, dass Bioware aufgrund des Leaks nun einfach gesagt hat, wir bringen erst die eine Hälfte des Endes und liefern den zweiten Teil nach, nachdem es perfektioniert ist oder sonstwas.


Naja..wie sagte Shepard?! "Ohne Hoffnung sind wir wie die Maschinen."


----------



## seventyseven (15. März 2012)

Spoiler



Mal angenommen man gehe der Indoktrinations Theorie nach und man hat mit den 3 Entscheidungen Harbingers Kontrolle bezwungen bzw nicht und Shepard wacht in London auf ist der Krieg ja noch nicht Vorbei sondern noch voll im Gange
und eben Harbinger der 3KM Große Anführer der Reaper ist ja auch noch im Weg


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

Spoiler



Korrekt. Das heißt, der eigentliche "Endkampf" würde noch bevorstehen. Was auch Sinn ergibt, da Bioware vorher schon geäußert hat, man würde am Gegner einen einen "Endgegner" kämpfen, den man defintiv schon kennt und keinen Unbekannten. Und wer würde sich da besser eignen als good 'ol Harby. Und mal abgesehen davon, gibt es einfach _keinen_ Endkampf. Bei ME1 war es Saren, bei ME2 der Menschen-Reaper. Und nun?!


Es gibt natürlich mittlerweile auch schon viele Theorien gegen die Indoktrination. Zum Beispiel Argumentieren einige Spieler darauf, dass das ganze Spiel "das Ende" ist. Alle Missionen vorher bauen ja darauf, Frieden zwischen den Völkern zu bringen und "Lebe Wohl" zu sagen. Ich sag nur Quarianer/Geth und der Konflikt zwischen Kroganer/Turianer+Salarianer. [Kann man das eigentlich irgendwie komplett verbocken? Ich weiß, man kann das ganze "Faken", aber kann man eigentlich klipp und klar sagen -> Nein, ich heile die Genophage nicht?!


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

@Fexzz:
Ohne Internet kann man am PC das gar nicht spielen 
Holy,  ME3 hat sich bei mir sogar mal beendet weil Origin mittendrin abgeschmiert ist ... also die Leute haben eh verkackt ^^



Spoiler



Soweit ich weiß - nein, komplett verkacken kann man es nicht.
Wenn du es nicht heilst, findet das Wrex/Wreav zwar raus und stellt dich am Ende zur Rede, aber das du die Kroganer gar nicht als WarAsset kommst, geht glaub ich nicht.

Wird aber bestimmt wieder Leute geben, die einen "Worst Playthrough" machen werden, wie in Teil2 damals ^^
Die Suicide Mission mit nur 3 Mitgliedern überleben undso ^^


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> @Fexzz:
> Ohne Internet kann man am PC das gar nicht spielen
> Holy,  ME3 hat sich bei mir sogar mal beendet weil Origin mittendrin abgeschmiert ist ... also die Leute haben eh verkackt ^^
> 
> ...



Mit nur 3 Mitgleidern in ME2 ist worse?! 



Spoiler



Ich habs schon hinbekommen, dass ausschließlich Joker überlebt hatte. Shep + gesamte Crew tot.  (Hab einfach alles total dumm eingegeben. Grunt in den Schacht, Mordin als Squad Leader, Miranda die Zivilisten weggebracht, Tali als andere Gruppenführerin etc


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Also so, dass man es noch in Teil3 importieren kann  (also sollte Shep schon noch leben *hüstel* )
Ich mein zumindest das es drei Leute waren, erinnere mich aber nicht genau, is schon was länger her ^^
Der Thread geistert aber bestimmt noch im BSN rum :>

Gefunden 

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/105/index/1165725

Ok, es gibt so ein Thread schon für ME3  ^^

http://social.bioware.com/forum/1/topic/355/index/9866670


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

Achsoo  Okay, das ist was anderes


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Ach, wo ich es grad lesen .. eine Frage:



Spoiler



Eigentlich steigt ja Joker am Ende aus der Normandy aus, richtig? Richtig.
Und die Squadmember von der letzen Mission (Warum auch immer - SpaceMagic!)
Bei mir (Destruction-Ende) kommen Joker, Javik und Ashley - WTF? Wieso? Ich hatte Garrus & Liara dabei ... jemand ne Idee? ^^


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ach, wo ich es grad lesen .. eine Frage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kein Plan, ehrlich. Wie hoch war deine EMS?! 



Spoiler



Wenn die nämlich zu low sind, sterben deine beiden Begleiter. 

Viel geiler war bei mir: Ich hatte Edi im Squad und 3300 EMS und obwohl das Kind meint, alles synthetische wird zerstört, stieg Edi ausm Schiff.


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

6500 und 95% Motivation - daran lags also nicht, denke ich 

Das mit EDI is natürlich geil ... man sollte also nicht alles glauben, was einem gesagt wird


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

Naja, leider ist der "Theorie" Thread mittlerweile ziemlich am Ende. Die letzen 200 Seiten waren lediglich irgendwelche Wiederholungen und alles. Viele klammern sich wohl dran, am letzten Strohhalm sozusagen (ich auch ;D)...

Oh, ich meinte natürlich Notfall Einführungssystem.  (kP wies auf Deutsch heißt, auf Englisch wars zumindest Emergency Induction Port  )


----------



## BambergT (15. März 2012)

Hat irgendwer einen Link zu nem Video für ein Ende bei dem Shepard überlebt hat ?
Ich habe 5285 war assets - allerdings nur 50 % Motivation ( wo soll im SP egentlich noch mehr herkommen ??)
und bekomme nur die 3 bekannte Enden hin. 
Ich habe nun schon 1,5 Tag damit verbracht ein Vid zu finden - und glaube erst an das Gute Ende wenn ich es zu sehen bekomme.
Gleiches gilt für ein potentielles Überleben von Anderson ??
Also all diese nervende Planetensi scannereien und Reaperflüchteleien für die Katz?


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

*It's a Straw!* 

Ja, bei mir siehts ähnlich aus.
Find halt immer noch, dass das Ende dem des Spiels und der Serie nicht gerecht wurde

Die Szene mit Tali hat mich übrigens überlegen lassen, ob ich dem Char nicht zu Unrecht zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt habe.
Das war schon cool.
Und immerhin ist sie mit Garrus (meiner Bromance) die einzige, die dich durch alle 3 Teile begleitet hat.


@Bamberg:
Motivation kommt durch den Multiplayer. :>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DecCZPvNaE - die Szene ab 13:12


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

BambergT schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer einen Link zu nem Video für ein Ende bei dem Shepard überlebt hat ?
> Ich habe 5285 war assets - allerdings nur 50 % Motivation ( wo soll im SP egentlich noch mehr herkommen ??)
> und bekomme nur die 3 bekannte Enden hin.
> Ich habe nun schon 1,5 Tag damit verbracht ein Vid zu finden - und glaube erst an das Gute Ende wenn ich es zu sehen bekomme.
> ...


 
Du hast 5285 Assets mit 50% Motivation?! Holy Lord, wie hast du das bitte angestellt?! Ich bin grad mal knapp auf meine 3100 gekommen ;O

Edit: Oh wait, du meinst also dann 5285: 2?! Das erklärt dann einiges 



Spoiler



Damit Shepard überlebt musst du 5000 Punkte haben, Anderson kurzzeitig "rette" indem du den Unbekannten dazu bringst, sich selbst zu erschießen, und du musst das "ZErstören" Ende wählen. Dann kommt das Ende (so ist es mir zumindest bekannt).


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Nee, er hat 5285 und 50% Motivation ^^
Also effektiv 2600-paar zerquetschte :>


----------



## Legacyy (15. März 2012)

Also ich setz ME3 erst mal auf Eis... fang nämlich ME2 noch mal an^^

Und wieso lasst ihr alle ME3 über Origin laufen??? Das geht doch auch ohne den Klotz am Bein


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2012)

Mal eine vielleicht doofe Frage: wie kann ich Screenshots machen?

Hatte schon in den Optionen bei den Tastaturbelegen geguckt aber nichts gefunden. Einen Ordner "Screenshots" gibt es aber.

Will nicht externe Programme wie "Fraps" oder "Xfire" benutzen. Fraps kostet ja was und Xfire da habe ich kein Bock nochn CLient neben Origin im Hintergrund laufen zu haben.



> Und wieso lasst ihr alle ME3 über Origin laufen??? Das geht doch auch ohne den Klotz am Bein


Hatte ich schon probiert. Ging nicht.


----------



## JC88 (15. März 2012)

Normalerweise mit der Taste "Drucken" rechts neben F12


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2012)

Das ist aber nicht INgame Screenshot. Sonder im Cache von Windoof(Explorer). Das muß ich dann in Paint einfügen.

Wundert mich echt das es da keinen Button gibt. Normalerweise ist das bei fast jeden Spiel mit den F Tasten. F10 oder F12.


----------



## Russel Grow (15. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Ich mach auch grad neu auf Extrem...als Frontkämpfer :>


 Is doch perfekt! Als Sturmangriff in Kombi mit Nova, da kannste JEDEN mit knacken! Ich spiele NUR mit den Biotiken! Hab bis jetzt im offenen Kampf nie eine Physische Waffe gebraucht.


----------



## Legacyy (15. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Will nicht externe Programme wie "Fraps" oder "Xfire" benutzen. Fraps kostet ja was und Xfire da habe ich kein Bock nochn CLient neben Origin im Hintergrund laufen zu haben.
> ...Hatte ich schon probiert. Ging nicht.


 Fraps kostet vlt 1fps wenns hochkommt 
Und warum geht das bei dir nicht? Ich starte einfach über die Masseffect3.exe und dann geht das oO


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2012)

Meine Fresse das Spielt hat echt ein paar Homo Momente...


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Und warum geht das bei dir nicht? Ich starte einfach über die Masseffect3.exe und dann geht das oO


 
Nei mir startet er dann automatisch Origin vorher.
Und wenn ich Origin beende während ich Me3 zocke, beendet sich das ebenfalls ^^


----------



## Fexzz (15. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Meine Fresse das Spielt hat echt ein paar Homo Momente...


 
Als ich wusste, dass Cortez der Schwule an Board ist, hab ich nie wieder mit ihm gesprochen, aus Angst, Shepard würde ihn anbaggern oder gar "romanzieren"


----------



## Hansvonwurst (15. März 2012)

Nach "Loco" hab ich fast gedacht, dass James die schwule Beziehung ist...
Naja, aber ich bin ja Tali treu geblieben!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2012)

Mich hat der andre an gemacht...alter (komme auf dem Name nicht) und ich dachte WT FUCKING F vergiss es dude Niemals !
Werde also Einsamer Held in die schlacht ziehen und nicht als Tucke.

P.s.: Ich habe nix Gegen schwule/Lesben oder andre Sexuelle Ausrichtungen !


----------



## Sperrfeuer (15. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Als ich wusste, dass Cortez der Schwule an Board ist, hab ich nie wieder mit ihm gesprochen, aus Angst, Shepard würde ihn anbaggern oder gar "romanzieren"


 Da feier ich ja das LP von Pietsmittie an dieser Stelle:

           "ich hab viele freunde verloren... und meinen mann"...
 stille...
 piet: "homo"



Aber das war echt nen ganz platter und billiger Versuch. Wenn se das wenigstens ordentlich rein gebracht hätten, aber so is das einfach nur arm...


----------



## Russel Grow (15. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Da feier ich ja das LP von Pietsmittie an dieser Stelle:
> 
> "ich hab viele freunde verloren... und meinen mann"...
> stille...
> ...


 Zum Glück bin ich in ME immer eine Frau und fi**e Liara...


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2012)

******* JA XD

Aber man wie habt das hin bekomme in Dritten teilo noch eine Beziehung ... bekomme das net hin...


----------



## Russel Grow (15. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> ******* JA XD
> 
> Aber man wie habt das hin bekomme in Dritten teilo noch eine Beziehung ... bekomme das net hin...


 Immer nett sein, zu der blauen Schönheit. Das geht schon. Ab und zu, wenn gefordert, die Initiative ergreifen und "ran gehen". Passt schon^^

Edit: Und im 3. Teil mit dieser Verzierung (wie Samara) an der Stirn und diesem Rosa/rot -en Anzug.... wie goldig das ausschaut....

*.* Das passt richtig zu Ihr.

http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvbiqdqme51qbircao1_500.jpghttp://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lvbiqdqme51qbircao1_500.jpg


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2012)

Ich würde Jack nehmen weil ich Tattoos liebe


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Mir  hat das rote Outfit so gar nicht gefallen.
Das aus dem DLC war hübscher, das hat ihr gepasst


----------



## Russel Grow (15. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Mir  hat das rote Outfit so gar nicht gefallen.
> Das aus dem DLC war hübscher, das hat ihr gepasst


 Du hast ja auch keinen Geschmack.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2012)

Muahaha ^^ 

Habe es gerade mit der Tv Tante getrieben und was hat man bekommen ^^
"Verzweifelte Maßnahme "
Kann vor Lachen nicht mehr


----------



## Russel Grow (15. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Muahaha ^^
> 
> Habe es gerade mit der Tv Tante getrieben und was hat man bekommen ^^
> "Verzweifelte Maßnahme "
> Kann vor Lachen nicht mehr


 Wenn du rundherum mit Jeder poppst, ist es kein Wunder das Liara nicht mitspielt^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (15. März 2012)

Was will ich denn von der xD
Und man ich zum ersten in allen 3 Spielen mit einer da gepennt...^^

Aber mal weg von Bett (oh gott was für eine Wort spiel)

Wenn ich So durch das All fliege bekomme dauer das keine 2 Sek und schon habe die Reeaper am Ar***. Wie kann man das um gehen ?


----------



## Bambusbar (15. März 2012)

Gar nicht ^^
Durch das scannen alamierst du die.

Sind nach einer Mission aber wieder weg.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. März 2012)

Sagt mal was für ein Level seit ihr denn so im Schnitt ? Bin glaube ich 52 oder so...

Edit: 53 ^^

Edit2: 
Wer sein spiel gern etwas "glätter" und Hübscher haben  möchte kann ich das mal an schauen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-und-ao-fuer-mass-effect-3-frei-schalten.html


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

60, was sonst? ;P

Und ich hab gestern festgestellt, wie unfassbar einfach doch die Schwierigkeitsstufe "Normal" gegenüber "Insanity" ist


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. März 2012)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Wenn du rundherum mit Jeder poppst, ist es kein Wunder das Liara nicht mitspielt^^


 Stimmt garnich, mein Shepard hat auch erstmal die Reporterin genagelt und die Beziehung mit Liara (Seit Teil 1) ging nach nem kurzen Streit wieder weiter x]


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

Ja, die Reporterin zählt, wie Kelly aus Teil2, nicht als richtige Romanze und gibt daher auch nicht das Achievement.
Mit deinem neuen Yeoman, Specialist Traynor, sieht das diesmal anders aus.
Die zählt ^^
Ist aber auch nur für Frauen diesmal.


----------



## Rivaldo (16. März 2012)

Ich lach mich noch kaputt über Mass Effect 3 und die hunderten von Stunden die Leute im Internet damit verbringen sich über die Mängel zu beschweren. Also der Unterhaltungswert von MassEffect3 ist sozusagen schon enorm, ohne daß man es sich kaufen oder es spielen muß, das könnte man fast schon als Leistung bezeichen. 
Das Spiel ist in sich der größte Running Gag nach dem Duke, wenn man sich die ganzen Verarschungen ansieht die bereits jetzt die Runde bei YT machen.
Jeder der es gekauft hat, unterstützt damit bewusst(shame on you) oder unbewusst, daß die Spieleindustrie noch mehr DLC Tricks in Zukunft anwenden wird. Besten Dank.
Naja nicht so wichtig, gibt ja genug andere Spiele. Moving on...


----------



## JC88 (16. März 2012)

Und trotzdem lohnt es sich das Spiel, von mir aus auch mit DLCs, zu kaufen


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

Was war denn das für ein Troll? Oo


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. März 2012)

Ich fand die Freundschaftsmission mit Garrus sowas von geil  



Spoiler



Habt ihr auch absichtlich daneben geschossen? Das Gespräch danach ist sowas von geil  Musste ich richtig lachen



Gibt mal eure Origin Namen her, dann können wir ein wenig im MP zocken  Brauche gescheite Spieler ^^

p.s Meint ihr wirklich das *EA* die Mass Effect Reihe jetzt wirklich aufgibt? Mass Effect ansich ist ja schon eine Goldgrube und EA hats sicherlich nötig. Aber ohne Shepard ist Mass Effect nicht Mass Effect. Von daher denke ich / bzw eher hoffe ich, das EA/Bioware da noch was liefert. Das soll kein Aufruf sein die ME Serie auszuschlachten bis auf den letzten Penny, aber nach 3 Teilen einfach aufzuhören... Ist wie ein Sack Gold aus dem Fenster schmeißen


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

@Freak:

Jau, hab ich 
Im Origin - selber Name wie hier.

Und was EA und MassEffect angeht - sehr gute Frage.
Erstmal werden wohl für ME3 noch ein paar DLCs kommen, wobei natürlich immer noch die Sache mit dem Ende da ist .. mal gucken wie sie da drum rumschippern.
Und ja, eigentlich ist ME eine zu große Goldgrube, als dass man sie einfach so aufgeben kann.
Da BW aber schon gesagt hat ,das ME3 der letzte Teil mit Shepard ist .. tja, sind wir mal gespannt. Vlt. wie bei KotOR .. ein Mass Effect MMO


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. März 2012)

Naja aber komm... Was ist Mass Effect ohne Shepard... Für mich gar nichts. Das gehört einfach zusammen, dafür steht mass effect.
Für unmögliche Dinge die nur einer erledigen kann= Shepard.
Ich hoffe die DLCs taugen was, dann wereden sie gekauft  Gitbs eingentlich schon infos zu dlcs? Thema? Erscheinungsdatum etc.

Werde dich adden


----------



## JC88 (16. März 2012)

Ich hoffe ME wird nicht zu so einem stumpfen Multiplayer umgebastelt. Den jetzigen find ich gut. Aber das Hauptaugenmerk sollte bei ME immer der Singleplayer bleiben! *meine Meinung*


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. März 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ME wird nicht zu so einem stumpfen Multiplayer umgebastelt. Den jetzigen find ich gut. Aber das Hauptaugenmerk sollte bei ME immer der Singleplayer bleiben! *meine Meinung*


 
Aufjeden Fall, der MP beim 3ten ist eine gute Beilage, sollte aber nicht mehr als das sein. Ok nichts einzuwenden gegen einen richtig guten "großen" MP Part. Aber der SP muss natürlich entsprechend sein. ME ist ja sowieso ein SP Titel


----------



## Russel Grow (16. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Naja aber komm... Was ist Mass Effect ohne Shepard... Für mich gar nichts. Das gehört einfach zusammen, dafür steht mass effect.
> Für unmögliche Dinge die nur einer erledigen kann= Shepard.
> Ich hoffe die DLCs taugen was, dann wereden sie gekauft  Gitbs eingentlich schon infos zu dlcs? Thema? Erscheinungsdatum etc.
> 
> Werde dich adden


Der/ Das erste DLC handelt um die Rückeroberung von Omega. Wann es kommt weiß ich nicht. 
Ich hoffe man kann mit Aria was "machen". ^^
irgendwie finde ich die Asari-Mädels interresanter als die menschlichen Vertreterinnen.


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

Wie gesagt .. den DLCs steh ich ein wenig kritisch gegenüber .. das Ende macht nicht unbedingt Lust auf mehr ..aber mal abwarten.
"Retake Omega" wäre eigentlich schon ganz lustig - und Quaddi - das Game ist keine SciFi-Puff ;P
Aber ja, Asari-Mädels sind schon süß. Liara <3

Und bzgl. Multiplayer:
Dem fehlt ein wenig die Abwechslung.
6 Karten und nur Survival ... mäh.
Klar, macht Bock, keine Frage. Aber ein paar mehr Karten und vlt auch andere Modi wären vlt. gar nicht so verkehrt.
Würde mich freuen ... und ja, dafür würde ich auch n 10er hinblättern. (dann hät ich immernoch keine 50€ für meine DDE Version bezahlt ^_^ )


----------



## Russel Grow (16. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Wie gesagt .. den DLCs steh ich ein wenig kritisch gegenüber .. das Ende macht nicht unbedingt Lust auf mehr ..aber mal abwarten.
> "Retake Omega" wäre eigentlich schon ganz lustig - und Quaddi - das Game ist keine SciFi-Puff ;P
> Aber ja, Asari-Mädels sind schon süß. Liara <3
> 
> ...


 Doch, für mich is es ein solcher Puff.
Mass Effect 1-2-3: Po**en, schießen, po**en, schießen. So in etwa.


----------



## seventyseven (16. März 2012)

Heiße in Origin "Hepatitis-P" falls jemand bock haben sollte 

ps. Frontkämpfer


----------



## JC88 (16. März 2012)

Caimer88 heiße ich!


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. März 2012)

Ich habe noch 100der neben missonen...^^


----------



## Fexzz (16. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Ich fand die Freundschaftsmission mit Garrus sowas von geil
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Warum? Shepards Story war als Trilogy geplant, ich bin mir sicher, die haben schon längst Pläne für den 4ten. Ich finde, es ist gut, Shepard nun loszulassen. Es waren 3 Weltklasse Teile, doch es wird Zeit für was neues. Und das Universum haben sie doch schon, sie haben eine Menge Authentische Völker und Planeten etc geschaffen, das lässt sich prima weiternutzen. Und nur weil Shepard nicht mehr der Protagonist ist, heißt es ja nicht, dass man nie wieder was davon hört. Ich könnte mir schon als Easter Egg gut vorstellen, dass man in ME4 die Zeitkapsel, die Liara geschaffen hat, wiederfindet oder so ;P


----------



## Russel Grow (16. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Warum? Shepards Story war als Trilogy geplant, ich bin mir sicher, die haben schon längst Pläne für den 4ten. Ich finde, es ist gut, Shepard nun loszulassen. Es waren 3 Weltklasse Teile, doch es wird Zeit für was neues. Und das Universum haben sie doch schon, sie haben eine Menge Authentische Völker und Planeten etc geschaffen, das lässt sich prima weiternutzen. Und nur weil Shepard nicht mehr der Protagonist ist, heißt es ja nicht, dass man nie wieder was davon hört. Ich könnte mir schon als Easter Egg gut vorstellen, dass man in ME4 die Zeitkapsel, die Liara geschaffen hat, wiederfindet oder so ;P


 Und Liara ist dann fast 1000 jahre alt -somit in der Matreachenphase -> nichtmehr an "Spielereien" intressiert. Nö, nö, lass mal, das passt mir sonst nicht.


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

Dann sind halts nur 200 Jahre später, dann ist sie immer noch n Jungspund :p
Oder 500 Jahre später - dann kannst du mir ihr dein eigenes Häusle blauen und kleine blaue Babies durch die Bude  scheuchen. 
Gibt dann im ME4 bestimmt als DLC "Asari Offsprings" oder so


----------



## Legacyy (16. März 2012)

What if the rumored Mass Effect 3 'The Truth' DLC changes the ending...


> All that content, and this might as well be labeled an expansion pack.
> *And it’s free.*
> You’re welcome.


Wenigstens etwas....


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

Klingt cool, zu coll um wahr zu sein fast.
Glauben tu ichs erst, wenns da ist.
Danke für die Info 

Die Hoffnung stirbt vlt. doch zuletzt


----------



## Henninges (16. März 2012)

wie war das doch noch gleich nach dem abspann :



Spoiler



wo der alte man ( joker ? ) zum dem kind sagt, er würde ihm später noch eine geschichte erzählen...



vielleicht ist unser commander dann eher in früheren missionen zu sehen...


----------



## Fexzz (16. März 2012)

Der Stargazer wurde schon als "Easter Egg" deklariert vom offiziellen Twitter Channel. Und das Truth-DLC. Naja, es bleibt abzuwarten. Möglich ist es..aber...naja.

Es wird defintiv nach den aktuellen Ereignissen spielen, was anderes ist sinnlos. Shepard wurde 2154 geboren und 2157 wurde das erste Massenportal entdeckt und der Erst-Kontaktkrieg mit den Turianern begann.

Ich denke, die werden, wenn überhaupt, mindestens 1000 Jahre später ansetzen. Aber was weiß ich schon ;p


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. März 2012)

Spoiler



Da sollte es nur die "Militärischer Hintergrund" Mission/Geschichte, sprich Akuze, Elysium oder das letzte, was mir nicht einfällt geben...
Und ihr glaubt doch nicht, dass EA sich den Aufwand macht 3 Spiele in einem zu verkaufen!


----------



## DarthLAX (16. März 2012)

hm...

ich hoff das sie es "hin biegen" mit nem vernünftigen ende (IMHO sollten sie sogar das ganze game einstampfen, was sie aber nicht machen werden, weil so viele dinge besser lösbar gewesen währen, vor allem hätte man mehr raumkämpfe rein-bringen können etc. ...)

zu multiplayer:

naja mal antesten - heiße genau wie hier auch - bei origin: DarthLAX 

zu DLC "The Truth":

nettes gerücht, hoffentlich wahr (glaub es zwar net, währe aber echt cool!)

mfg LAX


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. März 2012)

Was den MP angeht, agiere ich auch da als "Sacrum_Bellum" 
Soldat (BF3)


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2012)

Ich finde bei den Nebenmissionen hätte man genauer sein können. Das steht oft nur "finden sie jemanden auf der Citadel der dafür Verwendung hat". Aber nicht wer oder wo da genau. Wenigstens eins von beiden hätte gereicht. Aber keine Lust da alles zu durchsuchen und jeden anzuquatschen. Dann lasse ich es.
Auch habe ich diesen Würgeschlund nicht gefunden. Das Sonnensystem wo der sein soll habe ich gefunden. Aber dann nichts mehr. Muß man da scannen oder so? Hatte ich auch schon probiert. Ohne Ergebnis.

Bei der Mission mit den Geth und den Quarianern hätte ich gerne beide als Verbündete gehabt. Aber ging wohl nicht. Oder doch?
Dachte man trifft vielleicht "Legion" wieder oder so.
Naja, Tali und die Quarianer waren mir wichtiger.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Auch habe ich diesen Würgeschlund nicht gefunden. Das Sonnensystem wo der sein soll habe ich gefunden. Aber dann nichts mehr. Muß man da scannen oder so? Hatte ich auch schon probiert. Ohne Ergebnis.


Der Würgeschlund ist ein Cluster, da müsstest du dann scannen...



> Bei der Mission mit den Geth und den Quarianern hätte ich gerne beide als Verbündete gehabt. Aber ging wohl nicht. Oder doch?
> Dachte man trifft vielleicht "Legion" wieder oder so.
> Naja, Tali und die Quarianer waren mir wichtiger.


 
Ich hab beides hinbekommen...


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Der Würgeschlund ist ein Cluster, da müsstest du dann scannen...


Ok, werde da nochmal Ausschau halten.





> Ich hab beides hinbekommen...


Zuerst hatte ich auch die Geth als Verbündete. Aber die Quarianer noch nicht. Dann nach der Mission wo man den Reaper markieren und zerstören mußte habe ich den Geth verweigert die Software zu laden. Weil ich dachte das ich nachher kein Bündnis mehr mit den Quarianern eingehen könnte. Oder es gefährlich sei. Dann habe ich mich gegen die Geth entschieden.

Vielleicht hat es auch damit zu tun in welcher Reihenfolge man die 3 Missionen auf den Planeten spielt.


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

Unter anderem, ja.

Freak hatte vor in paar Seiten die selbe Frage gestellt, einfach mal zurückblättern ^^


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2012)

Keine Ahnung wo das ist, ich Blätter jetzt nicht alles durch.

Um nochmal auf Romanzen zurückzukommen: irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck als wenn das nicht geht. In den Gesprächen kann man keine Richtung dahingehend einschlagen. Hatte schon öfter probiert mit Liara zu sprechen und sie war auch einmal in meiner Kapitänskabine aber da ging es um was anderes.

Gibt es überhaupt Liebesszenen wie in den anderen Teilen?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. März 2012)

Zumindest mit Liara 
Mit der Reporterin nix, nur kurz schwarz.


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2012)

Aber mit Liara erst kurz vom Schluß oder so? Also später? Oder geht das auch schon vorher?

Die Reporterin habe ich nicht mitgenommen.


----------



## Bambusbar (16. März 2012)

@Head:
Priority: Rannoch - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more hilft am meisten, denke ich :>

Liebesszenen gibt es eigentlich mit allen - außer der Reportern ^^
Bei den meißten aber kurz vor Schluss, vor dem Angriff auf die Cerberus-Base, iirc.
Außer bei der Reportin und Traynor, glaub ich.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. März 2012)

Also mit der Reporterin wahr ich im Bett
Mit der Liara würde ich nix an fangen man die ist 109 jahre alt ! Und ist sch***e wenn dann mal 90 oder älter bist und die Frau immer noch aus schaut wie geleckt und du alt und Faltig bist !
Würde lieber was mit Jack an fangen die geht immer "richtig" ab


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2012)

Kommt Jack auch noch?
(Zumindest wenn sie nicht in Teil gestorben ist und man Savegame übernommen hat)
Naja, ich fand sie ein wenig zu männlich mit ihren kurzen Haaren und der ganzen Art.

Tali würde ich mal gerne ohne Anzug sehen.

EDI ist auch nicht schlecht. Nur ein bißchen viel Metall.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. März 2012)

Ich mag mal Metal und Tattoos im/am Körper von frauen....
Oki die Haare sind net so schön aber egal du muss ja nicht auf augen höhe sein;D


----------



## Hansvonwurst (16. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kommt Jack auch noch?
> (Zumindest wenn sie nicht in Teil gestorben ist und man Savegame übernommen hat)
> Naja, ich fand sie ein wenig zu männlich mit ihren kurzen Haaren und der ganzen Art.


Afaik kommt sie vor, aber nicht als Crewmitgleid...
Und sie hat sich sogar Haare wachsen lassen!



> Tali würde ich mal gerne ohne Anzug sehen.


Nicht in diesem ME Teil...
Wobei ich nicht denke, dass Bioware das "Geheimnis" lüftet



> EDI ist auch nicht schlecht. Nur ein bißchen viel Metall.


 Du willst doch nicht etwa Joker die Freundin ausspannen?


----------



## RyzA (16. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Afaik kommt sie vor, aber nicht als Crewmitgleid...
> Und sie hat sich sogar Haare wachsen lassen!


Achso. Thx für Infos.



> Nicht in diesem ME Teil...
> Wobei ich nicht denke, dass Bioware das "Geheimnis" lüftet


Hmm, schade.



> Du willst doch nicht etwa Joker die Freundin ausspannen?


Pfft...wer ist Joker?


----------



## Russel Grow (16. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Achso. Thx für Infos.
> 
> 
> Hmm, schade.
> ...


 Hey, EDI ist Joker´s sexy hightech Prothese.


----------



## Fexzz (16. März 2012)

Sein persönlicher Transportations-Mech!  Aber hey, gönnt dem armen Joker doch sein Glück ;D

Apropos Edi. Ich fand die Stelle, als sie den Witz mit der Sauerstoff-Aufbereitung gebracht hat, so unfassbar geil. Der Blick von Shepard in dem Moment war einfach so allessagend  KÖSTLICH!

Man hat außerdem gemerkt, dass Bioware wirklich auf die Community gehört hat. Als Beispiel die ständigen Anspielungen auf die Kalibrierungen von Garrus (war ja im Bioware Forum nach ME2 der totale Running Gag.)

Ich sag nur Legion und Garrus und die Verbesserung des Hauptgeschützes! Einfach herrlich!


----------



## ChaoZ (16. März 2012)

Wo liegt das Problem, wenn man einen Turianer operieren will, dem das halbe Gesicht durch eine Rakete zerfetzt wurde?
Man weiß nicht welche Hälfte zerstört ist. 
Hab gerade diesen genialen Dialog zwischen Joker und Garrus mitbekommen, man hab ich mich da kaputtgelacht. 
Den mit den Turianer  und dem Friendly Fire hab ich nicht mehr ganz im Kopf, aber der war auch verdammt gut.


----------



## Fexzz (16. März 2012)

Ich fand ja "Was macht ein Turianer, wenn ihm die Munition ausgeht?! - Er nimmt den Stock aus dem Arsch und nutzt diesen als Waffe." Auch schön 

Die Dialoge zwischen Javik und James in der Messe sind auch sehr nice. "Rauchen Sie?! - Nur wenn meine Rüstung in Flamme steht." 

Edit: Alter schwede, was gibts auf YouTube bitte für abgedrehte Fan-Videos?! Ich brech mir echt einen ab hier! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go-9Dp55TvY


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2012)

Bin jetzt kurz vorm Ceberus Hauptquatier. Denke es wird nicht mehr lange dauern. Habe knapp 20 Stunden Spielzeit.

Habe noch 5-6 Nebenmissionen offen aber keine Lust da drauf. Da geht es darum Dinge zu besorgen und zu übergeben. Aber keine Bock rumzusuchen.

Irgendwie kann ich mit Liara nicht mehr richtig sprechen. Mal gucken vielleicht nach der Ceberus Mission(will die noch ******).

Meine EMS ist momentan bei 1600. Die Geth konnte ich leider nicht dazugewinnen und gleichzeitig die Quarianer. Glaube kaum das man jetzt noch jemanden für die Allianz gewinnen kann oder?
Naja, wenn das Ende eh meistens negativ ausfällt ist es ja egal.

Aber ich frage mich wie man da einen EMS von 4000-5000 erreichen kann. Doch nicht durch die Nebenmissionen oder?


----------



## Bambusbar (17. März 2012)

Durch Nebenmission, durch ne Motivation von 100% und die Geth bringen auch noch n guten Batzen mit, 800 oder so, wenn ich sogar noch mehr.

http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/War_Assets


Da sind die ganzen Assests auch aufgelistet


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (17. März 2012)

Was ich recht dick finde ist das Rex mehr Punkte bringt als Grunt


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2012)

Was ich komisch finde das es als Waffe keinen Raketenwerfer gibt(oder ich habe ihn übersehen). Wäre ja gerade gegen harte Gegner wie diese Ceberus Mech gut.

Kriegt man bestimmt nur als DLC oder?


----------



## Bambusbar (17. März 2012)

Nope, keine schweren Waffen in Teil3, zumindest nicht permanent.

Es gibt schwere Waffen, die liegen dann meist irgendwo rum und haben begrenzten Muni-Vorat. 
Kommt oft genug vor ,dass ich die Waffe aber erst finde, nachdem ich den  davor vorgesehen gegner schon umgenietet habe


----------



## RyzA (17. März 2012)

Geht mir auch oft so.


----------



## Fexzz (17. März 2012)

Meine Fresse, ich hing grad über 'ne Stunde an der großen Halle in der Grissom-Akademie auf Extrem. Guter Gott, überall Türme ey


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (17. März 2012)

So habs durch 

Ich weiß nicht was ihr habt, ich finde das ende eigentlich richtig gut. Ok ich bin fan von happy ends mit viel schnulze (hätte da mehr mit liara erwartet   ) Aber das ende hat mich nicht enttäuscht, wie viele andere es hier geschrieben haben. Ich hatte schon voll angst vorm ende, weil viele meinten es ist kake. Aber ich finds gut.

Dazu gibts aber ein zwei fragen:



Spoiler



Anderson stirbt bei mir während wir auf die Erde schauen, kann man ihn noch retten? P.s. Ich hab eine EMS von über 5000 und am Ende hab ich die Maschinen zerstört. 
Da stellt sich mir die Frage, selbst wenn Anderson überleben kann, stirbt er doch eh bei der Explosion auf der Citadel oder? Und am ende bekommt man ja noch den Atemzug mit, aber bis auf einige Trümemr und das N7 Dog Tag kann man ja nichts darauf erkennen  IS das wirklich Shepard?


 


Spoiler



Am ende erzählz ja ein Vater seinem Sohn eine GEschichte über Shepard. Und am ende fragt das kind, ob er nich noch eine Geschichte erzählen könne. Woraufhin der Vater sagt: Ok aber nur noch eine. Da dachte ich gleich an ME4  Ihr auch?


----------



## Fexzz (17. März 2012)

Das mit dem "Stargazer" ist scheinbar einfach nur ein Easter-Egg. Schön, dass du das Ende "gut" findest. Ich wünschte, mir gings ebenso.



Spoiler



Du kannst Anderson nicht retten, nein. Er stirbt da defintiv. Und ja, er würde entweder durch die Explosion der Citadel oder spätestens durch die Explosionen der Mass Relays sterben. (Genauso wie unser ganzes Sonnensystem und ungefähr 80% der restlichen Galaxie  

Und naja, wer sollte das unter dem Haufen sonst sein? Das N7 Projekt ist nur für Elitesoldaten. Und schon in ME2 beim ersten Trailer wurde auch nur das N7 Dogtag gezeigt und direkt mit Shepard verbunden. Genau diese Szene ist es ja, die derzeit auch soviel Trubel macht. Wenn alles hier Enden soll, wieso lebt Shepard dann noch? Außerdem ist das Savegame, wenn man es mit bestimmten Programmen öffnet, als "Live to fight again" gekennzeichnet. Alles sehr seltsam, ich hoffe, Bioware rückt bald mal mit 'nem Statement raus ;p


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (18. März 2012)

Hi!

@ FreaksLikeMe....

Ja aber echt ey, sehe ich auch so...

@ Headcrash....

Was willste denn mit dicken Waffen... Also ich passe mir die Waffen mit Upgrades (Normandy) an...
Und so'n oller Mech, is dann auch schnell wech... 
Einfach immer schön draufhalten...


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Ich passe meine Waffen auch mit Upgrades an. Nur bei manchen Gegner dauert es bis die Schilde unten sind.

@FreaksLikeMe: Erstmal erstaunlich das du so hohe EMS hast. Aber gebracht hat sie dir wohl auch nicht viel.
Also ist es wohl eher egal.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich passe meine Waffen auch mit Upgrades an. Nur bei manchen Gegner dauert es bis die Schilde unten sind.
> 
> @FreaksLikeMe: Erstmal erstaunlich das du so hohe EMS hast. Aber gebracht hat sie dir wohl auch nicht viel.
> Also ist es wohl eher egal.



Ne ist nicht egal wie vieloder wenig ems du hast  Ich wusste das man über 5000 brauch um das "beste" ende zu bekommen, also hab ich entsprechend viel nebenquests + mp gespielt.



Spoiler



Wenn du weniger als 5000 EMS hast, lebt shepard, glaube ich nicht. Erst ab 5000ems bekommst du den atemzug vvon ihm mit.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Kriegt man durch MP auch EMS?

Was das denn fürn Schwachsinn?


----------



## Fexzz (18. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Kriegt man durch MP auch EMS?
> 
> Was das denn fürn Schwachsinn?


 
Indirekt. Durch den Multiplayer erhöhst du die Galaktische Bereitschaft (Standard:50%) und diese dient halt als Multiplikator. Military Strenght * Galaktische Bereitschaft = Effective Military Strenght.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. März 2012)

Finde das auch Total dämlich !


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2012)

Man bekommt auch pro Lvl 20 Multiplayer-Char den man promoted 75 Militärische Stärke ^^


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (18. März 2012)

75 punkte WooooW
Das ist ja der hammer xD


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2012)

Nuja, das läppert sich halt.
Ich hab mittlerweile durch den MP 300  dazu bekommen.


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Nuja, das läppert sich halt.
> Ich hab mittlerweile durch den MP 300  dazu bekommen.


 Und der Prozentsatz bei der Bereitschaft?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. März 2012)

Ich schätz mal 100%...
Ich hab bei einem Lvl 16 Char schon 92%...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

Spoiler



Ist das normal das Cortez oder wer auch imemr das Shuttle fliegt stirbt? Wenn nich, wie kann man es verhidnern bzw. woran leigt es?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. März 2012)

Spoiler



Ich hab ihn auch nicht retten können.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

Naja für mich hin zunehmendes opfer


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2012)

Jo, der kratzt ab ^^

und ja, 100% Motivation, das geht ziemlich, ziemlich fix.
Verfällt aber mit jedem Tag so um 1-2%


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

Spoiler



Ganz genau versteh ich es jetzt noch nicht, wer ist das Kind? Die "Spezies" oder wie man es auch immer nennen will, die die Reaper steuert? Und wenn das so ist, warum nimmt es am Anfang mit Shepard "kontakt" auf?  Und warum erklärt ausgerechnet es/er Shepard wie man die Reaper vernichtet?


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2012)

Spoiler



Tja gute Frage, nächste Frage...wenn es kein "neues" Ende von Bioware gibt, wovon ich erstmal nicht ausgehen würde, dann ist es so wie es im Spiel gezeigt wird. Shepard kann das Kind auf der Erde nicht retten und kann das wohl nicht so recht verarbeiten. Bekommt Albträume dadurch und die "Spezies" oder was auch immer Herr über die Citadel ist manifestiert sich als dieses Kind. Wahrscheinlich weil es Shepard gelesen hat oder was auch immer. Ein sprechender Lichtfunke hätte es wohl auch getan, aber son Kind ist dramatologisch doch etwas wirkungsvoller für ein Ende einer Trilogie


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tja gute Frage, nächste Frage...wenn es kein "neues" Ende von Bioware gibt, wovon ich erstmal nicht ausgehen würde, dann ist es so wie es im Spiel gezeigt wird. Shepard kann das Kind auf der Erde nicht retten und kann das wohl nicht so recht verarbeiten. Bekommt Albträume dadurch und die "Spezies" oder was auch immer Herr über die Citadel ist manifestiert sich als dieses Kind. Wahrscheinlich weil es Shepard gelesen hat oder was auch immer. Ein sprechender Lichtfunke hätte es wohl auch getan, aber son Kind ist dramatologisch doch etwas wirkungsvoller für ein Ende einer Trilogie


 Das gibt aber so keinen Sinn. Weil, so wie Es die Lage erklärt hat, hatte ich den Eindruck dass die Reaper garnicht so "böse" sind. Ich meine "Platz für die heranwachsenden Spezies schaffen" das klingt erstmal "gut" und logisch, aber....

....hmmmmmmmmm.

Das passt alles irgendwie nicht!


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Was ich recht dick finde ist das Rex mehr Punkte bringt als Grunt


 Wo hast du Grunt getroffen??????????

Edit: Ups, Doppelpost, tut mir sorry.


----------



## fantasmo (18. März 2012)

Dieses Kind hat es nie gegeben, es existierte nur in den Gedanken von Shep.

Und das ganze Ende von ME3 ist ein großes Fragezeichen.
Mir  kommt es so vor als hätten die Entwickler ihr eigenes Spiel nicht zu  Ende gespielt oder nicht drüber nach gedacht was sie da fabriziert  haben.

Sorry kein plan wie man das mit den Spoiler Knopf geht


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2012)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Wo hast du Grunt getroffen??????????
> 
> Edit: Ups, Doppelpost, tut mir sorry.


 

In einer mission trifft man Grunt wieder 
"Missing Scouts" oder so heißt die, die mit der 'neuen' Rachni Königin. 

Grunt taucht dann auch später in den WarAssets auf mit 25 Pkt. iirc.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

BIn jetzt kurz vorm Schluß. Da wo der Reaperstrahl auf einen abgefeuert wird und man halbtot aufwacht und die Citadel kommt. Leider kann ich jetzt nicht zu Ende spielen. Da mein Sohn hier rumläuft(ist nicht ganz jugendfrei).

War ne ganz schön hartes Stück Arbeit da hinzukommen. 3-4 Banshees hintereinander in "normal" machen einen die Hölle heiss.
Wer das in schwer schafft...Respekt.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2012)

Ich habs auf Wahnsinn gemacht 

Und, pack das mit den Reaperstrahl am besten in Spoiler, vlt. is noch nich wer soweit 
In 2 Wochen kann man das dann wohl endlich weglassen ... hoffe ich ^^


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> BIn jetzt kurz vorm Schluß. Da wo der Reaperstrahl auf einen abgefeuert wird und man halbtot aufwacht und die Citadel kommt. Leider kann ich jetzt nicht zu Ende spielen. Da mein Sohn hier rumläuft(ist nicht ganz jugendfrei).
> 
> War ne ganz schön hartes Stück Arbeit da hinzukommen. 3-4 Banshees hintereinander in "normal" machen einen die Hölle heiss.
> Wer das in schwer schafft...Respekt.


 Als Frontkämpfer: Sturmangriff danach Nova und das wiederholen. Da sind auch die Turianer-Kroganer-Mix-Freaks kein Problem, und das auf Wahnsinn!^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

Naja wer Shepard spielt ist Soldat!  Und ein Soldat kann nicht so ein Krims-Krams  Der hat Granaten!  

Ja die Stelle dürfte hart werden, hab me3 von vorne begonnen auf wahnsinn um die Medallie zu bekommen  Da sind schon 1 zwei stellen wo ich denke das ich da ausraste


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2012)

DAs wird schon Freak, das wird schon 
Man muss nur Geduld haben :>
Und nicht aufgeben.

Für die Medallie kannst du aber auch alle Multiplayer Maps auf Gold machen .. haha ^^


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2012)

fantasmo schrieb:


> Dieses Kind hat es nie gegeben, es existierte nur in den Gedanken von Shep.
> 
> Und das ganze Ende von ME3 ist ein großes Fragezeichen.
> Mir  kommt es so vor als hätten die Entwickler ihr eigenes Spiel nicht zu  Ende gespielt oder nicht drüber nach gedacht was sie da fabriziert  haben.
> ...


 
Pure Fantasie...man kann viel hineininterpretieren wenn man das will. Aber fakt ist das es keinen Beweis gibt das es das Kind niemals gab. Ich erkläre es mir "weltlicher" indem shep den tod von dem Kind einfach nicht verkraftet und dadurch diese Albträume hat, welche ja auch immer wieder damit enden das das Kind stirbt und er nix dagegen tun kann.

Und das Kind dient, meiner Meinung nach, ja nur als Abbild der Intelligenz die dahinter steht, einfach weil das Kind der zentrale Punkt in dem Spiel ist das in Sheps Gedanken die ganze Zeit wieder vorkommt. Das heißt nicht das das Kind auch die Intelligenz, oder Spezies oder was auch immer ist.


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Pure Fantasie...man kann viel hineininterpretieren wenn man das will. Aber fakt ist das es keinen Beweis gibt das es das Kind niemals gab. Ich erkläre es mir "weltlicher" indem shep den tod von dem Kind einfach nicht verkraftet und dadurch diese Albträume hat, welche ja auch immer wieder damit enden das das Kind stirbt und er nix dagegen tun kann.
> 
> Und das Kind dient, meiner Meinung nach, ja nur als Abbild der Intelligenz die dahinter steht, einfach weil das Kind der zentrale Punkt in dem Spiel ist das in Sheps Gedanken die ganze Zeit wieder vorkommt. Das heißt nicht das das Kind auch die Intelligenz, oder Spezies oder was auch immer ist.


 Ich wiederhole: "Das gibt aber so keinen Sinn. Weil, so wie Es die Lage erklärt hat,  hatte ich den Eindruck dass die Reaper garnicht so "böse" sind. Ich  meine "Platz für die heranwachsenden Spezies schaffen" das klingt  erstmal "gut" und logisch, aber....

....hmmmmmmmmm.

Das passt alles irgendwie nicht!"

...das kommt aber komisch rüber, so wie es dieses "Ding" auf der Citadel erklärt. Die Reaper sind nicht böööööööööse...


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2012)

Natürlich nicht. Aus deren Sicht ergibt das ja auch Sinn. Aber was hat das damit zutun das das Kind nie wirklich existiert haben soll???


----------



## Fexzz (18. März 2012)

Ich finde, das aktuelle Ende lässt sich gut zusammenfassen. "Yo Dawg, i heard yo dont want to get killed by synthethics, so i send my synthethics to kill you, so you cant get killed by synthethics, yo!" Das Ende macht keinen Sinn. Punkt. Schön wenn es anderen gefällt, aber Fakt ist, dass es keinen Sinn macht.


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Aus deren Sicht ergibt das ja auch Sinn. Aber was hat das damit zutun das das Kind nie wirklich existiert haben soll???


 Garnichts. Es passt halt nicht. Das will ich nurmal gesagt haben. Jeder sieht die Reaper als böse an, Sie selbst, sehen sich als Erlöser, als Die, die den jungen Wesen eine Chance zum entwickeln gibt. Schon seltsam. Aber Epic-Moment: Als die Mutter aller Dreschschlunde den Reaper alle macht. Ice cold Killa! ^^


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2012)

Ich finde es macht keinen Sinn sich in Haltlose Spekulationen zu verzetteln. Solang kein offizielles Statement von Bioware kommt ist das Ende wie es jetzt steht das endgültige. Punkt.
Man kann es finden wie man will, aber es wie bei nem Film. Der steht auch wie er gemacht worden ist, und wems nicht gefällt hat pech. Ist halt einfach so.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2012)

Ja, da hast du Recht.

Aber wie schon gesagt - BW hat damit echt ein Ende geschaffen, über das die Leute reden 

Marketing-technisch - sollte da wirklich noch ein anderes Ende per DLC kommen - war das einfach genial von BW, muss man schon sagen.


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2012)

Absolut!


----------



## fantasmo (18. März 2012)

Spoiler 






1. Das Kind löst sich in Lüftungsschacht in Luft auf
2. Taucht das Kind urplötzlich beim Shuttel auf, wo man sieht, wie es     mit mühe und not ins Shuttel einsteigt, niemand hilft das Kind oder schenkt den Jungen Beachtung.
3. Am Ende lernst du ihn als den Katalysator kennen.

Ich glaube auch das zwischen den Katalysator und Shep eine Verbindung da ist. Sonst würde er am Ende Sie nicht auf der citadel Seite an Seite stehen.
Klar ist das nur Fantasie denke mal das BioWare das auch erreichen will.
Andere Erklärung habe ich für diese Scenen nicht.
Deine Theorie kann auch richtig sein. 
Wenn du noch mal den Anfang Spielst achte mal drauf. 
Vielleicht änderst du ja deine Meinung. 

So zum eigentlichen Problem des spielst.
Das ende mit den 3 Entscheidungen gefällt mir zwar nicht aber kann man so stehen lassen.
Das es für Shep kein Happy End geben kann sollte jeden Klar sein (Lazarus Projekt).
Was mir aber auf den Magen schlägt, ist die Scene mit der Normandy.
Wieso steigen meine Team Gefährten aus der Normandy aus.
Wenn ich bis vor kurzen mit denen auf der Erde Seite an Seite gegen die reaper, gekämpft habe.
Eigentlich müssten sie mit den anderen Soldaten im Tod im Dreck liegen.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Habe das Spiel jetzt auch durch. Nach knapp 24 Stunden Spielzeit. 6 Nebenmissionen waren noch offen.

Irgendwie hatte ich das Gefühl das mir beim Ende überhaupt keine Wahl gelassen wurde. Konnte auch bei den Dialogen mit den Unbekannten nicht alle Antworten anklicken. Nur immer 2 von 4.



Spoiler



Ich hatte das Ende wo komplett alles zerstört wurde. Mit meiner EMS war wohl leider auch kein anderes Ende möglich.

Naja, ich wußte vorher schon dass das Ende meistens sehr negativ ausfällt. Deswegn war ich jetzt nicht so überrascht. Aber man hätte sich schon was anderes gewünscht.

Wenn nur Shepard gestorben wäre als Held für eine gute Sache und vor allem wenn die Erde und der Rest des Universums verschont geblieben wäre, dann hätte man ja noch einen Sinn gesehen. Aber das alles zerstört wird ist Mist. Lebenszyklus hin oder her. So als wenn alle Mühe umsonst gewesen wäre. Erinnert mich teilweise an Terminator 3. Wo der Atomkrieg nicht aufgehalten werden konnte, weil er unvermeidlich war, sondern bestensfalls verzögert wurde.



Sonst ist das SPiel aber trotzdem sehr gut gewesen. Hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht. Nur muß erstmal alles verdauen.


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das sich das Kind in "Luft auflöst"...es geht einfach den Schacht weiter. Weiß nicht wie man auf sowas kommen kann


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Spoiler



Warum sah der Unbekannte eigentlich aus wie ein Roboter? Haben das die Reaper mit ihm gemacht?

Er wollte auch die "absolute Kontrolle". Aber ich hatte den Eindruck das er eher kontrolliert wurde...



> Wieso steigen meine Team Gefährten aus der Normandy aus.
> Wenn ich bis vor kurzen mit denen auf der Erde Seite an Seite gegen die reaper, gekämpft habe.
> Eigentlich müssten sie mit den anderen Soldaten im Tod im Dreck liegen.


Bei mir ist gar keiner ausgestiegen. Nur Joker. Meine ich zumindest.

Weil Liara und Tali hatte ich zum Schluß mitgenommen und die lagen nach dem Reaperstrahl da tot aufn Boden. Nachdem Shepard wieder zu sich gekommen ist.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. März 2012)

Spoiler



Während du die Cerberus Basis stürmst, kannst du auf einem Video-Termnal eine Aufzeichnung ansehen, wie er einer Ärztin den Befehl gibt, sich selbst verändern zu lassen...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

Hä ich versteh eure diskussion nicht. 
Entweder:


Spoiler



1. Shepard opfert sich um die Reaper zu kontrollieren --> "Happy End" für alle bis auf Shepard xD (Und für mich wär das Ende auch nichts) (trotzdem gutes (Film-) Ende.

2. Shepard opfert sich um Maschinen und Menschen zu vereinen --> "Happy End" für alle bis auf Shepard (Und auch das Ende würde ich nicht gut finden) (trotzdem gutes (Film-) Ende.

3. Shepard zerstört die Reaper --> "Böses Ende", Shepard lebt (Bei EMS von >5000 EMS) aber die Maschinen und Portale sind zerstört. Die Zivilistation wird technologisch Jahre zurück geworfen. (Allerdings leben ja alle noch und sie wissen ja wie Raumschiffe bauen etc geht, von daher dürfte es ja keine 10 minuten dauern, bis sie zumindest nich all zuweite entfernte Planteten besuchen können) (Was auch der "Nachteil" ist laut des Katalisators, eben das die Menschen sich irgendwann selbst umbringen)


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

@FreaksLikeMe:



Spoiler



Also bei mir hat keiner deiner aufgezählten Punkte zugetroffen. Bei mir war es wie bei Punkt 3 nur das Shepard auch gestorben ist. Genauso wie die Erde vernichtet wurde und alles andere. Und das ist das beschissenste Ende. Die anderen gehen ja noch.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

@headcrash


Spoiler



naja dann musst du halt eine ems von über 5000 bekommen. kein wunder das alle rumheulen... wenn man mit einer ems von 1000 abschließt ist es kein Wunder das alles zerstört wird


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Hatte aber keinen Bock auf die Nebenmissionen und Mp.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. März 2012)

Naja:


Spoiler



Ich hatte ziemlich viele Nebenmissionen, bis auf das Universum-Scannen gemacht und dann trotzdem nur eine MS von 5500 bekommen...
Ich hab nur durch den MP eine EMS von 5000 hinbekommen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

Ich auch, aber der MP ist nicht schlecht. Und es ist Mass Effect... Da wird man wohl mit vergnügen den MP zocken um das "beste" ende zu bekommen


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Ich werde den MP die Tage mal ausprobieren.

BZw bringt das jetzt überhaupt noch was? Merkt das Spiel nicht das ich es schon einmal durch hatte?
Sonst würde ich aber einen alten Savegame nochmal weiterspielen. Und Nebenmissionen probieren und den MP.

Edit: Ich finde es im Übrigen doof das die EMS so eine starke Rolle spielt und nicht die Entscheidungen selber.

Man hätte einen ja auch so die Wahl zum Schluß geben können unabhängig von der EMS. Oder den Einfluss der EMS kleiner machen.

So wird einen ja nur eine finale Entscheidung vorgegaukelt oder abgenommen. Da es eh schon längst feststand...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. März 2012)

Spoiler



Du kannst ja immer wieder vor dem Angriff auf Cerberus neustarten!


Naja, der MP ist ganz nett und kann auch Spaß machen!
Ich will mir einen Quariaischen Tech holen, hatte allerdings bisher kein Glück...
Bis dahin spiele ich halt als Menschlicher Tech


----------



## DarthLAX (18. März 2012)

hm...

naja sorry, aber ich will eig. keinen ME-Multiplayer...sorry, aber gute single-player-games brauchen keinen multiplayer IMHO, vor allem ist der zwang zu multiplayer das was mich stört (bin nämlich jetzt auch durch, mit einem importierten 100% playthrough von ME1 und ME2 und habe auch in ME3 alles gemacht was ging!) nur schaffe ich es nicht auf eine readyness von über 5000 zu kommen, weil ich eben kein multiplayer mache...sicher zwischendrin währe das sicher lustig, aber die meisten meiner freunde (naja eigentlich alle, bis auf die konsoleros) haben kein ME3....)

ausserdem:

für einen kleinen atemzug tu ich mir den MP auch net an...

vor allem da ich die ME3 enden (egal welches) für beschissen halte um es mal aus zu sprechen!

genauso wie ich die crucible geschichte für an den haaren herbeigezogen halte (keine deus-ex-machina my ASS - das ist nämlich eine und es ist ein schlechtes plot-device IMHO)...mir währe ein konventioneller sieg lieber gewesen (und je nachdem wie man sich anstellt fällt halt das ende aus...vor allem hätte ich noch so sachen gebracht wie, das man seinen verbündeten hit and run attacks auf die reaper befehlen kann bzw. sogar selbst solche machen kann und ich hätte "zufallsmissionen" eingebaut die auftauchen je nachdem in welcher reihenfolge man die aufgaben erledigt etc....vor allem hätte ich mir größere schlachten (im all - ok die endschlacht ist cool, auch wenn man zu wenig sieht IMHO - aber auch am boden) wo man verschiedenen truppenteilen befehle gibt (vll sogar auf einer taktischen karte!) während man selbst noch mit dem eigenen team am kämpfen ist ...noch dazu hätte sowas mehr möglichkeiten gebracht die charaktere aus ME1 und ME2 rein zu bringen die keinen so großen auftritt mehr hatten (z.B. das Samara nen Biotiker-Commando-Team befehligt das dir bei nem einsatz zur seite steht oder das hacket dir ne flotte zu hilfe schickt...oder das z.B. Aria auf dem schlachtfeld auftaucht sofern du ihr hilfst bei ihrer mercenary-quest....)

d.h. fazit zu ME3:

sorry bioware, das hätte der kracher des spiele jahrzehnts werden können, wenn ihr es besser gemacht hättet und mehr zeit, geld und personal investiert worden währe...dieses game hätte IMHO mit ME1 und ME2 als "vorspiel" der "klimax" der story, so ist es aber der schwächste teil IMHO (Mit ME1 als storymäßig stärkstem teil IMHO und ME2 dem besten teil over all (gameplay, story, charaktere etc.))...d.h. schämt euch bioware!

mfg LAX


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ach, die Tech-Heinos sind doch fad! Biotiker sind die einzigen, die es richtig drauf haben^^


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> hm...
> 
> naja sorry, aber ich will eig. keinen ME-Multiplayer...sorry, aber gute single-player-games brauchen keinen multiplayer IMHO, vor allem ist der zwang zu multiplayer das was mich stört
> 
> mfg LAX


 Da hast du Recht. So von wegen "wenn du ein Happy End willst spiele gefälligst unseren Mp".


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

Meine güte, man kanns auch ohne schaffen, dann muss man halt 2 mal spielen.
Ich sag nur: Wat der Bauer nicht kennt...


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Noch ne Frage zu den Entscheidungen:

Ich konnte ja nicht alle Antwortmöglichkeiten zum Schluß wählen. Z.B. mit den Unbekannten(aber auch schon vorher öfters im Spiel). Ich glaube das liegt daran das ich den RPG Modus gewählt habe oder nicht Storymodus. Kann das sein?

Haben im Storymodus vielleicht die Antworten und damit Entscheidungen vielleicht mehr Gewicht auf das/die Ende(n)?

Oder ist auch da die EMS alleine entscheidend?

Weil ich finde das die (bewußten) Entscheidungen (nämlich die in den Dialogen) hier untergeordnet sind. Zumindest im RPG Modus.
Man hätte das so machen müssen das die Antworten mehr Einfluss haben. 

Und auch wirklich Handlungspielraum geben sollen. Nämlich da...



Spoiler



Wo Shepard an der Plattform auf der Citadel mit den Jungen steht. Das man sich frei für einen der 3 Wege entscheiden kann.


unabhängig von der EMS.

Die hätten die EMS auch anders einbringen gewichten können. Z.B. wieviel Widerstand die Reaper zum Schluß noch haben usw.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. März 2012)

Kann sein das du nich genügend Paragon / Rage hast um die antworten zu wählen.


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Jo vielleicht.

Oder es liegt am Spielmodi.


----------



## Bambusbar (18. März 2012)

Richtig, daran liegt es :>
Bei dem Gespräch mit Illusive Man muss man glaub ich n Score von fast 100% Renegade/Paragon haben, um eine der beiden Antworten zu geben.
So is das halt 

Der Spielmodi is egal.
Bei Action hat man gar keine Dialog-Option und RP und Story haben die selben.

Und bzgl. Readniss und MP:
Wenn man wirklich das beste Ende haben will, muss man halt was dafür tun - so is das halt.
Nit rumheulen, das geht darüber hinaus sehr fix.
Man brauch nichtmal n Dutzend Matches und schon ist bei bei Werten jenseits der 90%. Ich hab nich gezählt, da ich den MP gerne spiele.

Falls jemand keine Lust auf Random-Rumgegimpe hat, der kann mich auch gerne adden, dann werden einfach n paar Games zusammen gezockt und gut ist.

Und zur Klassen-Diskussion:
Wenn schon dann Battlefield 3 Soldier oder Krogan Sentinel!


----------



## RyzA (18. März 2012)

Ich komme mal die Tage auf dich zurück.


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2012)

Also ich hab mit importiertem Char aus ME2, etwa 70/30 Verteilung Böse/Gut und 50% Galaxiebeteiligung was irgendwas um die ~4200 effektive EMS ergab immer alle Antwortmöglichkeiten beim unbekannten gehabt. dafür aber nur 2 Möglichkeiten auf der Citadel.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. März 2012)

Auf der Citadel hatte ich auch nur zwei Möglichkeiten beim Unbekannten, trotz vollem Balken und etwa 95/5 Verteilung Gut/Böse...


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2012)

Die Entscheidung auf der Citadel ist auch von der EMS abhängig, nicht von deiner Gesinnung.

Edit: Ich meine die Entscheidung beim Kind. Das Gespräch mit dem unbekannten scheint mehrere Faktoren zu haben. Bei mir hatte ich die große Qual der Wahl


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung auf der Citadel ist auch von der EMS abhängig, nicht von deiner Gesinnung.
> 
> Edit: Ich meine die Entscheidung beim Kind. Das Gespräch mit dem unbekannten scheint mehrere Faktoren zu haben. Bei mir hatte ich die große Qual der Wahl


 Ich hatte dort einen fetten Kampf erwartet. In der CE ist ja das Artbook mit dabei, in dem der Unbekannte recht interessant zu sehen ist!


----------



## JC88 (18. März 2012)

War der Kampf zuvor nicht "fett" genug?



Spoiler



Ich hatte mit den Banshee's und den dicken Klopsen in den engen Straßen schon gut zu tun...


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

JC88 schrieb:


> War der Kampf zuvor nicht "fett" genug?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Nein. ich habs jetzt schon mehrfach auf Wahsinn durch. ist immernoch zu einfach. Nagut in meiner schon mehrfach erläuterten Kampf-Kombo* ists halt auch kein Ding^^


*Frontkäpfer: Sturmangriff mit Nova, sowie aufgeladener Nahkampf = Alle Gegner tod!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. März 2012)

Naja, es gäb dann noch die Black Widow.
Die Schüsse richtig gesetzt hauen auch ziemlich rein.


----------



## Russel Grow (18. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, es gäb dann noch die Black Widow.
> Die Schüsse richtig gesetzt hauen auch ziemlich rein.


 Ich arbeite ausschließlich mit Biotiken. Hab immer nur eine schwere Pistole dabei, sonst nichts!

Ich stehe mehr auf den direkten Konflikt. Mein Motto: Immer nei in die Fress!^^


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. März 2012)

Naja, ich spiele im SP als Infiltrator:
Tarnen, mit der Black Widow ein paar Headshots reinhauen (bis auf schwere Gegner wird da alles mit ausgefahrenen Schilden sofort gekillt), in Deckung gehen und nachladen.
Zwischendurch noch ein bisschen verbrennen!


----------



## Bambusbar (19. März 2012)

Ich vertraue da auf das gute AssaultRifle 
Sowohl als Sentinel aus auch als Soldier.

Werde bei zweiten Durchspielen mal mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad "Casual" versuchen .. meine Insanity-Achievements hab ich ja nu, da kann man es entspannter angehen lassen .. haha


----------



## Legacyy (19. März 2012)

Hab das hier gerade gefunden: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


finde das recht passend


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2012)

Ich habe im Moment keinen Bock mehr auf das SPiel. Wie die anderen Enden ausgehen weiß ich mitlerweile. Aktive Entscheidungen(gerade in Gesprächen zum Schluß) haben eh keinen Einfluss da drauf.
Und ich lasse mich nicht zwingen alle Nebenmissionen zu spielen oder den MP nur um mehr EMS zu bekommen. Gerade bei den Nebenmissionen hätte man sich auch mehr Mühe geben können. "Besorge Gegenstand X und übergebe diesen an Person "unbekannt" an Ort "unbekannt")  Die Citadel ist zwar kleiner als in den anderen Teilen aber ich habe einfach kein Lust jede Etage abzusuchen nur weil genauere Angaben fehlen. Die hätten wenigstens noch schreiben können wie die Person heisst oder auf welcher Etage sie sich befindet.

Und nochmal neu in härteren Schwierigkeitsgrad zu spielen habe ich auch keinen Bock. Vielleicht in ein paar Tagen. Mal gucken.


----------



## Hleothoron (19. März 2012)

Also um das Ende mal aus meiner Sicht zu beschreiben und was ich danach gefühlt habe und warum ich und zigtausend andere sich so verarscht fühlen:



Spoiler



Die drei Enden mal zusammengefasst und mit dem Logikloch gestopft, dass die Explosion eines Sprungportals eigentlich alles im Sonnensystem vernichten müsste. Das tun sie in den Enden nicht offensichtlich. Obwohl man auf der Galaxiekarte dann die Druckwellen sieht, die eine Supernova als Chinaböller darstellen lassen.

_Ich bin das magische Gotteskind. Oder Harbinger (Gehirnwäsche).Spielt keine Rolle. Ich habe nichts zu erklären, woher ich komme, warum und wer ich bin, wieso das alles. Außer, dass Maschinen und biologische Lebensformen niemals koexistieren können. _





Spoiler



_Du h__ast zwar das Gegenteil bewiesen. Aber da sch.eiss ich doch drauf. Fragen lasse ich nicht zu._
_Dafür gebe ich dir drei Möglichkeiten:

_ _Du kontrollierst die Reaper: Sie kontrollieren dich. Die Portale werden zerstört und damit auch das Sonnensystem, in dem es sich befindet. Auch die Erde. Die Galaxie-weite Zivilisation wird zerstört. Die Reaper gewinnen._
_
Du wirst eins mit den Reapern: Alle werden Reaper(ähnliche Mischwesen). Die Portale werden zerstört und damit auch das Sonnensystem, in dem es sich befindet. Auch die Erde. Die Galaxie-weite Zivilisation wird zerstört. Die Reaper gewinnen._
_
Du vernichtest die Reaper (zum größten Teil): Alle biologischen Lebewesen überleben (zumindest die in Systemen ohne Sprungportale. Die Explosion vernichtet alles, auch die Erde). Die Portale werden zerstört. Die Galaxie-weite Zivilisation wird zerstört. Die Reaper gewinnen._
_
Alle Entscheidungen und Dinge, alles was du geschafft und erreicht hast in den 3 Teilen spielen keine Rolle. Deine Gefährten und Freunde – spielen keine Rolle. Deine Zukunft – spielt keine Rolle. Die galaktische Zusammenarbeit und den Frieden und Verständnis zwischen den Völkern, auch zwischen synthetischen und biologischen Lebewesen – spielt keine Rolle._

_Entscheide dich!_ 

_/Schnitt_
_Die Normandy flüchtet mit allen Teammitgliedern an Bord. Joker und flüchten? Aha. Die Normandy wird von der Druckwelle der Explosion eines Portals verfolgt. Die Normandy schafft es nicht und stürzt auf einem unbekannten Planeten ab. Das Team steigt aus, freut sich einen Ast über die schöne Aussicht (und wird dort elendig einsam verenden)._

_/Schnitt_
_Ich bin ein unbekannter Opa auf einem unbekannten, verschneiten Planeten. Und erkläre meinem Enkel, dass das eine Geschichte war. _
_Frei übersetzt: Ich bin Bioware und sage meinen Spielern: „ha ha!“_

_/Schnitt_
_Fenster: Hey, toll das du der Held der Galaxie bist, spiel doch alles noch einmal und kaufe unsere DLCs!!!_  <- der hätte da noch gefehlt.


 
  /Schnitt
  Spieler (ich vor dem PC): ?????????? WTF??????  Äh.... hallo...?


Bis dahin war ich bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten ziemlich begeistert von ME3.

Auch wenn das schon tausend andere ähnlich geschrieben haben. Es musste mal raus -.-

ME1 und 2 habe ich mehrmals durchgespielt 100erte Stunden investiert. Bei Teil 2 bekomm ich am Ende jedes mal eine wohlige Gänsehaut. Ich kann mir bis auf weiteres nicht vorstellen, Teil 3 nochmal durchzuspielen.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2012)

Jo bei Teil 1 oder Teil 2 hätte ich momentan auch mehr Anreiz. Bei Teil2 zum Schluß kann man auch Kameraden verlieren. Aber man hat mehr Einfluss drauf.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. März 2012)

Hleothoron schrieb:


> Also um das Ende mal aus meiner Sicht zu beschreiben und was ich danach gefühlt habe und warum ich und zigtausend andere sich so verarscht fühlen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mein Gott, wenn man keine ahnung hat.. nä weißte bescheid.
Es wurde schon ca. 100000000000000 mal erzählz= Du brauchst eine mindest ANzahl von EMS um die Erde zu retten etc.


----------



## RyzA (19. März 2012)

Das mit den EMS ist aber Bullshit.


----------



## Hleothoron (19. März 2012)

Wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil 

"und mit dem Logikloch gestopft, dass die Explosion eines Sprungportals eigentlich alles im Sonnensystem vernichten müsste"

Mein EMS war weit über 6000. Die Erde hat es überlebt, Sinn macht es trotzdem Null. Und in dem Tonfall kannst du mal schön Rasen mähen gehen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. März 2012)

Finde ich nicht. Und es sollen hier nicht alle rumheulen weil die eine EMS von 2 haben und sich dann darüber beschweren das alle sterben.


Edit:

Und woher weißt du das ein Portal alles im SOnnensystem zerstören müsste? Das ist Reaper technologie die bis jetzt noch keiner genau versteht (Sofern ICH das richtig verstanden habe) und wenn dann die REaper ein bestimmtes Signal senden? Warum nicht?


----------



## Russel Grow (19. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Und es sollen hier nicht alle rumheulen weil die eine EMS von 2 haben und sich dann darüber beschweren das alle sterben.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


 Das wüsstest du, wenn du in Mass Effect 2 -Die Ankunft- (DLC) gespielt hättest


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. März 2012)

Hab ich nich, für diesen dlc wollte ich nix ausgeben.


----------



## Hleothoron (19. März 2012)

Nun, was die Explosion eines Portals für Auswirkungen hat, ist sowohl in ME2 DLC "Ankunft" zu sehen, als auch im Codex nachzulesen. Aber selbst wenn es sich einfach "nur" selbst zerlegt ist das bisherige Gefüge der Galaxie bzw. sämtliche von den Portalen abhängigen Zivilisationen (darunter auch die Erde) zerstört. Billionen werden verhungern. FTL-Antriebe brauchen immer noch Dekaden bis zum nächsten System. 

Zudem sieht man eindeutig auf der Galaxie-Map die Druckwelle "des Signals" oder der Explosion der Portale, was auch immer. Die Normandy gerät in diese Druckwelle und wird fast zerstört. Das Portal im Erdsystem war wahrscheinlich näher an der Erde, als die Druckwelle an der überlichtschnellen Normandy. Welche Auswirkungen hätte diese Druckwelle wohl auf die Erde? Und die Erdplaneten in anderen Systemen mit Portalen?

Wie man es dreht und wendet, die Logiklöcher sind riesig. (Ich weiss, dass das es in einem Science Fiction oder Fantasy Roman/Spiel/whatever schwierig ist, mit wissenschaftlicher Logik zu kommen, aber darum geht es hier gar nicht, sondern um einen geschlossenen, in sich sinnvollen Kanon zu erhalten.)

Edit: Ah ja, und mir kommste mit: Wer keine Ahnung hat...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. März 2012)

Ich frag mich auch, warum muss ein Portal das Sonnensystem zerstören?
Ich hab das DLC zwar nicht gespielt, aber kann es nicht sein, dass es auch auf die Umstände ankommt?

Naja, die Erde würde sicherlich durhc die Citadel-Explosion zerstört werden (Wer sich an ME1 erinnert, weiß, dass die das Größte Portal ist)


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. März 2012)

Naja, für das nichtexplodieren gäbe es evtl eine Erklärung.
Der Kern des Massenportals wird ja verschossen und dann zerbricht es. Beim DLC war es ja ein intaktes Portal. Das könnte zumindest dafür sorgen, das die Systeme nicht zerstört werden.

Das Ende is trotzdem Bullshit.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (19. März 2012)

So es wurde nun die Rechtschreibung überarbeite und die Bilder an der richtigen Stelle !
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-und-ao-fuer-mass-effect-3-frei-schalten.html


----------



## Bambusbar (20. März 2012)

Operation: Goliath Success | BioWare Blog

Wuhu, und ich war dabei .. 

Aber 3 Millionen Brutes is scho nett.

Bin mal gespannt, was in den beiden Belohnungspacks dann heute drin ist.
Bestimmt nur Müll, wie immer.
Für mich dann ne N7 Shotgun .. weil ich ja so gerne Shotguns benutzte -_-


----------



## DarthLAX (20. März 2012)

^^ - shotguns mag ich in ME auch net (reichweite zu gering - vor allem mach ich mit ner pistole oder nem sturmgewehr im nahkampf den schaden auch (nahkampf-headshot  und meine lieblingen sind sowieso scharfschützengewehre ...das N7 ist mein liebling zusammen mit der widow (cerberus heinis one-shotten hat schon was)...ok die indra hat auch noch was....vor allem wenn man die gegner nicht mit einem schuss killen kann, vor allem wenn die schilde/barrieren haben ^^...wobei das mit der widow zumindest bei den cerberus viechern trotzdem geht 

ach ja, die enden sind immer noch mies ^^

mfg LAX


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (20. März 2012)

Gibt es eig. eine möglichkeit die Kroganer UND Mordin zu retten? Also Genophage heilen und Mordins überleben?

(Hab Mealons Daten behalten, Wrex und Grunt leben)

Edit:

Wie und wo kann man denn Kelly wieder treffen :OOO Und Kasumi???


----------



## ChaoZ (20. März 2012)

Wollte ich auch fragen. Ich wollte die Genophage schon heilen, aber das Mordin dabei draufgeht ist schade.


----------



## Bambusbar (20. März 2012)

Priority: Tuchanka - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more

Also Mordin behalten UND die Genophage heilen geht nicht.
Man kann höchsten Mordin behalten und die Heilung verschieben, das geht.

Kelly steht auf der Citadel bei den Flüchtlingen -> Kelly Chambers - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more (nur bis Cerberus die Citadel eingenommen hat, danach nicht mehr)

Und Kasumi trifft man im Laufe der Hanar Diplomaten Quest -> Citadel: Hanar Diplomat - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more


----------



## Russel Grow (20. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Priority: Tuchanka - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more
> 
> Also Mordin behalten UND die Genophage heilen geht nicht.
> Man kann höchsten Mordin behalten und die Heilung verschieben, das geht.
> ...



Verarschen? Kelly wurde doch in ME2 verarbeitet?! Wie kann man ihre verarbeitung verhindern?
Ich habe ME2 _*26*_ mal durch, IMMER verschieden, aber Kelly hat bei mir NIE überlebt!


----------



## seventyseven (20. März 2012)

Sobalt der Reaper IFF gefunden worden ist darf keine Mission mehr begonnen werden sondern das OMEGA 4 Massenportal muss sofort durchschritten werden (die Legion loyalitäts Mission darf aber gemacht werden)

Dann überleben alle Crew Member


----------



## Russel Grow (20. März 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Sobalt die Reaper IFF gefunden ist darf keine Mission mehr begonnen werden sondern das OMEGA 4 Massenportal muss sofort durchschritten werden (die Legion loyalitäts Mission darf aber gemacht werden)
> 
> Dann überleben alle Crew Member


 Also MUSS ich alles runherum VOR der IFF Mission machen (Legions Loyalitätsmission ausgenommen)? Gut, wenn das so stimmt, hut ab, darauf wäre ich NIE gekommen. Vielen dank!


----------



## seventyseven (20. März 2012)

Genau sobalt eine Mission (N7,Loyalitäts Missis etc.) nach der Reaper IFF gemacht worden ist werden alle bis auf Chakwas verarbeitet


----------



## Bambusbar (20. März 2012)

Richtig 



> After the Normandy crew is abducted by the Collectors, Shepard must decide whether to travel immediately through the Omega 4 Relay to rescue the crew and destroy the Collector Base or to delay the mission in order to prepare themselves better.
> If Shepard chooses the latter option, the team arrives just in time  to see Kelly and other crew members get dissolved into raw organic  material — which Doctor Chakwas describes as paste — used to create the Human-Reaper.  If Shepard chooses to go through the Omega 4 Relay immediately, then  Lilith, a colonist from Horizon, is liquefied, but Shepard and the squad  free Kelly and the rest of the crew just in time. After releasing them  from their pods, Shepard can choose to assign a squad member to lead the survivors back to the Normandy.
> If Shepard saves Kelly in the suicide mission, the Yeoman recalls the events of her imprisonment vividly, reminiscent of Thane's memory recollection.


Steht sogar auf der Kelly-Wiki Seite ^^ Kelly Chambers - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more


*€dith sagt:*
Mal was anderes - hat einer schon ne Seite/n thread gefunden, der sich mit dem modden von ME3 beschäftigt?
Ich weiß, das man in Teil2  in der ini-Datei ein Haufen anstellen konnte, hab das aber noch nich für Teil3 gefunden. 
Bin ich blind und oder gibt es das echt noch nich?


----------



## Fexzz (21. März 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Genau sobalt eine Mission (N7,Loyalitäts Missis etc.) nach der Reaper IFF gemacht worden ist werden alle bis auf Chakwas verarbeitet


 
Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich hab zb. Legions Loyalitätsmission und Talis Loyalitätsmission (weil ich Legion mit zur Flotille nehmen wollte ) nicht gemacht und dennoch haben alle Crew Mitglieder überlebt. Soweit ICH weiß, kannst du soviele Missionen machen, wie du unloyale Team-Mitglieder hast.  Sind 5 unloyal kannst du noch genau 5 Missionen machen, bevor alle verarbeitet werden.

Ich habs mehrmals getestet und bisher ist es immer hingekommen.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (21. März 2012)

Hi!

Mal ne frage...
Kumpel von mir hat ne ME 3 Version, in der dieser Protheaner mal in die Crew kommt...
Er zockt schon ne weile, und is bei sowas recht ungeduldig...

Was auch schon im teil 2 so, mit dem Legion 

Hat wer ne ahnung ab ca. welcher ecke er den finden kann...
Dann hab ich wenigstens mal wieder ruhe... 

Thx...


----------



## Fexzz (21. März 2012)

AMD vs Intel schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Mal ne frage...
> Kumpel von mir hat ne ME 3 Version, in der dieser Protheaner mal in die Crew kommt...
> ...


 
Soweit ich weiß ist auf dem privaten Terminal eine Nachricht "Eden Prime". Ergo muss man einfach nur in das Cluster nach Eden Prime und kann dort die Mission machen.


----------



## JC88 (21. März 2012)

Jap. Korrekt. Ist dieser Zusatz DLC für ME3


----------



## Bambusbar (21. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich hab zb. Legions Loyalitätsmission und Talis Loyalitätsmission (weil ich Legion mit zur Flotille nehmen wollte ) nicht gemacht und dennoch haben alle Crew Mitglieder überlebt. Soweit ICH weiß, kannst du soviele Missionen machen, wie du unloyale Team-Mitglieder hast.  Sind 5 unloyal kannst du noch genau 5 Missionen machen, bevor alle verarbeitet werden.
> 
> Ich habs mehrmals getestet und bisher ist es immer hingekommen.



Fexz, es geht darum, das die entführte Normandy-Crew stirbt, wenn man nich direkt losfliegt.
Nich um deine Squadmember


----------



## Fexzz (21. März 2012)

Exakt davon rede ich ebenfalls. Crew = Besatzung der Normandy. Squad = Meine Begleiter. Ihr könnts gerne ausprobieren, es ist genau so.


----------



## Bambusbar (21. März 2012)

Ach .. jetzt versteh ich was du meinst, sry.

Das wäre mir neu, muss ich zugeben ^^
Aber was anderes - wozu willst du unloyale Squadmember mitnehmen?


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (21. März 2012)

Hi!

Ähm, noch ne frage...
Der Bekannte von mir der in seiner crew anzeige den Jacik Protheaner noch dunkel drin hat, hatts se soweit alle...
Aber eine PW Aufm Terminal hat er noch nicht bekommen?

Der nervt mich voll... er will den Käfer unbedingt so früh wie geht haben...
Wann bekomm er die nachricht wohl?
Oder kann man so selber nach Eden Prime?
Wobei sich da die frage stellt... Wo in welchem System is Eden Prime?
Ach ja, dein Doc Mordin is noch nicht Tot... also isser noch recht am anfang...


----------



## Bambusbar (21. März 2012)

Eden Prime liegt im *Exodus Cluster*

Priority: Eden Prime - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more

Die Nachricht bekommt man direkt, ist glaub ich eine der allerersten die man überhaupt bekommt.
Also kann quasi die erste Mission Eden Prime sein,  ab dem Zeitpunkt, wo er mit der Normandy selber durchs Universum fliegen kann (und das passiert nach der Mars-Mission und dem Besuch auf der Citadel)



Spoiler




 Prologue: Earth - Get to the _Normandy_ before the Reapers kill you.
 Priority: Mars - Save Liara T'Soni from Cerberus and find the Crucible, a weapon capable of stopping the Reapers.
 Priority: The Citadel I - Begin rallying the other sentient races of the galaxy to the cause.
Priority: Eden Prime - (This mission is acquired by downloading the From Ashes DLC) Cerberus has discovered a Prothean artifact on Eden Prime. Land on the planet to recover the artifact.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (21. März 2012)

Hi!

Ah so... angeblich hatte er keine nachricht erhalten... 
Oder nicht gelesen...

Der heizt lieber durch die Galaxy auf der suche nach stress, Ballerei... 
Werds ausrichten...

Thx...


----------



## Bambusbar (21. März 2012)

Hat er den DLC denn überhaupt installiert? 

Ansonsten soll er mal gucken, ob er auf der GalaxyMap hat das SYstem drauf hat.
Steht auch "Investigate Prothean Artifact" dran (oder halt in der passenden Sprache was anderes ^^)


----------



## Fexzz (21. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Ach .. jetzt versteh ich was du meinst, sry.
> 
> Das wäre mir neu, muss ich zugeben ^^
> Aber was anderes - wozu willst du unloyale Squadmember mitnehmen?


 
Ich hab diverse Spielstände, in denen ich bestimmte Squadmitglieder sterben lasse um die Auswirkungen auf ME3 zu sehen. Zb. hab ich mal Jack und Jacob sterben lassen. Oder Legion und Thane. Und so weiter. Alle Szenarios durchgetestet ;>


----------



## matthias2304 (22. März 2012)

HILFE!!!! Ich hab ein Problem:
Ich hab versucht auf SGSSAA zu spielen und hab dafür die auf der Main empfohlene Anleitung befolgt. Danach hatte ich Bildfehler. Alles, wirklich ALLES ist matschig. Ich hab schon alles versucht. Hab das RadeonPro-Profil gelöscht, RadeonPro gelöscht, den Grafikkarten-Treiber auf "Werkszustand" zurückgestellt. Den Grafikkarten-Treiber neu installiert und schließlich sogar nochmal ME3 installiert (deinstalliert und neu gezogen)

Aber ich hab immer noch das gleiche Bildproblem. Ich weiß echt nicht mehr weiter......Gibt es irgend ne Möglichkeit? jemand ne sinnige Idee?

PS Hab auch das ME3Configprogramm nochmal ausgeführt und gespeichert und hab in der MassEffect3.ini nachgeschaut. Aber es sind alle Einstellungen entweder an oder aus....jenachdem wie ich den Treiber einstelle.


----------



## NGamers (23. März 2012)

Ich glaub ehrlich gesagt, daß sich das Ende ganz einfach mit der Indoktrinationstheorie erklären lässt. Das Video hier klingt für mich zumindest recht einleuchtend. Ich glaube auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, daß Bioware über hunderte Stunden lang (Teil 1 + 2 + 3 + DLCs) einen Epos aufbaut, mit kleinsten Details, und sich dann plötzlich genau am Ende, im kompletten Gegensatz zu allem davor, überhaupt nichts dabei denkt. Mag sein, daß das Ende erst einmal nur "WTF, das wars? Wie jetzt?" hinterlässt, aber



Spoiler



allein schon die Szene, in der Shepard sich beim einen Ende wieder regt, und das offensichtlich NICHT im Weltraum bzw zwischen den Citadeltrümmern, sondern in Schutt, wie im letzten Abschnitt auf der Erde, lässt darauf schließen, daß das ziemlich wahrscheinlich genau so sein wird. Evtl nur viel zu wenig von Bioware angedeutet, aber schaut am besten selbst:



Enthält Spoiler: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZZOyeFvnhiI


----------



## JC88 (23. März 2012)

Und wo bleibt dann das "richtige" Ende von Bioware?


----------



## NGamers (23. März 2012)

Ich würd fast drauf wetten, daß diese Theorie im nächsten DLC bestätigt bzw drauf eingegangen wird. Leute ohne diesen DLC müssen dann mit diesen "Andeutungen" bei diesem Ende leben, sofern man überhaupt das "richtige" Ende erreicht hat.  Vielleicht hat man auch gedacht die Andeutungen reichen, aber allein schon folgende Tatsachen lassen sich anders gar nicht erklären:



Spoiler



Weshalb Shepard plötzlich exakt dort die Wunde hat, wo Anderson angeschossen wurde, Shepard am Ende wieder auf der Erde zwischen dem Schutt aufwacht (bzw kurz zuckt, dann Schnitt), wie der Unbekannte Anderson plötzlich "kontrolliert" und wie sich Shepard bei den beiden "schlechteren" Enden plötzlich auf die gleiche Art die Augen und Haut verändet wie der Unbekannte, beim destroy-end allerdings nicht.

Sollte das stimmen, geht das Ende nicht nur auf eine indoktrination von Shepard selbst hinaus, sondern auch auf den Spieler, denn viele werden sich nicht GEGEN die Reaper entscheiden haben, sondern ihnen letzendlich sogar teilweise recht gegeben, und das was der Unbekannte wollte, getan haben.



Wer das Ende absolut nicht versteht, oder total unzufrieden ist, sollte sich das Video zumindest mal ansehen. Gerade wegen den eher vagen hinweisen, die hier wenigstens alle zusammen aufgezählt wurden. ZUSAMMEN klingen die alle recht plausibel. Mir selbst ist beim ersten Anschauen vom Ende auch nur das mit den Augen, der Haut und der verlangsamung aufgefallen, der Rest erst beim Video.


----------



## JC88 (23. März 2012)

Naja, man wird erst Gewissheit haben wenn Bioware ein offiziellen DLC dazu online stellt. Und ob der dann von Anfang an wirklich eingeplant war oder erst nach den Reaktionen in den Foren übereilt programmiert wurde...man wird es sehen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. März 2012)

Paragons and Seekers | BioWare Blog 

Anime-Vorstellung.

Schon das erste Bild (Vega, sieht verdammt schlecht aus). Im Spiel sieht Vega komplett anders (und cooler) aus.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (23. März 2012)

Am schlimmsten find ich ja, wie man die Kroganer verunstaltet (oder ist das eine andere Rasse?) hat!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. März 2012)

Keine AHnung was die sich dabei denken. EA hat wahrscheinlich nur den großen GEldsack gesehen der daneben stand -.-


----------



## Bambusbar (23. März 2012)

Das bei 1:52 soll doch kein Krogan sein .. oder?
Himmel ^^


----------



## matthias2304 (23. März 2012)

kann mir bei meinem Problem keiner Helfen? Net mal der Ea-Live Supoort wusste weiter....


----------



## Russel Grow (23. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten find ich ja, wie man die Kroganer verunstaltet (oder ist das eine andere Rasse?) hat!


 Bild/Link??????


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. März 2012)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Bild/Link??????





FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Paragons and Seekers | BioWare Blog
> 
> Anime-Vorstellung.
> 
> Schon das erste Bild (Vega, sieht verdammt schlecht aus). Im Spiel sieht Vega komplett anders (und cooler) aus.



Siehe da


----------



## Russel Grow (23. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Siehe da


 

Achso, darum gehts... bei 1 1/2 Flaschen Rum intus, raff ich so schnell nixmehr^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (23. März 2012)

^^ hat es Eig negative auswirkungen wenn man mordin rettet und die heiliung der genophage verschiebt?


----------



## Bambusbar (23. März 2012)

Wrex is pissig auf dich und du hast evtl. weniger Krogan-WarAssets


----------



## Equilibrium (24. März 2012)

Dafür aber mehr Salarian-Warassets.

Aber kann man nicht Mordin retten und die Genophagenheilung verschieben? 

Immer muss man sich entscheiden. Ich bekomme auch nie Aquarianer und Geth zusammen.


----------



## Fexzz (24. März 2012)

Man kann Mordin retten.



Spoiler



Wenn man Wrex in Teil 1 sterben lässt und Maelons Daten (Mordins Forschungsassistent) vernichtet, kann man in ME3 auf Mordin einreden, dass Wreav ja eh Rache an den Turianern und Sarianern will und sehr stark expandieren will (da Eve ja auch tot ist und sie als einzige ihn in Schach halten hätte können). Dann sieht Mordin ein, dass es ein Fehler wäre und hilft stattdessen beim Bau des Crucibles.

Wreav hilft anfangs trotzdem den Turianern, da er noch nix weiß (Mordin macht sich vorher ausm Staub und lässt Wreav glauben, dass er gestorben wäre).


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. März 2012)

Man kann mordin auch so überreden nicht hoch zu gehen und sagen er soll Sie später heilen


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. März 2012)

Nein geht nicht


----------



## bibakilla (24. März 2012)

Zu der Indoktrinationstheorie:

Ich hab das Spiel noch nicht ganz durch, aber dank gewissen Usern die es in ihren Beiträgen nicht hinbekommen haben Spoiler zu benutzen, kenn ich dass Ende schon soweit...


Naja, jedenfalls kahm mir der Gedanke mit der Indoktrination schon im zweiten Teil und hat sich im dritten auch langsam immer mehr ausgebaut. Außerdem glaube ich nicht dass Bioware (die ja nun wirklich einen Ruf zu verlieren haben und mit ihren Fans zusammenarbeiten) uns mit einem dahergefaseltem Ende zurücklassen, bei dem allerlei logische Fehler versteckt sind...



Außerdem wenn am Ende 



Spoiler



Shepard stirbt, warum sollte uns Bioware dann versprechen dass es mit der Mass Effect Serie noch lange nicht zu Ende ist?




Naja..... ich werde dann mal den Quarianern helfen  Btw, wieviel Spielzeit habt ihr eigentlich schon? Ich bin jetzt bei 40 Stunden und bis jetzt ist das Spiel meiner Meinung nach immernoch Top.

Am Ende werd ich eh nochmal Mass Effect starten und alle Drei Teile durchzocken...bis dahin gibts bestimmt schon den nächsten Content für Mass Effect 3 *hope*


----------



## Fexzz (24. März 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Zu der Indoktrinationstheorie:
> 
> Ich hab das Spiel noch nicht ganz durch, aber dank gewissen Usern die es in ihren Beiträgen nicht hinbekommen haben Spoiler zu benutzen, kenn ich dass Ende schon soweit...
> 
> ...



ME3 ist das Ende von Shepards Story. Warum sollten sie also kein neues Mass Effect mit neuen Charakteren machen?! Es vergessen immer alle, dass das Universum auch noch ohne Shepard existiert!


----------



## bibakilla (24. März 2012)

Ja klar, aber wie willst du denn dass was die Mass Effect Serie ausmacht so fortführen?

Ich mein es geht ja darum dass du mit DEINEM Shepard DEINE Entscheidungen über alle Spiele beibehältst oder? 

Ich persönlich würde noch ein dickes Dlc oder auch eine (auf DvD) Erweiterung mit nem ordentlichem Ende bevorzugen und dann soll man ja aufhören wenns am schönsten ist oder?^^

Reaper sind weg, Cerberus ist auch nichtmehr was es mal war.... 

Aber ein paar neue Völker und damit zusammenhängende Geschichten wären nicht schlecht.... oooooooooooooooooooooder komplett neues Spiel und als Hauptcharakter...JOKER!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2012)

Joker als Hauptcharakter?
Dann wirds eine Flugsim!^^


----------



## Fexzz (24. März 2012)

Alles hat mal ein Ende. Ich finds gut, frischer Wind tut Mass Effect mal gut. Das Universum können sie problemlos übernehmen, wieso nicht einfach paar Tausend Jahre später einsetzen? Neue Völker sind ins Raumfahrtzeitalter fortgeschritten etc, man kann ne Menge machen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2012)

Jupp...
Neue Massenportale werden gebaut, Kroganer sind Ratsmitglieder...
Die neuen Völker haben andere Techniken.
Die bisherigen Völker nutzen ja Reaper/Protheaner-Tech...


----------



## bibakilla (24. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach paar Tausend Jahre später einsetzen? Neue Völker sind ins Raumfahrtzeitalter fortgeschritten etc, man kann ne Menge machen.


 

Stimmt, dass wäre mal ne gute Idee^^


Kroganer könnten auch wieder Stress machen....oder Rachni und Geth


----------



## Olstyle (24. März 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Kroganer könnten auch wieder Stress machen....oder Rachni...


Vielleicht doch eher ein Prequel? Den entsprechenden Krieg gab es doch laut "Lore" schon.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. März 2012)

Olstyle schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht doch eher ein Prequel? Den entsprechenden Krieg gab es doch laut "Lore" schon.



Da gibt es ja massig Raum. Erstkontaktkrieg wäre auch noch möglich.
Oder halt mal keinen menschlichen Charakter sondern eine Asari oder ein Hanar


----------



## bibakilla (24. März 2012)

Aber jeder der halbwegs sich mit dem Kodex beschäftigt hat würde dann ja so ziemlich alles darüber kennen^^

Große Entscheidungen könntest dan nimmer treffen da ja alles schon festgelegt wurde wie es ausgeht.....



Was mich aber extrem interessieren würde ist die Geschichte der Reaper...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Große Entscheidungen könntest dan nimmer treffen da ja alles schon festgelegt wurde wie es ausgeht.....


 
Naja, jeder halbwegs vernünftge Mensch sollte auch wissen, dass ME3 mit dem "Sieg" über die Reaper ausgehen sollte-Und trotzdem wurde es gespielt.

Die ganzen Kriegsverläufe kann man verändern, da so gut wie nur die Resultate bekannt sind.
z.B. Rachni-Kriege und Krogranische Rebellionen: Man weiß, dass nur ein Rachni-Königinnenei überlebt und dass die Kroganer sich atomar zerbomben und mit der Genophage betroffen werden.
Da können fähige Leute doch noch eine gute und variable Geschichte rum stricken...


----------



## Fexzz (24. März 2012)

Genau, du spielst dann im nächsten ME Teil Harbinger!  Und überfällst die armen Völker der Milchstraße


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2012)

Gar keine schlechte Idee!
Naja, man kann auch eine prähistorische GEschichte wie zur Erschaffung der Reaper stricken...


----------



## bibakilla (24. März 2012)

Das würde dann lange..lange...lange.....laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaange in der Vergangenheit spielen^^


----------



## Fexzz (24. März 2012)

Ich würd auch eher in der Zukunft spielen. Dann hört man vielleicht noch Geschichten und Erzählungen vom Held der Galaxie Shepard! :p Außerdem will ich die Quarianer auf Rannoch besuchen <3


----------



## Hansvonwurst (24. März 2012)

Wie gesagt: Prä-historisch, also vor der Geschichtsschreibung...
Es gibt genug Ansatzpunkte, wo man sich einen neuen Mass Effect Teil vorstellen kann.
Bei den Protheanern kann man auch ansezten.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (24. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würd auch eher in der Zukunft spielen. Dann hört man vielleicht noch Geschichten und Erzählungen vom Held der Galaxie Shepard! :p Außerdem will ich die Quarianer auf Rannoch besuchen <3



Welche Quarianer?


----------



## Fexzz (24. März 2012)

sperrfeuer schrieb:


> welche quarianer? :p


 
du monster! ._.



Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: Prä-historisch, also vor der Geschichtsschreibung...
> Es gibt genug Ansatzpunkte, wo man sich einen neuen Mass Effect Teil vorstellen kann.
> Bei den Protheanern kann man auch ansezten.


 
Boah bitte nicht  Wenn ich mir so anhöre, was Javik zu erzählen hat, hab ich wirklich keinen Bock auf die...


----------



## bibakilla (24. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> du monster! ._.


 


Die haben immerhin auf Shepard und Tali geschossen als sie im Schiff waren^^


----------



## Fexzz (24. März 2012)

Ich könnt die Quarianer nicht sterben lassen:[ Wenn ich mir die Szene vorstellen, wie Tali von der Klippe springt, könnte ich echt heulen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. März 2012)

Es gibt so witzige GEspräche 

Z.b. mit Mordin;

Shep: What would you do after this?
Mordin: Maybe go to Ocean...beach and collect some see shells
Shep: You gonna be crazy after one hour!
Mordin: Maybe... make some tests at see shells 

hahaha 

Ich werde mal nachher gucken wie ich es biege Mordin überleben zu lassen. DIe Rachni Queen hab ihch gerde gekillt. 1 Chance hatte sie und rückfall gefähredet ist sie auch.


----------



## Fexzz (24. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Es gibt so witzige GEspräche
> 
> 
> Ich werde mal nachher gucken wie ich es biege Mordin überleben zu lassen. DIe Rachni Queen hab ihch gerde gekillt. 1 Chance hatte sie und rückfall gefähredet ist sie auch.


 

Naja, was blieb ihr groß übrig, sie wurd von den Reapern gefangen. Ich hatte sie wieder überleben lassen. Ich mag die Rachni! :p

Und wie gesagt, um Mordin zu retten müssen EVA und Wrex beide tot sein.

Edit: Weiß eigentlich jemand, was passiert, wenn Mordin in Teil 2 schon gestorben ist?!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. März 2012)

Ja war eine schwere Entscheidung... Vllt mach ichs nochnmal rückgängig... ABer die Kroganer-Kompanie geht sonst drauf.. Anderseits eine ganze Rasse

Ja dann gibts einen Mordin ersatz ^^


----------



## bibakilla (24. März 2012)

Toll.......

Ich hab mich grade verklickt und auf der Quarianer Welt 



Spoiler



die ganzen Quarianer gekillt -.-




Ich dachte da kommt wenigstens ne Paragon/Renegade Option aber da war garnix Oo


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. März 2012)

Wie kann man sich da verklicken ?


----------



## bibakilla (24. März 2012)

Gute Frage


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (24. März 2012)

Save-Game laden und neu machen !


----------



## bibakilla (24. März 2012)

Ja.....das letze liegt 1 Stunde und 15 Minuten zurück....

Heute mach ich dass ganz sicher nimmer


----------



## Equilibrium (24. März 2012)

freakie Game! Soviele Entscheidungen und alle führen ins nichts bzw. haben dennoch nicht die ausschlag gebene Relevanz um was zu ändern. Im Grunde läuft es immer auf dasselbe hinaus, egal ob Paragon oder Renegade.


----------



## Bambusbar (24. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Edit: Weiß eigentlich jemand, was passiert, wenn Mordin in Teil 2 schon gestorben ist?!


 

Mordin wird durch Padok Wilks, den Salarianer von Sur'Kesh, also den Chef von der Station, ersetzt.

@Freak:
Solange Grunt überlebt reicht das doch 

Ach - un für die "Ich heile die Genophage später-Leute is das vlt. ganz interessant:



Spoiler



http://masseffect.wikia.com/wiki/Priority:_The_Citadel_III

If you sabotaged the genophage cure _and_ if Urdnot Wrex leads the krogan, he will be waiting for you at Normandy Dock: Bay D24 with a recording of your conversation with Dalatrass Linron.  He cannot be reasoned with.  There are two Renegade interrupts that will allow you to shoot him, but in both cases Bailey and C-Sec will take him down if you decline.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. März 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:
			
		

> du monster! ._.
> 
> Boah bitte nicht  Wenn ich mir so anhöre, was Javik zu erzählen hat, hab ich wirklich keinen Bock auf die...



Meh, die Quarianer waren immer die Agressoren...ich mag Legion einfach zu sehr...bei dem Gedanken ihm in den Rücken zu fallen 
Die Sache mit Tali war aber echt hart, mochte sie immer neben Liara am meisten, im 2. Durchgang war sie immer Sheps Freundin :3

Javik ist halt mal der übelste Spartaner.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Javik ist halt mal der übelste Spartaner.


 
Man muss bedenken, dass Javik der letzte Protheaner war/sich bereits vor Stasekapsel sich dafür hielt...
Die Protheaner, die z.B. die Citadel modifiziert haben oder die Pläne für den Tiegel verteilt haben können durchaus anders gewesen sein.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. März 2012)

Das Ding heißt im Deutschen echt Tigel? omg ^^

Ich mag Javik


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. März 2012)

Jupp, was "crucible" auch bedeutet!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:
			
		

> Das Ding heißt im Deutschen echt Tigel? omg ^^
> 
> Ich mag Javik



Ich liebe einfach seine Kommentare. Man muss einfach mal die Mission mit der Kroganerfrau mit ihm zusammen machen, oder sich bei YouTube einfach mal nen Javik-BestOf angucken


----------



## Fexzz (25. März 2012)

Naja, man muss Javik aber auch verstehen. Ich meine, er geht während der Reaper Invasion in Stase, um den nächsten Zyklus vorzubereiten und wacht auf wenn die Reaper schon wieder an der Haustür klopfen. Da wär ich aber auch dermaßen angepisst


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. März 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9fFxfo-Boc8

Javik is auch einfach mal so unglaublich arrogant x]


----------



## DeltaUnit (25. März 2012)

Kann man eigentlich seinen Ingame Namen noch umändern, sprich man Importiert sein Charakter von ME2 nach ME3 und man möchte dort einen anderen Namen haben, geht das irgendwie ?


----------



## Bambusbar (25. März 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Jupp, was "crucible" auch bedeutet!


 

Ja, das is ja das Schlimme.
Auch korrekt übersetzt klingt die Hälfte der Sachen in Deutsch imho einfach lächerlich. 

Javik hat einfach so einen geilen Humor.
"In my Cycle ..." - ach herrlich 

Und die Dialoge mit den anderen Crew-Membern ^^
"Oh, die Reptilien haben sich entwickelt?"
"Ich denke es sind Amphibien .."

@ Delta:
Versuchs mal mit Gibbed ME3 Savegame Editor.
Ich find nur den Link grad nich .. n4rf ^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. März 2012)

Das ist geil wo man die Kroganerin rettet. Wo man den "Shadow Broker" trifft.

Garrus: Wow der neue Shadow Broker

Paar Szenen später wo das Viech einen Typen killt:

Garrus: Bilde ich mir das nur ein oder murmelt er die ganze Zeit T´Soni?


Ps. Wahnsinn ist gar nicht so schwer, ab und zu  stirbt man mal, aber da die Gegner immer an der selben Stelle spawnen kann man das beim nächsten mal berücksichtigen.
Gibts eig. schonNews wann der nächste DLC kommt und was er beinhaltet? Hoffentlich konzentrieren sie sich nicht so doll auf den MP


----------



## Bambusbar (25. März 2012)

Das is ein Yahg 

Ja, und wenn du Liara dabei hast, sagt die dann auch zu Garrus " Not funny" 
Hab noch nix gehört, bzgl. neuem DLC .. mal gucke nwas da so kommt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. März 2012)

Habs jetzt übrigens auch auf Englisch gestellt. Wäre die Lippen-Synch im duetschen nicht so schlecht würde ich im Deutschen weiter spielen. Grunt klingt im deutschen noch einen Tick geiler finde ich  Dafür spricht die Dallatras extrem kake im deutschen ^^


----------



## Fexzz (26. März 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Habs jetzt übrigens auch auf Englisch gestellt. Wäre die Lippen-Synch im duetschen nicht so schlecht würde ich im Deutschen weiter spielen. Grunt klingt im deutschen noch einen Tick geiler finde ich  Dafür spricht die Dallatras extrem kake im deutschen ^^


 
Die Dalatrasse ist auch ziemlich kacke, wen interessierts da wie die Schl**** spricht ?


----------



## Bambusbar (26. März 2012)

Die Salarianer mochte ich eh noch nie.
Schon Mordin in Teil2 nicht.
Der einzige, der halbwegs ok ist, ist Mr. Hold the Line, aber ansonsten .. meh.

Daher fand ich es auch nicht so schlimm, das Mordin stirbt.

Bin jetzt grad mitten auf meinem Paragon-Durchgang mit meinem Soldier.
Hach, ist doch fast erfrischend, wieder die nette Typin von nebenan zu sein. 
Und diesmal bin ich auch wieder voll im Einklang mit Wrex (meine Renegade-Shep hat damals in Teil2 die Daten zerstört :x )

Interessant ist auch, dass ich mittlerweile von Multiplayer 375 WarAssests habe. 2 Chars könnte ich sogar noch promoten, dann wärens 525 ..hmm ^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. März 2012)

Wie kann man Mordin nicht mögen? ;__;
Ich mache jetzt nochmal mit einem nichtimportiertem Char und werde versuchen, Mordin zu retten.


----------



## Bambusbar (26. März 2012)

Wieso sollte man ihn mögen? ^^

Du kannst Mordin retten.
Einfach die Heilung auf später verschieben.
Dann darfst du aber später Wrex umnieten oder umnieten lassen und verlierst Clan Urdnot + Wrex als WarAsset.


----------



## Fexzz (26. März 2012)

Mordin ist doch die coolste Sau überhaupt. Alleine seine Gesangseinlage in 2 und seine Ratschläge zum Sex mit anderen Spezies war geil.
Oder wenn man ihn darum bittet, langsamer zu reden.  Ich find den Kerl einfach super unterhaltsam


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso sollte man ihn mögen? ^^
> 
> Du kannst Mordin retten.
> Einfach die Heilung auf später verschieben.
> Dann darfst du aber später Wrex umnieten oder umnieten lassen und verlierst Clan Urdnot + Wrex als WarAsset.



Deswegen ja auch mit dem nichtimportiertem Char. Da ist ja Wreav Clan-Führer und der merkt das, soweit ich weiß, nicht.


----------



## Bambusbar (26. März 2012)

Ja, Wrex is da aber auch schon tot .. super ^^

Ihr stellt doch nicht wirklich Mordin über Wrex?
Ich bin schockiert ...


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. März 2012)

Nicht über Wrex, aber über Wreav.
Ich mag den durchgedrehten Salarianer einfach


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. März 2012)

Naja, wenn ich zwischen Mordin und Wrex entschieden müsste, dann wärs Mordin.
Wenn ich zwischen Kroganern und Salarianern entscheiden müsste, dann wärens die Kroganer.


----------



## Bambusbar (26. März 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Nicht über Wrex, aber über Wreav.
> Ich mag den durchgedrehten Salarianer einfach


 
Ja, aber damit Wreav überhaupt zur Auswahl steht muss Wrex ja schon tot sein.

Hans, ich bin echt enttäuscht von dir ;P


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. März 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Hans, ich bin echt enttäuscht von dir ;P


 
Tja, so bin ich halt!
Und trotzdem musste Mordin sterben...
Am wichtigsten ist mir sowieso Tali!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. März 2012)

Ich hab keine Lust, nochmal ME1 und ME2 durchzuspielen x]
Außerdem hab ich bei meinem 1. Char Wrex geholfen


----------



## Bambusbar (26. März 2012)

Home - Masseffectsaves.com

da werden sie geholfen


----------



## bibakilla (26. März 2012)

Ich verstehe nicht wie ihr dass Spiel in so kurzer Zeit öfter durchzocken könnt?

Ich meine Ok, ich war ne Woche krank aber hab meinen 1. Durchgang jetzt immernoch nicht durch, bin jetzt bei 50h Spielzeit...


Wenn ich mit Me3 fertig bin wird sofort nochmal Me1 angeworfen wuhuhu  Ich liebe die Me-Serie einfach^^

Me1 hab ich bestimmt scho 6 oder7 mal durch und Me2....öfter 

Aber ich muss sagen für Mass Effect 3 brauch ich echt länger im Vergleich zu den anderen beiden Teilen.

Im ersten Teil hab ich normalerweise 40 Stunden Spielzeit und im Zweiten sinds so im Durchschnitt 33 Stunden...

Wielange habt ihr den so gebraucht?



Spoiler



Die Leute die auf Action spielen und Dialoge wegklicken und Nebenmissionen weglassen dürfen sich gerne enthalten


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. März 2012)

Erster durchgang war nach >30 Stunden durch und nein, ich habe die Dialoge nicht weggeklickt und die richtigen Nebenmissionen gemacht. (Das alle Planeten abgrasen zählt nich dazu).


----------



## Fexzz (26. März 2012)

Ich habs auch nach etwa 35 Stunden beendet inkl. Planeten-Scannen und Nebenmissionen und LANGER Spaziergänge auf der Citadel (und das regelmäßig). Also 50h klingt für mich schon ziemlich krass gestreckt oder wirklich an jeder Ecke erstmal 10 Minuten die Umgebung bestaunt


----------



## bibakilla (26. März 2012)

Naja es gibt ja auch viel abseits zu sehen^^

Zb die ganzen Nebenhandlungsstränge auf der Citadel!

Ich bleibe immer bei den Leute nstehe nwenn die anfangen zu reden, da ergeben sich manchmal ziemlich coole Geschichten draus^^

Bin jetzt aber auch erst auf der Heimatwelt der Asari gewesen, ich weiß ja nicht wieviel danach noch kommt?

Und wieviele Stunden ich auf der Normandy mit quatschen zu gebracht habe...puuuhh^^

Btw, ich müsste meine Bereitschaftswertung noch höher bekommen, hat jemand Lust auf ein paar Runden?


----------



## JC88 (26. März 2012)

Ich hab knappe 25 Stunden auf der Uhr...bis auf 3 Nebenmissionen und ohne einen Dialog weg geklickt zu haben


----------



## seventyseven (26. März 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie ihr dass Spiel in so kurzer Zeit öfter durchzocken könnt?
> 
> Ich meine Ok, ich war ne Woche krank aber hab meinen 1. Durchgang jetzt immernoch nicht durch, bin jetzt bei 50h Spielzeit...
> 
> ...




Habe selbst mit der Schwierigkeit Hardcore nur ca 29 Stunden gebraucht habe alle Quests gemacht und grenzenlos alle Planeten gescannt. mit dem Mp part den ich bis 90% gezockt hatte sind wir bei vlt 30-32 Stunden was mich 3 Tage Urlaub gekostet hat

Und nochmal 3 Tage um das absolut beschissen schlecht geschriebene und vor Lücken strotzende Ende zu verkraften

Da wurde mir mein geplantes aber trotzdem durchgeführtes Neuspielen des Erstlings von BiowEAre deutlich zerstört...


----------



## RyzA (27. März 2012)

Also auf 50 Stunden Spielzeit komme ich im LEben nicht. Hatte 26 Stunden mit ein paar offenen Nebenmissionen. 

Aber irgendwie auch keinen Bock mehr auf das Game. Einmal durch reicht mir. Ich frage mich wie bei der Gamestar darauf kommen das dass Spiel einen hohen Wiederspielwert hat?
Bei mir jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## JC88 (27. März 2012)

Mich reizt im Moment auch überhaupt nichts dazu das ganze nochmal durch zu spielen...vielleicht in ein paar Monaten wieder. Bis dahin spiele ich ab und an den Multiplayer. Ist ganz unterhaltsam wenn man nicht grad irgendwelche volldeppen dabei hat oder die Verbindung mitten drin bei einem Mitspieler abreißt...

Das find ich im Übrigen extrem schlecht gemacht...hatte das schon 2-3mal das ein Mitspieler aus dem Spiel geht, ob nun gewollt oder nicht ist denke ich latte, und der Char steht/läuft/hüpft irgendwo in der Weltgeschichte rum, wird vom Gegner mit Prio 1 bekämpft, stirbt und jeder andere Mitspieler kriegt haufenweise Meldungen übers HUD das ein Mitspieler abgekratzt ist-.- und das ein paar mal hintereinander...ich checks nicht


----------



## Fexzz (27. März 2012)

Das das Spiel keinen hohen Wiederspielwert hat war mir eigentlich von Anfang an klar. Ich fand, dass grade dieses ganze Invasionsszenario einen großen Teil der Atmosphäre ausmacht und damit einen riesigen Teil zum Spielgefühl beigetragen hat.

Wenn man nun nochmal spielt und eh genau weiß, wann was passiert, verfliegt das doch komplett...oder ist das nur bei mir so?!

Alles in allem werde ich erstmal abwarten, was Bioware noch so an DLC rausbringt. Einen Love-Interest DLC fänd ich zum Beispiel mega gut (mal abgesehen von einem besseren Ende )


----------



## erlandsen (27. März 2012)

Ich hab bisher 18 Stunden Spielzeit und beginn jetzt mit den Missionen auf Tuchanka. Kommt wahrscheinlich davon,dass ich jeden Dialog führe und den Gesprächen lausche ( anch jeder Mission auf der Normandy und auf der Citadel) und alles abgrase in der Galaxis^^



seventyseven schrieb:


> Habe selbst mit der Schwierigkeit Hardcore nur ca 29 Stunden gebraucht habe alle Quests gemacht und grenzenlos alle Planeten gescannt. mit dem Mp part den ich bis 90% gezockt hatte sind wir bei vlt 30-32 Stunden was mich 3 Tage Urlaub gekostet hat
> 
> Und nochmal 3 Tage um das absolut beschissen schlecht geschriebene und vor Lücken strotzende Ende zu verkraften
> 
> Da wurde mir mein geplantes aber trotzdem durchgeführtes Neuspielen des Erstlings von BiowEAre deutlich zerstört...


----------



## Bambusbar (29. März 2012)

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network

Yay! ;D
Wieder ein Event.
Ziemlich easy diesmal.
Zudem ich zwei Zwanziger rumstehen habe 

Hier auch auf Deutsch:
Choose Language | BioWare Social Network


----------



## DeltaUnit (29. März 2012)

Kann mir jemand helfen zu der Mission Priorität: Tuchanka.



Spoiler



Wie schafft man es das Mordin diese Mission überlebt


----------



## sanmonku (29. März 2012)

@*DeltaUnit*, edit: notiz an mich, wenn man keine ahnung hat ....^^

weiss jemmand obs ne moeglichkeit gibt grain irgendwie zu aktivieren ? mass effect ohne grain geht fuer mich mal gar nicht


----------



## Bambusbar (29. März 2012)

@Delta:



Spoiler



Wenn du nicht sagst, dass der Shroud sabotiert wurde, bzw. ihn dazu überredest, dei Heilung auf später zu verschrieben, kannst du ihn retten.
Er fähr dann also nicht hoch und stirbt.

Hat aber zur Folge, dass wenn Wrex noch lebt, er es später herausfindet und du ihn auf der Citadel töten musst, weil er dich diesbezüglich zur Rede stellt und nicht mit sich reden lässt.
Du verlierst dann Urdnot Wrex und Clan Urdnor als WarAssest.

Wenn Wrex bei dir in ME3 gar nicht mehr lebt gibt es das  Problem  afaik nicht.


----------



## RyzA (30. März 2012)

@fexzz: Bei mir hat vor allem das Ende dazu beigetragen es nicht nochmal zu spielen.

Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich die vorigen Teile auch nicht nochmal gespielt. Nur DLCs.


----------



## Fexzz (30. März 2012)

Headcrash schrieb:


> @fexzz: Bei mir hat vor allem das Ende dazu beigetragen es nicht nochmal zu spielen.
> 
> Aber ehrlich gesagt habe ich die vorigen Teile auch nicht nochmal gespielt. Nur DLCs.


 
Genau darum ärgert mich das Ende ja am meisten: Ich hab extra nochmal beide Teile mit allen DLCs und jeder verdammten Nebenquest durchgespielt, um wirklich alles perfekt für ME3 vorzubereiten  Hat auch wirklich was zum Ende beigetragen.....


----------



## Legacyy (30. März 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (30. März 2012)

Episch!
Nicht das Ende, sondern der Dialog!


----------



## RyzA (31. März 2012)

Der hat den voll verarscht.


----------



## JC88 (31. März 2012)

Alleine schon der Soundtrack rechtfertigt den Kauf von ME3.
Ich liebe es





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0TZ-YZ6vWtY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. April 2012)

Okay, hab's nun auch durch, und habe eine Frage. 



Spoiler



Okay, also sind jetzt die Reaper weg, die Erde mitsamt allen Bewohnern zerstört und man weiß nicht wer da aus der Normandy steigt? Verdammt komisches Ende. Hätte ich mal lieber bis zur letzten Mission gespielt, ausgemacht und meine Fantasie spielen lassen. Dann hätte die Legende um Commander John Shepard vielleicht einen würdigen Abschluss bekommen.



EDIT: Oh man, nur weil ich keinen Bock auf den Multiplayer habe, habe ich nun das beschissenste Ende. Super.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. April 2012)

Habe es immer noch nicht komme einfach nicht dazu es mal weiter zu spielen und ich weiß es fehlt nicht viel merh ^^


----------



## DarthLAX (3. April 2012)

sei froh das du noch net durch bist, denn mit dem Bullshit ende, da wünscht man sich doch den man in black gedächtniss-löscher 

mfg LAX
ps: ja ich find das ende so mies das ich am liebsten den der's geschrieben hat mit ner eisenkugel an den beinen schwimmen schicken würde, vor allem da sie eine vernünftige story hatten, diese raus geworfen haben, eine deus ex machina eingebaut haben und dann noch am ende noch mehr davon gebracht haben (god-child sag ich nur)  d.h. das game hätte so toll werden können (oder anders gesagt: gebt mir das team von ME1 und 2, 300 Millionen Euro/Dollar und 3 Jahre zeit und ich mach euch nen game das so bombastisch ist wie avatar/lord of the rings, die charaktertiefe einer Schindler's Liste hat und sich innovativer spielt als Assassin's Creed...und es wird sich verkaufen wie warme semmeln d.h. ich werde/würde gewinn machen!)


----------



## ChaoZ (3. April 2012)

Hätte ich ein Ende gestalten können, würde es so aussehen:



Spoiler



Die Normandy geht größtenteils zu Bruch auf dem Weg zur Citadel, einige Crewmitglieder sterben, je nachdem wie viel man mit ihnen interagiert hat. Shepard tötet den Unbekannten, welcher wiederrum Anderson tötet. Shepard schaltet die Reaper ab. Die Normandy samt Shepard und restlichen Crewmitgliedern kommen auf der Erde an und werden gefeiert. Die Erde ist so ziemlich am Arsch, und je nachdem wieviel Einigkeit man in der Galaxy schaffen konnte, wird sie wieder aufgebaut. Am Ende sieht man nochmal die restlichen Crewmitglieder, die nun ihre eigenen Wege gehen, sowie Shepard und Garrus, die gemeinsam dabei zusehen wie die Erde vom Reapermüll befreit wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Hätte ich ein Ende gestalten können, würde es so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Dieses Ende würde mir besser gefallen


----------



## bibakilla (3. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Hätte ich ein Ende gestalten können, würde es so aussehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Perfekt.

Mehr will ich doch garnicht!^^


----------



## ChaoZ (3. April 2012)

Übrigens, was haltet ihr davon?
Mass Effect 3 - Shepard's Indoctrination (NEW) - YouTube
SPOILER ALERT. Bitte erst nach dem durchspielen schauen.


----------



## JC88 (3. April 2012)

Was isn nu eigentlich mit der so oft wiederholten these das bioware ein dlc mit einem "echten" Ende raus gibt?


----------



## bibakilla (4. April 2012)

Das mit der Indoktrination kahm mir schon im zweiten Teil und wurde mir dann langsma aber sicher immer deutlicher....


Wenn das DLC dann aber echt mit DER Begründung rauskommt *UND!* was kostet dann hat Bioware seinen Ruf wohl echt komplett in den Sand gesetzt.

Wenn dass allerdings ovn Anfang an so gedacht war und das DLC kostenlos ist, dann würde der noch... gute Ruf von Bioware wenigstens bestehen bleiben, und das wäre ihnen auch würdig...denn eins muss man zugeben,,, die können geniale Storys und Spiele schreiben bzw machen, allerdings ebend nicht wenn diese abge******************* ********* ******** ******** ********* ***** ****

*E*kelhaften _*A*_ssgeier jeden Funken aus jeder Spielserie rausschlachten egal um welchen Preis, hauptsache die Kohle fließt....

Achja... Jede Ähnlichkeit mit irgendwelchen Firmen die ihr hier vielleicht rauslesen solltet ist natürlich nicht gewollt *hust*


----------



## JC88 (4. April 2012)

Wenn das von Anfang an so gewollt war so eine Reaktion bei den Fans hervor zu rufen, dann würde ich an Biowares stelle doch nicht Wochenlang warten um das Finale DLC raus zu bringen...selbst wenn jetzt noch was nach kommt würde ich eher vermuten, dass das in kürze daher Programmiert wurde um wenigstens noch ein bisschen was vom Ruf zu retten.


----------



## Bambusbar (5. April 2012)

EA knickt ein: Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut angekündigt - News | GamersGlobal

Ok, JETZT bin ich mal gespannt was draus wird.



> Electronic Arts und Bioware sind angesichts wochenlanger stürmischer Proteste tausender von *Mass Effect 3*-Fans eingeknickt: Noch in diesem Sommer soll ein (bis April 2014) kostenfreier Zusatzinhalt erscheinen, der *Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut* heißt.
> Dieser soll die Ereignisse am Ende des Spiels genauer beleuchten.  Durch zusätzliche Filmsequenzen und Epilogszenen soll der Zusatzinhalt  den Fans "mehr Klarheit über den Schluss von Mass Effect 3 bieten und  tiefere Einblicke in das Ende ihrer persönlichen Reise vermitteln." Mass  Effect 3: Extended Cut wird zum Herunterladen für Xbox360, PS3 und PC  zur Verfügung gestellt. Natürlich wird dieses Einlenken vor einem Teil  der Fans höchst positiv verkauft. Bioware-Mitbegründer *Dr. Ray Muzyka *lässt sich wie folgt zitieren:
> Wir sind alle unfassbar stolz auf Mass Effect 3 und die Arbeit von Casey  Hudson und dem Team. Wir haben uns seit dem Erscheinen das Feedback  unserer leidenschaftlichsten Fans genau angehört und reagieren nun  darauf. Mit Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut haben wir unserer Ansicht nach  eine gute Balance gefunden: Wir liefern die von den Spielern gewünschten  Antworten und bewahren gleichzeitig die künstlerische Vision des Teams  für das Ende dieses Storybogens im Mass Effect-Universum. ​ *Casey Hudson,* Executive Producer der Mass-Effect-Reihe, darf hinzu fügen:
> Nach Erscheinen des Spiels haben wir neue Prioritäten gesetzt, um den  Fans, die einen klareren Abschluss wollten, mehr Kontext und Klarheit zu  geben, sodass das Ende unserer Ansicht nach jetzt für jeden Spieler ein  persönlicheres Erlebnis bietet. ​  Wann genau der Extended Cut zu Mass Effect 3 kommen soll, ist noch nicht  klar. Klar ist, dass die protestierenden Spieler – auch im ME3-Forum von GamersGlobal wurde teils heftig über das Ende gewettert – sich ernst genommen fühlen dürfen.


----------



## Russel Grow (6. April 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> EA knickt ein: Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut angekündigt - News | GamersGlobal
> 
> Ok, JETZT bin ich mal gespannt was draus wird.


 Bei der Göttin (), ich bete dass das was wird!


----------



## bibakilla (6. April 2012)

Da hat Bioware aber haarscahrf die Kurve gekriegt 

Hoffentlich bleibt das angekündigte "umsonst" auch wirklich so, so kann Bioware seinen Ruf retten^^

Oder Ea sieht wieder mal noch ne hübsche Geldquelle und der Dlc kostet 30€


----------



## Russel Grow (6. April 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Da hat Bioware aber haarscahrf die Kurve gekriegt
> 
> Hoffentlich bleibt das angekündigte "umsonst" auch wirklich so, so kann Bioware seinen Ruf retten^^
> 
> Oder Ea sieht wieder mal noch ne hübsche Geldquelle und der Dlc kostet 30€


 Selbst wenn es was kosten würde, ich MÜSSTE es kaufen*...

...ich hab durch das verkorkste Ende Alpträume...





Spoiler



*Das hat EA/ Bioware jetzt aber nicht gehört!


----------



## bibakilla (6. April 2012)

Also ich könnte jetzt die letze Mission anfangen....

Aber ich muss jetzt nicht so dringend sehen wie die Story durchn großen Haufen Schei** versaut wird..... soll ich noch bis zu dem Dlc warten?^^

Da könnt ich nochmal mit Me1 anfangen und "nachbessern"


----------



## Russel Grow (6. April 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Also ich könnte jetzt die letze Mission anfangen....
> 
> Aber ich muss jetzt nicht so dringend sehen wie die Story durchn großen Haufen Schei** versaut wird..... soll ich noch bis zu dem Dlc warten?^^
> 
> Da könnt ich nochmal mit Me1 anfangen und "nachbessern"


 Naja, kommt drauf an, wie tief du jetzt in die Mass Effect Materie eingetaucht bist. Kommt drauf an wie sehr dir deine ingame Beziehung am Herzen liegt. Mein Herzelein ist zersprungen, als ich das Ende gesehen habe. Alles umsonst, keine blauen Kinderlein spielend...

...ok, jetzt wirds krass

Aber ja, sieh dir den Murks an und berichte uns (mir) über deinen Kummer, nachdem du es gesehn hast...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. April 2012)

Hey Mädels 

Komme gerade auabdem Urlaub daheim. Gibt's was wichtiges bezüglich me3 was ich verpasst hab? Das mit dem extended cut hab ich nur überflogen . Was heißt ausgeleuchtet? Die selben enden nur ausführlicher ?!


----------



## Russel Grow (6. April 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hey Mädels
> 
> Komme gerade auabdem Urlaub daheim. Gibt's was wichtiges bezüglich me3 was ich verpasst hab? Das mit dem extended cut hab ich nur überflogen . Was heißt ausgeleuchtet? Die selben enden nur ausführlicher ?!


 Wahrscheinlich. Vielleicht kommen auch noch 3 weitere Farben zur Auswahl hinzu...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. April 2012)

Naja wenns einfach nur ausführliucher wird... Bin ich mal pessimistisch und sage das können sie sich gleich sparen.


----------



## jensi251 (6. April 2012)

Was sagt ihr dazu das der TE noch kein ME3 (Ausnahme Demo) gespielt hat??


----------



## Russel Grow (6. April 2012)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Was sagt ihr dazu das der TE noch kein ME3 (Ausnahme Demo) gespielt hat??


 Also die Liebesszene mit Liara (*-*) ist schon seeehr nett. Was die für eine geile Haut* hat... muss man mal gesehen haben...
Ne, also du hast schon was verpasst. Nur das Ende, da kann man nichts verpassen...

*



Spoiler



http://h11.abload.de/img/liara_rmnc_03_800sdjcr.jpg


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. April 2012)

Jajaa die gute alte Liara 

Ea und Bioware sollten noch ein Spiel rausbringen.... "Die Sims - Liara, Shepard und die vielen kleinen blauen Kinder"


----------



## Russel Grow (6. April 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Jajaa die gute alte Liara
> 
> Ea und Bioware sollten noch ein Spiel rausbringen.... "Die Sims - Liara, Shepard und die vielen kleinen blauen Kinder"


 Aujaaaa!^^


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (6. April 2012)

Suuuuuuuper:



> *What can fans expect from the Extended Cut DLC?*
> 
> 
> For fans who want more closure in Mass Effect 3, the DLC will offer extended scenes that provide additional context and deeper insight to the conclusion of Commander Shepard’s journey.
> ...


Zu deutsch:



> *Was können Fans vom Extended-Cut-DLC erwarten?*
> Für Fans, die in Mass Effect 3 ein abgeschlosseneres Ende möchten, wird der DLC einige erweiterte Szenen zu bieten haben, die einen zusätzlichen Kontext und einen tieferen Einblick in den Abschluss der Reise von Commander Shepard mit sich bringen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde es zwar super, das die Fans erhört werden, aber das reicht nicht ansatzweise!


Quelle:

http://www.onlinewelten.com/games/m...effect-3-extended-cut-veroeffentlicht-112992/
http://www.onlinewelten.com/link.php?url=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.bioware.com%2F2012%2F04%2F05%2Fmass-effect-3-extended-cut%2F


----------



## Russel Grow (6. April 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> ...


 Toll. Wenn diese Aufklärung gut gemacht wird, dann trauere ich nicht allzu sehr. Ich meine... ich hab ME1 6mal, ME2 *23* mal durchgespielt (JA, 23 mal!!!) und ME3 jetzt 9 mal, aber dennoch hängt sich alles am Ende auf, es passt einfach nicht. Und ich hoffe dass noch ein 4. Teil kommen wird, wichtig ist dort nur, dass Liara mit dabei ist, wie is mir total RILLE^^


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. April 2012)

@Quad

Kann ja 100-800 Jahre später spielen, dann is Liara halt inzwischen geringfügig alter und hat lauter blaue Shepardbabys


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2012)

Wen interessiert Liara?

Tali ist meine Romanze!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. April 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Wen interessiert Liara?
> 
> Tali ist meine Romanze!



Die is doch tot  Neben Mordin meine traurigste Szene.

Was mich ja eher interessiert, wie wird Mordin ersetzt, wenn er in ME2 stirbt?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2012)

Von wegen Tod!
Die wird gerettet, egal, was dafür draufgehen muss!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (7. April 2012)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:
			
		

> Von wegen Tod!
> Die wird gerettet, egal, was dafür draufgehen muss!



Hab ich bei meinem 2. Durchlauf auch gemacht, aber nur weil Legion nich dabei is.
Welche Bedingungen müssen eig erfüllt sein, damit die beiden Frieden schließen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. April 2012)

Keine Ahnung...
Ich konnte die Paragon-Aktion nutzen...


----------



## ChaoZ (7. April 2012)

Hauptsache ich bekomme mein Badass-Trio Shepard, Thane und Garrus irgendwie wieder zusammen!  Tali kann auch dabei sein, Mordin ist leider gestorben. Ansonsten liegen mir die anderen nicht so am Herzen. An Kaidan erinnere ich mich immer noch, war 'ne harte Entscheidung ihn sterben zu lassen. Vor 5 Jahren.


----------



## Russel Grow (7. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Hauptsache ich bekomme mein Badass-Trio Shepard, Thane und Garrus irgendwie wieder zusammen!  Tali kann auch dabei sein, Mordin ist leider gestorben. Ansonsten liegen mir die anderen nicht so am Herzen. An Kaidan erinnere ich mich immer noch, war 'ne harte Entscheidung ihn sterben zu lassen. Vor 5 Jahren.


 Thane stirbt in ME3 in der Citadel.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. April 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Hab ich bei meinem 2. Durchlauf auch gemacht, aber nur weil Legion nich dabei is.
> Welche Bedingungen müssen eig erfüllt sein, damit die beiden Frieden schließen?


 
Du musst vorher alleanderen Missionen auf dem Planeten abschließen, also den Kommandant retteten und die geth fliegerstaffel zerstören. Erst dann darfst du die Mission machen.


----------



## ChaoZ (7. April 2012)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:
			
		

> Thane stirbt in ME3 in der Citadel.



Ich weiß, und es ist gut möglich das Shepard auch tot ist.


----------



## Russel Grow (7. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich weiß, und es ist gut möglich das Shepard auch tot ist.


 Raff ich jetzt grad nicht!


----------



## ChaoZ (7. April 2012)

Mein Trio wie ich das möchte kann in einem eventuellen Nachfolger gar nicht bestehen, so meine ich das.


----------



## Russel Grow (7. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Mein Trio wie ich das möchte kann in einem eventuellen Nachfolger gar nicht bestehen, so meine ich das.


 Achso. Naja bin schon wieder minimalst breit, deswegen hats jetzt nicht gefunkt. ^^


----------



## bibakilla (7. April 2012)

Da bin ich ja nochn Anfänger mit 6 mal Me1 12 mal Me2 und äh... 0 mal Me3 durchspielen 

Für nen Me1 Durchgang hab ich immer so 40 Stunden gebraucht, für Me2 warens jedesmal 50 und Me3 bin ich jetzt bei 56  aber noch net fertig^^

Weiß nicht so richtig ob ich die letzte Mission jetzt starten soll^^

Und Liara ist nur als Romanze aktzeptabel, weil Tali im ersten Teil nicht äh... romanzabel war 

Ps:


*BENUTZT DOCH NUR SPOILER LEUTE!*


----------



## ChaoZ (7. April 2012)

Alles was hier in letzter Zeit geschrieben wurde ist optional und hängt am Ende von dir und deinen Entscheidungen ab, daher ist da jetzt nix wirklich gespoilert.


----------



## bibakilla (7. April 2012)

Dass diese und jene Person stirbt ist meiner Meinung nach sehr wohl gespoilert.....

So habe ich zb auch erfahren dass 



Spoiler



Thane ebend auf der Citadel stirbt, und Legion sich opfert....



Logischerweise nicht erst jetzt, aber auch hier in dem Thread....

Deshalb weiß ich wie beschissen es ist wenn man irgende Info aus einem Thread haben will, und wenn dann die Augen über sowas drüberfliegen, isses halt zuspät zum weggucken..


----------



## erlandsen (7. April 2012)

Spoiler benutzen Jungs...


----------



## bibakilla (7. April 2012)

Wow....

Bioware kann seinen Ruf wohl doch noch behalten^^

Erst das (was zwar nicht hätte sein müssen...mit nem gutem Ende) End-Dlc umsonst und jetzt:

Mass Effect 3: Resurgence Pack | BioWare Blog


----------



## XeonB (7. April 2012)

Hi,
Spiele gerade noch me2 durch - hab da kein savegame von me1 importiert. Macht es auch Sinn nur den me2 spielstand in me3 zu importieren? Oder soll ich dann lieber ohne Import spielen?
Danke


----------



## sanmonku (7. April 2012)

import ist immer besser.


----------



## DarthLAX (9. April 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Wow....
> 
> Bioware kann seinen Ruf wohl doch noch behalten^^
> 
> ...


 
naja soweit ich weiß, wird es kein "end-DLC" sondern nur ein "mieses-ende-aufbretzel-und-erklär-DLC" d.h. gerade das was IMHO die fanbase (schreibe im englischen Forum im thema zu den enden mit) NIEMALS ABER SO GAR NICHT wollte!

d.h. Bioware macht sich gerade mehr feinde als freund mit ihrem "das ist unsere kunst, ihr alle seit doch nur affen die keine ahnung haben...aber wir lassen uns mal herab es euch kacknoobs zu erklären"...sorry, aber IMHO sollte man die anzeigen, weil sie mit falschen angaben werbung gemacht haben um die first day sales zu pushen!

mfg LAX
ps: könnte darüber vll mal was in ner größeren spielezeitung kommen oder ist das wieder mal zu heiß, sodass einen EA nimmer zu präsentationen etc. einlädt (wie es ja mit origin-kritik IMHO war, wo keine der großen zeitungen das maul auf bekommen hat...argh ich hasse duckmäusertum!)


----------



## Bambusbar (9. April 2012)

Uh, Krogan Battlemaster .. Nom Nom Nom


----------



## bibakilla (9. April 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: könnte darüber vll mal was in ner größeren spielezeitung kommen oder ist das wieder mal zu heiß, sodass einen EA nimmer zu präsentationen etc. einlädt (wie es ja mit origin-kritik IMHO war, wo keine der großen zeitungen das maul auf bekommen hat...argh ich hasse duckmäusertum!)


 


Wäre nicht dass erste Mal.

Ums mal einfach zu sagen: Ea hat irgendwo ne Monopolstellung, und ist sich nicht zu Schade sie auszunutzen.

Da geht wirklich garnichts mehr um Spiele, Spielspass, Fanverbundenheit oder Qualität.

Ums mal so zu sagen wie es ist: Ea ist ein haufen ultra-kaptitalistischer Dreckssäcke.

Achja, nicht dass ich noch ne Abmahnung bekomme: Jegliche Ähnlichkeiten mit Firmen die in meinen Beiträgen vorkommen, sind purer Zufall und nicht gewollt!


----------



## DarthLAX (9. April 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Uh, Krogan Battlemaster .. Nom Nom Nom


 
du sprichst aber schon von nem kroganer - nicht von Chogath aus League of Legends?  ^^ (auch wenn die wohl beste freunde sein könnten ^^)

mfg LAX


----------



## tripod (10. April 2012)

habe gestern nach 41h gesamtspielzeit me3 durchgespielt.



Spoiler



ehrlich gesagt, anfangs konnte ich die vielen schlechten meinungen nicht verstehen, da das spiel echt spass gemacht hat(anfangs!).
man trifft sehr viele leute aus me1 und me2 wieder und kann mit ihnen einen kurzen small-talk führen oder sogar eine mission mit ihnen machen.
die missionen sind abwechslungsreich und richtig grosses kino.
nun zum "ende". zu beginn der letzten mission richtig gänsehaut, wenn die vereinten streitkräfte der galaxie anrauschen.
je näher ich dem ende dann allerdings gekommen bin, desto enttäuschender wurde es für mich.
habe in dem tunnel alle keeper abgeklopft, da ich dachte, spätestens hier müsste ich doch nun die gesammelten daten aus me1 irgendwo eingeben können/müssen, war aber nicht so.
und das ende... klar, letzter auftritt von shepard, aber warum müssen bei jedem ende die portale hops gehen?

me1: 4 mal durchgespielt
me2: 9 mal durchgespielt
wiederspielwert hat zumindest me3 für mich in naher zukunft keinen.

dachte eigendlich, je mehr verschiedene speicherstände mit verschiedenen "starken" entscheidungen(rachni, kollektoren-basis usw), würde sich das auf die story bzw. auch auf das ende auswirken.
echt schade...


----------



## bibakilla (10. April 2012)

@tripod

Jau, ich hab mir auch ein paar verschiedene Spielstände zusammengesammelt weil ich dachte dass man mit den Entscheidungen viel mehr beeinflusst....

Naja.....

Ich könnte die letzte Mission jetzt starten, fang aber wieder mit Me1 an, bis ich wieder soweit bin ist das "Erklär"....Dlc draußen, dann wird das Ende vielleicht nicht ganz so schlimm.


Ich würde echt gern wissen inwieweit Ea da seine Griffel im Spiel hatte......


----------



## The_Rock (10. April 2012)

Habs nun auch durch. Ich fand die Idee fürs Ende sogar richtig gut!



Spoiler



Schon als der VI-Protheaner das immer wiederkehrende Muster organischer Konflikte in jedem Zyklus erwähnt hat, hab ich mir sowas schon gedacht. Bis dahin fand ich das Spiel auch sehr gut, die letzte Mission hat mit der düsteren Athmosphäre auf der Erde, den riesigen Flotten, usw  nochmal richtig Gänstehautstimmung aufkommen lassen.
Aber dass der Endspann dann so kurz ausfällt, so nichtssagend, so "belanglos". Nach all dem großen Rumgetöne von verschiedenen Enden, von wichtigen Entscheidungen, usw... 
Ich kann einfach nicht glauben, dass dieselben Entwickler, die eine der epischsten Storys (inklusive Universum) in der Spielegeschichte geschaffen haben, die Spielergemeinde mit so einer lieblosen Verarsche von Abspann abspeisen. Und dann nennen die das Ganze auch noch "Kunst"...

Dennoch, auch wenn das Ende mich schon ein bißchen betrübt hat, das Spiel selbst war einfach grandios! Keine langweilige Sekunde, emotionale sowie epische Momente, war alles dabei. Allenfalls die geringe Anzahl an Nebenquests muss ich hier noch als Kritikpunkt hervorheben (waren fast alle nur Planetenscans).

Und die Zukunft? Die Masseportale sind zerstört. Heißt das nun, dass sich auf der Erde fast alle Spezies des Universums niederlassen werden?  (immerhin können die Flotten nicht mehr zurück zu ihren Welten, oder?)
Vielleicht wollte Bioware hier einen Schnitt machen. Mass Effect 4 spielt dann 200 Jahre später, wenn die Menschen (oder sonst wer) selber dazu in der Lage sind, sowas wie Masseportale zu bauen. Von Sheppard und seiner Crew gibts überall Heldenstatuen, usw... 
Jedenfalls wäre dann "Platz" für eine neue Geschichte, ohne sich über die Umstände/Entscheidungen der ersten drei Teile großartig Gedanken machen zu müssen.


----------



## tripod (10. April 2012)

@ The_Rock

die weiterführung der geschichte wäre so echt toll, würde mir sehr zusagen.
zumindestens ich möchte kein weiteres mmo... was aber vermutlich den meisten umsatz bringen würde.

lassen wir uns mal überraschen...


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2012)

Also wenn ME4 aber ohne Shepard und manche bekannte Charaktere nicht vorkommen würden dann wäre es sinnlos und ein FLop. Wenn schon eine Sinnvolle weiterführung der Geschichte. Wie Shepard jedoch überlebt ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, am Schluss scheint er/sie irgendwo in Trümmern zu liegen aber wo und wie soll Shepard da hin gekommen sein?


----------



## JC88 (11. April 2012)

Wer sagt eigentlich das es Shepard ist der da liegt? Ich dachte man sieht nur die N7 Marke oder so (Hab dieses Ende nicht gesehen)


----------



## Russel Grow (11. April 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also wenn ME4 aber ohne Shepard und manche bekannte Charaktere nicht vorkommen würden dann wäre es sinnlos und ein FLop. Wenn schon eine Sinnvolle weiterführung der Geschichte. Wie Shepard jedoch überlebt ist mir immer noch ein Rätsel, am Schluss scheint er/sie irgendwo in Trümmern zu liegen aber wo und wie soll Shepard da hin gekommen sein?


 


JC88 schrieb:


> Wer sagt eigentlich das es Shepard ist der da liegt? Ich dachte man sieht nur die N7 Marke oder so (Hab dieses Ende nicht gesehen)


 Ich raffs grade nicht. Bei welchem Ende soll Shepart angeblich irgendwo liegen!? Beim roten, blauen und grünen Ende stirbt man(n) doch! Oder ist es das Ende welches mit der puren Militärstreitmacht erreicht wird!?
Wenn ja, WIE und WO löse ich eben dieses Ende aus!?

Bitte, danke.


----------



## ChaoZ (11. April 2012)

Man sieht...


Spoiler



... jemanden mit N7 Rüstung in Trümmern liegen, scheinbar gerade aus der Bewusstlosigkeit aufwachend. Man sieht nicht was es ist. Meine Theorie: Nachdem der Strahl des Reapers Shepard trifft, verliert er das Bewusstsein und liegt in den Trümmern. Nun geht der Kampf in seinem Kopf los. Er steigt hoch zum Reaper, kämpft gegen den Unbekannten, entscheidet sich dann zwischen den drei Möglichkeiten. Danach wacht er aus seiner Bewusstlosigkeit in den Trümmern auf. Das ist die Indoktrinationstheorie.


----------



## Russel Grow (11. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Man sieht...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 Ach hä!???? Ich raffs immer noch nicht! WO soll man jemanden sehen der aufwacht. Der Vorbote bämt mich weg, bin bewusstlos und wache dann auf und gehe zum Strahl. Das kenne ich, aber wo soll denn da im nachhinein (!?) irgendwer aufwachen? Ich sehe dann nurnoch die "Explosion" der Citadel und dann noch die Normandy, mehr nicht. 

-und bevor jemand was sagt, ich benutze mit absicht keine Spoiler, das Game ist jetzt länger als einen Monat draußen, da seh ichs nimmer ein ()


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Man sieht...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
Schräges Ende  Dann hat also Shepard im seinem Kopf die Reaper besiegt und das was in seinem Kopf passiert wirkt sich auf die Realität aus? Das erinnert mich sehr an Matrix, wer die Filme gesehen hat weiss was ich meine, mit dem Angriff der Maschinen am Schluss und dem Kampf von Neo.


----------



## seventyseven (11. April 2012)

Bioware hat entgegen jeder der Theorien über das Ende alles so beabsichtigt mit dem Extended Cut werden ein paar Cutscenes hinzugefügt die Klarheit über den verbleib der Squad, Auswirkungen und warum zur Hölle Joker ala Star Trek die Squad Mates auf die Normandy beamt und davongefliegt.

Keine Shepard/Hackett Indoktrination

Nur Casey Hudson und Mac Walters sind für das Ende Verantwortlich der Rest der Devs/Writer wurden einfach davon abgezogen.

BiowEAre und vor allem Casey und Mac haben es nach Strich und Faden verkackt und schützen sich mit ihrer 
"Artistic Integrity" ausrede anstatt einfach zuzugeben das sie kein würdiges Ende produziert haben.

Gott nervt mich das... Definitiv mein Letztes gekauftes Bioware Game wenn sie es nicht Gerade biegen da hilft auch kein Resurgence Pack.


----------



## sanmonku (11. April 2012)

spiele gehoeren uns, wenn uns was nicht passt sollen die es gefaelligst passend machen ! denn ohne und sind die spiele nichts ! auch keine kunst !

und es gillt auch die regel, etwas das uns gefaellt darf von den produzenten nicht geaendert werden, weil auch das uns gehoert !


----------



## seventyseven (11. April 2012)

Mir gefällt der Vergleich mit Arthur C. Doyle (Sherlock Holmes) der nach Protesten von mehreren Tausend Leuten Mr. Holmes hat wieder auferstehen lassen. (Wenn auch nach etlichen Jahren  )

Videospiele sollten nicht alles Unantastbares Künstlerisches Werk angesehen werden.
Erst recht nicht wenn tausende der Meinung sind das das Ende nicht angemessen sei.


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. April 2012)

Ich habe mir jetzt auch Mass Effect 3 gekauft - und mir ist etwas aufgefallen, was bestimmt hier schon Thema war. Aber trotzdem muss ich es schreiben:
Erst war ich über das vorhandene Wendecover sehr verwundert, da auf diesem die Logos der Altersbeschränkung noch zu sehen sind. Eben habe ich mir dieses nochmal angesehen und musste nach entfernen der DVD feststellen, dass der weibliche Pedant bzw. die weibliche Pedantin zu Shepard auf diesem zu sehen ist... 

Kauft jetzt Mass Effect 3! Das nicht-sexistische Spiel! 
Vorgänger können nur männlichen spielbaren Charakter enthalten.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Gamer090 (11. April 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt auch Mass Effect 3 gekauft - und mir ist etwas aufgefallen, was bestimmt hier schon Thema war. Aber trotzdem muss ich es schreiben:
> Erst war ich über das vorhandene Wendecover sehr verwundert, da auf diesem die Logos der Altersbeschränkung noch zu sehen sind. Eben habe ich mir dieses nochmal angesehen und musste nach entfernen der DVD feststellen, dass der weibliche Pedant bzw. die weibliche Pedantin zu Shepard auf diesem zu sehen ist...
> 
> Kauft jetzt Mass Effect 3! Das nicht-sexistische Spiel!
> ...



Das ist ein alter Verkaufstrick, nix neues, auf der anderen Seite des Covers wird oft das gleiche wie vorne nur ohne USK-logo gedruckt aber wenn man schon Shepard auch weiblich spielen kann, dann frage ich mich warum das vordere Cover nicht die weibliche Shepard drauf hat.


----------



## fac3l3ss (12. April 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist ein alter Verkaufstrick, nix neues, auf der anderen Seite des Covers wird oft das gleiche wie vorne nur ohne USK-logo gedruckt aber wenn man schon Shepard auch weiblich spielen kann, dann frage ich mich warum das vordere Cover nicht die weibliche Shepard drauf hat.


 Auf dem Wendecover sind die Logos aber drauf...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. April 2012)

Naja ich denke, das der Extended Cut vermutlich keinen beruhigen wird. Von daher dürfte es nach dem release von dem Extended Cut nochmal mit dem Proteset von vorne los gehen...

Ich hoffe dann knickt Bioware endlich mal ein und ändert das Ende entsprechend.


----------



## JC88 (12. April 2012)

Glaube ich nicht.
Leute ihr habt schon bezahlt. Die haben ihre Kohle schon in der Kasse.

Ihr ändert ja auch nix mehr an Dingen die ihr schon verkauft habt.
Und wenn es noch nen ME4 geben wird werden trotzdem wieder genug Menschen das Spiel kaufen damit EA oder Bioware oder sonst wer einen dicken Gewinn einfährt.


----------



## seventyseven (12. April 2012)

Wie man die Anzahl und Größe der Plotholes füllen will bleibt mir auch unschlüssig jedoch, gab es auf der PAX East ein Fan Interview mit Patrick Weekes (Writer).

Habe es mal in einen Spoiler gepackt.



Spoiler



Okay, here is what I asked Patrick Weekes, and his answers as best as I can remember them. I've paraphrased but I'm doing my best to stick to what he said rather than introduce any interpretation.

THESE ARE NOT DIRECT QUOTES.

-Is there still a setting to explore after the ending? Is everything ruined?

The setting is definitely not ruined. We still have a big, lively galaxy.

-Will long-distance superluminal travel still be possible post-Ending? (will Tali or Wrex or Garrus see their homeworlds again? Will everyone starve?)

Galactic civilization will rebuild. The mass relays were not necessary for interstellar flight. Remember, what does it say in the Codex about the speed of ships? That's right, 12 lightyears per (day? hour? minute?). And that's only the cruising speed, not the maximum speed.

People have never needed to research basic FTL improvements before because they have mass relays. With the relays gone, new technology will increase that speed. Additionally, the element zero cores of the dead/controlled Reapers can be used to improve FTL drives. Starflight will continue using conventional FTL.

-Why did Joker leave Shep behind?

Joker would never abandon Shep without a good reason. Hopefully this will be clear in the Expanded Cut.

-Why can EDI survive the Destroy ending?

We argued a lot about this, I said that she was made of Reapertech and should therefore be destroyed, but (unclear, don't remember - wish I'd been able to ask a followup as his response doesn't make much sense)

-Did anyone on the Citadel survive?

Yes. We would never, ever do anything that made the player feel, on replay, that it would be better for everyone on the Citadel if they just died. The Citadel has emergency shelters and kinetic barriers - even if it blows up, millions might survive.  You should assume that everyone plot-important on the Citadel survived. 

-Is it better for Kelly Chambers if we talk her into suicide?

No, see above.

-Who wrote the death of Joker's sister?

I did! We intentionally did not connect the dots. We were very interested to see how fast gamers figured it out.

-Whose idea was it to make the Rayya fall out of the sky if you destroy the Quarian fleet?

Someone in the audio department, it was brilliant.

-Did the mass relays pull an Arrival and go supernova?

No, they didn't. (i'm paraphrasing here, please don't interpret this too hard) They overloaded, they didn't rupture. We really didn't mean to imply that the whole galaxy had been destroyed. People interpreted the ending in ways we really didn't expect. 

(Mr. Weekes dropped a lot of hints that he really didn't like the ending. He also said something that was almost 100% verbatim from the Penny Arcade Forum post often attributed to him)

-Why did Legion pull a 180 from his Mass Effect 2 philosophy?

He and the Geth were backed into a corner. They'd been made a lot dumber by the attack on the Dyson swarm. There was no other choice for Geth survival.

-What was up with the Rachni story? Why did we get railroaded?

Welcome to game development. In some games (Alpha Protocol) they make a bold choice where some decisions can knock entire missions out of the story. At BioWare, we never want people to be locked out of content due to a decision several games ago. We just didn't have the resources to do an alternate for the Rachni mission, so we decided that the Rachni mission could occur whether or not players saved the Queen.

-Why didn't (X squadmate from ME2) return?

There was a very ugly month of development where we fought out who would return. We knew we had to have a smaller cast so we could fit in more squad banter. Eventually we decided to bring Garrus and Tali back, so they could be squadmates in all three games. We also knew we'd have Vega in order for new players to have someone dumber than they were.

I was very resentful of Vega at first because I thought he was taking a slot that could've gone to a ME2 character, but he grew on me.

-Why did EDI have cameltoe?

We don't get a lot of feedback from the art department but (unclear, wish I remembered this better  )

Lots of discussion about how he was uncomfortable doing Pinocchio stories for both Legion and EDI because 'EDI was fine, she was an AI, she was cool - do we really need her to turn into Commander Data? We had seven seasons of Data, that was enough.'

-Why did you write Pinocchio stories for all the synthetic characters?

See above

-What was up with the Human Reaper in ME2? Why did it look so dumb?

We wanted to use the Suicide Mission to show several steps of the Reaper development process, from human reaper embryo all the way to cuttlefish. But the mission grew too complicated so it was cut for time.

Do the Reapers really only generate one capital ship per cycle? How do they ever break even?

Well, we never totally pinned that down. But this cycle was really anomalous. They don't normally take any capital-size Reaper losses at all.

-What was up with Kai Leng? How do you feel about him?

We really wanted to have a recurring antagonist for Shep, a 'Darth Maul' (his words). But I feel like there was some definite conflict between cutscene and gameplay there, and I think it's something we have to work on.

'He was a great antagonist in the books' 

-Why did we only get top and bottom dialogue choices, no middle?

Part of it was resources. Part of it is that Mass Effect 3 is a war story and it's really hard for Shep to feel middling about the Reapers.

-How did YOU feel about the ending?

(I didn't ask this, but he seems to have gone to GREAT lengths to think ways around a lot of stuff the ending implied.)

-Why no female (alien X?)

Resource limitations. They have a very strict budget for how many different characters they can use in a given area. Some are basically free - if you have human males you have Batarians because they're humans with funny heads, if you have human females you have asari, etc.

-Where was Harbinger? Can we ASSUME DIRECT CONTROL of him?

I definitely want more closure on Harbinger. That'd be hilarious. Stop punching yourself, Harbinger.

-How did the Reapers storm the Citadel? Why didn't they shut down the relays as per their original plan once they had control?

Originally we planned to have a cutscene of Reapers taking over, Reaper monsters punching buttons, et cetera. But we cut it, partially for resource reasons and partly because it disrupted the pacing.

The Reapers didn't shut down the mass relays because the Keepers interfered with that. (I wish I could've asked a follow-up here, it doesn't make much sense.)

-Why don't Ken and Gabby have more dialogue?

They actually have a bunch more on disk, but we somehow introduced a bug where their dialogue is tied to your approval level with Ash. If Ash has low approval, or isn't present, most of Ken and Gabby's dialogue won't play.

-Why do you guys do Star Wars style space battles instead of the battles described in the codex?

We want to provide a familiar, compelling visual experience for people who grew up on Star Wars and stuff like that. These are some of our favorite parts of the game.

***

Things I wish I'd asked:

-Why the drat Starchild?

-What was up with the Stargazer? (He touched on the Stargazer once and pretty much said 'oh, yeah, the Stargazer.

Again: NOT DIRECT QUOTES. These are NOT OFFICIAL BIOWARE STATEMENTS. Please don't gently caress Patrick Weekes over by posting these as 'official BioWare PR' or whatever. Please feel free to ask me follow-up questions, as I definitely didn't cover the whole conversation with him.

My takeaway was: the epilogue DLC is probably going to do a lot of good and be pretty well written, and Patrick Weekes should've been lead writer on ME3.  
Quelle: Something Awful: The Internet Makes You Stupid


----------



## Sperrfeuer (12. April 2012)

Wie erwartet, alles "resource reasons" xD
Damit wäre bestätigt, das EA da ganz massiv gestresst hat.


----------



## seventyseven (12. April 2012)

Patrick Weekes war übrigens Writer der "Priority Rannoch" und "Priority Geth Dreadnought" Missionen wenn er das ruder am Extended Cut übernehmen sollte bzw involviert ist Hätte ich ja noch einigermaßen Hoffnung das es keine Verschlimmbesserung ist.


----------



## Russel Grow (12. April 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Wie man die Anzahl und Größe der Plotholes füllen will bleibt mir auch unschlüssig jedoch, gab es auf der PAX East ein Fan Interview mit Patrick Weekes (Writer).
> 
> Habe es mal in einen Spoiler gepackt.
> 
> ...


 Jetzt darfste das alles noch auf DEUTSCH hier hinklatschen, dann sind alle happy...


----------



## seventyseven (12. April 2012)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Jetzt darfste das alles noch auf DEUTSCH hier hinklatschen, dann sind alle happy...


 
Langts nicht das ich die Fragen mit Rot ge-highlited habe


----------



## Gamer090 (12. April 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Langts nicht das ich die Fragen mit Rot ge-highlited habe


 
Nein  Keine lust alles übersetzen zu müssen jetzt muss ich noch mein Übersetzerhirn einschalten


----------



## bibakilla (13. April 2012)

Kann das Resurgence Pack nicht benutzen.


Kommt immer eine Meldung das es nicht aktiviert werden kann weil ein Patch fehlt......


Reparatur hat nichts gebracht.


----------



## Bambusbar (13. April 2012)

Hast du denn gepatcht? ^^
Mach mal Rechtsklick in Origin auf ME3 und  dann " Check for Updates"


----------



## bibakilla (13. April 2012)

Alles schon gemacht


----------



## seventyseven (14. April 2012)

Wenn ich mit Steam solche Probleme hatte musste ich ein paar game files löschen und dann funktionierte auch Reparieren.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. April 2012)

Was hat es damit auf sich:

warunung: wenn sie die klasse experte an die front des einspielermodus von galaxy at war befördern wird die klasse expretre in ihrer mp Kampangeauf stufe 1 zurückgesetzt

(Das kommt im mp wenn ich auf eine klasse doppeltklicke)


----------



## Bambusbar (15. April 2012)

Dann  wird dein Lvl 20 Char im MP auf Lvl 1 zurückgesetzt, du bekommst 75 WarAssests und 10  Pkt N7 Rating.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (15. April 2012)

WarAsset? Kampfunterstüzung? oder was? 

Und was bringt mir N7 rating?


----------



## Brzeczek (15. April 2012)

*@Die Macher von Mass Effect 3*

Danke das ich so ein Meisterwerk Spielen durfte. Das wird einer der Wenigen Games die in meiner Persönlichen Top 10 drin ist und ich Spiele schon Games seit ich ca 6 bin!!!! Alles hat mit einer C64 angefangen. 

Das ende ist Bombastisch die Geschichte ist gut erzählt, die Video Sequenzen die Dialoge, Grafik, Animationen alles sehr gut.  Extrem hohes niveau. Ihr habt die Messlatte für andere Games extrem hoch gesetzt.   

Ein Game wird nie Perfekt sein aber ihr seit mit der Mass Effect Trilogie nah dran. 


Ich kann mich der Schlechten Kritik über das Ende nicht anschließen.   Es ist ein würdiges Ende. 

Vielen Dank das ich es Kaufen und Spielen durfte.


----------



## erlandsen (16. April 2012)

Dafür wirst du hier gleich gesteinigt^^

ps: ich bin noch nicht am Ende 



Brzeczek schrieb:


> *@Die Macher von Mass Effect 3*
> 
> Danke das ich so ein Meisterwerk Spielen durfte. Das wird einer der Wenigen Games die in meiner Persönlichen Top 10 drin ist und ich Spiele schon Games seit ich ca 6 bin!!!! Alles hat mit einer C64 angefangen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bambusbar (16. April 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> WarAsset? Kampfunterstüzung? oder was?
> 
> Und was bringt mir N7 rating?


 

Ja, ka was das in Deutsch heißt ;P
Das ,was man halt das ganze Spiel über sammelt und wovon man am Ende am besten über 5000 hat 

Und N7 Rating bringt .. öhm ja ... n höhere Zahl, n längeren Epeen und sonst .. nichts
N7 Rating gibt quasi an, wie viel Char-Level du im Multiplayer gemacht hast. Bei 6 Klassen unnd max. Lvl mit jedem kannst du max. 120 haben. Danach musst du halt deine Leute promoten.
Bekommst 10 Rating dafür obendrauf, dein Typ is wieder Lvl 1 und du kannst weiter im Rating steigen, wenn du das willst.


Hier wird keiner gesteinigt.
Jeder das seine - über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich immer streiten.
Wenn ihm das Ende gefällt - is doch gut so.
Dann hat er ein ME3 Erlebnis wie es jeder von unsere gerne hätte


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. April 2012)

Hm, ich habe momentan noch viele Quests auf der Citadel noch nicht erledigt, bin ich einfach zu blöd zum finden dieser oder kann ich die noch nicht beenden? 
(Spiele erst seit 14 Stunden )


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. April 2012)

Das sind teilweise Sachen die du beim Planetenscannen findest.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. April 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Das sind teilweise Sachen die du beim Planetenscannen findest.


 Das habe ich eben auch bemerkt, trotzdem danke! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## The_Rock (18. April 2012)

So gut wie alle Citadel Quests löst man durch Planetenscans (was ich doof finde). Da man nicht alle Systeme sofort anfliegen kann, kanns auch ein bisschen dauern die alle zu lösen.

Ansonsten findet man auch während den normalen Missionen einige scanbare Konsolen, die Infos für die Citatel Quests enthalten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (18. April 2012)

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Frage schonmal aufkam, aber welche sind eure Lieblings-Squadmitglieder? 


MfG
facl33ss


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2012)

Tali natürlich!
Danach Garrus.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (18. April 2012)

ME1:Garrus und Tali
ME2:Garrus und Tali/Liara
ME3: Garrus und Liara


----------



## seventyseven (18. April 2012)

Garrus ist Glaube ich der All-Time Favorit für jeden ME fan - Also Standart 

Me1 :Garrus,Wrex,Liara
Me2 :Garrus,Grunt
Me3 :Garrus,Javik
___________
Garrus 

Most Hated: 
Tali und alle restlichen Quarianer weil sie ein verdammt beschränktes und rücksichtsloses Volk sind.
(Speziell die führenden Etagen)


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2012)

Warum beschränkt und rücksichtslos?
Ich wtte, dass die Menschheit in einer vergleichbaren Situation genau so wie die Quarianer handeln würde, wenn nicht sogar schlimmer...


----------



## ChaoZ (18. April 2012)

Garrus Vakarian und Thane Krios. Die Geschichte um Thane ist, finde ich, eine der besten Charaktergeschichten die es je gab. Hab leider keine Zeit das weiter auszuführen, vielleicht an anderer Stelle.


----------



## seventyseven (18. April 2012)

Ich rede da generell über die Geschichte mit den Geth 

In Me2 erfahren wir von Legion das die Geth an einem bestimmten Punkt von den Erschaffern wissen wollten ob sie eine Seele besitzt - Was die Quarianer sofort in Angst versetzte.

Nach den Verbesserungen der Geth wurden sie Selbstständig und wollten selber bestimmen was ihre Aufgabe ist was die Quarianer sofort zum befehl der Ausrottung der Geth gebracht hat. Ein paar der Quarianer haben sich den Geth angeschlossen - Jene wurden promt von den Geth-Gegenern getötet. Die Geth haben nur zu den Waffen gegriffen um die restlichen Einheiten zu Schützen was zum "Morning War" Krieg geführt hat bei dem die Quarianer unter Führung ihrer Rücksichtslosen fanatischen Anführer fast komplett ausgerottet wurden (99%).

Bei Tali merkt man auch leicht Rassistische Züge was auch nicht verwunderlich ist da das Umfeld ja bekanntlicher ermaßen ein Teil der Persönlichkeit formt.

Ich dachte anfangs immer die Geth seien die Bösen dem ist aber nicht so.
(Grad die Jägerstaffel Mission bringt mich zum kotzen)


Das mit Thane hat mich in Me3 Sehr berührt ich dachte aber das Kolyat sein Platz in der Crew einnimmt und für seinen Vater den Kampf gegen Cerberus und die Reaper fortsetzt...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (18. April 2012)

Ich bleibe aber bei dem Standpunkt, dass sie "menschlich" gehandelt haben...
Das ist, als ob man die Menschheit betrachtet, wenn sie auf diesem Stand der (KI-)Technik ist.
Leider gibt es zu wenige Scifi-Werke, die eine KI nicht als Bedrohung ansehen (sogar in ME ist diese Bedrohung in Form von Reapern da). 
Ein großes Potential bringt eine große Angst nit sich und wenn man die Wahl hat, wird fast jeder Mensch versuchen die potentielle Gefahr früh zu bannen, anstatt sich darauf eimzulassen. Vielleivcht sind sie beschränkt und rücksichtslos, aber ich hsb eher Mitleid mit ihnen, anstelle sie zu verachten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. April 2012)

Ich kann hier jeden nur die ME Romane empfehlen. (Die ersten 3, der 4te ist vom anderen Autor und absolut kake  )


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (19. April 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Das mit Thane hat mich in Me3 Sehr berührt ich dachte aber das Kolyat sein Platz in der Crew einnimmt und für seinen Vater den Kampf gegen Cerberus und die Reaper fortsetzt...



Ich wittere da einen DLC. Im Schiff ist ja noch im Maschinendeck der eine Raum frei, welcher in ME2 Thanes Quartier war.


----------



## Russel Grow (19. April 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob die Frage schonmal aufkam, aber welche sind eure Lieblings-Squadmitglieder?
> 
> 
> MfG
> facl33ss


 Liara


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. April 2012)

QU4DC0R3 schrieb:


> Liara


 Das sehe ich ähnlich(evtl. nicht soo extrem )!
Ich habe sie sogar mal darauf angesprochen...
Und Tali mag ich nicht, so habe ich sie eben zum Suizid gebracht. Das wollte ich aber eigentlich nicht.  (Alter Save wird geladen...)
Ansonsten Garrus, wie viele hier wohl auch finden.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. April 2012)

Ich glaube ich mach mal einen Spielstand wo so viele alte wie möglich Tot sind xD
Mich interessiert einfach wer dann Mordin, Liara und Tali ersetzt.


----------



## seventyseven (19. April 2012)

Liara kann schon mal nicht Sterben 
Wenn Mordin stirbt wird er durch Padok Wiks ersetzt. Der auch Kirrahe auf Sur'Kesh ersetzt falls Mordin lebt und Kirrahe tod.
Tali - Niemand
Garrus - Niemand
Wrex wird durch Wreav ersetzt (was unter anderem zu mehr Assets führen kann -.- )

Also bleiben
Liara 
Vega
Miss Camel Toe (Edi) 
Javik
Rassisten Braut Ash / Gaydan

(Hätte meiner Meinung nach viel Dramatischer ausfallen sollen/können)

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin keinesfalls Homophob...
aber das mein Shepard der seit Me1 Liara hinterher rennt 2 Tucken aufgedrängt bekommt hat mich ein wenig angepisst (Genau wie Traynor  ) und dazu geführt das ich Cortez und Gaydan im späteren verlauf Vermieden habe.


----------



## JC88 (19. April 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Miss Camel Toe (Edi)


----------



## Russel Grow (19. April 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> ...Miss Camel Toe (Edi) ...


 Wie geil...


----------



## seventyseven (19. April 2012)

Ich Frage mich immer noch was sich der Designer da gedacht hat...

Finde ich einfach viel zu Penetrant zumal der Fokus permanent auf Edis Titten,Schritt und Mirandas Arsch liegt.
(Irgendwann ist einfach zuviel des Guten  )


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. April 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:
			
		

> Ich Frage mich immer noch was sich der Designer da gedacht hat...
> 
> Finde ich einfach viel zu Penetrant zumal der Fokus permanent auf Edis Titten,Schritt und Mirandas Arsch liegt.
> (Irgendwann ist einfach zuviel des Guten  )



Naja Shepard wird Miranda halt nahezu nie ins Gesicht gucken, das is schon realistisch xD


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. April 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich Frage mich immer noch was sich der Designer da gedacht hat...
> 
> Finde ich einfach viel zu Penetrant zumal der Fokus permanent auf Edis Titten,Schritt und Mirandas Arsch liegt.
> (Irgendwann ist einfach zuviel des Guten  )


 Das frage ich mich auch. 


MfG
fac3l3ss
BTW: Mein Gott hat den Längsten!


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2012)

Die Kamera sitzt bei Miranda immer direkt auf arschhöhe, aber das war in Teil 2 noch viel extremer!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (19. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kamera sitzt bei Miranda immer direkt auf arschhöhe, aber das war in Teil 2 noch viel extremer!



Als ob euch das bei miranda stören würde 
Was mich ankotzt is ja, das man Tali nachwievor nich ohne Maske sieht.
Das Bild zähle ich nicht, das is ja nen schlechter Scherz.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. April 2012)

Wenn die ein Quarianisches Gesicht gezeigt hätten, dann hätte das mindestens genau so viel Aufschrei wie beim Ende gebracht.


----------



## seventyseven (19. April 2012)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich auch.
> 
> 
> MfG
> ...



OT: Statt Gott vergibt lese ich Panzerfaust 

B2T

Ja also das Photoshop Bild von Tali was Bioware da reingeklatscht hat finde ich eine absolute Frechheit und ein riesen Arschtritt für alle Tali-Anhänger

Ich war auf Rannoch die ganze Zeit gespannt ob man Tali mal ohne Maske sieht immerhin der Letzte Teil der Trilogie und dann sieht man doch nur wieder ihren Rücken 


Und dafür hab ich Legion sich Opfern lassen  ? Naja wenigstens haben die Geth jetzt ihren Frieden und eine Persönlichkeit - Wenn ich sie nicht alle wieder mit dem Destroy Ending vernichtet habe  

Come on Extended Cut zeig mir was ich sehen will... -.-

BTW: Nervt das noch jemand wie Legion und die Genophage in der Deutschen Synchro ausgesprochen werden ? (Bei "Genophage wirds erst auf Deutsch später dann kurz auf English (Me2 Mordins Loyalitäts Missi?) und dann wieder auf Deutsch ausgesprochen.

Überhaupt das erinnert mich an Me1 

Saaaaaren, Geeeth....


----------



## ChaoZ (19. April 2012)

@Sperrfeuer: Das hab' ich auch nie behauptet! 

Die Sache mit Tali, da stimme ich dir zu. 
Das Mass Effect Universum ließe so viel Content zu wie kaum ein anders Spielsetting. Man könnte thematisieren wie ein normaler Fußsoldat auf der Erde das Ganze erlebt hat, einen Kroganer der gegen die Genophage kämpfen muss und versucht, sein Volk am Leben zu halten. Man könnte Prequels machen. Es ließen sich Dutzende spannende Geschichten bilden, wobei Shepards auch nur eine Nebenrolle spielen würde.

By the way, kann jemand meine Vermutung bestätigen/widerlegen das Massenportale mit Antimaterie funktionieren?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. April 2012)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich war auf Rannoch die ganze Zeit gespannt ob man Tali mal ohne Maske sieht immerhin der Letzte Teil der Trilogie und dann sieht man doch nur wieder ihren Rücken


 
Bei der "Liebesnacht" ist man soooooooooo kurz davor ihr Gesicht zu sehen....
Aber man tut es trotzdem nicht.
Das Quarianische Gesicht ist einer der letzten Mythen des Universums und gut gehütet.

Und ich würde es nicht enthüllen. Man hat bisher so viel damit gespielt, dass die Quarianer unter der Maske leben und nie das Gesicht zeigen. Jeder hat eine andere Vorstellung davon.


----------



## seventyseven (19. April 2012)

Musst du mal die Codex Einträge von Me1,2,3 überprüfen aber ich meine da hieß es irgendwas mit Element Zero der einen Masse freien Weg zum nächsten Portal herstellt

Habe mich mal genauer Erkundigt 

Also die Blau leuchtende Sphäre ist ein Element Zero Core und das Portal erzeugt einen Zeit und Masse-freien Korridor zum nächsten Portal.

Habe ich jetzt vom Mass Effect Wiki mehr scheint also auch nicht bekannt zu sein.


----------



## bibakilla (20. April 2012)

Mass Effect 1.....jaja das war noch ne Synchro 

"Saaareen und die Geeet versuchen die Zitadell einzunehmen! "

Die ersten drei Romane sind echt top, wenn man sie gelesen hat versteht man auch ne Menge Andeutungen, vorallem in Me3.

Die Comics sind auch sehr zu empfehlen!

Btw, ich hab jetzt aufgehört nachdem ich Kai Leng äh.... "zerstochen" hab.

Wenn das Ende echt so ******* sein soll, dann seh ichs mir wenigstens erst an wenn der Extended Cut draußen ist.


----------



## fac3l3ss (20. April 2012)

Wow, ich bin jetzt durch...
Und fühle mich legitimiert, über das Ende zu urteilen.
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich so ziemlich fast nur gut war.


Spoiler



Ich habe Tali gerettet und musste am Ende mal die linke Maustaste drücken.


(Spoiler beihaltet, was ich alles gemacht habe. Sollte man nur lesen, wenn man das Spiel durch hat!)

Und dieses Verhalten war wirklich egal. Und das wundert mich. Nach 3 Spielen (epischen Ausmaßes) habe ich mehr erwartet. Und ich bin auf den "Extended Cut" sehr gespannt!

*In Gedenken an fac3l3ss Shepard*
Er sich selbst geopfert und die Welt gerettet.
Eines muss man ihm aber lassen:
Er hatte Liaras blauen Hintern im Bett.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen irgendwo aus dem Universum,
fac3l3ss

Edit:


bibakilla schrieb:


> (...)
> Btw, ich hab jetzt aufgehört nachdem ich Kai Leng äh.... "zerstochen" hab.(...)


 Den habe ich vor ein paar Stunden auch "zerstochen".
Und er ist wirklich ein "Hurensohn", wie Shepard ihn betitelt hat... Erwollte und wollte nicht sterben... Erinnert mich an Deus Ex! ^^


----------



## seventyseven (21. April 2012)

Der 2. Kampf gegen den Bastard war verdammt Schwer auf Hardcore  habe 7. Versuche gebraucht bis ich ihn hatte 

Habe mich als Paragon Shep trotzdem für den renegade interupt entschieden


----------



## bibakilla (21. April 2012)

Was passiert ohne den Interrupt da?


----------



## seventyseven (21. April 2012)

Shepard tötet Kai Leng in dem er dem Schwert ausweicht und ihm das Omni-Blade in den Bauch rammt.

Der Renegade Interupt ist aber einfach Badass


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. April 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Was passiert ohne den Interrupt da?





Spoiler



Er wird trotzdem umgeholzt, nur anders


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (21. April 2012)

Wo ist das Bild mit Talis Gesicht??? Link ?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (21. April 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist das Bild mit Talis Gesicht??? Link ?



YouTube


----------



## fac3l3ss (21. April 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> YouTube


 Schöner Link! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## seventyseven (21. April 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Wo ist das Bild mit Talis Gesicht??? Link ?


 

http://cdn.gamerant.com/wp-content/uploads/Tali-Unmasked-Mass-Effect-3.jpg

Bin zwar kein Talimancer aber ich finde trotzdem das es ein schlechter Witz von Bioware ist


----------



## Bambusbar (22. April 2012)

Quarianer haben doch nicht mal 5 Finger


----------



## fac3l3ss (22. April 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Quarianer haben doch nicht mal 5 Finger


 Habe ich mir auch gedacht... Das Bild ist ja mal ganz schlecht, ist es wirklich von Bioware? 

Ansonsten spiele ich momentan Mass Effect 2, danach Mass Effect... 
Und mir ist heute etwas interessantes passiert:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AFH5Qr8bMM


Gute Nacht,
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (22. April 2012)

Die sind ja weggeshoppt worden xD


----------



## JC88 (22. April 2012)

Yoda sagt: Immer ruhe bewahren du sollst.


----------



## PakiXT (24. April 2012)

Kann mir jemand helfen ??

Wenn ich Mass Effect 3 spiele dann ist das Spiel am Anfang flüssig, nach etwa 20 bis 30 Minuten tut es nur noch ruckeln. Bis heute habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden -.-


----------



## Bambusbar (24. April 2012)

Mal die Temps überprüft?
Vlt. wird er einfach zu warm beim zocken, wer weiß.

Allgemein wären ein paar Infos schon gut, so kann man nur raten.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. April 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Allgemein wären ein paar Infos schon gut, so kann man nur raten.


 
Jep, vllt zu wenig ram? Kann ja sein das er voll läuft.


----------



## Bambusbar (24. April 2012)

Zu wenig RAM?
Sowwas gibts noch? 

Wie gehts - ohne mehr Infos können wir nur raten.


----------



## PakiXT (25. April 2012)

Ich hab 8 GB ram lol....meine karte HD 5870 hat sowieso genug Power...und meine CPU ist eine i7 2600K...ist das problem bekannt das die FPS sinken ??

Ich habe auch Mass Effect 3 auf meine schnelle SSD instaliert. Hab gelesen das man Origin Ingame ausschalten sollte aber das bringt auch nix -.- AMD Treiber ist auch neuest drauf. Grafikeinstellungen sind auf Maximal auf Full HD.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. April 2012)

Ja lol - ohne Infos kann man eben nur raten ...


Was sagen die Temps?
Was sagt die CPU / GPU Auslastung?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. April 2012)

Wann kommt n nuu der Extended Cut?  

Wisst ihr was mich voll nervt?  Ich kauf mir 20 SpectrePacks und in jedem ist keine neue Waffe sondern nur ein verkaktes Waffen Update für alte schlechte Waffen...
Ich will endlich die Black- / Window...


----------



## Fexzz (25. April 2012)

Extendet Cut war für Sommer angekündigt, wann genau weiß ich nicht. Glaub aber kaum dass der wirklich was besser macht


----------



## Bambusbar (25. April 2012)

@Freak:
Jo, das nervt mich auch, das is auch der Grund, warum ich den MP mittlerweile  gar nimmer zocke


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. April 2012)

Ja doch der MP ansich ist ganz witzig... ERstaunlich wie einfach Silber geworden ist ^^ Muss mich bald mal an Gold wagen ^^


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (26. April 2012)

Extended Ending DLC leaked
Ferretbrain - Super Special Sneak Preview!


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. April 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:
			
		

> Extended Ending DLC leaked
> Ferretbrain - Super Special Sneak Preview!



"Buy DLCs" xD
Hammertext


----------



## Bambusbar (26. April 2012)

Ja, sehr sehr sehr geil



> OLD MAN: I'm Buzz Aldrin. Buy DLC.



Epic


----------



## Leandros (26. April 2012)

Ist die Grafik von ME3 eigentlich ein Witz?


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. April 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist die Grafik von ME3 eigentlich ein Witz?


 Wie meinste dass jetzt?


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. April 2012)

Leandros schrieb:


> Ist die Grafik von ME3 eigentlich ein Witz?


 Ich finde sie schlechter als ME2 *duckundwegrenn*
Aber jetzt ernst, manchmal machen die Texturen das Bild wirklich kaputt! 
Ich bin nicht auf Grafik forciert, aber wenn das Gesicht gut aussieht und der Hintergrund wie in GTA:SA in 16 Bit...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Sperrfeuer (26. April 2012)

Da gab es nur eine Stelle wo ich "wtf" dachte....der Blick auf die Erde da auf der Citadel...der sah richtig kacke aus


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. April 2012)

Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Da gab es nur eine Stelle wo ich "wtf" dachte....der Blick auf die Erde da auf der Citadel...der sah richtig kacke aus


 Ich habe zuhauf Screenshots davon. Morgen lade ich mal das ein oder andere hoch. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (27. April 2012)

Boah gestern schon wieder:

120.000 Credits. Yeah zwei neue Spectre Packs.
Erstes: Medigel, Raketen, Muni, EP uuuund (*hoffentlich die Window*), Update für Gral-Dornenwerfer. *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*
Zweites: Gel, Aufrüstmuni, Raketen, EP und (*hoffentlich die WIndow), Update für die Dornen-SNiper (KP wie die heißt). *FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU*


Ich hasse es.


----------



## JC88 (27. April 2012)

Hab die Window...gibts die nicht von Anfang an? Hab garnicht bemerkt das ich die irgendwann zwischen durch bekommen hab..


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (9. Mai 2012)

Hi!

Mal ne frage, hat sich was in sachen der ganzen aufregung wegen dem (Vermurksten) ende was getan?

Würde mich mal Interessieren...


----------



## Bambusbar (9. Mai 2012)

Es war irgendwann mal ein Extended Cut angekündigt als DLC, das wars aber schon.

Ansonsten - k a, lange nix mehr von ME3 gehört.

Der Titel is bei mir imo auch eher in der Versenkungen verschwunden.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (11. Mai 2012)

Die Doku geht über 1h!!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caAqFFhBn2U

Ich glaubte bisher nicht an die IT aber...


Spoiler



"Dream Foliage" finally got me


----------



## ChaoZ (11. Mai 2012)

Wow, das Video ist echt genial. Ich glaube voll daran, ich will daran glauben. Auch wenn's am Ende nicht stimmt mit der Theorie - 'mein' Ende ist es trotzdem.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (11. Mai 2012)

Das Video ist wirklich gut, nur ich mag immer noch nicht an die Theorie glauben..


----------



## fac3l3ss (11. Mai 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> (...)


 Sehr interessant. Ich werde es mir morgen ansehen! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (12. Mai 2012)

HI!

Naja... 

Mal ne frage an alle ME zocker... Ist euch eigendlich im ersten teil am Unbekannten was aufgefallen?
Und ja, das sah man schon im ersten teil...

Nen kumpel von mir war überrascht das der Unbekannte nicht ganz Menschlich war... ME 3 Ende...

Mir war das gleich aufgefallen... wem noch?
Würde mich mal Interessieren...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (12. Mai 2012)

Wo gabs denn den Unbekannten in ME1?
Aber in Teil 2 hatte er schon die Augen, wobei er sich erst am Ende von Teil 3 so hat zurichten lassen, wie er dann auf der Citadel war!


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (12. Mai 2012)

Wer mehr zur Backgroundstory zum Illusive Man wissen möchte sollte sich mal die Mass Effect : Evolution Reihe von Dark Horse mal anschauen (Warum seine Augen so sind wie sie sind, wird da auch ersichtlich). Er war nicht immer so ein arse.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (12. Mai 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Wer mehr zur Backgroundstory zum Illusive Man wissen möchte sollte sich mal die Mass Effect : Evolution Reihe von Dark Horse mal anschauen (Warum seine Augen so sind wie sie sind, wird da auch ersichtlich). Er war nicht immer so ein arse.



Si si, Reaper-Artefakt sag ich da nur


----------



## ChaoZ (12. Mai 2012)

Die Augen bekommt Shepard auch, wenn man nicht die Destroy-Variante ab Ende wählt.


----------



## bibakilla (13. Mai 2012)

Ich könnt mir sogar vorstellen dass das mit der Theorie stimmt, und sogar von Bioware beabsichtigt ist, und ebend 80% der Spieler schlicht und ergreifend zu blöd sind um das zu kapieren 

Ich mein.... bisher war man eigentlich nur Top-Storys von Bioware gewohnt, das mit der Indoktrination hab ich mir spätestens beim 2ten mal durchzocken vom ersten Teil auchschon gedacht, schließlich gabs da schon erste "Anzeichen" (Ich hab das erste mal Mass Effect mit Teil 2 begonnen), die sich dann im zweiten Teil immer mehr gefestigt haben.


Naja und spätestens nach Arival wars recht offensichtlich...

Aber dann würde ich nicht verstehen warum Bioware wenigstens mal mit ein paar Andeutungen dazu seinen Ruf verteidigt, denn wenn es wirklich beabsichtigt war, dann kann mir keiner erzählen dass dieses Ende nicht absolut genial ist.

Mit nem Friede-Freude-Eierkuchen-Ende wär ich aber um ehrlich zu sein auch mehr als zufrieden ^^

Nichtsdestotrotz ist es absolute Sche!ße dass man drei Teile durchgespielt hat, und das mehr als oft, mit allen möglichen Kombinationen und Lösungswegen rumprobiert hat, dann ungefähr 500 Speicherstände aufgehoben hat, nur um dann festzustellen dass man am Ende absolut rein-überhaupt-garnichts geändert hat.


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Juni 2012)

Man muss den Multiplayer einfach lieben .....

Der Hosting-Player verläßt das Game .. das Game wird zugemacht und man steht wieder im Charscreen ... nach 10 Wellen Arbeit natürlich ohne Kohle und ohne XP.
Das is so geil .. das ist so ein Fail von Bioware ...


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Man muss den Multiplayer einfach lieben .....
> 
> Der Hosting-Player verläßt das Game .. das Game wird zugemacht und man steht wieder im Charscreen ... nach 10 Wellen Arbeit natürlich ohne Kohle und ohne XP.
> Das is so geil .. das ist so ein Fail von Bioware ...


 
Tolle Leistung von BioWare, bei Star Wars Old Republic war es nicht anderst bei den Servern. Manche kamen Tagelang nicht auf den Server. Sind die Server bei BioWare oder mieten sie die bei einem Anbieter? Wenn sie die mieten sollte es bei den Problemen der Anbieter gewechselt werden sobald es möglich ist.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2012)

HI!

Ich finds ja echt mal krass... erst wird um ME3 voll die welle gemacht...
Dann wegen dem ENDE rumgemault... 
Was hats gebracht? 

Es gerät in vergessenheit...


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Juni 2012)

Naja, was soll man da noch groß besprechen?
Alles klärbare bisher geklärt, keine neuen Erkenntnisse zum Ende...
ME3 ist zwar ein gutes Spiel, aber wir warten alle auf neuen Content um die Diskussion neu zu entfachen. Denn momentan gibts nichts mehr zum diskutieren!


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (3. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Schade eigendlich...

Aber ehrlich mal... als ob die nen NEUES ENDE machen würden? 
Ich selber muss sagen das ME3 is gut... egal welches ende...
Und das gemaule hat ja nix gebracht... das wars ja was in dem einem Theard klar machen wollte...

Bin mal gespannt ob überhaupt nochmal gesprächsstoff wegen der ME reihe gibt?  Schade eigendlich...


----------



## Bambusbar (4. Juni 2012)

Und selbst wenn es nichts gebracht hat - was hätte man denn sonst alles machen sollen?
Einfach alles bereitwillig schlucken, was die Leute einem vorsetzen? Nein danke.
Man kannst ja wenigstens versuchen.

Und - nach dem SW:ToR  UND dem ME3 Flop überlege ich mir nun 3mal ob ich mir das nächste Bioware-Game wirklich noch zulege.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. Juni 2012)

Mit den diskussionen haben wir doch was erreicht... Bioware hat uns kurz erhört und macht deshalb den Extended Cut. Zwar ist das überhaupt nicht das was die Spieler wollen, aber sie haben wenigsten reagiert und sin dvon ihrem Thron abgestiegen... Sobald der Extended Cut raus ist, wird die Disskussion erneut entfacht.
Dann wirds interessant was Bioware macht.

Und ich glaube nicht, dass ME3 das letzte ist was wir hören.


----------



## Fexzz (8. Juni 2012)

Mit dem Extended Cut schießen die sich ins eigene Bein. Ich bin ebenfalls sehr unzufrieden mit dem Ende - wie vieeeele andere. Die "Aufstände" haben sich bei den meisten nun gelegt (leider),
was aber zu erwarten war. 

mit dem Extended Cut wird das Feuer nun wieder entfacht, wenn es kommt. Denn sie haben ja schon gesagt, das sie in dem Extended Cut nichts ändern, sondern nur mehr Transparenz bringen wollen, damit die Leute sehen, wie es zb. dazu kam, dass die halbe Crew plötzlich an Board der Normandy war etc.

Ich werd mir ebenfalls 2x überlegen, ob ich mir das nächste Bioware Spiel hole.

ME3 ist natürlich nachwievor ein überragendes Spiel, mit einem ziemlich miesen Ende.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (8. Juni 2012)

Ja gut, nur weil dir jetzt ein Ende von einem Spiel von Bioware nicht gefällt, musst du ja nicht gleich das auf alle Spiele schließen 

Dass das Feuer wieder ausbricht nach dem Extended Cut ist auch schon in Stein gemeißelt  Die spannendste Frage ist wie Bioware darauf reagiert. Ich denke, dass dabei nichts mehr rauskommt. Der druck war so schon enorm und da haben sie sich nur für so einen Extended Cut schund entschieden... Also denke ich wird Bioware hart bleiben.

Oder EA wittert seine Chance und bringt ein neues Ende DLC raus für nur 14,99


----------



## Bambusbar (8. Juni 2012)

*Extended Cut Premium *

14,99€


----------



## bibakilla (23. Juni 2012)

Am 4ten Juli erscheint der Extendet Cut, er wird circa 1,9 Gb groß sein und die Ereignisse ab dem Angriff auf die Cerberus Basis näher erklären:

Mass Effect 3: Extended Cut | BioWare Blog


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (23. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Der soll ja angeblich Kostenlos sein wenn ich das richtig weiss...
Mal sehen wer dann wieder weiter mault, weils immer noch nicht ist wie wer sich das gewünscht hat...
Das Leben is kein Wunschkonzert...


----------



## Legacyy (25. Juni 2012)

Mass Effect 3′s Extended Cut will most probably disappoint everyone
... tolle Aussichten...
http://www.dsogaming.com/news/mass-effect-3s-extended-cut-will-most-probably-disappoint-everyone/


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Juni 2012)

Ich würds mal so ausdrücken: Wenn man die Karre gegen die Wand gefahren hat, dann kann man zwar noch ein paar grobe Reperaturen machen, aber wirklich schön wirds trotzdem nicht mehr.


----------



## seventyseven (25. Juni 2012)

Besser als mein Vorredner kann man es wohl kaum ausdrücken.

Ich hab die Hoffnung auf ein würdiges Ende schon lange aufgegeben ich interessiere mich nicht einmal mehr für Mass Effect.

Was man mit dem Ende eines Dritten Teiles alles anrichten kann. Ich werde jedesmal wütend wenn ich nur dran denke wie man so etwas Releasen konnte. Ein absolut Sinn freies, nichts erzählendes von Plotholes Zerfressenes Ende aber gut ich hab mich hier schon genug drüber ausgekotzt


----------



## Morote (26. Juni 2012)

Wann heute soll der Extended Cut eigentlich kommen? Kann bei mir in Origin noch nix sehen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Juni 2012)

So, ich hab mir mal ein neues Ende angeschaut:


Spoiler



Den Abspann von EDI beim Synthese-Ende find ich gar nicht mal soo schlecht. Allerdings: Wer hat die von Bioware geritten ein quarianisches Gesicht zu zeigen? Jetzt sind alle meine "Tali"-Fantasien flöten!


----------



## Bambusbar (27. Juni 2012)

@Hans:

Lohnt sich der ganze Schmuh denn? ^^



Spoiler



Und ich bin zu faul zum suchen . aber wie schautn son Gesicht aus?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (27. Juni 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> @Hans:
> 
> Lohnt sich der ganze Schmuh denn? ^^
> 
> ...



So


Spoiler



http://nerdjunkies.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/06/ME3-Quarian-Face-small.jpg


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juni 2012)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> @Hans:
> 
> Lohnt sich der ganze Schmuh denn? ^^


m.M.n. lohnt es sich schon ein Ende nochmal zu spielen.


Spoiler



Vor der finalen Entscheidung werden die Konsequenzen stärker herausgehoben, der Katalysator erklärt sich besser, woher er und die Reaper kommen. (Ein Game, das da spielt wär mein Wunschsetting für eine neue ME Trilogie) Zwischensequenzen, wurden eingefügt als Shepard sich "hochbeamt" und nachdem die Entscheidung getroffen wurde. Und nach der "Bruchlandung" hat bei mir noch EDI ein was "danach" geschieht, sprich Wiederaufbau, Konsequenzen der Entscheidung und Trauer um die Gefallenen eingefügt.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (27. Juni 2012)

Ab welchen Step sollte man mit dem Playtrough beginnen bzw. wo setzt der Extended DLC ein?


Spoiler



Kurz vor dem Starchild?
Wenn man die Citadell stürmt?



Habe keine Lust nochmal 2h in die letzte Mission zu investieren.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (27. Juni 2012)

Ich hab ab da gespielt:


Spoiler



Wo Shepard nach dem Treffer mit dem Strahl aufwacht. Ab da kann sollte man es m.M.n. einmal gesehen haben, aber mit Abstand das Meiste ist oben beim Katalysator


----------



## Bambusbar (27. Juni 2012)

Mhm,  danke für Info 

Wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es mich irgendwie so überhaupt nicht interessiert im Moment.
Naja, mal sehen wann ich nochmal Origin anschmeiße, dann z ieht ers ja, vlt lasse ich mich dann auch nochmal zum spielen (zuhören/-sehen) verlieten


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (4) (27. Juni 2012)

Hi!

Ha ha ha, zuhören/-sehen... 

Was meinte nen Kumpel... nur die ganz harten zocken nochmal von anfang an...
Und sehen dann das ende, was dann wieder bemängelt wird...


----------



## Legacyy (27. Juni 2012)

Choose Language | BioWare Social Network
Ne RIESEN Menge an HD Texture in 4096x4096 
Sehen ingame super aus


----------



## bibakilla (27. Juni 2012)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Ab welchen Step sollte man mit dem Playtrough beginnen bzw. wo setzt der Extended DLC ein?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 





Ab der Cerberus Base siehst du erweiterte Dialoge und Cutscenes.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Juli 2012)

Ich will den Extended Cut unbedingt spielen, aber ich habe keinen Platz mehr auf der Festplatte.


----------



## bibakilla (2. Juli 2012)

Paar Pornos löschen^^


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Juli 2012)

Hab momentan nur zwei Ultra-lahme HDDs mit 70 und 30GB weil meine 1.5TB Festplatte mir verreckt ist. :I


----------



## Bambusbar (3. Juli 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Paar Pornos löschen^^


 
Niemals!
Pornos > ME3


----------



## RyzA (12. Juli 2012)

Das SPiel habe ich irgendwie abgeschrieben mich interessiert auch das überarbeitete Ende nicht mehr wirklich. Schade.


----------



## Bene65 (13. Juli 2012)

Wie erfahre ich denn ob ich den Extended Cut gespielt habe oder nicht? Hatte den schon installiert, bevor ich Cerberus hochgenommen habe. Muss ich die Mission jetzt ab da noch mal starten oder hat der schon automatisch den EC genommen ?

Ich habe übrigens die Reaper kontrolliert, fande das Ende jetzt nicht sooo übel aber schon ziemlich wirr und missverständlich.


----------



## bibakilla (13. Juli 2012)

Wenn du ihn schon installiert hattest, wird der automatisch benutzt.


----------



## Bene65 (13. Juli 2012)

bibakilla schrieb:


> Wenn du ihn schon installiert hattest, wird der automatisch benutzt.


 
ok danke der info. Ich fande die letzte Mission schon sehr beeindruckend, auch wenn das Ende ein bisschen merkwürdig war ^^


----------



## Bambusbar (23. Juli 2012)

Ich spiel ja nu wieder n bissle ME3 (dank dem neuen DLC).

Ich muss sagen, es gibt schon ein paar spassige neue Klassen und Waffen.
Mein Favorit ist bis jetzt dem N7 Demolisher (Engineer), der den Supply Pylon hinstellen kann und 10 Granaten mit sich rumschleppt 

Platin als Schwierigkeitsgrad ist auch echt ne Nummer.
Nicht, das bereits in Welle 1 Phantoms und Atlanten über die Karte latschen, ne gegen Ende hat man es dann auch mit Geth und REapern zu tun.
Dafür sind die fast 140k Creds für eine erfolgreiche Mission nicht zu verachten


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Juli 2012)

Gibt es einen Trailer zu dem DLC ?? Das Ende wurde geändert wenn ich es richtig mitbekommen habe oder?

Wenn ja, was wurde mit dem DLC alles geändert?


----------



## Bambusbar (24. Juli 2012)

Das Ende wurde nicht geändert, das is immer noch so beschissen wie es war.
Es ist jetzt nur besser beschrieben, also ausführlicher dargestellt, damit nicht alles mehr rein mit "Space Magic" begründet werden muss.


----------



## bibakilla (2. August 2012)

Neuer Single Player Content angekündigt!

Mass Effect 3 Leviathan & Firefight DLC and Wii U information | BioWare Blog


----------



## eagle*23* (16. August 2012)

Habs nun auch durchgespielt, nun mal die anderen Enden anschauen.
Wo muss ich denn wieder anfangen mit spielen wenn ich das "neue erweiterte Ende" wos zum runterladen gibt sehen will ?


----------



## Gothic1806 (16. August 2012)

Ab da wo du raufkommst zur Citadel ist normal der letzte Autosave .


Mfg  Markus


----------



## tripod (18. August 2012)

Leviathan DLC Officially Dated | BioWare Blog



> ... We are very pleased to officially announce that the Mass Effect 3 Leviathan single-player DLC will be released on August 28th, 2012 for PS3, Xbox 360, and PC. Please note that on Playstation 3 in Europe, it will be available on August 29th....


----------



## Morote (20. September 2012)

Hey Leute, ich kann den aktuellen Story-DLC nicht laden, da ich im Origin-Store keine Punkte kaufen kann. Da kommt immer ne Netzwerk-Überlastungs-Meldung. Wisst ihr, ob ich bei Amazon ne Bioware-Punktebox bestellen kann um die Punkte dann in Origin zu aktivieren?

Edit: Jat sich erledigt, funktioniert nach Origin-Update


----------



## DarthLAX (20. September 2012)

lol - der DLC klingt interessant...nur frage ich mich ob ich für ein game, dessen ende ich immer noch schlecht finde (nicht mehr komplett sch.eiße - jetzt gibt es ja den extended cut - aber immer noch sehr sehr schlecht, vor allem für den standard der serie und bioware)

naja mal durchlesen um was es da geht und dann mal schauen.

mfg LAX


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. September 2012)

Hier meine Lieben ich habe meinen SGSSAA und AO anleistung geupdate für euch.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-mass-effect-3-frei-schalten.html#post4037305


----------

